# ** December Stars - Third Tri **



## JayDee

As I think the first of us will be joining the third tri soon I thought I would set up the December Stars thread. List has been copied from 2nd tri, if it needs updating just post.

1
ahava
KiwiGal
PrEgSeCoNdJoY - Team Blue *Baby Aiden Jacob born 27/11/09*
3x a charm
milfmammy
tashyluv - Team Pink
SarTheBear - Team Pink *Baby Phoebe born 12/12/09*
zoe.speed22 - Team Blue *Baby William born 20/11/09*
cymrufaerie - Team Blue
Lorna84 - Team Pink *Baby Emilie born 05/12/09*
sw2129 - Team blue *Baby Cynon born 01/12/09 - our first star of December*

2
kirstylm
lillypiesmummy - Team Blue
maka888
melanie82
Wendyk07 *Baby Derrin George born 23/11/09*
Puppycat Team Yellow *Baby Laura Elizabeth born 20/11/09*
londonbabe - Team Blue
T-Bex - Team pink *Baby Bethan born 14/12/09*
Duffy
loopy loulou - Team pink *Baby Eve Lily born 02/12/09 - first star to be born on time!*
pcosmummy - Team pink
Baby02/12/09 - Team Blue

3
DaisyDuke
ToxicBunny
baby09
mrstapster - team pink
KitKat - Team Blue *Baby Cole born 14/12/09*

4
babybuffy84 - Team Yellow *Baby Sophie Rae born 1/11/09*
MummyToAmberx - team pink *Baby Hollie born 13/12/09*
pixiepower
purple tuzita
hopesanddream - Team Yellow
ellie1275 - Team Blue *Baby Joshua born 25/11/09*
Lunaty - Team Blue *Baby Cole John Kurt, born 27/11/09*
Terri1985 - Team yellow
Elski *Baby girl born 11/12/09*

5
baby09
hibiscus07
MotherBear
Sara-Rose89 - Team Pink

6
Eternal - Team yellow
cfenn
Jolinar - Team Blue *Baby Nicholas born 01/12/09*
pennysbored- Team Blue *Baby Vincent William born 2/11/09*
ChuggaBump
MumWishes
blackthickpea - Team Blue
Zeri - Team yellow
nicolascott13 - Team Pink *Baby Natalie Ann born 11/12/09*


7
Frippledip
catty_smith *Baby Adam born 04/12/09*
MrsChamberlin *Baby James Ethan Born 13/11/09*
emerald78 - Team yellow *Baby Betsy Marie born 07/12/09*

8
whiskers
Cattia
galaxy83
Ninab - Team yellow
AdeledA84 - Team Pink

9
77MomAgain
FlowerFairy - Team yellow *Baby Noah Andrew David born 16/12/09*
RobenR - Team blue *Baby Jean-Luc born 17/12/09*
Vix_2009
daisydoo - Team yellow

10
welshcob - Team Pink
Sun - Team Green!! *Baby Innes Cameron born 14/11/09 (36 weeks)*
Mamie - team yellow *Baby Reuben born 14/12/09*
KellyMH
PregnantKez
inxsmhpy - Team Pink *Baby Skyla Rose born 04/12/09*
nicanbump09 - Team Yellow *Baby Scarlett Rose born 19/12/09*
sky_mum_nz - Team Blue
WilliamsAD19 -Team yellow

11
distantsun
KZD - Team Blue
Buffy71 - Team Pink
FluxusPoem - Team Pink *Baby Christina born 21 Oct (32+5)*
chickie_115 - Team Yellow *Baby Logan Edward born 19/12/09*
Christine1993 - Team Blue *Baby Aidan Craig born 06/12/09*
fairy1984 - Team Pink *Baby Sophia Grace born 15/12/09*
sweetlullaby - Team Yellow *Baby Matthew James born 15/12/09*

12
ks_girl
rice.baby
NewToThis_x
2012bebe *Baby Alexander Michal born 28/11/09*
Cinamon - Team Pink *Baby Shé Irla born 12/12/09*
soozys1902

13
lisuth
Strumpet
ninab *Alice Elizabeth born 30/10/09, 6 weeks early*
aly888 - Team Pink
Kirstin - Team blue *Baby boy born 22/12/09 *
Cara x - Team yellow
Miel - Team blue *Baby Aidan Craig born 6/12/09*

14
Maid Marion
luckyno2 - team blue *Baby Jonathan Mark born 22/11/09*
Rachaela - Team Pink *Baby Aimee Grace born 09/12/09*
katie_bump - Team Blue *Baby Kaiden Crawford born 22/12/09*
raichquilly- Team Blue

15
k2daho
onemoreplease
janie0
lewela152 - Team Blue
LoveBug_x
loopdido - Team Pink *Baby Mirren born 16/12/09*
hannpin - Team yellow
mumtobedec09
Babybug - Team Pink
lisa35 - Team Blue *Baby Finlay born 24/12/09*
Jasmineivy - Team Pink *Baby Eva Dawn born 10/12/09*
MrsD
Lou_w34 - Team Pink *Baby Scarlett born 25/11/09*

16
Henrica80
eeyore007 *Baby Frances born 10/12/09*
Mellage - Team Yellow

17
TLT
Chuck - Team Blue *Baby Dewi Owen Edward born 27/12/09*
embo216 *Baby Jack born 04/12/09*
xxx bex xxx - Team Pink *Baby Lexi born 14/12/09*
EmmanBump - Team Pink *Baby Lilly Eve born 24/12/09*
FemmeEnceinte - Team Pink *Baby Molly born 09/12/09*
angie-roo - Team Pink *Baby girl born 24/12/09*

18
lisafred
miss charlie
mjt11907
purpledahlia - Team Pink *Baby Ava Caitlyn born 19/12/09*

19
bigmama
momma_bear
Sakura-chan
GillandAndy
Charliejo - Team Pink
excited2b - Team Yellow

20
Jemz3741 - Team Blue *Baby Finley born 16/12/09*
JayDee - Team Blue *Baby Jake born 30/12/09*
PieMistress *Baby Kyle Jackson born 25/12/09 - our first Christmas day baby!*
caz81 *Baby Sapphira born 16/12/09*
Ya1ALi
cj2405 - *Baby Zara born 17/12/09*
Boomerslady - Team Blue *Baby boy born 23/12/09*
SnailPace - Team Blue *Baby Gabriel Offerein born 30/11/09*

21
jescapt
hattiehippo
Angelmarie - *Baby Caelan Daniel born 16/12/09*
ashley_gee89 *Baby Kyle Anthony born 30/11/09*

22
monst_18 - Team Yellow *Our first star! Baby Alfie born 19 Sept (26+3)*

23
Stewie - Team yellow
DaisyBee - Team pink *Baby Megan Elizabeth born 02/12/09*
sparklyguider
topazicatzbet - Team Blue *Baby Callum James born 28/12/09*
Trish4 - Team pink
tassie - Team Blue

24
21p1eco - Team blue
Stilletto_Sam *Baby girl born 26/12/09*
hattiehippo
MummaBump
bluetattoo - Team Blue
griff2b
MoonMuffin - Team Blue *Baby John Logan born 18/12/09*
Firkin - Team Pink

25
Kittenk
carrieanne
STACE F
toseland13 - Team Pink
ttcbabyno1 - Team Yellow *Baby Alfie born 23/12/09*
kimgar - *Baby Claire Evie born 02/12/09*

26
Maidenet
Fliss_floss - Team Pink
gurldopey - Team Pink *Baby Jazmine Elisa born 21/12/09*
bigbean - Team Blue *Baby Joshua Lukas born 31/12/09*
jaala - Team Blue
josie-jo - Team yellow *Mia Lucy Grace born 31/12/09*
RosieandAlan - Team Pink *Baby Poppy Alexandra born 01/01/10 - our first new year baby!*
Noodles- Team Blue *Baby Dylan James Frederick born 25/12/09*
firegirlv - Team Blue

27
Pato - Team Pink *Baby Yden Alana born 22/12/09*
brittnokc - Team Blue

28
Squidge - Team pink *Baby Madison born 07/01/10*
Mrs Muffin - Team Blue
Meerkat - Team yellow
Emma1980 Team blue
Snoopy - Team pink *Baby Tabitha born 10/01/10 *

29
amerikiwi - Team pink *Baby Makayla Eve born 31/12/09*
Petit-Juice
minnie83
proudmummy- Team Blue
lumpybumpy30 - Team Yellow *Baby Alex Charles born 17/12/09*

30
earlybird85
MaybeBaby80 - Team Yellow
nai nai - Team pink
cotto08 - Team Blue
Mize1982 - Team pink

31
mrsq - Team Yellow *Baby Michael Anthony born 31/12/09*
Sparklebaby - Team pink
Love Bunny - Team pink *Baby Karma Poppy born 04/01/10*
Redpoppy - Team pink
Sienna47 - Team pink

To add the logo to your siggy copy and paste this link [ IMG]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/decstarsblinkie.gif[/IMG ] without the spaces

Let the final countdown begin :happydance:


----------



## proud mummy

aw great could u update me as im now on team blue woohoooo x looking 4ward 2 coming in 2 3rd tri in a few weeks time x


----------



## EmmanBump

awwwwww its so exciting hun :D xx


----------



## cymrufaerie

you can add me, i'm due on dec 1st and on team blue, just now entering the third trimester! :D


----------



## lillypiesmummy

hiya, how are we all feeling now we are 3rd tri? can you update me to team blue pls? thanks! :) x


----------



## T-Bex

I can't believe we're in Tri 3! 

We made it! :happydance:


----------



## misswren

Welcome to 3rd tri girlies!!

Hope you all have a lovely last trimester and enjoy your last few months of bumpsville :D

xxx


----------



## ninab

OMG how scary is it to see us all listed in 3rd tri..... the only way forward now is d day! 

JayDee, would you update me please, we are on team yellow (I am due on the 8th, but I am listed as minab by mistake!!)

:hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello! I am on Team Yellow, but not been updated :flower: xx


----------



## JayDee

*Should* be all up to date now ladies :)


----------



## AP

Welcome to the 3rd Tri ladies, hope your LO's are far more patient than the Septembryos!


----------



## Wendyk07

Cant believe i am in the third trimester. Its going so fast now.

:hug:


----------



## puppycat

THIRD TRI!!!

Oh.My.Lord. Scary stuff - this is whizzing by!!


----------



## diz

Oh my God... December mummies over hear already!!!

CONGRATULATIONS ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck for the final trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal

Hi, can up add team yellow next to my name please??? thank you so much! hehe, sneaked in a few days early! yipee 3rd trimester already!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I can't believe we are here already! Naughty I know, but i hope my December baby might be a late November one :blush:


----------



## miel

hi all !

I am Miel ( i am a moderator of BnB :))...i think i am about to step in the third Trimester:blush:
Due December 13th and we are on the Team blue :happydance: we choose to name our little boy Trystan :)

So exiting to expect for the month of December !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

miel said:


> hi all !
> 
> I am Miel ( i am a moderator of BnB :))...i think i am about to step in the third Trimester:blush:
> Due December 13th and we are on the Team blue :happydance: we choose to name our little boy Trystan :)
> 
> So exiting to expect for the month of December !

How can you be due 13th, when your ticker has same weeks & days as me im due 4th? Or am i missing something?


----------



## miel

MummyToAmberx said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> hi all !
> 
> I am Miel ( i am a moderator of BnB :))...i think i am about to step in the third Trimester:blush:
> Due December 13th and we are on the Team blue :happydance: we choose to name our little boy Trystan :)
> 
> So exiting to expect for the month of December !
> 
> How can you be due 13th, when your ticker has same weeks & days as me im due 4th? Or am i missing something?Click to expand...

no ...my ticker represent my due date from my 20 weeks scan baby was measuring way bigger (about over week ) i am sticking with my due date they gave me at my first visit December 13th...but because i had a lot of complication during the pregnancy its a very good sign baby is actually bigger so my ticker represent that...i am meeting with my doctor again tomorrow but last time we spoke we expecting baby to come any where from 38 weeks to 40 weeks...well we be even happy if we make it to 32 weeks :)


----------



## SarTheBear

Hi, Is anyone else finding the stepping over to Third Tri really scary? 
It's kind of like it is nearly real now, it's not that i don't what it to be real but, it just seems to have kind of crept up on me!? Anyone know what i mean? Or am i abit mental?
Probably just abit crazy! Oh well! 
*Could i please be updated on the list as Team Pink please?!*
x


----------



## Jolinar

It's weird how these trimesters are getting faster.....I'm scared!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

miel said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miel said:
> 
> 
> hi all !
> 
> I am Miel ( i am a moderator of BnB :))...i think i am about to step in the third Trimester:blush:
> Due December 13th and we are on the Team blue :happydance: we choose to name our little boy Trystan :)
> 
> So exiting to expect for the month of December !
> 
> How can you be due 13th, when your ticker has same weeks & days as me im due 4th? Or am i missing something?Click to expand...
> 
> no ...my ticker represent my due date from my 20 weeks scan baby was measuring way bigger (about over week ) i am sticking with my due date they gave me at my first visit December 13th...but because i had a lot of complication during the pregnancy its a very good sign baby is actually bigger so my ticker represent that...i am meeting with my doctor again tomorrow but last time we spoke we expecting baby to come any where from 38 weeks to 40 weeks...well we be even happy if we make it to 32 weeks :)Click to expand...

Ohh right, all makes sense now. 
Hope all goes well tomorrow for you's :)


----------



## Lunaty

Yay ill be crossing over too now, my duedate is not the 8th though it is the* 4th of Dec*!!!
And ill be having a little *boy* that we are naming *Cole* :cloud9:

:hi: to all December mommy's!!! :wohoo:


----------



## sun

OMG - December babies are in 3rd tri - Not long for me now!!! :happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

My ticker doesn't fully match either!! My LMP date is 7th Dec and my Scan date is 9th Dec. So I wanted the ticker at 7th, because I think that's the right date :haha:


----------



## JayDee

Feel like I'm completely cheating, being in this thread already, couple of weeks to go for me yet.

Updates done again.

Hope you're all doing well 3rd tri girls :)


----------



## puppycat

Excellent - everyone seems in really high spirits!

I can't believe we're in third tri either and yes it is scary!

It is nice to read all the comments and not have to worry about updates though, thanks so much to Jaydee for taking on the job :D


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah only 1 day left third tri tomorrow here i come :)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sw2129

Omg this is scary, Anyway hi to all you december mummies:flower:

Im down on the 14th dec but could you please move me to the 8th as thats when im having my c-section and im on team blue, My little man will be called Cynon Keith Brian:happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling good and has a good last tri xxx:hugs:


----------



## tashyluv

Wow we have made it to the final trimester girlies!!! :happydance:

iTs weird but it has almost become more real! as I can now feel baby fully rolling around in my belly compared to the little prods kicks i used to feel.

I think this is the stage where we get anxious and just want to see our babies now, glad to be spending these final months with you girlies.

Btw has anyone got there pram yet? I seen one in the sale (the one I wanted) and it was £50 cheaper, sounds to good to miss xxxx


----------



## RobenR

We're team blue! Yay for third tri at last!


----------



## Terri1985

Hi, messaged on the second trimester but thought i would message here as i am 27weeks as of tomoz. Could you add me plz? Due date 4th december team yellow. Thank you :flower:


----------



## Terri1985

tashyluv said:


> Wow we have made it to the final trimester girlies!!! :happydance:
> 
> iTs weird but it has almost become more real! as I can now feel baby fully rolling around in my belly compared to the little prods kicks i used to feel.
> 
> I think this is the stage where we get anxious and just want to see our babies now, glad to be spending these final months with you girlies.
> 
> Btw has anyone got there pram yet? I seen one in the sale (the one I wanted) and it was £50 cheaper, sounds to good to miss xxxx

Ive got mine, as of 2weeks ago :blush: I got the silver cross one thats on the mothercare site. Its on offer and worked out cheaper than my budget even tho i had to buy the carseat seperately (it does attatch onto the pram too). Lovely pram and it comes with a carry cot type thing, rain cover, cosy toes and changing bag :thumbup:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am waiting for M & P to deliver my Pram!! They said August and now it's moved to September., Good job I am in no mad rush :haha:


----------



## lorna84

:hi:

Im due December 1st & Im on Team pink :D


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah here i am today i enter third tri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! where has the time gone!!!!!!!


----------



## JayDee

All updated I think.

I got my pram/pushchair thing last week. I found it £100 cheaper on the internet than in all the shops so thought it was too good to miss.

They sometimes take a while to order in, so if you've found one you love then I'd go for it.


----------



## tashyluv

Yep think im gonna order the pram now, ill wait till my boyfriend comes home so I cant steal his debit card heehee!!


----------



## Lunaty

Jup i bought mine at 20 weeks i think haha! Found a good deal on the internet to and went for it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im now in 3rd tri. Cant believe on last stage...already!


----------



## Cinamon

Jaydee

Can you add me to the 12th, team pink.

I still have one more week to go before 3 trimester and was snooping around when I found you girls...so see you in 6 days :winkwink:


----------



## purpledahlia

Hey! Im getting impatient i want to be over here with you guys NOW!! Second tri isnt the same anymore!!! coupld weeks and ill be over here. 27 weeks is when you move isnt it??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

According to main board under 3rd tri, yeah its 27weeks :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Got my MW appointment today. Am sure i am due to give more blood samples so not looking forward to it. Although i do have loads i need to speak to her about. 

Was at my GP on Friday and he has given me aa sickline for a fortnight. He definatley thinks i have SPD but apparently its usually a physio that diagnoses it. The only problem that he can see is that the support belt that i have for my back will make the SPD worse and the band that i will be given for the SPD will make my back worse. I cant win. Also yesterday and today i have had a browny almost black discharge. I wonder if this is all related.
Will hopefully get a physio appt soon. 

Hope you are all doing well.

:hug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah you have bloods at 28wk appt :)


My bump has dropped so much today, lol.


----------



## londonbabe

Congrats on getting to Third Tri everyone


----------



## londonbabe

purpledahlia said:


> Hey! Im getting impatient i want to be over here with you guys NOW!! Second tri isnt the same anymore!!! coupld weeks and ill be over here. 27 weeks is when you move isnt it??



Yes it is x


----------



## miel

Went to my maternity tour on saturday:happydance:

doing my childbirth class on October 18th and then i will pack my maternity bag and i think i will have almost everything ready :happydance:

Any one with exiting dates coming up ?


----------



## Lunaty

Yay my maternity classes start on the 10th of October!
Ive got my firt load of baby clothing in the washin aswell hanging out to dry as i type :D


----------



## Vix_2009

I should change my sig as i'm 27 weeks on Wed! :D 
YAY


----------



## JayDee

Cinamon - updated :)

I agree with Purple, I'm not meant to be here yet, but it doesn't seem the same when most of the people you know move on. I guess it always works like that, by the time you leave it's full of people who have been in a different tri for most of the time.

I need to post off for my antenatal class, I got the form ages ago and have never posted it (lazy me). It's now in an envelope with a stamp in my bag, I *will* do it today.

I've also got a 4D scan booked for 1 Oct, can't wait to see our little boy wriggling around in there, I can feel him every day now, so I'd love to know what he's actually doing in there.

Wendy - I hope you feel better soon.

Will check back in again soon x


----------



## Lunaty

I am planning on doing a private 4d scan too, am just wondering what the best time will be.. around 32 weeks or should i wait a bit longer and have a bit of an idea what baby's position is before birth? They dont do those scans here in NZ namely..

I have had all of the health care covered scans now.. it's a good thing i can feel him move., at least thats a good piece of mind! :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

The place I'm having the scan done says 26-32 weeks is the best time to have them done, after that the baby is short of space and you don't get very good pictures.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi 

My due date has changed to the 11th of December and I am on team PINK ( previously on the 15th of December)

Thanks x


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

I have my next MW appt next Tuesday so I'll have my bloods done then, not sure ifthey do the glucose test soon also?

I do feel like I have no idea what's going on with the baby though, what I'm supposed to do next!

I have to ask MW about hospital tour, glucose tests, HIP form, Anti natal classes... so much. She's pants! Lol


----------



## Lunaty

haha, yeah ive got my next midwife appointment on the 17th of Sept. Will have to get bloods done then to test glucose and stuff :)

Midwife mentioned to me about prenatal classes , private organized ones generally book out very quickly and you have to apply yourself.. there were some publicly funded ones in the hospital too but i felt better with the private ones as they have follow ups and meetings etc..


----------



## JayDee

I went to the GP this week and he tested urine for glucose, protein and blood with a little strip of paper with markers on it. I guess they do this a most visits from now on.

Im glad you don't have HIP form yet, I thought I was the only one not given it at 25 weeks (I saw the doc not the midwife) - will have to wait until 28 weeks I guess.

I'll update for change of date too Fluxuspoem.


----------



## WilliamsAd19

Finally in 3rd tri!! WOO! 

Im due the 10th, team yellow :) 

xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am at the MW next Tuesday and I dont have my HIP form yet. She said she 'would sort it then!! I can't believe we're on the home straight.
What are the bloods for at 28 weeks? 
I dont know what to do about antenatal. Loads of people keep say " I dont know why non first time mums bother" which makes me feel a bit silly if I decide too, but on the other hand I was a first time mum at 19 and am going to be 28 when this one come!! What do you think??


----------



## daisydoo

Hi!! Can you add me please! Due 9th December, team YELLOW!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## soozys1902

* Hey *

Im due December 12th, although scans show I could be due December 5th. Im scared yet really excited. Its good to be here in third tri after all the worrying. 

Congrates girls


----------



## FlowerFairy

soozys1902 said:


> * Hey *
> 
> Im due December 12th, although scans show I could be due December 5th. Im scared yet really excited. Its good to be here in third tri after all the worrying.
> 
> Congrates girls

My birthday is the 5th!!! Whoooooo :flower:


----------



## Terri1985

FlowerFairy said:


> I am at the MW next Tuesday and I dont have my HIP form yet. She said she 'would sort it then!! I can't believe we're on the home straight.
> What are the bloods for at 28 weeks?
> I dont know what to do about antenatal. Loads of people keep say " I dont know why non first time mums bother" which makes me feel a bit silly if I decide too, but on the other hand I was a first time mum at 19 and am going to be 28 when this one come!! What do you think??

Hi, I didnt go to antenatal classes with my first but afterwards wish I had! My second I only went to one as there was no one else there who had had a baby before and I was the one being asked questions lol, but I had some quesions to ask as I had such a bad labour/birth experience with my first. They were a lovely group though, this time I am in a new area and although I've done this a couple of times before my midwife said if nothing else I might be able to meet some other mums due around the same time that I could make friends with, so I am up for that as at the moment I have no friends where I am to :hugs:


----------



## hannpin

Hey Girlies,

I'm not quite here yet, but boy hasn't this home stretch been a long time coming!! i'm sure the next 13 or so weeks will fly by 

Just a quick update, We're on team yellow! As LO was not co-operating on the day of the scan and was curled up in a little ball. Must take after its father (awkward bugger :laugh2:)

Anyways i'll c u all here (officially) on Tuesday xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

If I were on my second etc I'd still go to the anti natal classes!

Like Terri said, you'll make new friends!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Had my 28wk appt today. Ive only grown 1cm in 2 weeks which am happy about so im 28cm. Had my bloods done. Been told to make an appt to see GP to refer me to phyiso to get support belt as got SPD. Yey! 


As for the classes, i was going to go but mw got my weeks mixed up so i missed them. PErsonally dont feel like i missed out on anything, hell of alot info online/books/forums/other people. I did just fine, im not going this time.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Ladies. I am going to ask the MW about classes tomorrow. I think I would like to meet some new people and I might have a few questions! :flower:

So, 28 weeks now and I can't believe how fast it's going! Only 24 days to work and then I finish for a 3 week holiday!! Whoooooo. Got "permission" from work today to take Mat leave from 9th Nov which will be 36 weeks. I can't wait :flower:


----------



## JayDee

Think I've done the latest team/date updates ladies, only a few more days and I'll be joining you officially :happydance:


----------



## lisa35

Well here i am in 3rd tri, i have my glucose test next monday as i had to change my appointment yesterday and i have to see my MW for first time at 28 weeks since my aconsultation at 10 weeks and have more bloods taken. Hope your all well and it won't be long before our xmas babys are with us...i'm so excited can't wait :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lisa35 said:


> Well here i am in 3rd tri, i have my glucose test next monday as i had to change my appointment yesterday and i have to see my MW for first time at 28 weeks since my aconsultation at 10 weeks and have more bloods taken. Hope your all well and it won't be long before our xmas babys are with us...i'm so excited can't wait :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

that is sooo true.
cant believe nearly oct... bit scarey but im dying to put xmas stuff up i dont know why haha!


----------



## purpledahlia

HELLO :WAVE: IM HERE!!!!
i gatecrashed a few days early but i made it!!! 

I meet my MW up here on friday and i think i will be due to get bloods done as ive not had any done since 8 weeks.. is that normal?? 

And the GP was a bit useless said he thinks the MW reffers me for physio... if i have to wait another week for a gp appt to get refferred ill be so mad!! 

As for classes i had my first last night.. i think there is one potential girl who i cud find myself friends with.. we shall see!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> HELLO :WAVE: IM HERE!!!!
> i gatecrashed a few days early but i made it!!!
> 
> *I meet my MW up here on friday and i think i will be due to get bloods done as ive not had any done since 8 weeks.. is that normal?? *
> 
> And the GP was a bit useless said he thinks the MW reffers me for physio... if i have to wait another week for a gp appt to get refferred ill be so mad!!
> 
> As for classes i had my first last night.. i think there is one potential girl who i cud find myself friends with.. we shall see!!

normal to get the bloods done or normal have such long gap since the last? 
i have to make an appt for doc to refer me still, but cant atm my daughter aint well, so not taking her out.


----------



## purpledahlia

oh, i mean is it normal to have such a long gap!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> oh, i mean is it normal to have such a long gap!

I had ones done at 17wks for downs so if didnt opt for that next is 28wk routine 1. :) 

I was told if came back abnormal (said very unlikely from last 1's) have them redone at 34wks.


----------



## purpledahlia

orite, i wasnt offered any at 16weeks.... but must be routine to just jump to 28weeks then, ill be 27 on friday so maybe she will make me go back the next week...


----------



## puppycat

I had bloods at 16weeks but not for downs, they checked my iron levels etc. That was as well as the 7 weeks ones.

It is normal for them not to do them then untiul 28weeks, I'll be attacked today for more bloods :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive been looking on ebay for some cute lil xmas outfits, like xmas pudding and stuff lol! 
I SHOULD have her before xmas.


----------



## purpledahlia

aww, i want to have mine for xmas too, and also want a cute outfit!! A little reindeer.. hehe


----------



## babybuffy84

oh i want to have a nosey last year next had some gorgeous christmassy baby grows and sleep suits :)


----------



## lisa35

I already have a little santa outfit can't wait to put it on him, i'm just hoping he comes on time or a little bit early. My next bloods are at 28 weeks and i havent had any since 11w so i wouldn't worry :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was praying amber would come early, i got few xmas stuff from matalan like few days before xmas, reduced, sadly she didnt come before xmas so got them, great knowing i can use them this year.
i like so many of them, so probably be chaning her 4 times through the day lol!


----------



## Lunaty

Yay for christmas outfits!!! I hope i can score some cute ones before bubs comes along :) It's be so cute to dress him up though it will be middle of summer here then!


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

I have a line full of white baby grows and blankets, preparing for the vast amounts of washing (and making the most of the dry weather) we have drawers now so they cna all go in there! Woop.

Any else feel like bubs is sitting right where she/he needs to be? Keep getting odd pressure like I'm going to drop, right between my legs :s


----------



## MummyToAmberx

puppycat said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I have a line full of white baby grows and blankets, preparing for the vast amounts of washing (and making the most of the dry weather) we have drawers now so they cna all go in there! Woop.
> 
> *Any else feel like bubs is sitting right where she/he needs to be?* Keep getting odd pressure like I'm going to drop, right between my legs :s

Deffo, 4d scan confirmed it, even though she could move, but off how much she didnt wana move outta her lil space on 4d i find it unlikely lol!

Also, every time has hiccups its in my bum so i know her heads still down there facing right way. 

As for the pressure ive got loads of that, off spd though. 

I remember pressure and pain when amber did drop in my pelvis, the later it happens with this baby the bloody better lol!


----------



## sw2129

Message for Jaydee, could you please change my due day again because of my GD my c-section has been moved forward to the 1st of december!!!! thanks 

hope everyone is having a good third tri xxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Im off for to meet my MW on friday up here.. sooo worried shes not gonna be nice like the one i had in London.. :/.... get referral for physio tho.. but i dont even think i can make it as i only have the car in the evenings!! 

anyone else get headaches again??? ive got some the past few days.. v annoying!


----------



## chickie_115

Can you add me in pls, Due date 11th dec but staying on yellow!!


----------



## Lunaty

Just had my Midwife appointment.. all is good bubs is measuring 30 weeks and i am 28+6.. but that can still change :)

He was head down too so i hope he stays poot haha.. though he is been kicking me from all angles basically.. he must be an octopus :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, due 17th Dec - Team Pink! :D


----------



## puppycat

Had my MW appt Tuesday, measuring 29weeks (they have me down as a week behind but according to scan date I'm exactly right!)


----------



## KitKat

JayDee said:


> As I think the first of us will be joining the third tri soon I thought I would set up the December Stars thread. List has been copied from 2nd tri, if it needs updating just post.
> 
> 1
> ahava
> KiwiGal
> PrEgSeCoNdJoY
> 3x a charm
> milfmammy
> tashyluv - Team Pink
> SarTheBear - Team Pink
> zoe.speed22 - Team Blue
> cymrufaerie - Team Blue
> Lorna84 - Team Pink
> 
> 2
> kirstylm
> lillypiesmummy - Team Blue
> maka888
> melanie82
> Wendyk07
> Puppycat Team Yellow
> londonbabe - Team Blue
> T-Bex - Team pink
> Duffy
> loopy loulou - Team pink
> 
> 3
> DaisyDuke
> ToxicBunny
> baby09
> mrstapster - team pink
> 
> 4
> babybuffy84 - Team Yellow
> KitKat
> MummyToAmberx - team pink
> pixiepower
> purple tuzita
> hopesanddream
> ellie1275 - Team Blue
> Lunaty - Team Blue
> Terri1985 - Team yellow
> 
> 5
> baby09
> hibiscus07
> MotherBear
> Sara-Rose89 - Team Pink
> 
> 6
> Eternal - Team yellow
> cfenn
> Jolinar - Team Blue
> pennysbored- Team Blue
> ChuggaBump
> MumWishes
> blackthickpea - Team Blue
> 
> 7
> Frippledip
> catty_smith
> MrsChamberlin
> emerald78
> 
> 8
> whiskers
> Cattia
> galaxy83
> Ninab - Team yellow
> sw2129 - Team blue
> 
> 
> 9
> 77MomAgain
> FlowerFairy - Team yellow
> RobenR - Team blue
> Vix_2009
> daisydoo - Team yellow
> 
> 10
> welshcob
> Sun - Team Green!!
> Mamie - team yellow
> KellyMH
> PregnantKez
> inxsmhpy - Team Pink
> nicanbump09 - Team Yellow
> sky_mum_nz - Team Blue
> WilliamsAD19 -Team yellow
> 
> 11
> distantsun
> KZD
> Buffy71 - Team Pink
> FluxusPoem - Team Pink
> 
> 12
> ks_girl
> rice.baby
> NewToThis_x
> 2012bebe
> Cinamon - Team Pink
> soozys1902
> 
> 13
> lisuth
> Strumpet
> ninab
> aly888
> Kirstin - Team blue
> Cara x - Team yellow
> Miel - Team blue
> 
> 14
> RobenR
> Maid Marion
> luckyno2 - team blue
> Rachaela
> katie_bump - Team Blue
> 
> 15
> k2daho
> onemoreplease
> janie0
> lewela152 - Team Blue
> LoveBug_x
> loopdido
> hannpin - Team yellow
> mumtobedec09
> Babybug
> lisa35 - Team Blue
> Jasmineivy - Team Pink
> MrsD
> 
> 16
> Henrica80
> eeyore007
> Jasmineivy
> Mellage - Team Yellow
> 
> 17
> TLT
> Chuck - Team Blue
> embo216
> xxx bex xxx
> EmmanBump - Team Pink
> 
> 18
> lisafred
> miss charlie
> mjt11907
> 
> 19
> bigmama
> momma_bear
> Sakura-chan
> GillandAndy
> 
> 20
> Jemz3741 - Team Blue
> JayDee - Team Blue
> PieMistress
> caz81
> Ya1ALi
> cj2405
> Boomerslady - Team Blue
> 
> 21
> jescapt
> purpledahlia - Team Pink
> hattiehippo
> 
> 22
> monst_18 - Team Yellow
> 
> 23
> Stewie
> DaisyBee - Team pink
> sparklyguider
> topazicatzbet - Team Blue
> Trish4 - Team pink
> 
> 24
> 21p1eco - Team blue
> Stilletto_Sam
> hattiehippo
> MummaBump
> bluetattoo - Team Blue
> griff2b
> MoonMuffin - Team Blue
> Firkin - Team Pink
> 
> 25
> Kittenk
> carrieanne
> STACE F
> toseland13 - Team Pink
> 
> 26
> Maidenet
> Fliss_floss
> gurldopey
> bigbean
> 
> 27
> Pato
> brittnokc - Team Blue
> 
> 28
> Noodles- Team Blue
> Squidge - Team pink
> Mrs Muffin - Team Blue
> Meerkat - Team yellow
> Emma1980 Team blue
> 
> 29
> amerikiwi - Team pink
> Petit-Juice
> minnie83
> proudmummy- Team Blue
> 
> 30
> earlybird85
> MaybeBaby80 - Team Yellow
> 
> 31
> mrsq2b - Team Yellow
> Sparklebaby
> Love Bunny - Team pink
> Redpoppy - Team pink
> 
> To add the logo to your siggy copy and paste this link [ IMG]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/decstarsblinkie.gif[/IMG ] without the spaces
> 
> Let the final countdown begin :happydance:

HI can u update me im now due 3rd dec and on team blue thanks:flower:

congrats every one wow 3rd tri already this pregnancy has really flew by:baby:

x


----------



## JayDee

Hi ladies - all updated now (I think).

Small request though, cos my pregnant brain isn't working that well, if anyone else needs moving, please can you tell me where you are on the list at the minute so I can find you to move you easier, thanks in advance :)

I'll officially be here in a couple of days, can't believe it. Well I can because bump is def growing and kicking, I think he wants out but keep telling him to wait a bit longer.

They had some really cute xmas outfits on mothercare's website (reindeer was my fav) when I look a month or 2 ago, I really wanted to order one but no guarantee that baby will be here by then for me so decided not to bother, I'll get him one last minute if he arrives on time/early or next year if not.


----------



## loopdido

hi can you update me please - loopdido on the 15th - team pink!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wonder who will be first dec star to give birth....


----------



## Babybug

Hiya can you updated me please 15th Dec team pink


----------



## lou_w34

Ohhhh me too please =)

15th December, team pink =D


----------



## lisa35

Wow 15th dec seems to have the most people due, did you know your ticker is out by one day lou?


----------



## lou_w34

Yeah i know heehee but it took me so long to figure out how to out it up there, theres no way im changing it now lol Maybe when i have a spare two hours lol


----------



## Angelmarie

Hey... is it too late for me to be a December star? Im due the 21st... :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

hey, can you please change me back to my original EDD of the 18th - team pink, as the mw up here is going by that date rather than the 21st! (thats where i am just now on the list) thank xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

I spent nearly 2 hours yesterday putting the pram together!! So exciting. it is going to mums tomorrow, but for now I keep pushing it round :haha:

Piccys!
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/Image0087.jpg
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/Image0088.jpg

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ahaha, aww... cute teddy. Were you pushing him around? :D


----------



## aly888

can you update me too?..still the 13th but flying the flag for team pink!!:happydance: 

Flowerfairy...we did the same when our buggy turned up. OH immediately began putting it together, then i strolled around the house with it completely empty. haha... At least you had a teddy to pretend with :blush:

We just brought one of these today too...so you can imagine that i will be digging out a teddy to sit in it as soon as it arrives! you know, just to keep the seat warm for when my LO arrives of course :thumbup:

Graco Silhouette Swing
https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230473184?$product$


----------



## JayDee

Hi ladies, I'm here officially now :happydance:

Updates all done I think.

Was also try to guess who would be first to give birth after mummytoamber's question. I have no idea, no names were jumping out at me, although I bet you've got a good chance yourself mummytoamber, aren't 2nd babies more likely to be early?

Hope everyone is doing well. I've got a health visitor coming to see me later this week so am going to have to tidy up!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm here officially now :happydance:
> 
> Updates all done I think.
> 
> Was also try to guess who would be first to give birth after mummytoamber's question. I have no idea, no names were jumping out at me, although I bet you've got a good chance yourself mummytoamber, aren't 2nd babies more likely to be early?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I've got a health visitor coming to see me later this week so am going to have to tidy up!

Welcome over & congrats :happydance:

No, no-one jumps out at me yet, maybe when were bit closer and were all complaining about regular BH pains lol!


Meant to come earlier but i dont think its that common, i was overdue with amber, but only by 4 days, im rather expecting to go on my duedate tbh.

You got any feelings about yourself?


----------



## JayDee

Well, I hope I'm not 4 days overdue, that'll make it Xmas eve! Unfortunately my MIL was 4 days over with my DH (and her other 2 kids) so it might be Christmas in hospital for me after all!
I was a week early so hoping that that'll even out to somewhere about on time, but as long as it's December sometime I don't mind (November might be a bit too early for my bubs, 3 weeks early).
That said, one of my friends pointed out the other day how neat a DOB 01.01.10 would be, so wondering if she's "jinxed" me to be overdue enough to take me into next year :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> Well, I hope I'm not 4 days overdue, that'll make it Xmas eve! Unfortunately my MIL was 4 days over with my DH (and her other 2 kids) so it might be Christmas in hospital for me after all!
> I was a week early so hoping that that'll even out to somewhere about on time, but as long as it's December sometime I don't mind (November might be a bit too early for my bubs, 3 weeks early).
> That said, one of my friends pointed out the other day how neat a DOB 01.01.10 would be, so wondering if she's "jinxed" me to be overdue enough to take me into next year :)

When is your due date?
I was proper worrying i was going to spend xmas in hospital, thankfully i didnt. 
My due date was 27th. 
Yeah that would be a cool date. Someone said to me, got feeling you'll go at 37wks.. like no thank you, thats 3 days before my birthday.


----------



## JayDee

Due 20th December so Xmas baby is a real possibility.
As long as he comes safe and well with everything working as it should I really don't mind, but it would be nice to be home for Christmas, pref with him but big bump would do. It'll be my niece's first Christmas this year anyway (she's 6 months now) so it'd be nice for them to have the same first Christmas, but equally means we can be mega excited again next year if he comes late.


----------



## puppycat

I've said from day one I feel as though I'm going to be early, I keep measuring a week ahead too at each stage.

Don't want to steal anyone's limelight but I may be one of the earlier ones, if not in November as I'm due 2nd!

Hope is wonderful isn't it!! Lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

puppycat said:


> I've said from day one I feel as though I'm going to be early, I keep measuring a week ahead too at each stage.
> 
> Don't want to steal anyone's limelight but I may be one of the earlier ones, if not in November as I'm due 2nd!
> 
> Hope is wonderful isn't it!! Lol

Us early dec, got every chance of having a nov baby, just like late nov have alot of chance having a dec baby. 


Bet it will be weird being the first, by time last one pops our baby would be like 4+wks old already.


----------



## charliejo

HI, do you mind adding me? Im on team pink... and due the 19th Dec x x


----------



## hopesanddream

:thumbup:proud to be on team yellow!


----------



## FlowerFairy

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Ahaha, aww... cute teddy. Were you pushing him around? :D


yep :blush: :haha: it has to be done!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'd really like baby to come at 39 weeks . 1 week after my son is 8 and 1 week before I am 28 :haha: it's a shame it won't happen as easily as that. Thats would make me a November mummy.
DS was born at 41 weeks, so hoping I wont go too far over with this one. :thumbup:


----------



## KitKat

hey girls i had a scan 2day i will be 30weeks this week and the doc give me a estimate that baby is around 4lb at the min any one els got estimated weights ? looks like im in for another big baby my first son was almost 9lb:wacko: 

hope every one is well 

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

no estimate here.. she only last time measured my uterus.. to see if it correlated with how many weeks i was, how do they do that anyway? My midwife doesn weigh me ether..


----------



## JayDee

Can't remember how they do it (not had it done yet myself) but I do remember reading a warning that it is only a very rough estimate.
I also don't think they weigh you during pregnancy here either, to stop you stressing about the weight you're putting on. They only worry if it doesn't look like baby is growing at the correct rate (which I guess they measure by fundal height, I don't know).


----------



## raichquilly

Hey can i join ye? due the 14th team blue !! thanks
Rachel


----------



## MummyToAmberx

KitKat said:


> hey girls i had a scan 2day i will be 30weeks this week and the doc give me a estimate that baby is around 4lb at the min any one els got estimated weights ? looks like im in for another big baby my first son was almost 9lb:wacko:
> 
> hope every one is well
> 
> :hugs:

I personally wouldnt believe an estimate, dont think came across 1 thats been right yet lol or even close. 

I was told going have 7lb baby... she was 8lb 10oz lol.


----------



## lisa35

Not got any estimate weight of baby although MW did measure my bump and was told it was measuring bang on my EDD. I was expecting to get weighed but she didn't, i did weigh myself at boots store a few weeks ago and was shocked how much weight i'd put on :blush:


----------



## KitKat

Lunaty said:


> no estimate here.. she only last time measured my uterus.. to see if it correlated with how many weeks i was, how do they do that anyway? My midwife doesn weigh me ether..

hi 
the doctor scaned me and took some measurments then given me an estimate gosh girls i hope ur right that its not 2 reliable coz if hes 4lb now with 10weeks left of growing he will be a very big baby :wacko:


x


----------



## jaala

Can I sneak in here.. December 26.. team blue! :) 
Best Christmas ever!


----------



## JayDee

Updated again. Seem to be lots of babies due in December, I wonder if this is comparable to other months or whether we were all very busy in March/April time :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Got my first parentcraft class tonight. :wohoo:

Its all so real now.

How are we all?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was on baby-gag forum. 1 of the dec mums has given birth at 29+2. 4lb 1oz!

Actually forget that, just found out women is a faker and it isnt her kid, weirdo.


----------



## Lunaty

KitKat said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> no estimate here.. she only last time measured my uterus.. to see if it correlated with how many weeks i was, how do they do that anyway? My midwife doesn weigh me ether..
> 
> hi
> the doctor scaned me and took some measurments then given me an estimate gosh girls i hope ur right that its not 2 reliable coz if hes 4lb now with 10weeks left of growing he will be a very big baby :wacko:
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...


Nope last scan was at 20 weeks... she has only started measuring with a measure tape form the top of my uterus to down there since the last appointment *at 28 weeks haha

NZ doesnt seem to be a country that cares to much .. i am O- for blood type and DH is O+ yet no Rhesus - shot for me either as apparently it is not available in abundance and will only be given in case baby tests + at birth, or i have a heavy bleed before then :nope:

Sometimes i wish i had stayed in NL, im pretty sure they would have been a lot more careful and attentive to these ind of things..

I did however arrange for a 4D scan tomorrow just for a piece of mind to myself.. screw the midwife.. 
Also, i have already gained like 26lbs which is the recommended weight gain and with the time ive got left i should really watch it.. though if i wouldnt have know the midwife wouldnt have told me either..!

it's a good thing i was a bit underweight to start with though ;)


----------



## babybuffy84

I have my hospital tour tonight am so excited :)!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls, coming over to join you all at last. 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Just back from Physio appt for my SPD. I now have another belt to wear and a set of crutches. Took me ages to convince her that i did not need a zimmer frame. Back in the office now but will be heading home very soon. I am in much more pain now than i was before my appt. It was good though to confirm that it is indeed SPD or girdle pain as they now like to call it and chat to someone in person that knows and can see how much pain i am in. Heading home shortly to rest.
Baby's head is sitting right on the crown of the pelvis which is why this is excruciating. Apparently in the next two weeks the head will move into the pelvis which wont take the pain away but add pressure down there. I suppose fore warned is fore armed.

I still love being pregnant though. :)

:hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wendyk07 said:


> Just back from Physio appt for my SPD. I now have another belt to wear and a set of crutches. Took me ages to convince her that i did not need a zimmer frame. Back in the office now but will be heading home very soon. I am in much more pain now than i was before my appt. It was good though to confirm that it is indeed SPD or girdle pain as they now like to call it and chat to someone in person that knows and can see how much pain i am in. Heading home shortly to rest.
> Baby's head is sitting right on the crown of the pelvis which is why this is excruciating. Apparently in the next two weeks the head will move into the pelvis which wont take the pain away but add pressure down there. I suppose fore warned is fore armed.
> 
> I still love being pregnant though. :)
> 
> :hugs:


I hope i dont get offered crutches, no way can push a buggy & use crutches lol!

No, head going down wont take the pain away, it'll make it alot worse.
When i was pregnant with amber, never had SPD, but she went into my pelvis at 34wks, that was total angoy pain, bruised feeling everytime i walked, and the walking turned into a waddle, my pelvis started clicking & cracking every day.


----------



## puppycat

Good to see there are things to look forward to! Lol


----------



## josie-jo

HI, Please add me to the list, Dec 26th, Team Yellow.


----------



## Stewie

27 weeks today! Team Yellow!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CAnt believe we've had first dec mummy give birth. Certainly wasnt expecting that so soon


----------



## FlowerFairy

Does anyone know what (free) photo things can help me make a bump College? I have seen them on here but I can't remember what people used. I have Photobucket, but not sure if it can be done there. :flower:


----------



## amerikiwi

Congrats to our first December mum--monst_18!!


----------



## purpledahlia

i know its scary now.. were really close... 1 person already had baby! congrats to her and baby alfie!


----------



## Squidge

Can i be added please? :D 

28th December/Team pink :D


----------



## Mamie

Congrats to monst_18....WOW that is really scary!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Yay i finally had my 4 d scan!!!

First thing DH said was that bubs had a big nose hahahahaha
we both have quite thin faces.. so i was surprised too.. we had no idea were he got that from!

Then i was looking at my baby pics online and i found a shot of me with the exact same nose :rofl:

I couldnt help but put both the 4d pics as wel as my baby photo in my journal (link is in my signature) if anyone is interested to have a look at the comparison!


----------



## amerikiwi

Lunaty said:


> Yay i finally had my 4 d scan!!!
> 
> First thing DH said was that bubs had a big nose hahahahaha
> we both have quite thin faces.. so i was surprised too.. we had no idea were he got that from!
> 
> Then i was looking at my baby pics online and i found a shot of me with the exact same nose :rofl:
> 
> I couldnt help but put both the 4d pics as wel as my baby photo in my journal (link is in my signature) if anyone is interested to have a look at the comparison!

He does have the same nose as you!! Looks like he's going to be quite the charmer. Congrats!!


----------



## Lunaty

amerikiwi said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Yay i finally had my 4 d scan!!!
> 
> First thing DH said was that bubs had a big nose hahahahaha
> we both have quite thin faces.. so i was surprised too.. we had no idea were he got that from!
> 
> Then i was looking at my baby pics online and i found a shot of me with the exact same nose :rofl:
> 
> I couldnt help but put both the 4d pics as wel as my baby photo in my journal (link is in my signature) if anyone is interested to have a look at the comparison!
> 
> He does have the same nose as you!! Looks like he's going to be quite the charmer. Congrats!!Click to expand...


:rofl: thanks!!! A good thing my nose has grown into proportion as i got older :haha:

he's got daddy chin though, i swear i can see a very faint dimple in there..!

I must see if i can find a baby pic of him :thumbup:

Thanks Amerkiwi, hope your doing alright! have you already decided were you want to give birth?


----------



## amerikiwi

Thanks Lunaty-I'm doing great! We've registered to give birth at Wellington hospital. We're only about 10 minutes away from the hospital and the nearest birthing center is over an hour away. Luckily the hospital just opened a new maternity and delivery ward this year so they have bigger rooms equipped with birthing pools, birthing balls, etc. so we're pleased with the new setup! :)

I love all the 4d photos--may be worth the 2 hour drive up north to Palmy where they do them...


----------



## Lunaty

amerikiwi said:


> Thanks Lunaty-I'm doing great! We've registered to give birth at Wellington hospital. We're only about 10 minutes away from the hospital and the nearest birthing center is over an hour away. Luckily the hospital just opened a new maternity and delivery ward this year so they have bigger rooms equipped with birthing pools, birthing balls, etc. so we're pleased with the new setup! :)
> 
> I love all the 4d photos--may be worth the 2 hour drive up north to Palmy where they do them...

Sounds perfect!!! I havent had a tour of North Shore hospital yet.. ive been there once when visiting a friend who just gave birth, she had her own room but apparently that because she has a section and it's the norm to share when labor goes fine, i think this was the hospital that had the complaints about being dropped out after only a couple of hours.. :wacko:

No idea if they have a birth pool either, i really hope so though cause it's what i really wanted to try.. there are 2 birth centers in the area (or within half an hour or something) but they do not have any pain relief apart from G&A and id rather keep my options open :rofl:

I might just get transferred to one afterward as ive got the feeling they will put a lot less pressure on you..

As for the 4D, definitely worth it but make sure you find somewhere that will take the time and I was able to get one for $50,- , a lot of places charge aroung $150,- so make sure you have a good check around :)

I think it s a nice closure as it will probably be the last time we get to see baby before birth!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

Parentcraft class was great cant wait till next week. I did think it was going to be boring but it was the complete opposite. We had a great laugh. It was also very informative. It lasts for 6 weeks with the last one being the tour of the labour suite. There are also seperate breast feeding classes which i am looking forward to even though i havent exactly made my mind up on that yet.

:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Hi girls - will Picassa (google's free photo editing software) do collages? I know DH has got something on his computer that does it, but that's the only free one that he has so hopefully.....

Don't think any of us would have guessed that a December mum would actually be a September mum, especially one that was meant to be a late December mum! Love to her and baby Alfie.

Can't believe that you only pay $50 or even $150 for a 4D scan in NZ, don't think you get even a "quick look" one for less than about £80 here. I'm paying more than twice that for mine next week (next week - yey!) although I guess we do get lots of pictures and a dvd and stuff, plus they do a proper health check so the reassurance that bubs is still ok in there is worth it as well, esp after monst_18's birth story....


----------



## JayDee

Oh, and Josie-jo, I've added you to the list.

Squidge - you're already on there!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

:happydance:*30 weeks today*:happydance:

Cant believe got 10 weeks till my due date.


----------



## purpledahlia

yey congrats!

28 weeks today for me! 

Off to the dreaded midwife, hopefully this week wont end in tears!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> yey congrats!
> 
> 28 weeks today for me!
> 
> Off to the dreaded midwife, hopefully this week wont end in tears!

:happydance: for us
getting ya bloods done to?

got mw next week.


----------



## Lunaty

yay i hit the 30 week mark too!!!! :D

Jup it's very cheap! I got about 8 photo's and a dvd with that too :happydance:
It wasnt very long about 15 min .. and they didnt do any measurements or health checks but all in all we dd get to see bubs and he looked content!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> yay i hit the 30 week mark too!!!! :D
> 
> Jup it's very cheap! I got about 8 photo's and a dvd with that too :happydance:
> It wasnt very long about 15 min .. and they didnt do any measurements or health checks but all in all we dd get to see bubs and he looked content!

:happydance:

wonder who will go first outta us 2


----------



## puppycat

wow a star has had her baby???

That's crazy stuff - really brings it home! ARGH! lol


----------



## Squidge

JayDee said:


> Oh, and Josie-jo, I've added you to the list.
> 
> Squidge - you're already on there!

Sorry, i should have had a good look before posting :blush:


----------



## lumpybumpy30

Hi

I am due 29 December but cant work out how to add my name to the list :dohh:

Am on team yellow!


----------



## Lunaty

MummyToAmberx said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> yay i hit the 30 week mark too!!!! :D
> 
> Jup it's very cheap! I got about 8 photo's and a dvd with that too :happydance:
> It wasnt very long about 15 min .. and they didnt do any measurements or health checks but all in all we dd get to see bubs and he looked content!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> wonder who will go first outta us 2Click to expand...

Yeah thats gonna be interesting :thumbup:, we may end up i the hospital on the same day ;)


----------



## JayDee

lumpybumpy30 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am due 29 December but cant work out how to add my name to the list :dohh:
> 
> Am on team yellow!

You can't, only I can, I am all powerful in this thread - :evil laugh:

Only joking, I'll add you now.

And Squidge, don't worry, you just confused me when you were already there!


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi ladies, I finally made it over! So exciting to be in 3rd tri finally, we're all so close to meeting our LO's now :D


----------



## purpledahlia

welcome!! :D


----------



## RosieandAlan

Helloo everyone!
I can't believe i'm going to be in my third trimester tomorrow! My due date is 26th and i'm on team pink, would be lovely if you could add me too :)


----------



## JayDee

Consider it done Rosie, as you asked so nicely as well :)

Can't believe how many more stars are popping up now we're in the final trimester, where have you all been hiding? ;)


----------



## Mamie

Hey girls, glad you're all doing well.

I had the midwife this morning for my Anti-D injection....anyone else on here have to get it? Really wasn't looking forward to it but have to say I was pleasantly surprised that i didn't keel over and faint!!! Was a bit nippy, but the pain went away quickly. Also got my dates for my antenatal classes....it's all becoming so real!


----------



## MoonMuffin

JayDee said:


> Consider it done Rosie, as you asked so nicely as well :)
> 
> Can't believe how many more stars are popping up now we're in the final trimester, where have you all been hiding? ;)

I think a lot of us are due at the end of the month so now we're flooding in! :D


----------



## Kirstin

I'm starting to panic now, less than 3 months to go :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I got some RLT today. Had a cup, spent ages just smelling it, its lush.
Within 30mins i was having BH, werent expecting it to work so quickly lol!


----------



## Zeri

Hi, I don't remember if I had joined this board! I'm 29 weeks and due on Dec 6th! Just about 11 more weeks to go! Yikes!


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah i was thinking about getting some of that RLT but it says to only start using it after 32 weeks?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> Yeah i was thinking about getting some of that RLT but it says to only start using it after 32 weeks?!

Yeah should start after 32wks.
Im only going to have 2/3 per week for next to weeks. I doubt do anything as i have alot BH anyways soo.


----------



## Lunaty

MummyToAmberx said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i was thinking about getting some of that RLT but it says to only start using it after 32 weeks?!
> 
> Yeah should start after 32wks.
> Im only going to have 2/3 per week for next to weeks. I doubt do anything as i have alot BH anyways soo.Click to expand...

Well it shouldnt hurt to bad, i havent had any BH's i think.. im quite curious to how they would feel really!!!

Ill be off for my weekly shop tomorrow so i might grab myself a pack too :)


----------



## Noodles

Can you please change my due date to 26th please?


----------



## Rachaela

Im on team pink on the 14th :D


----------



## Christine1993

im due on the 11th & i'm having a BOYYY :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i was thinking about getting some of that RLT but it says to only start using it after 32 weeks?!
> 
> Yeah should start after 32wks.
> Im only going to have 2/3 per week for next to weeks. I doubt do anything as i have alot BH anyways soo.Click to expand...
> 
> Well it shouldnt hurt to bad, i havent had any BH's i think.. im quite curious to how they would feel really!!!
> 
> Ill be off for my weekly shop tomorrow so i might grab myself a pack too :)Click to expand...

Naa i wouldnt thought so. 
I started at 35wks with amber i went overdue.
Iv had a craving for it for weeeeeeks, im so glad to finally be having some :D


----------



## Lunaty

yeah it's nice to have some different tea's now and again! 
I dont think ive ever had raspberry leave before though.. just raspberry :rofl:

now im def gonna get me some.. ive got my glucose test today too bummer :devil:
Does anyone know if those results are given staight away or does the medical lab need to examine it?


----------



## JayDee

All updated ladies.

I'm going to check out this raspberry leaf tea stuff now as well, not heard of it before now. Not too keen on herbal/fruit tea so maybe tablets are the way forward for me.

Lunaty - I don't know what your glucose test entails but last time I went to the doctors he tested urine for glucose, protein and blood (I think) using a dip stick, a bit like that paper that shows acidy that you used in science at school, while I was sat there. If it's a blood test I imagine they have to send away but I'm guessing.


----------



## Lunaty

They drew my blood aswell as had me wee in a cup so i imagine they will send the results to my midwife when they come in...

BTW i am having the most horrendous rib discomfort/pain on my right side.. i just cant get comfortable no mater what i try :cry:, last night i woke up twisting to my right side and i just felt these awe full stitches in my right rib/chest area that took my breath away.. i had to slowly just put a pillow in my back and sleep half upright.. stitches went away though.. 

Im wondering if it is bubba pressing on my ribs or something else.. ill see the midwife in 2 days so i was kinda holding off ringing her or a doc.. i mean if it is indeed something like an infection i would get the results from the tests i had today .. dont you think?!


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies, it's nice to see you all drifting into third tri!

I know what you mean about rib pain Lunaty, mine has been in my right side for the past few months but yesterday it switched (?) and now I have horrific aches al thetime in my left ribs, jeez I hope it stops soon.

I can't believe I'll be 31 weeks this Wednesday, where's the time going??

Sorted baby's room on the weekend, just need to order the cot now there's room for it! Heh.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> They drew my blood aswell as had me wee in a cup so i imagine they will send the results to my midwife when they come in...
> 
> BTW i am having the most horrendous rib discomfort/pain on my right side.. i just cant get comfortable no mater what i try :cry:, last night i woke up twisting to my right side and i just felt these awe full stitches in my right rib/chest area that took my breath away.. i had to slowly just put a pillow in my back and sleep half upright.. stitches went away though..
> 
> Im wondering if it is bubba pressing on my ribs or something else.. ill see the midwife in 2 days so i was kinda holding off ringing her or a doc.. i mean if it is indeed something like an infection i would get the results from the tests i had today .. dont you think?!

Only let you know about your blood results if comes back with something in, can take like 5days or so. 

All pain up in ya rib will be babies head/foot.


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

Went for a 4d scan yesterday but baby wasnt playing. Wouldnt wake up or move into a position where we could see. They have re-scheduled it for the 10th October. Fingers crossed it works this time. Estimated weight just now is 4lbs 3 ounces based on size.

:hug:


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Went for a 4d scan yesterday but baby wasnt playing. Wouldnt wake up or move into a position where we could see. They have re-scheduled it for the 10th October. Fingers crossed it works this time. Estimated weight just now is 4lbs 3 ounces based on size.
> 
> :hug:

4lb 3 ozs - holy mo! Tell me they slow down now!

Baby will be huge if it carries on growing at this rate - please let me be early!! Lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Went for a 4d scan yesterday but baby wasnt playing. Wouldnt wake up or move into a position where we could see. They have re-scheduled it for the 10th October. Fingers crossed it works this time. Estimated weight just now is 4lbs 3 ounces based on size.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 4lb 3 ozs - holy mo! Tell me they slow down now!
> 
> Baby will be huge if it carries on growing at this rate - please let me be early!! LolClick to expand...


Off my growth chart if am 31cm @ 31wks be 4lb 4oz. Lol. 

Haha. Can understand why amber was so big tbh.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee - Going to update first post that Monst_18 has given birth etc etc :)


----------



## Lunaty

im jealous you guys get to hear how big the baby is.. they wont tell me a thing about that!!! must be a conspiracy!!!

ill try and ask the midwife tomorrow at my appointment.. *making mental note..

no more stitches thank god, a lot of kicks in the ribs though.. it's like he is coming up instead of down :rofl:, i had a bath and it kinda helped me relax.. i could feel the kicks all the way to my spine! Little bugger!

I will need to really start hospital packing.. i still need quite a bit of stuff like PJ's and some different sized clothing for bubs (havent bought much clothing at all) i got some stuff from the MIL etc but it's all quite big haha

Well ill go prepare, ive got a rendezvous with the dentist unfortunately :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Can you add me please - 25th December team yellow!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Went for a 4d scan yesterday but baby wasnt playing. Wouldnt wake up or move into a position where we could see. They have re-scheduled it for the 10th October. Fingers crossed it works this time. Estimated weight just now is 4lbs 3 ounces based on size.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 4lb 3 ozs - holy mo! Tell me they slow down now!
> 
> Baby will be huge if it carries on growing at this rate - please let me be early!! LolClick to expand...

Your telling me. I should scan the report they gave me. I nearly hit the floor. DH thought it would be a good time to remind me about the 19lb baby we read about last week. :wacko: Am sure you can imagine my response. 

Parentcraft class tomorrow night so i think i will take the MW aside and ask her about growth rate in the coming weeks and what i can expect. 

:hug:


----------



## excited2be

Can you add me please - im december 19th team yellow !


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Went for a 4d scan yesterday but baby wasnt playing. Wouldnt wake up or move into a position where we could see. They have re-scheduled it for the 10th October. Fingers crossed it works this time. Estimated weight just now is 4lbs 3 ounces based on size.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 4lb 3 ozs - holy mo! Tell me they slow down now!
> 
> Baby will be huge if it carries on growing at this rate - please let me be early!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Your telling me. I should scan the report they gave me. I nearly hit the floor. DH thought it would be a good time to remind me about the 19lb baby we read about last week. :wacko: Am sure you can imagine my response.
> 
> Parentcraft class tomorrow night so i think i will take the MW aside and ask her about growth rate in the coming weeks and what i can expect.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Yes my mum filled me in on that jolly news article, unbelieveable!

My parentcraft class is booked for November 14th (!) they like to leave it later so you'll remember it! Whatever....


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Went for a 4d scan yesterday but baby wasnt playing. Wouldnt wake up or move into a position where we could see. They have re-scheduled it for the 10th October. Fingers crossed it works this time. Estimated weight just now is 4lbs 3 ounces based on size.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 4lb 3 ozs - holy mo! Tell me they slow down now!
> 
> Baby will be huge if it carries on growing at this rate - please let me be early!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Your telling me. I should scan the report they gave me. I nearly hit the floor. DH thought it would be a good time to remind me about the 19lb baby we read about last week. :wacko: Am sure you can imagine my response.
> 
> Parentcraft class tomorrow night so i think i will take the MW aside and ask her about growth rate in the coming weeks and what i can expect.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my mum filled me in on that jolly news article, unbelieveable!
> 
> My parentcraft class is booked for November 14th (!) they like to leave it later so you'll remember it! Whatever....Click to expand...


We were originally due to start the classes at the end of October but we were moved due to the demand. Last week was great fun. Cant remember the agenda for this week but i am sure it will be as good. 

How are you?


----------



## JayDee

MummyToAmberx said:


> JayDee - Going to update first post that Monst_18 has given birth etc etc :)

I couldn't decide whether to or not, mainly because if I start I'll have to carry on, and didn't want to let people down by not doing if I don't have time/forget once my baby is here.

I'll start but please don't be too mad at me if I don't get to the end of the list - I guess someone else could always copy the list into a new thread couldn't they? 

I've just been for 28 week check up, midwife said I'll only get told about blood results if there is something I need to know about, otherwise I'll just get them next time I see her at 31 weeks.

My 4D scan on Thursday, hope baby decides to play nice. Think I might have fruit or something sweet just before I go, I know that's cheating a bit but at least I didn't say a mars bar did i?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> im jealous you guys get to hear how big the baby is.. they wont tell me a thing about that!!! must be a conspiracy!!!
> 
> ill try and ask the midwife tomorrow at my appointment.. *making mental note..
> 
> no more stitches thank god, a lot of kicks in the ribs though.. it's like he is coming up instead of down :rofl:, i had a bath and it kinda helped me relax.. i could feel the kicks all the way to my spine! Little bugger!
> 
> I will need to really start hospital packing.. i still need quite a bit of stuff like PJ's and some different sized clothing for bubs (havent bought much clothing at all) i got some stuff from the MIL etc but it's all quite big haha
> 
> Well ill go prepare, ive got a rendezvous with the dentist unfortunately :growlmad:

Iv got nothing for my hospital bag for myself. Iv got the coming home outfit in and thats it lmao!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> JayDee - Going to update first post that Monst_18 has given birth etc etc :)
> 
> I couldn't decide whether to or not, mainly because if I start I'll have to carry on, and didn't want to let people down by not doing if I don't have time/forget once my baby is here.
> 
> I'll start but please don't be too mad at me if I don't get to the end of the list - I guess someone else could always copy the list into a new thread couldn't they?
> 
> I've just been for 28 week check up, midwife said I'll only get told about blood results if there is something I need to know about, otherwise I'll just get them next time I see her at 31 weeks.
> 
> My 4D scan on Thursday, hope baby decides to play nice. Think I might have fruit or something sweet just before I go, I know that's cheating a bit but at least I didn't say a mars bar did i?Click to expand...

Im sure someone else could take it over if need be. 
Just nice see who has/hasnt given birth etc etc :) 

Good luck witht he scan, hope baby is better than mine was, lol


----------



## JayDee

Thanks - I'm sure if he plays nice I'll post some pics on Friday.

p.s. can you check I got Alfie's DOB right please, I was trying to work it out from the info in your post.


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> We were originally due to start the classes at the end of October but we were moved due to the demand. Last week was great fun. Cant remember the agenda for this week but i am sure it will be as good.
> 
> How are you?

We only get the one session but I think it's about 6 hours. There's a tour of the unit after too.

I'm ok, just stressing a little bit now. DH has been told today he's going to be replaced and is being made redundant. We've had nothing but stres with his job so in a way I'm glad it's all over but ARGH!! lol


----------



## JayDee

We get 3 x 2 hour sessions for ante natal, think they do have intensive one day (assume 6 hour) ones as well.

Just replied to your other post about DH redundancy - hope it helps x


----------



## Lunaty

o great, planning on doing some chores today aswell as having my 30 week midwife appointment but now im waiting for our government what to do about the Tsunami warning that has been given out for NZ!!!

apparently Samoa has already been hit, no news on how bad but seeking higher ground there now.. hmmm


----------



## Mamie

You girls are scaring me.... I hadn't even thought about my hospital bag!!!! Yikes, should i be gathering things now????

WendyK....sorry baby wasn't playing! Glad they've re-booked your appointment though. It's amazing how many people take great pleasure in remind you of the 19lbs baby....see if one more person mentions it to me.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmanBump

eeeeeek im getting sooo excited
its getting so close ladies!!


----------



## gurldopey

Can you please update me to team pink thanks


----------



## amerikiwi

Lunaty said:


> o great, planning on doing some chores today aswell as having my 30 week midwife appointment but now im waiting for our government what to do about the Tsunami warning that has been given out for NZ!!!
> 
> apparently Samoa has already been hit, no news on how bad but seeking higher ground there now.. hmmm

All clear now!  Luckily Wellington has lots of high ground--I live on top of a big hill and work on top of another so I didn't have to change any plans today. Did you make it to your midwife?

Jaydee-hope your 4d scan goes well! If you get tired of updating the births let me know and I can help.


----------



## Lunaty

amerikiwi said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> o great, planning on doing some chores today aswell as having my 30 week midwife appointment but now im waiting for our government what to do about the Tsunami warning that has been given out for NZ!!!
> 
> apparently Samoa has already been hit, no news on how bad but seeking higher ground there now.. hmmm
> 
> All clear now!  Luckily Wellington has lots of high ground--I live on top of a big hill and work on top of another so I didn't have to change any plans today. Did you make it to your midwife?
> 
> Jaydee-hope your 4d scan goes well! If you get tired of updating the births let me know and I can help.Click to expand...

Yeah the whole thing was abit of a worrie haha, i luckily stayed at home.. no real threat in the end, thank god (weve got some small island before our coast to protect us hehe)

Made it to my midwife too.. all is alright with bubs.. nothing new really haha
she said that the measure tape is more accurate then another method and said i measure to date and that bubs would be in normal range (whatever that may be) she said he will most likely end up being what i was at birth.. 

So much for accurate info huh.. also said that even though i am slim build etc i should prepare to go overdue and give birth natural, if baby gets stuck ill get a section ..:dohh: as if i wasnt aware of that!


----------



## JayDee

Thanks Amerikiwi - I'll stick with it for now, if bubs decides to come early or something I might have to take you up on it though.

Glad you managed to avoid the tsuami, I know we complain about the weather in Britain but we don't get anything that extreme, although, saying that, we have had flooding and an earthquake in the last couple of years....


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: one of the last stragglers to come over :yipee: hellooooooooooooooo me old mateys hahahahaha. :haha: how are we all feeling??
feels weird being over here now, on the escalator up to the unknown heheheh.
xxxx :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparklebaby said:


> :hi: one of the last stragglers to come over :yipee: hellooooooooooooooo me old mateys hahahahaha. :haha: how are we all feeling??
> feels weird being over here now, on the escalator up to the unknown heheheh.
> xxxx :hugs:

Im feeling bit rough.
Really bad BH other night i had get up and walk them off. 
All movement is starting to hurt. 

Hows you?


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey hunny, my ur looking good hun. sorry to hear about movement or lack of....i can kind of relate to it and I still have more growth to go yet :dohh: other than that im ok, taking each day as it comes.
I feel beany a lot more now. its just comforting to see some familiar faces again :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

I still cant believe im pregnant nevermind in the LAST trimester!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol purple i know that feeling well until my bump meets my destination before me lol


----------



## purpledahlia

Lol.... yeah,


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooooo bump watch time :) :happydance: boing boing prod poke


----------



## puppycat

Thought I'd share this with you ladies.

This is my mums cat hugging my bump! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9331_267345555050_679800050_9028972_5146399_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MoonMuffin

puppycat said:


> Thought I'd share this with you ladies.
> 
> This is my mums cat hugging my bump! :cloud9:

Awww so cute!
My DD likes to blow raspberries on my tummy, but we can't manage to get a shot.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Aww cute pic & lovely cat!

My OH blows raspberries to on my tummy, think it bothers me more than LO. 

I cant believe it all either... i thought the whole pregnancy with amber felt surreal being so short but this 1 has just turned out the same.


----------



## Lunaty

Those pics are adorable!!!


----------



## nai nai

can u put me on here im due 30th and im on team pink thank u x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Its october, already!
Then november... then us... Wow.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

puppycat said:


> Thought I'd share this with you ladies.
> 
> This is my mums cat hugging my bump! :cloud9:

aw that is the cutest pic ever. wish my cat was affectionate. she normally a traitor and goes to hubby but now she will sit by my side staring at me lol


----------



## Cotto08

Hi there lovely ladies,

I'm finally into the last trimester!! Really didn't think I did and I have! Has been dragging for me but I have a feeling I will start freaking out before long lol
Could you add me to the list please? I'm due 30th and am Team Blue! xxx


----------



## emerald78

I am on team yellow!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just been see mw. Dont you just hate it when 1 women says 1 thing another says something else.
My 28wk appt, i was told to make appt with doc for him to reffer me for physio. I mentioned it today i had made the appt (completely different women, 4th iv met actually) She gave me a self refferal card, to ring the number and book and appt..... I could have had that done weeks ago and been by now, arghh. 

My bp,pee all that is fine. Shes still head down, and measuring 30cm.


----------



## JayDee

I can't believe it's October already either.... feels like it's getting close now. 30 something weeks sounds a lot more that 20 something weeks, even though there's only 2 weeks between 29 and 31.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I know what you mean, about the weeks.

I move onto 2nd last box on baby-gaga ticker tomorrow. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pcosmommy

add me!!! december 2nd with a girl :)


----------



## lisa35

OMG October.Think it may be time to buy some things for my hospital bag as i have nothing yet, eeeek.


----------



## Mize1982

hay i'm due 30th dec and we're on team pink x


----------



## Lunaty

IEck i finally got myself to buy baby's coming home outfit ad some PJ's for me in Hospital.. though i still have no big tshirt or nighty for the actual birth!

Do you girls intend to get yourself something for the actual birth or are yuo just gonna wear the hospital gown if anything at all?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev337pp___.png

Had to post^ Scarryyy! :thumbup::happydance:

Lunaty - I bought a pair of pj's. But this time im going to get a nightie. Main reason being, after a while i ended up jsut having no bottoms on or underwear, my bum was on show (lovely lol) so think i'll buy nighie for this time. Can get them for few pound.


----------



## EmmanBump

Lunaty, im just gonna buy a nighty for the birth, probs jsut a big one from primark or something like that. 
However, if i do actually have a water birth i think ill just wear a sports bra like someones suggested on here. 
i still need to get everything for ma hospital bag! grrrr :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

EmmanBump said:


> Lunaty, im just gonna buy a nighty for the birth, probs jsut a big one from primark or something like that.
> However, if i do actually have a water birth i* think ill just wear a sports bra like someones suggested on here. *i still need to get everything for ma hospital bag! grrrr :)

Thats what im going to do also :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

The whole bag packing thing is scary!! Makes it seem so real. I am moving in 2 weeks, so going to back once I get in the new house! 
I wore a nightie with my son as it was easier than PJ's :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

the PJ's were more a thing after birth really.. specially visitors etc.. it will be middle of summer here not to mention hot in the ward so i have some bought 2 black thin cotton 3 quarter PJ pants with singlet that i can breastfeed with easily (if it works out!).. i am just being paranoid about how ong i end up staying there and if ill end up having a section..

but i wasnt sure to buy a long nighty or a oversized t-shirt for the birth part or just none at all and go with the necked part or hospital gown haha

Ill def bring a sports bra or bikini top if my hospital has a bath though there probably is not much point if your bearing all already :rofl:!!! (worse, i dont even know if they do have that facility were im going!)


----------



## lisa35

Yeah cheap nighty for the birth and PJ's for after for me...think i must start shopping on monday and get that bag sorted out time is flying...eeeeek.


----------



## MoonMuffin

I'll just be wearing the hospital gown for the first couple days, I'm having a c-section so will have to have one for the surgery, and after that it is just waaay too painful to get on PJ's.


----------



## firegirlv

Just as you thought it was all updated...thought i'd join in. I'm on team blue,due on 26th dec. x


----------



## babybuffy84

I have bought a couple of cheap nighties from primark for the birth then might buy a comfy pair of pjs too as i love my pjs :) 
Woohhooo only 60 days till the baby is due and i cant wait :) and i only have 8 days left to work before 15 months off :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Done some more xmas shopping at weekend, love it! :D


----------



## Fliss_floss

Can you please update me as Team Pink :happydance:
Thanks
xx


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies 

Guess what I did on saturday...... give up? OK! I...

....bought my pram! Woooooooop

So exciting!!


----------



## Lunaty

Yay for Prams!!! What model did you get?!

I think got mine at like 20 weeks :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Got ours when i was 12 weeks lol!


----------



## puppycat

We bought the new Babystyle Oyster (one of the girlies helpfully posted a thread and I fell in love with it!)


----------



## JayDee

Hi ladies, should be all updated now.

I also went for the cheap nighties from Primark option but realised when I tried one on that they are really short, I might have my ass hanging out anyway - lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

^ Is that even allowed to be posted ^


----------



## purpledahlia

errrr dont know...


----------



## Lunaty

Ouch it feels like bubs is doing some hard style Dance Dance Revolution in my tummy at night.. maybe i should get him one of those when he is born!!! :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

I have another physio appointment this morning. Am already sore so god knows what i will be like afterwards. I hate the crutches. I cant seem to get my balance when using them. Bright side is that i get to work from home for the rest of the day. 

Got my second go at a 4d scan on Saturday. I really hope bubs plays this time and lets us get a peek of his wee face. I was so dissapointed last time we went but as DH said at least we get another chance to see him before he is born. Think i will have a real coffee and a mars bar about 30 minutes before the appt to see if that will make a difference. Any other tips you peeps have got will be greatly appreciated.

:hug:


----------



## puppycat

Hi Wendy

aw the MW yesterday and have SPD too - joy. Have been referred for physio. Didn't fully appreciate how painful it is but hope the physio gives you some relief.

I find that ice cream, lollies and cold drinks help bubs move like crazy!!


----------



## JayDee

MummyToAmberx said:


> ^ Is that even allowed to be posted ^

Has something been deleted or are you questioning me talking about my ass?

Wendy - I know what you mean about the 4d scan, our baby wouldn't play either. He was facing backwards, and asleep! Managed to wake him up for a minute but he then snuggled too close to me for them to get a good pic, we're going back next week to try again. I tried real coffee and flapjack last time mid way through, not to mention jelly beans and grapes on the way there so thinking ice cream and orange juice (urgh what a combination - yuk!) might be the way forward this time - shame my appointment's at 11am bit early for ice cream.....


----------



## Lunaty

Its never to ear;y for icecream JayDee :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> ^ Is that even allowed to be posted ^
> 
> Has something been deleted or are you questioning me talking about my ass?
> 
> Wendy - I know what you mean about the 4d scan, our baby wouldn't play either. He was facing backwards, and asleep! Managed to wake him up for a minute but he then snuggled too close to me for them to get a good pic, we're going back next week to try again. I tried real coffee and flapjack last time mid way through, not to mention jelly beans and grapes on the way there so thinking ice cream and orange juice (urgh what a combination - yuk!) might be the way forward this time - shame my appointment's at 11am bit early for ice cream.....Click to expand...

There was a post from someone from press/news or something above mine. Its been deleted now :)


----------



## JayDee

Ah, that's ok then. Didn't want to have offended anyone with the thought of me in labour wearing a short nightie - lol.


----------



## miel

JayDee said:


> Ah, that's ok then. Didn't want to have offended anyone with the thought of me in labour wearing a short nightie - lol.

dont worry sweetie :hugs:i think "ass" is allow here....hehe use it couples time myself in some thread...:blush:

Miel, Moderator...

anyway i havent posted in that thread forever !!!

went last week at my OBGYN....we forgot last time to do my glucose test so i did then ...i pass !! yay !!! but my blood results show anemia still ...i guess i need to get some iron pills :)...
I do feel good ...looks like my weight gain is on track (22 pounds )and baby Trystan is really really active...my OBGYN wants me to monitor him all the time as i think she still consider me a high risk patient ...but i feel confident that everything will alright :)...

oh !! i bought my first new born diapers !! OMG they are so so tiny it's just so cute !!


----------



## purpledahlia

Those of you worried about spd and the pain afterwards just wanted to say, i have it and my physio as well as some ladies on here have FULLY assured me that it COMPLETELY disappears once the baby is out.. your in pain from other things but you can walk without feeling like your hips on fire!! yey!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My plug started to come away, i was wondering how soon it may start this time. Lol. 

Eeeeewww ickyyy


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Hi Wendy
> 
> aw the MW yesterday and have SPD too - joy. Have been referred for physio. Didn't fully appreciate how painful it is but hope the physio gives you some relief.
> 
> I find that ice cream, lollies and cold drinks help bubs move like crazy!!

Will try just about anything on Saturday. Baby has been super active over the last two days am sure i saw what looked like a foot but it was gone in a flash so DH couldnt confirm. If baby keeps this up we should get a good glimpse of him on Saturday.

One tip for physio - DONT LET HER TOUCH YOU. lol
The support belt really will make a different and you will get a bit of relief instantly, the crutches do take the weight off your pelvis but i struggle with these.

I was in agony when i left her yesterday and am not at all mobile today so am working from home. 

:hug:


----------



## Wendyk07

JayDee said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> ^ Is that even allowed to be posted ^
> 
> Has something been deleted or are you questioning me talking about my ass?
> 
> Wendy - I know what you mean about the 4d scan, our baby wouldn't play either. He was facing backwards, and asleep! Managed to wake him up for a minute but he then snuggled too close to me for them to get a good pic, we're going back next week to try again. I tried real coffee and flapjack last time mid way through, not to mention jelly beans and grapes on the way there so thinking ice cream and orange juice (urgh what a combination - yuk!) might be the way forward this time - shame my appointment's at 11am bit early for ice cream.....Click to expand...


Think i will try anything. A full on sugar fix might do the trick along with the coffee. Beanscene here i come.
I was so dissapointed the last time i was there but at least i get another go. Am trying not to get so excited this time just in case. 

:hug:


----------



## JayDee

Miel - thanks for that, I was sure I'd seen worse elsewhere but got confused when the other post was completely removed.

The diapers/nappies might be tiny and cute but I've just sorted through a load of the clothes that I've got and become slightly freaked out by how big the "newborn" size ones are! I suppose they look long rather than wide so it's maybe not as bad as I'm imagining....

Wendy - I've just had nutella on toast and that seemed to wake baby up so might be worth a go. Plus it was wholemeal toast and nutella has lots of calcium so it's nearly good for me!

Mummytoamber - does this mean you might be one of the first December mummies to give birth?? Not sure how long there usually is between loosing plug and baby making an appearance, hopefully a few more weeks yet.


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy
> 
> aw the MW yesterday and have SPD too - joy. Have been referred for physio. Didn't fully appreciate how painful it is but hope the physio gives you some relief.
> 
> I find that ice cream, lollies and cold drinks help bubs move like crazy!!
> 
> Will try just about anything on Saturday. Baby has been super active over the last two days am sure i saw what looked like a foot but it was gone in a flash so DH couldnt confirm. If baby keeps this up we should get a good glimpse of him on Saturday.
> 
> One tip for physio - DONT LET HER TOUCH YOU. lol
> The support belt really will make a different and you will get a bit of relief instantly, the crutches do take the weight off your pelvis but i struggle with these.
> 
> I was in agony when i left her yesterday and am not at all mobile today so am working from home.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Right, I shall be sure to tell her to keep her hands to herself! Or himself I guess :s

Will wait for my confirmation letter to see what the plan is, I feel so green with this whole pregnancy thing. I am now realising just how little I actually know aout it all!! :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> Miel - thanks for that, I was sure I'd seen worse elsewhere but got confused when the other post was completely removed.
> 
> The diapers/nappies might be tiny and cute but I've just sorted through a load of the clothes that I've got and become slightly freaked out by how big the "newborn" size ones are! I suppose they look long rather than wide so it's maybe not as bad as I'm imagining....
> 
> Wendy - I've just had nutella on toast and that seemed to wake baby up so might be worth a go. Plus it was wholemeal toast and nutella has lots of calcium so it's nearly good for me!
> 
> Mummytoamber - does this mean you might be one of the first December mummies to give birth?? Not sure how long there usually is between loosing plug and baby making an appearance, hopefully a few more weeks yet.

Plug doesnt always link to an early birth. 
I started losing it around 34wks with amber, as it regrows just kept coming back out lol! (Rather horrible tbh) I still went overdue so not getting my hopes up. 

Ohh iv got some nutella in, but havent really fancied it yet. 
Some of newborn sizes ive got look biggish compared to a "first size" ive got in some other things, ive just packed 1 of each. No idea how big my baby going to be


----------



## babybuffy84

Ouchie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My midwife thinks i have the start of spd!!! have got to keep on top of paracetmol every 4 hours and not to have a break from it and if it gets worse go back and will be referred for physio !! Have just read back and there seem to be a few off us with it do you have any tips for me :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babybuffy84 said:


> Ouchie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My midwife thinks i have the start of spd!!! have got to keep on top of paracetmol every 4 hours and not to have a break from it and if it gets worse go back and will be referred for physio !! Have just read back and there seem to be a few off us with it *do you have any tips for me *:)

My mw said, it aint going to get any better only worse until baby arrives.
Supportive or what lmao!


----------



## purpledahlia

My physio was a load of crap! She touched me, had me in my pants, had the hairiest legs ever i wsa so not prepared!!!! the room was cold and there was a huge mirror and i didnt appreciate looking at all my fat!!! 

belt is OK i find, but i have blisters and rash all lower bump on the stretchies, so painfull. im putting cream and calmomile lotion on every few hours so wearing a belt or tubigrip is more hassle for me than its worth, The tubigrip just pinches together the blisters. nightmare. 

I cant wait to not be pregnant, iv had enough of the headaches and hip pain, really just want her out now and then can get on with it. :( i know that sounds bad, but i wish i could speed up time now.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Got a funny feeling LO gone into my pelvis a bit. 
If pain stops constantly over next few days, about 80% sure she certainly has.
Ohhh nooo :( lol


----------



## angie-roo

Hello there, my name is angie and I am expecting a little girl on the 17th of december... signed up to this forum in may then managed to not remember I had lol! is there a process for joining the december stars? would be good to share this exciting time as we are getting so near now! anyway bye from me, should try and get more sleep rather than be avidly reading anything baby related at 5am!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

How is everyone?

Another week down :D


----------



## purpledahlia

I cant believe im gonna be 31 weeks on friday... very scary !!
gotta get a bonded retainer removed tho.. im terrified of the dentist.. i really am. :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'll be 33 on friday, last 2 weeks have flown over, again.
Aww bless. Iv just had my wisdom tooth coming through bit more, never felt toothache like it before.


----------



## purpledahlia

oh god, i cant even talk about wisdom teeth. I had THE most traumatic 2 experiences of my life, I WILL be comparing the wisdom teeth trauma to childbirth when i can.... It gives me the creeps to think about it, it was awful. But u need to get them out soon as you can, prob once baby is born. 
I might order some changing mats from mothercare today. And possibly a bath support, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well seems ive gone through giving birth... that toothache doesnt come close to me of contractions. Lol.
I dont want mine out, lol. Theres room for them, just murder them breaking through the skin. 

Got our changing mat from mothercare. There much more you need to buy?


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Girls, 

How are we all doing?

I had my re-scan on Saturday, tried everything from coffee to a mars bar but nothing worked. Junior had both feet over the face and a fist in mouth and wouldnt budge. So we got nothing. One pic that you can just make out and and no more. Babybond refunded the money so i suppose not all was lost. We did get to see baby twice (30minutes each time).
I was a little dissapointed but i suppose at nearly 33 weeks it wont be long until we see junior for real.

Heading to my ante-natal appt shortly. Its been three weeks since my last one and i have loads of questions for her.

On Wednesday night at parentcraft class we are getting the tour of the labour suite. Now where i have been there numerous times due to my job and have seen and heard lots my DH hasnt so it should be a bit of an eye opener for him. Looking forward to hearing his thoughts afterwards. 

Hope you are all keeping well.

:hug:


----------



## purpledahlia

I didnt have room for my wisdom's, and it was so painfull. It wasnt so much the toothache before that bothered me or was traumatic it was the procedure of them getting removed. He had to break the teeth in the gums and then it all got infected and i had a heamatoma and all sorts, then had to go thru it 8 months later for the othre one. So i have one left. It was a nightmare i was off work for 3 weeks! 

Yeah i need loads still, I am gonna get little bits here and there from now on, there seems to be bundle deals on bedding and things like cellular blankets just now so i might get a couple this week, then i have to wait. Cant get much cos i have to get a taxi to the jobcentre on wed and back.. :( So annoying.


----------



## fairy1984

can I be a late joiner? i'm due 11th dec and i'm on team pink :)


----------



## AdeledA84

Can I join here please??

I'm due December 8th & I have a pink bump!!


----------



## miel

my baby shower was yesterday and OMG we were spoiled !!!
i think i got everything we needed...:)...stroller, carseat etc....we are very fortunate our friends did a lot for us !!!
i started on the baby room as well..i just need to add my decals on the walls and more shelve and i think we are all set...
i just feel there is so much to do beside the baby room in my house before the baby arrive...cleaning the house ! taking care of our finances...the holidays season ! my bussiness...be nice if i have some vacations for sure !


----------



## Lunaty

Thats great Miel!
Mine is another couple of weeks away and I havnt got a clue as to what to expect haha

I feel the same about preparing the house though.. it's a mess atm.. my energy is draining pretty quickly lately! Not to mention that my crotch area feels like i have been horseriding for a weekend.. and the frequent trips to toilet at night Ohh and the lovely weird dreams that seem terribly real too haha


----------



## miel

Lunaty said:


> Thats great Miel!
> Mine is another couple of weeks away and I havnt got a clue as to what to expect haha
> 
> I feel the same about preparing the house though.. it's a mess atm.. my energy is draining pretty quickly lately! Not to mention that my crotch area feels like i have been horseriding for a weekend.. and the frequent trips to toilet at night Ohh and the lovely weird dreams that seem terribly real too haha

i must said it was nice...as people treat you so well..you get the best seat on the sofa ..they bring you food :happydance: it really felt like Christmas :blush:!

We got everything of the gift list we had made ...it really really save us ton of money !!! 
i thin i just need to buy more diapers and i am all set :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

Had M appt yesterday. I was in a lot of pain when i got there and my mobility was poor. I could hardly walk the length of myself and that was with the crutches and DH for support. MW took more blood from me as she said i was very pale, i think this was probably due to the pain. My Blood pressure was also a little low so i am heading back today to get it checked again. The upshot is that they are now talking about inducing me at 38 weeks. 

:nope: If they induce i wont be a December star. :nope:

:hug:


----------



## JayDee

New ladies added to the list - welcome along :wave:

I can't believe there is less than 10 weeks until my due date, which means it's less than that for most of you. Starting to sound scarily close really.

Wendy - sorry your baby still wouldn't play and that you're not very well. Even if your baby comes at 38 weeks you still count as a star, I bet you won't be the only one who doesn't actually have their baby in December, there'll be a few before and after I bet.

Miel - your baby shower sounds great, how lovely to get pampered and presents at the same time!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wendy... i keep thinking what if they want to induce me early, then i wont have dec baby, i really want a dec baby, lol. 
surely you can decline it though, id just take a few sweeps. 

i feel like i did in first tri, i keep sneezing feeling like i need to sneeze all the time.


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies,

Haven't been on here for a few days, was signed off wrk for 3 weeks on Friday so I'm not back now until April next year, feels a bit surreal. Glad that I can finally relax though, spd was really getting me down and work made things so much more stressful and painful.

We all seem to be having a little moan now don't we but we're so close now! (That's not to say I haven't had a good old moan myself to anyone that'll listen!!)

Wendy - sorry bubs wouldn't play, you've got yet another surprise when bubs is born now, what will he/she look like? Wonder if they'l be camera shy all their life? Lol. 

Good luck anyway ladies, not sure how often I'll be able to sneak on here now, our internet is pretty shocking, coverage in our area is off and on xx


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey everyone just checking in :)

Hope everyone is doing ok im really struggling now with the pain and am on some strong pain killers but am weary about taking them as they really knock me out :)
Its my last week in work this week and i finish on friday :) cant wait an am not due back until jan 2011 :)!!!!!!!!!! woohooo :)
Hurry up december i say cant wait to meet bubs now its all so exciting :)


----------



## Wendyk07

babybuffy84 said:


> Hey everyone just checking in :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok im really struggling now with the pain and am on some strong pain killers but am weary about taking them as they really knock me out :)
> Its my last week in work this week and i finish on friday :) cant wait an am not due back until jan 2011 :)!!!!!!!!!! woohooo :)
> Hurry up december i say cant wait to meet bubs now its all so exciting :)

I know the feeling. Am trying not to take the pain killers as much. Managed to arrange to work from home which has been a godsend. Only two more weeks left to work and thats me done until next year. SPD is such a killer but i can cope with it but i cant cope when my back plays up as well. Its getting so close now. Only seems like yesterday when i joined the 1st trimester. 

:hug:


----------



## RobenR

Morning December ladies!

Is it December yet? My back officially hates me - and I really want to meet our boy. I am looking more forward to my due date because I am working right up until it, since work will not let me be off any sooner. I look like Shamu in uniform I swear.

Glad to see so many others who have joined, December will be a busy month for us.

Is everyone doing well?


----------



## hannpin

RobenR said:


> Is it December yet?

HAHAHA I love it! and really know how you feel!

I don't know about anyone else, but I am really feeling ready to meet this baby now. I don't know if I can wait much longer!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## JayDee

I agree - my husband's favourite question at the minute is "when's the baby coming?" to which I always reply "soon" but it still feels too far away.
Think he must have got bigger/moved in the last few days as I don't seem to be able to breathe as easy as I could. Feel like I could do with an oxygen mask to get enough into me, instead I'm going for feet up and deep breathing, anyone would think I'd just done a hardcore work out or marathon or something!


----------



## fairy1984

hannpin said:


> RobenR said:
> 
> 
> Is it December yet?
> 
> HAHAHA I love it! and really know how you feel!
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I am really feeling ready to meet this baby now. I don't know if I can wait much longer!!!!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...



I concur! i love that my ticker has an actual number of days i can watch go by. i'll be a nightmare to handle if i go overdue i'd imagine as i'm just so impatient and want to meet my baby (of course a happy and healthy fully baked one)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wendyk07 said:


> babybuffy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone just checking in :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok im really struggling now with the pain and am on some strong pain killers but am weary about taking them as they really knock me out :)
> Its my last week in work this week and i finish on friday :) cant wait an am not due back until jan 2011 :)!!!!!!!!!! woohooo :)
> Hurry up december i say cant wait to meet bubs now its all so exciting :)
> 
> I know the feeling. Am trying not to take the pain killers as much. Managed to arrange to work from home which has been a godsend. Only two more weeks left to work and thats me done until next year. SPD is such a killer but i can cope with it but i cant cope when my back plays up as well. Its getting so close now. Only seems like yesterday when i joined the 1st trimester.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...


Do you find your pelvis needs to do a big crack to feel bit better? 
Dont matter which way i lie at night time, it never feels comfy or anything, every time i go to get up for the loo does this mega loud crack it hurts like hell, but then feels tonnes better for a bit until it cracks again haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My BH's are starting to "up" it up abit now, ive noticed.

I keep getting backache, than lower band of pain under my bump, above pubic bone, which going into top of my legs (never had it in my legs with amber)

When it happens i have to move position.


----------



## Squidge

I keep forgetting to post on this thread, even though i am a december star :haha: 

Hello everyone :wave: 

My LO has been a little too quiet tonight for my liking but i'm hoping she'll pick up in a bit :)


----------



## Squidge

:rofl: I was that excited i double posted - sorry :lol:


----------



## redpoppy

But...but... but... can we change the name to puddings? Puddings are more scrumptious than stars. :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Squidge said:


> I keep forgetting to post on this thread, even though i am a december star :haha:
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> *My LO has been a little too quiet tonight for my liking but i'm hoping she'll pick up in a bit *:)

Wana swap?
Think mines trying to claw its way out lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

redpoppy said:


> But...but... but... can we change the name to puddings? Puddings are more scrumptious than stars. :blush:

i prefer stars that what was decided all way back in early days :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Prefer stars too, since it's been that from day one... seems weird to change it now.


----------



## Squidge

MummyToAmberx said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting to post on this thread, even though i am a december star :haha:
> 
> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> *My LO has been a little too quiet tonight for my liking but i'm hoping she'll pick up in a bit *:)
> 
> Wana swap?
> Think mines trying to claw its way out lolClick to expand...

:rofl: Just for an hour....:haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I like Stars too!! :flower:

I have a very active baby today and loads of BH! Even painful today, with aching pain round my back and under the bump! Honestly felt like contractions, but I think it's just the awful chairs we have at work!! Finish work on Friday :happydance::happydance:

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sorry but iv got to post this.

Can you see the differance?
1st probably 29/30wks. Blue top is 31+6, bare belly on right is today...32+5. 
excuse the stretch marks, lol.
 



Attached Files:







dropping.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyToAmberx

FlowerFairy said:


> I like Stars too!! :flower:
> 
> I have a very active baby today and loads of BH! Even painful today, with aching pain round my back and under the bump! Honestly felt like contractions, *but I think it's just the awful chairs we have at work*!! *Finish work on Friday *:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you're all well xxx

This thats problem iv got but with the sofa, its to low to. 


:happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> Sorry but iv got to post this.
> 
> Can you see the differance?
> 1st probably 29/30wks. Blue top is 31+6, bare belly on right is today...32+5.
> excuse the stretch marks, lol.

Gosh!! thats a really lovely bump. I can see it's gotten bigger :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I like Stars too!! :flower:
> 
> I have a very active baby today and loads of BH! Even painful today, with aching pain round my back and under the bump! Honestly felt like contractions, *but I think it's just the awful chairs we have at work*!! *Finish work on Friday *:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you're all well xxx
> 
> This thats problem iv got but with the sofa, its to low to.
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I will have the problem with my sofa next week.... shame :haha: I suppose I might be able to bulk it out with my quilt!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Haha, i never thought of doing that. Hoping to get my sofa's back in, at beginnin of nov, so hoping i find them much better. 

Think i need much higher bed to.


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> Haha, i never thought of doing that. Hoping to get my sofa's back in, at beginnin of nov, so hoping i find them much better.
> 
> Think i need much higher bed to.

I am worried about my bed not going back together after I move!! it's a cheapy IKEA one and it's been disassembled 3 times now.... so it might be Mattress on the floor for a while.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

FlowerFairy said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Haha, i never thought of doing that. Hoping to get my sofa's back in, at beginnin of nov, so hoping i find them much better.
> 
> Think i need much higher bed to.
> 
> I am worried about my bed not going back together after I move!! it's a cheapy IKEA one and it's been disassembled 3 times now.... so it might be Mattress on the floor for a while.Click to expand...

Mines Ikea 1 to. We had to screw in all those bits of wood.. as they kept falling out when OH slept on it, fat git lmao!
Id love 1 of them huge big thick chunky 1s, think probably help my pelvis.


----------



## MrsQ

Hi all. Didnt know this existed but my name is up there from first tri lol.

I have a pain in my bum today and its not my hubby!
x


----------



## purpledahlia

numb bum!! 

I had the worst spd pain ever today, got out a taxi and litterally felt like i was ripping in half up my lady parts, walked into the jobcentre like an old cripled lady. :(


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah my walking has gotten quite painfully lately! Like ive been horse riding the whole weekend.. not to mention trying to turn around in bed!

Ive seen the midwife about it and she send me for another urine test.. got antibiotics too for a suspected UTI but ive had those before and it never effected my groin muscles..!

It gets especially bad when having walked the dogs or done shopping or exercise in general.. girls could this be the onset of SPD?!


----------



## MrsQ

i dunno I assume spd is in the pelvic region? maybe google it? i am going to the drs this morning for two reasons....

to try and get some STRONG stuff for my heartburn and also to mention about the pain in my back.
x


----------



## Lunaty

so did i but the more i read about it the more it seems to be similar SPD..

I know that i sometimes get clicking in my hip joints but it never really hurt .. now it's like my upper inner thighs are on fire 

However midwife did say that the baby was lying very low (partially engaged) which may be causing this?! I just have no idea but it's been this way for about a week now and it is not dissapearing no mater how much i rest!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

im team pink btw x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SPD, is pelvis,groin area, top of legs/thighs and lower back.


----------



## purpledahlia

my physio said to me it could also be causing the pain i get in my knees.from the shifting of the weight etc.


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all :hi:

Not been on here for ages, only to read, but just had to post and say how reassured I am to see that I'm not the only one getting strange pains. 

Some days it can be my belly button that hurts, other days the weight of the baby feels like a lead weight on my pelvis. Often when I get up from sitting at my desk for a while I can hardly walk. :-({|= 

It's only really been a recent thing but I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

33 weeks down :D


----------



## JayDee

MrsQ - I know what you mean about a pain in the bum, well kind of! Sometimes mine seems to be punching me in the bum from the inside when he moves, seems to be when my bump feels soft and flabby rather than baby like so guess it's when he's laid at the back of his little bubble.

My back is starting to hurt a bit, not when I walk but when I sit down, have taken to putting a cushion behind my lower back which seems to help a bit, luckily for me, I don't think I've got SPD or anything, but sending hugs to all of you who are suffering.

Had my re-scan 4D scan yesterday. Baby was a bit more cooperative, but still didn't really do that much, or move his hands from his face. The woman was really good and said we could either walk away or pay less for what she had got, which was about 10 pics and 15 mins of (not that great - her words not mine) dvd. Decided we'd pay, felt bad that we'd now used up almost 3 hours of her time apart from anything else. Some of the pics are quite good (see my avatar) but a few do look alien like. One thing's for sure though, my baby is going to want a nice silky blanket to hold on his face, he was trying to suck the cord for most of the scan!


----------



## JayDee

Oh, and so far, it looks like most people want to keep the name so I won't change it.

Personally, I don't mind but it wasn't chosen by me, I just joined and offered to run the thread in 3rd tri. Also, perhaps ladies due earlier in the month don't really think of their babies as Christmas puddings, I'm not sure.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Love pic JayDee, do you know the sex?


----------



## JayDee

Yep - he's a boy. We found out at 20 week scan but got a very good money shot yesterday as well. Wanted to hide his face but was laid with his legs wide open!!!


----------



## KZD

My name is already on the list - but just wante dot let you know that I'm on team BLUE :)


----------



## JayDee

KZD and Bex - teams updated, hope I got them the right way round :)


----------



## lisa35

JayDee said:


> KZD and Bex - teams updated, hope I got them the right way round :)

Lol, it's worrying is the baby brain. I was talking to someone at school yesterday i told them that it was teachers training day tonight, oops i meant teachers parents evening for me tonight...never realised what i had said until 30 mins later and he never said anything to correct me i felt such a 
:dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> Yep - he's a boy. We found out at 20 week scan but got a very good money shot yesterday as well. Wanted to hide his face but was laid with his legs wide open!!!

Werent sure i couldnt see it on your sig... but just noticed its under your name.
I was actually going to say looks like a boy


----------



## puppycat

I like Stars too, feel a bit like a pudding but we've been stars too long to change now! Can't believe some people have completely missed the Stars thread lol.

Have had a stinking cold the last few days, don't know where I picked it up from but I'm not amused!! Feel rubbish! :(


----------



## miel

i am so happy it's the week end !!! the week feel longer and longer !!!!

Sunday childbirth class all day for me !! hope i learn a lot and it's not waist :).


----------



## purpledahlia

I found all mine helpfull in one way or another so im sure you will pick up some hints and tips! i have one left on monday, manages to get thru all 5 so far without going to any alone! woop! mayb have to go alone on monday tho!


----------



## miel

yep i could have done the 5 sessions class or a do a 9 am to 5 pm. class..i prefer to just get it over in one long session !


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah! We seemed to have covered A LOT, done pregnancy, then labour and the birth and now done c sections and complications and breastfeeding, dont know whats left to do next week!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i couldnt sit and listen to being told about it.
i went to a backache class got bored after 40mins and left lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, my classes start at the end of this month but I'm dubious... wondering what they can really tell me that I don't know or that my mum couldn't tell me (she runs these classes herself) but am using it as an opportunity to meet other mummies in the area.


----------



## Lunaty

i had 2days from 9.30 till 3...
although i didnt really learn anything new, it was refreshing and just a good thing to get some extra tips.. besides DH finally had to pay attention instead of just nodding yes and uhu when i try to explain him things at home ;)

So for him it was an eye opener (specially regarding labour!) 
+ getting a coffee group out of it isnt bad either :)


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey just wanted to update i am on team blue!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsQ

I start my classes not next week the week after but we will have moved WELL out of the area by then and its gonna be a right bugger to go, but we will go as i want to make sure i know everything i need to know.
xxxx


----------



## miel

i wonder if they still make you watch a birth movie ..hehehe my husband is not going to like it if they still do...


----------



## Squidge

I don't think i'm going to the classes, i don't know why :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

We didnt watch a movie! Lots of laminated pictures tho! watched a film on breastfeeding tho,


----------



## amerikiwi

I can't wait to start my classes! I start on 31 October and have two class for two Saturdays from 9-4. I don't know that I'll learn much new, but they encourage the formation of coffee groups to develop a support network for before and after birth. DH is also looking forward to it, as he hasn't spent months reading every book and obsessively reading BnB, so he'll learn plenty. :thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

miel said:


> i wonder if they still make you watch a birth movie ..hehehe my husband is not going to like it if they still do...

Ha ha - don't think I'll be too keen either! I won't have to see it when I'm doing it so not sure if I want to think about it that much or just get through it.

We have 3 x 2 hours sessions starting 2 weeks today I think. I wasn't too bothered either way about going but, as others have said, it's not a bad way to meet other mums to be in the area.

Mummy2amber - glad he looks like a boy to you, just looks like a baby to me! Someone asked if you could tell if he looks like me or DH, but I don't think you can yet, maybe I should get our parents to dig out some baby pics, maybe I could then???


----------



## Lunaty

We did have the whole birth movie but they made a selection of moments from different ones and ended with a water birth... which wasnt quite as bad but i do think the men all went a bit quite afterward :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im bit tempted to let OH film bits of this birth. lol


----------



## Pato

HI EVERYONE....I'M BAAACCCK.....LOL,

Was away for 3 wks on staycation and am back to work now so I'll have quite a bit of catching up to do. Oh and I'm definitely on team PINK!!! Yayyyyy...


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

Our classes finish tomorrow night where i believe swaddling, sleeping and sids is on the agenda. I have to say that i havent really learned anything that i didnt already know or havent read up on here but they have been well worth going to. Met a few couples that we intend staying in touch with as well. 
They want us to write down anything that we think they should mention that they havent and the only thing that i believe some time should be spent on is formula feeding. I know that its there job to promote breast feeding and we have been given copious amounts of information on it but zero on formula feeding. 

:hug:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah the NCT are quite pushy on BF and i think its against their ''agenda thingy'' to promote formula feeding, I wrote on the questionaire at the end that the massage relaxation was a waste of time, in a small room.. the cushons were uncomfortable and nobody enjoyed it, what did you think of that part wendy??
Our Last class was last night and a girl from the previous classes came in with her little baby, she was adorable, i had forgotten how small babies were.. was a bit overwhelming. She had the babygrow on that i am using for coming home outfit! :D


----------



## miel

the class was not bad ...a little bit long ( but we decided to do the all in one day thing)...i think i am going to try the " no meds childbirth " if i can :)!
they gave us some ice to hold and squeeze in our hand for as long as 60 to 90 second to make us understand how long a contraction/pain can last...letting us know the contraction should be more painful of course but like that we had a small idea !!! and so did the husbands :)...
it was good overall ...but girls you should try the ice cubes trick for sure !!! hold 2 or 3 ice cubes in your hand for 60 second to start with ...breath until the 60 sec are pass ...release the ice...breath slowly for 5 minutes and repeat...
good luck!


----------



## Lunaty

sh*t they should have given us that tip in our Antenatal classes :rofl:
Ill definitely try that one out!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im fuming! 

OH went to his mates yesterday who had suspected swine flu, he came home feeling bit offf. Its been confirmed he has swine flu hes still not well.... i could scream.

Hes a flipping toser for going to his house... sorry bit harsh like but i could hit him!


----------



## Lunaty

Men.. :dohh:
That would be something my DH would do.. he just doesnt think before acting sometimes..

Be sure to tell him he's a douche bag and stay well away form him, no chicken soup and no sympathy ;)

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Double post!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> Men.. :dohh:
> That would be something my DH would do.. he just doesnt think before acting sometimes..
> 
> Be sure to tell him he's a douche bag and stay well away form him, no chicken soup and no sympathy ;)
> 
> :hugs:

Lol. he can sleep outside lol

guess can only wait and see how things go, but am more concerned about/for amber, hes been playing with her last 2 nights like he always does, id hate for her to get it, shes just recently got better off being ill, it drained me how attached she was to me.


to make it all better, my bump feels very heavy and low sore and got pressure. 

anyways, hows you ? :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Got 34wk mw appt on friday, came around quick again.
hospital tour week on sunday... my lord my ticker was on around 40days when it started...


----------



## baby02/12/09

hi
could you please add me, i'm due 2nd december and having a baby boy.
really getting to the part where it seems to be taking forever.:cry:
34 week appointment tomorrow, lets see if anything's changed from 2 weeks ago!!:shrug:


----------



## angie-roo

Hi 02/12/09 welcome! not long now!

and mummy2amber, I think it's a man thing...when had last swine flu peak hubby went to a mates who was really poorly, but didn't think to avoid him, or to then avoid me

then 48 hours ago, hubby comes in from work kisses me on the lips and snuggles in, only to say a little time later that he has been feeling poorly all day and has a sore throat!
...had to spell it out to him that I love him dearly but I'd slap him if he gave me a chest infection/swine flu/ any other rotten bugs! silly sod, have said that more than average number of pregnant women have died of the wretched pig flu, but it's obviously gone in one ear and out other


----------



## MummyToAmberx

angie-roo said:


> Hi 02/12/09 welcome! not long now!
> 
> and mummy2amber, I think it's a man thing...when had last swine flu peak hubby went to a mates who was really poorly, but didn't think to avoid him, or to then avoid me
> 
> then 48 hours ago, hubby comes in from work kisses me on the lips and snuggles in, only to say a little time later that he has been feeling poorly all day and has a sore throat!
> ...had to spell it out to him that I love him dearly but I'd slap him if he gave me a chest infection/swine flu/ any other rotten bugs! silly sod, have said that more than average number of pregnant women have died of the wretched pig flu, but it's obviously gone in one ear and out other

its deffo got to be then. 
they'll never learn


----------



## Lunaty

Is anyone else feeling like they cant be bothered doing anything!

Ive been pretty on top of the housework the last weeks but now im just drained again and cant be assed doing any cleaning.. or cooking for that matter..!

And nevermind the washing :dohh:


----------



## miel

Lunaty said:


> Is anyone else feeling like they cant be bothered doing anything!
> 
> Ive been pretty on top of the housework the last weeks but now im just drained again and cant be assed doing any cleaning.. or cooking for that matter..!
> 
> And nevermind the washing :dohh:

yep i feel the same ....i could just sleep all day !


----------



## miel

bump:)


----------



## purpledahlia

I cant be bothered doing anything either, but i also have amd rush moments when i freak out about how little i have for the baby and worry and try to sort things etc.... :S


----------



## Lunaty

it's funny to think that the baby could actually really be here in 3 weeks (classed as full term!).. when thinking of that i start to panic as there is still so much cleaning and preparing i need to do :rofl:

i mean ive got both my bags for hospital there, as well as most of the stuff to go in it.. (stll waiting for my baby shower next week before the final pack) 

ive also decided that the weather will have to change ASAP. it's been dreary and rainy even though it is the middle of spring and bubs is classified a summer baby in NZ!!!! + having to wipe the dogs feet every time they need to come in is getting old :rofl:


----------



## JayDee

I can't be bothered to do much today, and I've got ages to go yet!

Lunaty - I love the pic of you and your dog, he's adorable.

I've added baby Christina to the first post as well, I wonder how many more stars will be here before December.

My husband is being completely paranoid about me catching anything, think he'D quite happily lock me up until Christmas if he had half the chance. All of his family seem to be ill at the minute (a couple with possible swine flu) so we're having a dvd marathon this weekend!


----------



## purpledahlia

How is the very first Dec babie doing? does anyone know? Alfie.. He was born so early is everything still ok? 

I really hope i dont become a January mum!


----------



## Kirstin

I'm starting to worry about how unprepared I am, we haven't got any furniture for his room, none of his clothes have been washed because of the former, my room needs to be sorted so I can move stuff to fit his moses basket in and worst of all his room is currently full of stuff that needs to be sorted out and moved but I cant do it because I cant lift any of the boxes :|


----------



## purpledahlia

make a to do list and slowly just do things bit by bit.. Maybe your OH can move everything out the room and bit by bit you can unpack the stuff and put it in the nursery?? Just aim to do like 2 things a day and it will all get done :)


----------



## Squidge

I've got a day off work today and after walking round meadowhall earlier for a couple of hours, i really can't be bothered to do anything else!


----------



## Kirstin

purpledahlia said:


> make a to do list and slowly just do things bit by bit.. Maybe your OH can move everything out the room and bit by bit you can unpack the stuff and put it in the nursery?? Just aim to do like 2 things a day and it will all get done :)

OH is ALWAYS working :growlmad: theres no where to move the stuff to out of the room it needs to be sorted as the boxes are moved but by the time he gets in has dinner its 10pm and I'm exhausted and practically asleep. It will never get done :cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I met yet another mw, 5th so far. 

BP was different from usual (tends always get same or just out) +3 glocuse in my pee, so gotta hand a sample in a monday. Asked if id had pain peeing or swallowen hands/feet, but i havent. 

She isnt engaged, thankgod. Bit of less pain for time being, but bad considering how much my belly has dropped over the weeks, going be sooo bad when she does engage, am measurin 33cm which im pleased about.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> How is the very first Dec babie doing? does anyone know? Alfie.. He was born so early is everything still ok?
> 
> I really hope i dont become a January mum!

Shes not been back in contact since.


----------



## SnailPace

Hey there, I'm new to the forums but am due Dec 20th with a little boy!


----------



## purpledahlia

My mw said i had ++lectulyes or something and protien in the urine and its a UTI but she sent away the sample to find out if i need antibitocs.. asked if i had swelling which i have.. and im meaasuring at 33weeks,so its ok. more concerned about the not sleeping due to acid but im onto it!

Wonder how she is/why shes not been on.. hope everythings ok..


----------



## baby02/12/09

Squidge said:


> I've got a day off work today and after walking round meadowhall earlier for a couple of hours, i really can't be bothered to do anything else!

you were brave walking round meadowhall, i hate the place!!!
it's just too big and seems bigger everytime i go now probably cos it's getting harder to walk round everywhere!!!thank god for internet shopping!!!
where are you from then if you're not far from meadowhall you can't be far from me, i'm in chesterfield near clay cross!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> My mw said i had ++lectulyes or something and protien in the urine and its a UTI but she sent away the sample to find out if i need antibitocs.. asked if i had swelling which i have.. and im meaasuring at 33weeks,so its ok. more concerned about the not sleeping due to acid but im onto it!
> 
> Wonder how she is/why shes not been on.. hope everythings ok..

On the sheet thingy that pee bottle goes into it says lectulyes. 
Ive gotta hand in first morning pee on monday. Iv not had any feelings of having a UTI, compared to bad 1 i had with amber, so it was a surprize to me.


----------



## Squidge

baby02/12/09 said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> I've got a day off work today and after walking round meadowhall earlier for a couple of hours, i really can't be bothered to do anything else!
> 
> you were brave walking round meadowhall, i hate the place!!!
> it's just too big and seems bigger everytime i go now probably cos it's getting harder to walk round everywhere!!!thank god for internet shopping!!!
> where are you from then if you're not far from meadowhall you can't be far from me, i'm in chesterfield near clay cross!!Click to expand...

Sheffield...i live about 10 minutes away from meadowhall :) I usually hate the place too but SIL wanted to go so we went but only stayed 2 hrs before it started getting packed :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Not pregnancy related. 

I mentioned about OH coming in close contact with mate with swine flu. Told me he spoke to him other day, what he describes is how it all started for him - fabulous!
So weve been talking about how may be best if me & amber leave for a bit to be on safe side. 
How he is coughing on, id rather avoid at all costs! Going see how he feels on monday, meant to be going to ipswich which be 3hr drive, cant drive coughing very 5mins so hard, end up causing an accident. 
Also ive got hospital tour week tomorrow if i have to i'll go on my own, but i certainly dont want to miss it

MY grandma went in for a hip op last wednesday, took bit of a funny turn yesterday was took to a care unit, starting to get to me i cant go and see her, she means world to me. These are times that living away from family are extremely hard!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

It getting so real now, another dec star baby on there way! :D


----------



## purpledahlia

I know!! :D whats going on!! aahhh!!

Sorry to hear about your gran, hope she gets better, and your right to try and avoid your OH if he thinks he has SF,

I dont know why i didnt realise i had a UTI, thinking back ive been going to the loo constant and only a dribble coming out, why didnt i think of it?! 

Now I def know i def have one, Its actully a bit sore now and still only dribbles, Should i wait for them to ring back with results or should i ring on monday?! will it just be antibiotics??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> I know!! :D whats going on!! aahhh!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your gran, hope she gets better, and your right to try and avoid your OH if he thinks he has SF,
> 
> I dont know why i didnt realise i had a UTI, thinking back ive been going to the loo constant and only a dribble coming out, why didnt i think of it?!
> 
> Now I def know i def have one, Its actully a bit sore now and still only dribbles, Should i wait for them to ring back with results or should i ring on monday?! will it just be antibiotics??

Thanks. 

Got so much more going on, certain things just dont pass our minds lol. 
They should ring you, if need antibiotics, but my docs/mw/hospital knew i had 1 but wouldnt give me any :growlmad: total nuggets! i had one for 16wks, as soon as i got 7 days course it was gone.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Not pregnancy related, got get off my chest. 
I mentioned about my grandma, well my mam said she isnt just on a care ward shes in intensive care. 
Shes gone from not knowing where she was etc etc (yesterday) to today she doesnt know any of family, proper heartbreaking. Even worse that i cant see her, but probably for the best as it will really upset me more:cry:


----------



## SnailPace

Could you add me on for the 20th? I'm havin' a boy...


----------



## Lunaty

OWw MTA thats aweful...

we have been traveling up and down (2 hours every time) to see DH's dad who is in hospital with terminal cancer... it's horrible to see loved ones just waste away :(

ive stocked up on EPO and RLT in the mean time.. 1 capsule 1000mg in the morning.. 2 cups of RLT a day to increase every next week, and once i hit 37 weeks ill start using a pre birth moulh spray with other stuff in it...

it's not that i really wants to get him out before he is ready but DH's dad is probably not gonna make it much longer and the last wish is to get him to see little one.. FX


----------



## babybuffy84

oh mta sorry to hear that xxx

No news to report hear am measuring 40 weeks each time they measure me i have lost all my waters and plug and head is engaged,am having niggly pains all in my back though but they are not regular.
Am seeing the doc in the morning to see what to do next am on anti biotics to stop any infections and have had 2 lots of steroids too,but they are talking about sending me home and hoping i can get to 36 weeks but will have to be monitored every day 36 weeks is only 11 days away so its not too long to wait !!! oh the joys lol!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh boy BB84, i truly hope your not in to much pain...

If bubs is measuring 40 weeks though they shouldn't be making you wait?!
Could they have messed up any dates you think>?

34 and a bit weeks should at least be alright for baby to be born without to much issues.. so thats a relieve :)

Wishing you loads of strength :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

hey,

they keep asking me if my dates are wrong but there is just no way as we caught with this one straight after m/c? so dont know whats going on !! will be asking lots of questions tomorrow i think
i really hope your FIL get to meet little one sending you lots of **hugs**
xxxx


----------



## Lunaty

babybuffy84 said:


> hey,
> 
> they keep asking me if my dates are wrong but there is just no way as we caught with this one straight after m/c? so dont know whats going on !! will be asking lots of questions tomorrow i think
> i really hope your FIL get to meet little one sending you lots of **hugs**
> xxxx

Although it is possible to have just miscarried one embryo and carried on with the other?! (not implying that happened but have you or the docs goven it any thought?)

Anyhow, i take it they did test you for Gestational diabetes right? As that can make bubs bigger too...

Just stand your ground and make them do an ultrasound and measure bubs.. if it is still measuring 40 weeks i wouldnt wait to long as the risk of keeping bubs in without waters etc perhaps even "overdue" would be worse then having little one a bit early :)


----------



## JayDee

BB84 - hope you're ok and baby hangs in there a bit longer although at 34 weeks he/she would hopefully be ok anyway.

Sorry to hear about your grandma mummytoamber. It's horrible feeling like you have to avoid anyone who might be anywhere near anyone who might be contangious isn't it? We've stayed in all weekend because lots of people we know have bugs/potentially swine flu, don't think I could do that for long!

Also hope your baby decides to come early enough that your father in law gets to meet them Lunaty.

SnailPace - I'll add you now, I very rarely log on at the weekend, but I always get there eventually.

I think my baby has decided that he wants to be a dancer or something, he's been jumping around all weekend! Nice to know that he's having fun in there I suppose :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Babybuffy have they told you you will be induced soon if ALL your waters are gone?? It can be more dangerous for baby to be in.. usually when someones lost all their waters they get induced two days later if nothings happened as the risk of infection is very high.. baby will be fine to come out now esp if measuring 40weeks, dont let the doctors push you around! you dont wanna deprive baby of oxygen if the placenta starts to stop etc... Good luck, keep us updated!do you have someone to let us know when things happen??x


----------



## Kirstin

The footmuff that goes with my pram which is in a discontinued fabric is sold out in all stores in a 2 hour radius of my house :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babybuffy84 said:


> oh mta sorry to hear that xxx
> 
> No news to report hear am measuring 40 weeks each time they measure me i have lost all my waters and plug and head is engaged,am having niggly pains all in my back though but they are not regular.
> Am seeing the doc in the morning to see what to do next am on anti biotics to stop any infections and have had 2 lots of steroids too,but they are talking about sending me home and hoping i can get to 36 weeks but will have to be monitored every day 36 weeks is only 11 days away so its not too long to wait !!! oh the joys lol!!!

thanks.

its bit strange tthem leaving you so long. 

personally i wouldnt wana go longer than 72hrs without any waters. 

ho[pe things start for you soon


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> OWw MTA thats aweful...
> 
> we have been traveling up and down (2 hours every time) to see DH's dad who is in hospital with terminal cancer... it's horrible to see loved ones just waste away :(
> 
> ive stocked up on EPO and RLT in the mean time.. 1 capsule 1000mg in the morning.. 2 cups of RLT a day to increase every next week, and once i hit 37 weeks ill start using a pre birth moulh spray with other stuff in it...
> 
> it's not that i really wants to get him out before he is ready but DH's dad is probably not gonna make it much longer and the last wish is to get him to see little one.. FX


Yeahh its hard, my uncle was told he had cancer few months back was to bad, had months to live, hes still here and doing good :) 

I kinda feel same with this baby & my grandma. 



To matters even worse for me, i feel like utter shit. Think somethings finally caught up with me, also ambers showing signs of being ill. Things just get better.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> BB84 - hope you're ok and baby hangs in there a bit longer although at 34 weeks he/she would hopefully be ok anyway.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandma mummytoamber. It's horrible feeling like you have to avoid anyone who might be anywhere near anyone who might be contangious isn't it? We've stayed in all weekend because lots of people we know have bugs/potentially swine flu, don't think I could do that for long!
> 
> Also hope your baby decides to come early enough that your father in law gets to meet them Lunaty.
> 
> SnailPace - I'll add you now, I very rarely log on at the weekend, but I always get there eventually.
> 
> I think my baby has decided that he wants to be a dancer or something, he's been jumping around all weekend! Nice to know that he's having fun in there I suppose :)

Yeah it is hard. Done my best to wash/clean everything OH's touched etc etc. Looks like it werent good enough as am now ill. :(

You noticed any body parts when hes been dancing?


----------



## JayDee

Kirstin said:


> The footmuff that goes with my pram which is in a discontinued fabric is sold out in all stores in a 2 hour radius of my house :(

Internet??? Google the thing you want, you're bound to find it somewhere I would think. The only place I could find the matching changing bag for mine was online, don't think it was discontinued though, just that nowhere stocked it.

Mummytoamber - hope you, Amber and OH have just got a cold and nothing worse.

I can't *see* any body parts, just lumps, but they are quite boney so think they must be hands/feet. If he's not moved to much since 3d scan they'd match up as well.


----------



## babybuffy84

Well the doc has been and cause im having pains im staying in for now they are very irregular but she said its a sign that something is happening so she said to take it 1 day at a time,no mention of getting induced though itsbeen nearly 48 hours since i lost my waters and they dont seem to concerned now about getting me to 36 weeks as i have had all my steroids!!
so will waitand see andhope they get more regular now xx


----------



## Wendyk07

babybuffy84 said:


> Well the doc has been and cause im having pains im staying in for now they are very irregular but she said its a sign that something is happening so she said to take it 1 day at a time,no mention of getting induced though itsbeen nearly 48 hours since i lost my waters and they dont seem to concerned now about getting me to 36 weeks as i have had all my steroids!!
> so will waitand see andhope they get more regular now xx


Everything crossed here for you hun. Take care of yourself.

:hug:


----------



## Wendyk07

This is my last week of work :wohoo:

Working from home today and probably tomorrow and will then head into the office for the last three days. Cant believe its crept up on me like this.

:hug:


----------



## Kirstin

It was no where at all on the internet, found it on ebay for double the retail price.


----------



## purpledahlia

double?! wow must be rare/discontinued !


----------



## Lunaty

Hey hey..

Shit i think i has quite a scare yesterday..
DH and I finally had a good session :sex: after me sick with UTI's etc..

And about half an hour later when in bed i started having some serious period pains.. until i noticed they were coming in waves through my back too and in a pattern!

They went from every 10 min to every 5 min for a min and just felt like heavy period type cramps.... Dh was a sleep and after an hour of timing them i decided they wernt getting any stronger and it was no use waking every one up as my waters are still in tact and as far as i know i havent lost my plug yet either so i took 2 paracetamol and stopped timing them... i must have fallen asleep at some point as i woke up the next morning feeling alright..

Baby was very active yesterday night too.... maybe that helped them along..
I must say though :sex: seems to be the key to get Cole out hahaa.. Mind you i started to freak out a little as i had no hospital bag ready nor any idea what to do :rofl:


----------



## KitKat

Lunaty said:


> Hey hey..
> 
> Shit i think i has quite a scare yesterday..
> DH and I finally had a good session :sex: after me sick with UTI's etc..
> 
> And about half an hour later when in bed i started having some serious period pains.. until i noticed they were coming in waves through my back too and in a pattern!
> 
> They went from every 10 min to every 5 min for a min and just felt like heavy period type cramps.... Dh was a sleep and after an hour of timing them i decided they wernt getting any stronger and it was no use waking every one up as my waters are still in tact and as far as i know i havent lost my plug yet either so i took 2 paracetamol and stopped timing them... i must have fallen asleep at some point as i woke up the next morning feeling alright..
> 
> Baby was very active yesterday night too.... maybe that helped them along..
> I must say though :sex: seems to be the key to get Cole out hahaa.. Mind you i started to freak out a little as i had no hospital bag ready nor any idea what to do :rofl:

hiya just read ur post im having a baby cole as well hehe i think any ways i may change my mind when we see him but its cole at min, oh and :sex: is having no effect on getting my cole out i never have as much as a pain or cramp 

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

KitKat said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Hey hey..
> 
> Shit i think i has quite a scare yesterday..
> DH and I finally had a good session :sex: after me sick with UTI's etc..
> 
> And about half an hour later when in bed i started having some serious period pains.. until i noticed they were coming in waves through my back too and in a pattern!
> 
> They went from every 10 min to every 5 min for a min and just felt like heavy period type cramps.... Dh was a sleep and after an hour of timing them i decided they wernt getting any stronger and it was no use waking every one up as my waters are still in tact and as far as i know i havent lost my plug yet either so i took 2 paracetamol and stopped timing them... i must have fallen asleep at some point as i woke up the next morning feeling alright..
> 
> Baby was very active yesterday night too.... maybe that helped them along..
> I must say though :sex: seems to be the key to get Cole out hahaa.. Mind you i started to freak out a little as i had no hospital bag ready nor any idea what to do :rofl:
> 
> hiya just read ur post im having a baby cole as well hehe i think any ways i may change my mind when we see him but its cole at min, oh and :sex: is having no effect on getting my cole out i never have as much as a pain or cramp
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup: love the name haha, yeah we kinda liked Cole the best so unless he really does not look like a Cole it will be that :winkwink:

Ive been taking EPO 1 x a day and RLT 2 cups a day for the last 2 days so maybe that contributed too, i dont know :shrug:

But it was def not long after our session hahaaha


----------



## KitKat

yeah its the only name we both like BUT our oldest daughter has red hair so if he has red hair he will deffo not be a cole lol our 2 younger kids are fair so we will have to wait and see what this little man looks like.I live in ireland and cole is not a comman name here so im sure i will be getting all the YOUR CALLING HIM WHAT :shrug:my dd is called mackenzie and we have yet 2 meet another mackenzie around lol i love american names!

i must get some RLT this week i drank that with my ds and had the quickest labour ever, i got 2 labour ward at 4pm and my kian was born at 4.11pm we where all in shock


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> Hey hey..
> 
> Shit i think i has quite a scare yesterday..
> DH and I finally had a good session :sex: after me sick with UTI's etc..
> 
> And about half an hour later when in bed i started having some serious period pains.. until i noticed they were coming in waves through my back too and in a pattern!
> 
> They went from every 10 min to every 5 min for a min and just felt like heavy period type cramps.... Dh was a sleep and after an hour of timing them i decided they wernt getting any stronger and it was no use waking every one up as my waters are still in tact and as far as i know i havent lost my plug yet either so i took 2 paracetamol and stopped timing them... i must have fallen asleep at some point as i woke up the next morning feeling alright..
> 
> Baby was very active yesterday night too.... maybe that helped them along..
> I must say though :sex: seems to be the key to get Cole out hahaa.. Mind you i started to freak out a little as i had no hospital bag ready nor any idea what to do :rofl:


Get used to it all.
I went through that for weeeks on end before got anywhere lol!


----------



## Kirstin

purpledahlia said:


> double?! wow must be rare/discontinued !

Its discontinued :(


----------



## Lunaty

MummyToAmberx said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Hey hey..
> 
> Shit i think i has quite a scare yesterday..
> DH and I finally had a good session :sex: after me sick with UTI's etc..
> 
> And about half an hour later when in bed i started having some serious period pains.. until i noticed they were coming in waves through my back too and in a pattern!
> 
> They went from every 10 min to every 5 min for a min and just felt like heavy period type cramps.... Dh was a sleep and after an hour of timing them i decided they wernt getting any stronger and it was no use waking every one up as my waters are still in tact and as far as i know i havent lost my plug yet either so i took 2 paracetamol and stopped timing them... i must have fallen asleep at some point as i woke up the next morning feeling alright..
> 
> Baby was very active yesterday night too.... maybe that helped them along..
> I must say though :sex: seems to be the key to get Cole out hahaa.. Mind you i started to freak out a little as i had no hospital bag ready nor any idea what to do :rofl:
> 
> 
> Get used to it all.
> I went through that for weeeks on end before got anywhere lol!Click to expand...

:rofl: yeah your right, it's just going from never feeling any BH's to getting painfull ones in a pattern was a bit of a shock..:dohh:

i didnt expect to feel them.. i thought id get some tightening i wouldnt really feel, boy was i wrong :haha:

owell lets hope it will lead to labor when it needs too without me going overdue 2 weeks (which will probably be my luck according to midwife!) :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My amber seems alot better today, cant say same for me sadly. Id better be okay for sunday. 

Me & OH's 4 years together today :D Looks like wont be doing anything with being ill, fabulous. 


Yeah i bet it was a shock i remember first proper dose i had, then it just became a regular thing.


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Just had a builder in to check our window seals as had a bit of a leak on Friday night with the crazy rain we had, he asked how many months I had left, not weeks - bless him. I refrained from hugging him! And I'm wearing a white top!

Lunaty - I don't know about you but I get all hopeful when I get pains etc and then a bit down when it all stops! Feels like bubs is teasing me :( lol


----------



## Lunaty

LOL i always get all ind of different comments..
They never really believe me when i tell them i only have 6 wees left :rofl:

Midwife appointment this morning.. wonder what she will say when she checks me over.. i have been carrying very low and the last week or so bubs has moved up and down.. today being almost stuck in my ribcage again grrrrr

MTA congrats on your anniversary!! Maybe rent a nice movie tonight, sucks being bound to stay in!!!


----------



## Kirstin

Finally ordered the nursery furniture today to be delivered monday, I feel like im getting a bit more prepared now :D

I was sorting out the nursery today and I havent started sorting out his clothes etc yet, but found a few bags with packets of vests in from primark, turns out i have 30 0-3 vests :rofl: i thought i only had about 10 :lol:

LO was wriggling a lot this evening and my bump was moving all over the place, first time OH had got to see him move that much :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am having a right day and it's only half 9!!! 
Firstly I haver really bad stomach ache, not contractions thought the diarrhea type (Sorry for the TMI) and I feel sooooo sick. Hopeing it's not some silly bug at this stage! grrrrrr.
And to top it off, I am locked in!!! My door key won't work at all. I have rung the OH and he said he struggled to lock it this morning. He said he'll come home, but I have a workman coming at half 10 to finish the En-suite and he has a key so hopefully he will sort it out!

ETA - He's here and can't get in. :nope: Looks like I might be here for ever!!!!!


----------



## hannpin

FlowerFairy said:


> I am having a right day and it's only half 9!!!
> Firstly I haver really bad stomach ache, not contractions thought the diarrhea type (Sorry for the TMI) and I feel sooooo sick. Hopeing it's not some silly bug at this stage! grrrrrr.
> And to top it off, I am locked in!!! My door key won't work at all. I have rung the OH and he said he struggled to lock it this morning. He said he'll come home, but I have a workman coming at half 10 to finish the En-suite and he has a key so hopefully he will sort it out!
> 
> ETA - He's here and can't get in. :nope: Looks like I might be here for ever!!!!!

oh dear Flower, I'm glad i'm not the only one having a bad day! lol. hope your improves soon xx


----------



## JayDee

Oh dear, sounds like a few dramas going on!

Flower - do you have another door that you can use, or, failing that a very big window that OH can climb through so at least you're not on your own?

Lunaty - I would have panicked at those sort of pains as well, suppose it's kind of nice to know that you have a way to try and get baby out! (I also love the name Cole btw, it'd be on our list if DH didn't have his heart set on an English sounding name.)

MummytoAmber - happy anniversary to you and OH, sorry it's going to spoilt by you all feeling rubbish, maybe a takeaway and a dvd is in order.

Kirsten - My LO has been obviously wriggling about a lot more the past week or so. DH was a bit freaked out the first time he saw it I think, now he just likes trying to guess which bit of him baby is trying to escape with!


----------



## FlowerFairy

We have finally sorted the door!!. Some bit of metal was bent, so they have had to take the handle off. Excitement! :haha: I am tired now..... Is it ok to nap after only being up for 2 hours :blush::haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> LOL i always get all ind of different comments..
> They never really believe me when i tell them i only have 6 wees left :rofl:
> 
> Midwife appointment this morning.. wonder what she will say when she checks me over.. i have been carrying very low and the last week or so bubs has moved up and down.. today being almost stuck in my ribcage again grrrrr
> 
> MTA congrats on your anniversary!! Maybe rent a nice movie tonight, sucks being bound to stay in!!!

thank you :) 

I get the same, keep being asked, do you think going to go early...? My reply i wish. lol 

Iv not had feeling of LO been in my ribs at all, my bellys low but according to mw still FREE so im dreading how its going to look when does go into pelvis.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

FlowerFairy said:


> I am having a right day and it's only half 9!!!
> Firstly I haver really bad stomach ache, not contractions thought the diarrhea type (Sorry for the TMI) and I feel sooooo sick. Hopeing it's not some silly bug at this stage! grrrrrr.
> And to top it off, I am locked in!!! My door key won't work at all. I have rung the OH and he said he struggled to lock it this morning. He said he'll come home, but I have a workman coming at half 10 to finish the En-suite and he has a key so hopefully he will sort it out!
> 
> ETA - He's here and can't get in. :nope: Looks like I might be here for ever!!!!!

Im kinda feeling the same, before i started to actually feel ill on monday morning, id been going to loo alot... not like me. Now ive got a cold or something, im still going to the loo loads more than normal, got such a funny stomach, good chance its all related to the cold like... but im kinda in a "wishful thinking" (Obv still wouldnt want her to arrive before 36wks

I had bad cold before amber arrived, along with alot of bowel movements + sickness. 

Thats a new 1 being stuck in the house lol hope your free soon.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JayDee said:


> Oh dear, sounds like a few dramas going on!
> 
> Flower - do you have another door that you can use, or, failing that a very big window that OH can climb through so at least you're not on your own?
> 
> Lunaty - I would have panicked at those sort of pains as well, suppose it's kind of nice to know that you have a way to try and get baby out! (I also love the name Cole btw, it'd be on our list if DH didn't have his heart set on an English sounding name.)
> 
> MummytoAmber - happy anniversary to you and OH, sorry it's going to spoilt by you all feeling rubbish, maybe a takeaway and a dvd is in order.
> 
> Kirsten - My LO has been obviously wriggling about a lot more the past week or so. DH was a bit freaked out the first time he saw it I think, now he just likes trying to guess which bit of him baby is trying to escape with!


Thanks.... wel you know what.. id gone out about 7pm last night with amber to check my balance see if i could afford a take away.... friggin machine wouldnt return my card:growlmad: OH was still on his way home so i had wait there for about 30mins for him to come, so i could go home and cancel my card. 

not impressed! so i had a brilliant night. lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My bargain nappy wrapper has arrived paid 99p for it!
Its a tommee tippee sangenic hygine plus 1.


----------



## JayDee

MummyToAmberx said:


> Thanks.... wel you know what.. id gone out about 7pm last night with amber to check my balance see if i could afford a take away.... friggin machine wouldnt return my card:growlmad: OH was still on his way home so i had wait there for about 30mins for him to come, so i could go home and cancel my card.
> 
> not impressed! so i had a brilliant night. lol

Oh joy, sounds like you had a really fun night - I don't think!

On the plus side, your nappy thing sounds like a bargain though, think that's the one I got and it was £10 on special offer.


----------



## Lunaty

thats awesome about the bargain nappy bin thing!!!!
i wish they had these kind of offers here!

Midwife went alright.. even though i thought i could feel Cole in my ribs he seems to be 2/5 engaged.. (she measured it weird though) IE, in the green book she has
"Desc:01234" and in the field she wrote "2"

With the practice contractions (or false labor or whatever it was) she seems to think he will be early or on time.. im not taking her word for it though.. all these stories about mums going overdue i kinda expected that for me too :haha:

To top things off i seem to have caught another flu or something.. had a soar throat yesterday and wake up at 1.30AM feeling like utter rubbish.. been up like 4 tmes after that and had to stuff my nose with toilet paper to not have it run out :rofl: TMI i know..


----------



## miel

girls i keep feeling kicks in my ribs...do you feel his head is down ? i hope so !!!

Anyway i think i am going through a lot of braxtons hicks as well...my tummy mostly at night get very very hard all across...more at the bottom of my bump then the top bump...first i thought it was baby streching but afreind of mine told me they were more contractions or braxtons ? what you think ?


----------



## purpledahlia

head is probably down if you feel kicks in the ribs! I feel a head in my ribs and kicks and punches low down and at the side!


----------



## Lunaty

i have bruised left hand side ribs as he has been lying head down with his back to my righ side and kicking the left since 28 weeks!!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> thats awesome about the bargain nappy bin thing!!!!
> i wish they had these kind of offers here!
> 
> Midwife went alright.. even though i thought i could feel Cole in my ribs he seems to be 2/5 engaged.. (she measured it weird though) IE, in the green book she has
> "Desc:01234" and in the field she wrote "2"
> 
> With the practice contractions (or false labor or whatever it was) she seems to think he will be early or on time.. im not taking her word for it though.. all these stories about mums going overdue i kinda expected that for me too :haha:
> 
> To top things off i seem to have caught another flu or something.. had a soar throat yesterday and wake up at 1.30AM feeling like utter rubbish.. been up like 4 tmes after that and had to stuff my nose with toilet paper to not have it run out :rofl: TMI i know..


how is your mw working it, 5/5 fully or 0/5 fully. I was 2/5 @ 38wks, 2 wks later fully engaged, 4 days later she was here. 

i feel for you on cold level, amber grandparents had take her yesterday i felt so bad only had 5hrs kip.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> head is probably down if you feel kicks in the ribs! I feel a head in my ribs and kicks and punches low down and at the side!

I dont even get kicks in a the ribs, get bum up there once and awhile, all kicks mainly to my right shes head down :)


----------



## Lunaty

MummyToAmberx said:


> how is your mw working it, 5/5 fully or 0/5 fully. I was 2/5 @ 38wks, 2 wks later fully engaged, 4 days later she was here.
> 
> i feel for you on cold level, amber grandparents had take her yesterday i felt so bad only had 5hrs kip.

Well she counts from 0 to 4 so not in normal fifths.. and she just wrote down 2..
I did ask her for the meaning but she just said it's how far down he is.. wellduhh :dohh: she didnt go on to explain how she measured it though..

So i the 2/5 is a guess from me.. but thats the only likeness i can make of it really..

My cold seems to slowly get better.. only had to get up 2 times last night.. swallowed about 3 tea spoons of honey as my throat was itching so bad.. poor DH!!! Counting myself lucky i dont already have a little one to run after.... just my two furr baby's that i can kick outside :rofl:


----------



## MoonMuffin

Lunaty said:


> i have bruised left hand side ribs as he has been lying head down with his back to my righ side and kicking the left since 28 weeks!!! :rofl:

Ouch! A family friend of mine had one of her ribs broken by her LO kicking so hard in there :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I finally got around to doing my pee sample to take in to be checked(didnt feel up to due being ill) i just happened to look at it, like ive added a teaspoon of sugar all settled at the bottom, never noticed this before... i hope its not sign of anything to bad...


----------



## Love Bunny

MummyToAmberx said:


> I finally got around to doing my pee sample to take in to be checked(didnt feel up to due being ill) i just happened to look at it, like ive added a teaspoon of sugar all settled at the bottom, never noticed this before... i hope its not sign of anything to bad...

mine somtimes looks like that and ive never had anything bad come of it? Hummmm odd! xX


----------



## puppycat

MW told me mine was cloudy on Tues but said it was clear or anything on dip test so who knows?


----------



## purpledahlia

well my antibiotics for my UTI have given me thrush. great! its horrible ive never had this before.. Also got a nice massive huge bottle of Gaviscon on prescription. :) need to ask about this ranitidine stuff people keep raving about, i definately need some!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Love Bunny said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I finally got around to doing my pee sample to take in to be checked(didnt feel up to due being ill) i just happened to look at it, like ive added a teaspoon of sugar all settled at the bottom, never noticed this before... i hope its not sign of anything to bad...
> 
> mine somtimes looks like that and ive never had anything bad come of it? Hummmm odd! xXClick to expand...

I know its normal to have bit of sugar once in a while, because more is made when there pregnant, but my god, the amount in this sample i was pure shocked, my results of urine test other week was +3 glocuse according to mw saying possible UTI, but sugar i to do with diabetes. Have to wait see whether i get a call back.


----------



## EmmanBump

purpledahlia said:


> well my antibiotics for my UTI have given me thrush. great! its horrible ive never had this before.. Also got a nice massive huge bottle of Gaviscon on prescription. :) need to ask about this ranitidine stuff people keep raving about, i definately need some!

i have tht massive bottle of gaviscon tooo ... its gross!! lol 
but ey, anything to help with heartburn lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My pee usually bit cloudy, lol.

Thrush is bloody awful.

Just been asda, couldnt believe how busy it was, glad i didnt have amber. Getting pumpkins, an outfit, party food, booze, stuff to make a cake for tomorrow. 

Im totally shattered now, could go for a nap.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah gaviscon is yuck but i NEED it!! 

I wish i had something to do for halloween, nobodys invited me anywhere and everyone has plans. :(


----------



## EmmanBump

purpledahlia said:


> yeah gaviscon is yuck but i NEED it!!
> 
> I wish i had something to do for halloween, nobodys invited me anywhere and everyone has plans. :(



its my dads birthday, and were having a big party for it ... 
but they all smoke and there gonna get soooo drunk :growlmad: 
so now im in two minds whether to go .... 
and i have nothing to wear! :cry: 
arghhhh the joys lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I cant believe how run down i am today... never felt so tired in weeks, im struggling to keep my eyes open :|

Ohh and 5 weeks left today :D


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey girls,

Am out of hospital :) they let me come home yesterday have got to go in on monday for a gtt test and a biophysical,they want to make sure im not diabetic as the baby is measuring in at 7lbs 1 oz already !!!! If nothing happens by next thursday im going in for another biophysical and to see the doctor with a view to being induced within the few days after that.
In the mean time i cant go anywhere public because of the high risk of infection am on 1000mg of anti biotics a day but am feeling fine just dying to do everthing now round the house to be ready for the baby but i also know i cant and have to take it easy!!

:) oh the joys!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

take it easy and sleeeeep!! get as much as you can now!!


----------



## babybuffy84

oh i am im catching up big time :)


----------



## puppycat

Sorry but how do they know how big bubs is?

I'd like to know how big mine is!!


----------



## purpledahlia

me too! apparently u only know if ur getting scans!


----------



## JayDee

I think unless you're having specific growth scans they don't try to predict. I have a feeling there are other ways they can predict (eg fundal height I think?), but they are very inaccurate so they don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Weight will be an estimate off a scan, but im yet to hear of 1 remotely close to the babies actual weight at birth. 

Oh deary me it november, were due next month, like 30 days..... 

Had my hospital tour yesterday morning,it was interesting as i could compare alot of stuff to hospital i had amber in, it hads it good/bad points, but very happy i got to see it all... like what happened with amber, am now shittting bricks for the birth, but probably pass within a week. 

Im praying dont have go in for induction, going be bored outta my mind, they dont have tv's! For the size of the hospital etc etc i would have expected it, 1 where i had amber had tv/phone/email all in 1 brilliant!

Women said, arent allow take any pics during labour, the birthing/crowing of the baby, as soon as baby is out.... shocking! The rooms are lovely, there massive to be fair, but bathroom is bit on the small size, where as at where i had amber it was a decent size room and bathroom was lovely size, so peaceful. I didnt get same feeling with this place. 

My birthday in 2 weeks yey


----------



## JayDee

How are you not allowed to take pics of the birth if you want to - how silly, did she give a reason? Glad you managed to get a tour round though, at least you know what to expect, they don't do tours at the hospital where I'm planning to have our baby :(

Hope you're feeling better after your cold/flu thing. DH is panicking now because someone at his work isn't there today cos he's got swine flu, but apparently he had it Thursday/Friday as well when he was there. I told him there is no point worrying about it now, he/I will either get it or not, but I'm calmer about these things than he is.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

She did mention something about people uploading the pics to facebook, with them in doing whatever hve to do, dont allow it. If that makes sense lol!

Do you not do a virtual tour online? 

I am alot better thanks, still not fully gone, nor is it fully gone from OH. Got docs appt tomorrow, so going bring it up just get checked .

Yeah your right, if going get it your going to get it, as i found out. I personally wouldnt be bothered if it was only me, more concerned about amber picking something up.


----------



## purpledahlia

My hospital doesnt do tours anymore either, you can see pictures and a lady talks you thru the hospital online but its not a virtual tour just shows you 2 rooms and the entrance, 

My UTI seems to be clearing up and i got cream for the dreaded 'itch' it caused!! So looking better now,

I used to manage to sleep pretty well, it was just falling asleep that was hard, but now i officially wake up 3 times a night at least, before i would sleep from about 3-10 thru and not wake much occaisonally once or so, now i wake ALL the time, i feel like im awake the whole night! but im not.. i just dont know when i sleep, hahhaa! 

I have 46 days to go! eeek! Will find out on friday if shes still breech and back to back, they might send me for a scan if shes not turned at 36 weeks eh?? im not sure how ti works, how do they properly tell?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> My hospital doesnt do tours anymore either, you can see pictures and a lady talks you thru the hospital online but its not a virtual tour just shows you 2 rooms and the entrance,
> 
> My UTI seems to be clearing up and i got cream for the dreaded 'itch' it caused!! So looking better now,
> 
> I used to manage to sleep pretty well, it was just falling asleep that was hard, but now i officially wake up 3 times a night at least, before i would sleep from about 3-10 thru and not wake much occaisonally once or so, now i wake ALL the time, i feel like im awake the whole night! but im not.. i just dont know when i sleep, hahhaa!
> 
> I have 46 days to go! eeek! Will find out on friday if shes still breech and back to back, they might send me for a scan if shes not turned at 36 weeks eh?? im not sure how ti works, how do they properly tell?

Clear your UTI is clearing up, i aint heard back from mine yet, but was only friday midday i handed it itn. 

I feel as though i dont sleep anymore, like am wakin up when babies going to be awake.. i bloody hope not. Bad enough with amber being a up every 2hr kid lol. 

Properly tell what?


----------



## purpledahlia

Like if shes still breech on friday which is 34 weeks... and then again at 36.. will theys end me for a scan to check properly? as its more reliable than a mw touching my bump? what happens if shes not turned at 36weeks?

I never heard from my mw again about my UTI i just got more symptoms and rang doc myself, do you have any more symptoms? Id still be sitting with it and no antibiotics if i hadnt rang, 

Yeh i hope i will sleep when baby sleeps not the other way around :S 

Acid reflux is now all thru the day and not jsut at night time! argh!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> Like if shes still breech on friday which is 34 weeks... and then again at 36.. will theys end me for a scan to check properly? as its more reliable than a mw touching my bump? what happens if shes not turned at 36weeks?
> 
> I never heard from my mw again about my UTI i just got more symptoms and rang doc myself, do you have any more symptoms? Id still be sitting with it and no antibiotics if i hadnt rang,
> 
> Yeh i hope i will sleep when baby sleeps not the other way around :S
> 
> Acid reflux is now all thru the day and not jsut at night time! argh!

depends on your hospital/mw whether they want a scan, but it makes more sense to have a scan to check. if still breech by 36wks, from what ive read other women say is, th option of a c-section is discussed, personally i think still bit early to even think about that, i wouldnt even consider c-section as an option until 39wks. 

heartburn is horrid, mine getting worse as baby grows.


----------



## purpledahlia

orite, ill ask her what they do from friday then, 

i still am just taking gaviscon and milk, milk actually does help, and ive just discovered rennies chewable tablets!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Another Star is born! Congrats to babybuffy!! :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/215282-babybuffy84-has-had-her-baby.html


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i saw that! congrats!! Cant believe we have 3 stars already! whos next??


----------



## miel

went to the doctor on friday and baby is head down :)...but his foot is in my rib ! no wonder it hurts there !!!
we did a bonus scan as the machine was there and no one was using it so i got to see him again...he was practicing is breathing !!! so cute !

i am going back in about 10 days for my 36 weeks scan to confirm the position of LO :)...
the end is near for us ladies ! hang in there !

congratulations Babybuffy84 !!!


----------



## babybuffy84

thanks girls :)
she is gorgeous even if i say so myself!!!! cant wait to have her with me now :) hopefully she should be out of scbu today :)!!!!


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations babybuffy84 - I've updated the first post to include Sophie's birth announcement.

Antenatal class was a bit of a let down to be honest, don't think I learnt that much that I didn't already know from reading my pregnancy book/threads on here but I guess at least DH knows as much as me now.

Breast feeding class tonight, hopefully that's a bit more useful.

Glad to hear everyone is starting to feel better, hopefully it'll stay that way :)


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Buffy!

Had my breastfeeding class yesterday morning. It was quite interesting actually but the MW was a bit dizzy, she kept forgetting all the names of things. I took my mum with me (I can't drive) and she was prompting the MW with things to keep her going! lol.

Have my Physio this afternoon for SPD, no idea what to expect!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations BabyBuffy! :flower: 

Can't believe we will be having our babies next month!! or sooner if they're impatient lol . I have luckily escaped without any UTI's or anything but I really feel for you both!!! At the MW this aft, hoping baby is the right way round but I dont think so!!! Not worried though. 

Just been painting skirting boards and door frames, sat down and felt quite damp (tmi) :haha: Think it's just excess discharge but will mention at MW this aft.


----------



## purpledahlia

ah its all hitting home now, babies are en route to us!! First person in my antenatal class had her baby- a girl. eeek! im now gettting more scared. 

Hopefully you get your little bundle home today babybuffy!! x x


----------



## FlowerFairy

My LO seems to be breech!! MW was not 100% sure as could hear the heartbeat low and high and by the feel she just didnt want to risk so we are getting a scan in 2 weeks to check! Will be nice to see LO again, but hoping (s)he turns the right way ASAP! :flower:


----------



## Mamie

Congrats BabyBuffy! :) Definitly makes it all the more real for us now that babies are starting to arrive! I finish work on Friday and I really can't wait... looking forward to some rest.

HOpe everyone is doing okay. Have a bit of a sniffle and sore throat, am hoping it won't come to much.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Huge congrats buffy!

This time next month, be my due date! Holy shit, lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my back pains are getting worse, argh!

iv been on my ball for awhile tonight, kinda regretting it, feel like am being weighed down now lol


----------



## nicolascott13

hi could you add me i am due on the 6th dec and i am on team pink :D


----------



## JayDee

Added our latest star - Pennysbored's little Vincent William - from her post looks like they might have got her dates a little bit wrong as he was over 6lb at birth. Best wishes on the latest addition to their family.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wow, another star has popped? 

Had mw today, thankfully nothing was showing in my waters from sample i put in last friday, nothing was showing up today Measuring 35cm, was 33cm @ 34wks biggest growth iv had in awhile, on my chart baby roughly measuring at 6lb 12oz ( im aware can be totally off ) 
My lil madam isnt in or on my pelvis lol just siting above it still head down though.. id be pretty happy if she doesnt go down till 38wks, less pain or less amount of time then :D lol


----------



## Pato

Had my ANC yesteday.....had protein in my urine WTH!!! and am measuring 31cm :shrug:..had to do a 1hr glucose test...will get results at next Thurs ANC appt.

Funny thig happened yesterday. After being weighed in I had to go to the bathroom to produce a urine sample so in I go, do my thing and flush....only to realise the cup is still on the toilet tank...empty...Oh crap..I had to wait 1/2hr for enough drips to wet the strip only to find out it had protein in it...


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: Pato that sounds so like me!!!!

Anyhow, been losing bits of my plug.. jukky.. ive got a feeling that bubs isnt gonna stick for much longer.. but he might just try and make me as uncomfortable as possible as he is stretched for room now :haha:


----------



## tassie

Hi..can you please add me to the list..due on Dec 23 with a boy.
Can't believe how soon it is now, seemed to go by so slowly at first and now....!!
Good luck lovely ladies and lovely to meet you all
xxx:flower:


----------



## babybuffy84

Just to let you know am home with sophie :) been home a few days just adjusting to lack of sleep !!! lol !!!


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats!! :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats hun.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats! 

Make most of the early days... before u know she will be 6months, then 1 year.
It really does flyyy by!


Arghhh my back is killing, i had real bad dose of BH's other night. Kept needing the loo, then couldnt get back to sleep just started, lasted over an hour, they were coming rather closely, it was weird weird feeling, it all started mild in my back then could feel it come around under my bump (more like real labour contraction tbf) then pain just proper strong i was just having to rock side to side in bed lol! Then OH woke up went to loo and told him... soon after i mention it they stopped, haha. charming eh.


----------



## ninab

Hi. Can you update me please. Alice Elizabeth was born on 30th October 2009 at 10 am.....6 weeks early!!


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats nina!!!


----------



## Lunaty

OMG congratssss :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

ninab said:


> Hi. Can you update me please. Alice Elizabeth was born on 30th October 2009 at 10 am.....6 weeks early!!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Welshcob

ninab said:


> Hi. Can you update me please. Alice Elizabeth was born on 30th October 2009 at 10 am.....6 weeks early!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Welshcob

Can you mark me down as team pink please! Due 10/11th Dec by LMP


----------



## JayDee

Updates done - congratulations to babybuffy and ninab, our latest starry mummies :) :pink:

Been for 34 week check up this morning, baby is head down but not engaged, which I think is about where he should be :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Sounds good Jaydee!

Am having a midwife appointment tomorrow, and then ill start seeing here weekly! :wacko:

Still having weird painful niggles.. but am aware it is just false BH's as they keep disappearing after a while.. lost some tiny bits of plug but nothing too exciting, i guess thats a good thing (man that looked grosly similar to snot!!!) .. :)

Baby shower has been postponed to the 15th of Nov.. lets hope ill make it that far or if i have to cancel again! :rofl:


----------



## miel

i am going to the doc on thursday ..i think we will check the baby position :)...i think he is head down as i have being feeling some electricity down there ....i know weird but it's exactly what it feel like :)...i noticed i get more and more BH during the day and more frequent at night ..my bump get so hard ...i find it "almost " painful...i guest it's a way of preparing for the real deal!

I am happy as for the past week end we have being cleaning up the house , garage , office etc...everything we dont need we gave away as donation and other things we just trash but the house looks but organize and clean !!! i just dont want to have to worry about stuff like that when baby is here :)...

oh this week end i did my belly and boobs plaster cast !! i really like it ..i just need to put some blue ribbon so i can hang it in the nursery !

Everyone hang in there we are almost at the end of the road!!! :)


----------



## EmmanBump

arghhhh been getting really horrible BH for the past two days, i think ive been over doing it tho so gonan try and relax. 
Having really bad problems sleeping as well, so im really emotional lately cos im so bloody tired!! arghhhh lol 
on the other hand, i can feel her move a lot lately! 
Oh and i officially have a rubbish midwfe, i last saw her at 31 weeks, she cancelled my 34 week appointment and cant make another until im 36 weeks! Arghhhh


----------



## purpledahlia

meil how do u do the cast?? i want to do one!


----------



## miel

purpledahlia said:


> meil how do u do the cast?? i want to do one!

i paid $20 at baby r us for it ..basically they are strip of fabric cover with plaster that you applies (my husband did it for me ) over you tummy (i did from my bottom tummy up to my chest boobs included ...noticed i had one boob bigger then the other :) )...mine is white plaster and i will sign it at the bottom with my husband and included how many weeks i was at the time and i will attach it with a bleu ribbon...some people like to paint it ...

i will post some pictures of the cast in my journals soon i will link it here for you when i am doen :)...


----------



## miel

here you can see it on my journal...Genki posted the pics for me :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/120010-everything-begin-baby-miel-146.html


----------



## Lunaty

thats awesome :)

im also trying to clean the house up but it seems nearly impossible!!!
as soon as ive done one decent thing another is horribly filthy again and before i know it im doing the first thing again!!!


----------



## chuck

Lunaty said:


> thats awesome :)
> 
> im also trying to clean the house up but it seems nearly impossible!!!
> as soon as ive done one decent thing another is horribly filthy again and before i know it im doing the first thing again!!!

Cleaning takes me forever now...I never realises just much move leaning over cleaning involved whether it be trying to change bedding, putting laundry in the washing machine or getting the bloody hoover out!!

Hoovering is the worst, I look like my OH when he gets back from a 20 mile run by the end of hoovering the house!


----------



## Lunaty

chuck said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> thats awesome :)
> 
> im also trying to clean the house up but it seems nearly impossible!!!
> as soon as ive done one decent thing another is horribly filthy again and before i know it im doing the first thing again!!!
> 
> Cleaning takes me forever now...I never realises just much move leaning over cleaning involved whether it be trying to change bedding, putting laundry in the washing machine or getting the bloody hoover out!!
> 
> Hoovering is the worst, I look like my OH when he gets back from a 20 mile run by the end of hoovering the house!Click to expand...

JUp hoovering takes me about a day :rofl: only one room at a time then i need a break as my back just doesn't seem to agree (never mind changing the bed or carrying bog loads of washing to the laundry :haha:, luckily my DH helps me out quite a bit!


----------



## chuck

It doesnt help me that the majority or carpet in our rented house is awful and in most rooms it isnt stuck down so the hoover lifts it off the floor...grrr frustrating!


----------



## Lunaty

chuck said:


> It doesnt help me that the majority or carpet in our rented house is awful and in most rooms it isnt stuck down so the hoover lifts it off the floor...grrr frustrating!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You know what! The house we are currently renting is mostly carpet too and with 2 fluffy dogs.. :dohh: (not to mention the piece of carpet one of them scratched of the floor during fireworks!!!)

To make matters more interesting, we have a rental inspection coming up tomorrow.. before 1pm.. so i need to vacuum my ass off :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

The trick here, girls, is to get your OH to do the most of the housework! Afterall you are technically doing more work than him in growing your baby :winkwink:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv got problem with sleeping, its not that i cant get comfy im just not tired come 1/2am argh.

Im ill again.... totally pee'd off about it. LO seems to be lying in right position more often now a days to, no back to my side. 

I had dream i had her last night :|


----------



## Sienna47

Hiya, can you add me please, I am due 31st December and on Team Pink! :) xxx


----------



## miel

i just booked a carpet cleaning compagny for saturday Nov 21 (my mum arrive on the 24th) they will also clean our shower tiles+grouts cleaning ...
We usually rent our own machine to shampoo the carpet but right now no way i am doing it !!!

lucky the rest of house is hard wood floor ..only my bedroom + daniel office and the tv room downstair is carpet :)...the 3 rooms will be clean by them for about $150 ..not bad:)


----------



## EmmanBump

Yayyyyyyyyyy i have a flat =) can move in on my bloody due date LOL
No more living with the MIL!!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Weve had carpet cleaner, bloody annoying thing it was. Didnt make much of a differance either.

Brilliant news emma.

Im soo sick of coming over all sickly every so often its bloody annoyingl


----------



## amerikiwi

Angelmarie said:


> The trick here, girls, is to get your OH to do the most of the housework! Afterall you are technically doing more work than him in growing your baby :winkwink:

I agree! In our antenatal class, we were told that pregnant women should not hoover or mop floors, load dishwasher, scrub toilets, or change bedsheets as they all require too much bending! One woman's partner was missing when these instructions were given so when he returned she asked the teacher to repeat the cleaning order!


----------



## Lunaty

LOL ont he antenatal classes, we got told that scrubbing the floor on all fours is good for baby's position... :dohh:

i need a new vacuum cleaner.. this thing is driving me nuts!!! 
I cant get any of the hairs out , it takes about 3 x vacuuming the same room to get it to look a bit decent !!!! And the only place in this 4 bedroom / 2 lounge house that doenst have carpet it the damn kitchen and bathroom *sob 

I would have had the place done in wooden floors eons ago if it was ours haha
toddles off to look for a place to buy now...


----------



## FlowerFairy

I have an obstetric presentation scan tomorrow to see if bubs is breech or not. MW couldn't be sure and as I was a face presentation breech baby with congenital hip dysplacia they can't risk missing it. it will be nice to see baby again tho! :flower:

My cousin sadly had a MMC today after 2 early scans showed a HB. So sad, when I told my son the baby had gone he just said "it's ok, we can let her share our baby" I could have cried, Kids are so lovely :cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ohh i had a bad night last night, think sometime after 6 just came over all funny, had call ian to come back, only doing overtime so werent much of a problem. 

It was 1 hell of a feeling, lil 1 never been so active, im thinking possible trying to get in my pelvis off the pain, then BH's then leg cramps, then pains in my legs, then swallowen feet, i had everything lol. Started feel better by time i went to bed that was 10. Today been on/off day again, went loo around hour ago got lumps and bumps of what i believe is my plug. Never had any lumps of it when pregnant with amber, there was a fair amount.

Also, took few bump pics, my lord my bumps gone even lower.


----------



## Lunaty

funny you should mention it.. ive been getting leg cramps and been losing bits of plug too the last two days!!!

lets hope Little one decides to stick a little longer.. (at least until the weekends over haha) but hey they are almost full term now :D


----------



## miel

Going to the OBGYN tomorrow...i think we are going to do a presentation scan :)..looking forward to see the baby ...i will love to know how big is about as well :).

i havent notice any part of my mucus plug on my end ..maybe it's to early for that ?


----------



## Wendyk07

Puppycat is in hospital.

BP is high and she has a bad headache. They have taken urine and blood tests and are monitoring her and the baby but have told her nothing so far.

Poor love this is all she needed.

Will keep you posted.

:hug:


----------



## Lunaty

not good, hope she is alright!!!!

apparently your plug doesn't even have to come out until your in full labor, or you could even loose it without noticing.. :)


----------



## JayDee

Thanks for updating us Wendy - pass on our thoughts to Puppycat, hope she's ok and home soon.


----------



## Wendyk07

Update from Puppycat. BP is now normal and there is no protein in her urine. She has been waiting all day on them telling her whether she can go home or not and is extremely fed up.

Fingers crossed that she gets home.

:hug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

miel said:


> Going to the OBGYN tomorrow...i think we are going to do a presentation scan :)..looking forward to see the baby ...i will love to know how big is about as well :).
> *
> i havent notice any part of my mucus plug on my end ..maybe it's to early for that *?

Noo, i think can lose it end of 20 weeks. 
All because it regrows back, cant use it as a define sign of labour approching, just 1 of them things really lol.

I started lose mine around time amber engaged 34wks, god knows how many times i lost some lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glad to hear shes okay!

Well baby can come anytime from tomorrow... :D full term cant believe it tbh. 

I thought i was losing my waters in lil trickles all time last night... i think i can safetly say after alot of monitoring im not lol. 

Ive continued to lost plug again today, but no real pains or anything. I am rather shocked, this stage with amber all i was in "pain" lol.


----------



## Lunaty

Mine will have to hold on till sunday eve.. then after the baby shower it's free game for him LOL

God im tired, i woke up about 4/5 times last night.. i am sooooo thirsty and kept having to go to the loo haha

Im still thirsty really.. 

Managed to waddle down and back up to a friend yesterday and had a nap then did some grocery's... i can honestly say that my body did not agree with it all and spend the rest of the day/night in agony!!! Even my beloved bath didnt help that much..

Only 3 weeks to go...!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for updating everyone Wendy :hug:

I am home now, have just finished a 24hr urine sample which has to go back this afternoon. BP back to a normal range thankfully.

Hospital was awful! They don't tell you anything. My midwife said 'the squeaky door gets the oil' so my advice to you girls is ASK QUESTIONS!! They seriously forget you!

Hope all ok with you ladies xx


----------



## miel

went to the doc yesterday...and everything looks good...she said is head is resting on my cervix ..so she doesn't think he will move now...we did a scan and he flashes his "balls " at us:)...it's for sure a little boy...wow i did not know they could look so big!!
i had my swine flu shot as well yesterday ...

i feel so tired today ...well the end of the weeks are always the hardest ...when the week end is almost here and you know it ..it;s hard to get motivated to do any kind of work !!!:)


----------



## katie_bump

Helloo,
Hows everyone doing this week? Just abit of a pointless post from me,
im in my last ticker box :happydance:
time feels like its on a go slow at the min
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glad ya okay puppycat. 

Im still got bad cough and runny nose.

My birthday tomorrow 

:D


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Girls,

Am so tired. Had about 3 hours sleep. Was up till about 3am. I just couldnt nod off and then between heartburn, spd, backache, baby and not to mention the constant need to pee 3 hours was all i manage. 

Made a start on my hospital bag though. Heading out to buy a few things for it today so that i can have it ready. Babys stuff is almost packed as well. Got a few more things to wash first and that will be good to go as well. 

Have a good day.

:hug:


----------



## katie_bump

MummyToAmberx said:


> Glad ya okay puppycat.
> 
> Im still got bad cough and runny nose.
> 
> My birthday tomorrow
> 
> :D

Happy birthday for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## nicolascott13

am due on the 6th dec but saw dr last week and because of baby being a good big size then he said for me to go to his clinic tuesday 24th 9 days time and take my bag with me so looks like i might be a novemeber mommie :D


----------



## chuck

Gawd the hubby is on the way home with our new kitten...we must be bloody mad! Getting a kitten now!

His excuse was that I needed something to cheer me up...he knows how uncomfortable I've been for the past couple weeks and how much work is getting to me so i needed spoiling!


----------



## Lunaty

kittens are so cute :D

post a pic when she arrives :happydance:

Well here all alright, had my baby shower yesterday, sat in the middle of opening all the pressies and starting to feel very very wet :blush:..
Managed to excuse myself and went to the loo only to find a motherload of jucky jelly stuff.. more plug!!!! Ewww... haha good thing i am wearing liners at all times atm...

I am having some rubbish nights sleep aswell.. i keep waking up about every hour a to do a pee especially when i turn around in bed because my bladder is getting squashed!!!!I think the most sleep im having at a time is 2,5 hours 3 max.. (when im lucky..) That and baby is gettng quite heavy now where lying down and squashing him when i lie down is thanked with a major jab n my tummy that isnt very pleasant lol ;)


----------



## amerikiwi

Lunaty, glad to hear your baby shower went well and that it was plug instead of waters making an appearance during the prezzie opening!

Chuck, post kitten pictures when you can!

Nicola, sounds like you may get to meet bubs early. How exciting!!

Happy birthday MummytoAmber :cake:

I had a surprise baby shower yesterday!! My DH and MIL organized it all and successfully managed to keep it a surprise. :thumbup:

Since we've already had a handful of stars born, when should we start a thread betting on who's going to be next?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty - ive beeeen the same.

Iv got few strong BH's with alot of lower backache, very strong movement. Then tonight bit of blood when i wiped... see what happens next :)


----------



## charliejo

How exciting ladies-keep us updated! Whoo Hooo nearly there..... x x x x


----------



## JayDee

Happy birthday mummytoamber!

I don't seem to be able to sleep for longer than a couple of hours without waking up with a dead leg - I am trying to sleep with a pillow between my knees but it keeps moving as I wriggle I think.

Baby also seems to want to escape through my skin like in the film Alien or something, I suppose at least I don't have any worries about him not moving enough, little monkey hardly stays still!


----------



## kimgar

:wacko: im not on list 

im due dec 25th :thumbup:

x


----------



## JayDee

kimgar said:


> :wacko: im not on list
> 
> im due dec 25th :thumbup:
> 
> x

You are now :happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I feel under pressure to give birth! OH'sd grandad is very ill and has been told he wont see Christmas, and may have just a few weeks left. Obviously we are all very very sad but all of his family and my OH keep saying. "it will mae his day if he gets to meet the baby" and " have you tried Pineapple/sex/walking to help bring on labour" 

i have tried to explain that baby will come when it's ready, and I can't actually do anything about it, but then I think they all think I am being mean! You can't win. 

:wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

Happy birthday mumtoamber.:cake:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just back from MW appt. All is well. Baby is still head down but not engaged. Braxton Hicks are a lot more painful now. They really take you by surprise. back again next week for more bloods (hate that part).

Hope you are all well.

:hug:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hi :flower:

I forgot to get added to the list ....could you add me please :)

10th December 
Team Yellow 


Also random question....has anyone NOT had any braxton hicks??? Am i lucky with this? Will it make labour more painful as my body isnt "as prepared" for contractions etc? Or am i asking a really dump question :blush: 
xx


----------



## katie_bump

sweetlullaby said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> I forgot to get added to the list ....could you add me please :)
> 
> 10th December
> Team Yellow
> 
> 
> Also random question....has anyone NOT had any braxton hicks??? Am i lucky with this? Will it make labour more painful as my body isnt "as prepared" for contractions etc? Or am i asking a really dump question :blush:
> xx

I havnt had any so far, that iv noticed.. :shrug:


----------



## sun

I had my baby boy!!!
Previously Team Yellow - Now Team BLUE!!! :happydance:

Innes Cameron :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
Due Date: December 10, 2009
Arrival Date: November 14, 2009 (4 weeks early)
Weighing in at 6lbs11oz!!!

:D


----------



## amerikiwi

Congratulations Sun!!! :happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

congratulations Sun!! :flower:


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Sun - I'll update the first post.

I haven't had any BH that I've noticed, but apparently everyone has them but not everyone feels them, so I guess some people are just lucky that way.


----------



## katie_bump

sun said:


> I had my baby boy!!!
> Previously Team Yellow - Now Team BLUE!!! :happydance:
> 
> Innes Cameron :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> Due Date: December 10, 2009
> Arrival Date: November 14, 2009 (4 weeks early)
> Weighing in at 6lbs11oz!!!
> 
> :D

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS SUN:happydance:

:hug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sweetlullaby said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> I forgot to get added to the list ....could you add me please :)
> 
> 10th December
> Team Yellow
> 
> 
> Also random question....has anyone NOT had any braxton hicks??? Am i lucky with this? Will it make labour more painful as my body isnt "as prepared" for contractions etc? Or am i asking a really dump question :blush:
> xx

If i compare to my first pregnancy i can say i havent really had any lol
With amber i got them every day, still went overdue lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sun said:


> I had my baby boy!!!
> Previously Team Yellow - Now Team BLUE!!! :happydance:
> 
> Innes Cameron :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> Due Date: December 10, 2009
> Arrival Date: November 14, 2009 (4 weeks early)
> Weighing in at 6lbs11oz!!!
> 
> :D

awww huge congrats
brill weight


----------



## MummyToAmberx

how is everyone? 
its getting so close to dec now!:happydance:

no loss of plug yesterday but loads today, been having it nearly every day for week now, strange how much you make of it. 

had 6 BH's last night rather intense + so much pressure in my bum so thinking maybe she was trying move down abit more.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Last 2 days I have had loads of BH. Some quite painful and a lot of niggly back ache and period pain. MW said could be early onset labour.... but could go on for weeks!! :haha: Spoilsport!!

I am all ready now, so just relaxing.

hope everyone is well!! :flower:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Congrats on your little boy Sun :wohoo:

Ekkkkk though....my due date is the 10th December.....and its just hit me....i could go anytime between now and xmas eve :shock: 

Really?!!i didnt know that about braxton hicks lol guess im lucky then having not felt any so far!

Im dont feel ready yet eekkk....keep bugging my brother to get the car hoovered and cleaned so i can put the car seat in :haha: i like being prepared but he's been "meaning to do it" for about 2 weeks now!!!And I havnt fully done LO's bag for hospital! I need to get my bum in gear lol


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Congratulations Sun!!! 

I've had a few braxton hicks contractions! At first i was really worried as i didn't know what they were. They were quite uncomfortable and really stopped me in my tracks!! I called the midwife (at 4pm on a sunday!!!) as i was getting myself worked up into a state that it was labour at 30weeks (they were regular and painful! ) Only to be told if the whole bump was going rock hard it's likely to be braxton hicks contractions! - ooopps

I still get them but there not as uncomfortable and you get use to them really. It's only if i'm walking or bending down at the time they happen that i get a bit of a shock!!

34weeks and my midwife check up tomorrow. will update you all on how i get on.

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv been having pains since about 7, like every 10mins :)


----------



## Angelmarie

MummyToAmberx said:


> Iv been having pains since about 7, like every 10mins :)

Ooooh exciting! Any news then? :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

i keep forgetting about this thread :blush: lol. congrats to Sun :dance: is Sun the first to have hers? sorry im a bit behind.
Mummy to amber ur bump is getting huge now lol and not long until your due date either :shock:
Im finding it hard to believe Im almost at the end of my jounrey too and still so much to do :dohh: I really must get off my backside and do something constructive :rofl: hopoe otherwise that we are all well and I will try and keep an eye on this thread at least once a day from now on lol :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi ladies, well i finished work today so im all ready for LO now, although i hope he hangs on a few more weeks before making his appearence.


----------



## chuck

Here is Sir Didymus (Didy for short otherwise know as Pixytene Sunny Sky! LOL)

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs119.snc3/16649_185704942550_689167550_3420721_919963_n.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs099.snc3/16649_185704967550_689167550_3420724_8215722_n.jpg

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs119.snc3/16649_185705007550_689167550_3420729_3284017_n.jpg


----------



## Lunaty

Ahhh that is just to cute for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!]
Ive been begging my Dh for a Sphinx and he just keeps saying they are the ugliest creatures in the world and he doesnt want to scare the baby..

He just doenst understand that they are so ugly it makes them uber cute again!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I wonder where Mummy to Amber is? With her saying she had pains! Has anyone heard from her?:flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

Hi ladies, not been here in a while, hope everyones good. Congrats sun!! 

I think i have another UTI and thrush, The pain where my appendix is still there, but im just in from GP's, got an emergency appt this morning im being sent to Triage to be checked for Obestric Cholestasis. Im too tired to sleep (yes, itching is making me not sleep! its that bad) So when my mums home we're off. 

Im quite worried because apparently they deliver babies at 37 weeks to avoid the risks which can increase substantially after 37 weeks, am 36 weeks tomorrow. My Ava might be here in a week!


----------



## charliejo

purpledahlia, I really hope everything is alright for you. DOnt worry about delivering at 37 weeks my beautiful niece (who is now a healthy 5 year old) was induced at 37 weeks. All the best- take care and let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Im not too worried about her being early because tbh i think ill end up going litterally mad if i have to continue like this for 3 4 or even 5 more weeks, Im scratching so much im making myself bleed and waking up in the night scratching in my sleep. So hopefully the hospital will get to the bottom of it. Something isnt right, x


----------



## Wendyk07

:dance::dance: Puppycats waters have gone :dance::dance:

Got a text this morning. Waters have gone and are still going. No pain yet but hospital is aware. 

Its sooo exciting.


GOOD LUCK PUPPYCAT

:hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: good luck puppycat


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ohhhh best of luck puppycat! 

Shes due 1st dec right?

Btw, am still here. I just got proper carried away on my new wii games i didnt come back on. Pains eased/stopped by 10pm, so me and OH decided have bit of fun (lol) did completely poop all. Iv had odd ones since then but nothing good. Im still losing plug like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> Hi ladies, not been here in a while, hope everyones good. Congrats sun!!
> 
> I think i have another UTI and thrush, The pain where my appendix is still there, but im just in from GP's, got an emergency appt this morning im being sent to Triage to be checked for Obestric Cholestasis. Im too tired to sleep (yes, itching is making me not sleep! its that bad) So when my mums home we're off.
> 
> Im quite worried because apparently they deliver babies at 37 weeks to avoid the risks which can increase substantially after 37 weeks, am 36 weeks tomorrow. My Ava might be here in a week!

Deliver babies because of the UTI or the itching?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparklebaby said:


> i keep forgetting about this thread :blush: lol. congrats to Sun :dance: is Sun the first to have hers? sorry im a bit behind.
> Mummy to amber ur bump is getting huge now lol and not long until your due date either :shock:
> Im finding it hard to believe Im almost at the end of my jounrey too and still so much to do :dohh: I really must get off my backside and do something constructive :rofl: hopoe otherwise that we are all well and I will try and keep an eye on this thread at least once a day from now on lol :blush:

IF your going off my display pic was like 3/4 wks ago lol! 

Nope, 15 days. Cant believe it. 

New year will come around quickly to though!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: 3-4 weeks ago OMFG lol. glad to hear ur ok though and .... losing ur plug too hehehe. whoop whoop.
i am starting to get odd sensations down below in my foofoo. almost like its sucking in and out air :rofl: thats the only way I can describe it. lol bit like a light fanny fart....sorry for tmi lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparklebaby said:


> :shock: 3-4 weeks ago OMFG lol. glad to hear ur ok though and .... losing ur plug too hehehe. whoop whoop.
> i am starting to get odd sensations down below in my foofoo. almost like its sucking in and out air :rofl: thats the only way I can describe it. lol bit like a light fanny fart....sorry for tmi lol

I just had a look, its got 34wks on that pic. Iv updated it now as got my computer back, that ones 36+6. 

Hahaha fanny fart. 

Do get some bloody weird feelings down there. I feel like shes scratching away at inside of my pelvis now, its horrible.


----------



## Sparklebaby

you have a beautiful bump hun. one to be proud of id say. xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I feel so odd and weird, kinda dizzy to. 
Night OH says he wont be in till late.


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls! 

I may need an opinion...
Dh and i had a bit of a session last night which was absolutely very nice and not painful at all! 

Now ive been losing lots of jelly stuff the last week and a half and last night after :sex: i noticed to my surprise i was bleeding quite a bit.. normal reddish slimy blood, obviously some jelly stuff too that was already in the toilet (looked more brown though) but i never expected it as i had no pain whilst doing the deed so to speak!

I know that sex can cause irritation etc. And i am kinda shrugging it off (after a night full of painful contractions that have eased off this morning after 2 paracetamols again!)
Thing is.. im Rhesus- and have not had any shots as midwife was convinced i wouldnt need them unless i was bleeding.. my waters are still intact i think so the chance of baby's and mine blood mixing would be really small if im correct?! Or should i just call the midwife to be sure?!


----------



## amerikiwi

Good luck puppycat!! :happydance:

Purple, hope the hospital can figure out the itching soon. Read your other post and def. sounds like OC.


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee,

Just had a look at the first page and noticed MrsChamberlin was due in December but she's already had her little boy! Another Star arrived early!! :thumbup: Congrats MrsChamberlin :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/224824-miss-you-guys.html


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I may need an opinion...
> Dh and i had a bit of a session last night which was absolutely very nice and not painful at all!
> 
> Now ive been losing lots of jelly stuff the last week and a half and last night after :sex: i noticed to my surprise i was bleeding quite a bit.. normal reddish slimy blood, obviously some jelly stuff too that was already in the toilet (looked more brown though) but i never expected it as i had no pain whilst doing the deed so to speak!
> 
> I know that sex can cause irritation etc. And i am kinda shrugging it off (after a night full of painful contractions that have eased off this morning after 2 paracetamols again!)
> Thing is.. im Rhesus- and have not had any shots as midwife was convinced i wouldnt need them unless i was bleeding.. my waters are still intact i think so the chance of baby's and mine blood mixing would be really small if im correct?! Or should i just call the midwife to be sure?!

Id give mw a call considering your rhesus. 

if had a bleed you should inform her, if get blood in plug/show it wouldnt really be alot.


----------



## JayDee

amerikiwi said:


> Jaydee,
> 
> Just had a look at the first page and noticed MrsChamberlin was due in December but she's already had her little boy! Another Star arrived early!! :thumbup: Congrats MrsChamberlin :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/224824-miss-you-guys.html

Thanks hon, I'd missed that one.

Good luck puppycat, sounds like she might be the next one to need an update :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

Lunaty said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I may need an opinion...
> Dh and i had a bit of a session last night which was absolutely very nice and not painful at all!
> 
> Now ive been losing lots of jelly stuff the last week and a half and last night after :sex: i noticed to my surprise i was bleeding quite a bit.. normal reddish slimy blood, obviously some jelly stuff too that was already in the toilet (looked more brown though) but i never expected it as i had no pain whilst doing the deed so to speak!
> 
> I know that sex can cause irritation etc. And i am kinda shrugging it off (after a night full of painful contractions that have eased off this morning after 2 paracetamols again!)
> Thing is.. im Rhesus- and have not had any shots as midwife was convinced i wouldnt need them unless i was bleeding.. my waters are still intact i think so the chance of baby's and mine blood mixing would be really small if im correct?! Or should i just call the midwife to be sure?!

I'd def. give your midwife a call to be safe with the RH shot. Sounds like you may have had your bloody show!


----------



## Wendyk07

Puppycat update.

Its has been confirmed that her waters have gone and if she doesnt go into labour tonight she will be induced tomorrow.

Another December star on its way. :wohoo:


----------



## Lunaty

thanks girls, ill give her a call tonight ..
Baby is wiggeling about plenty though my tummy feels very tens... has been since last night..

I think im off for another nap, i got a bit paranoid last night and actually put some towels on the bed haha.. o well i guess it cant hurt.. :)


----------



## Lunaty

Update:

Got a call from the midwife! (whilst i was taking my nap)
Apparently my blood results show high liver values and signs of pre eclampsia although there is no protein in my urine..

She asked me to come around to measure blood pressure again (was the same as last time) which was still high but hadnt gone up further the last 2 days thank god (otherwise i would have been advised to see a specialist n the hospital!)...

I need to do more bloods tomorrow, got iron supplements and asked to come in again on Monday for blood pressure and protein check again.

As for the blood... she said it is most likely my show and not to worrie about it, the chances of me going in to labor this weekend can be quite high considering that (according to the midwife!) which is probably good too cause if my blood results are the same and BP still high or higher they may send me in to hospital anyway :wacko:

FX i can hold out and wont have to go in :)


----------



## amerikiwi

How exciting!! Sounds like we have more Stars too eager to wait until December.

I bet over the next couple of days it's going to be Puppycat followed by Purple and then Lunaty.

Can't wait to hear the updates!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Scary thought, id always really wanted to be a Dec baby.. but hey ho.. whatever happens i guess.. as long as he is healthy :D


----------



## JayDee

Can't believe so much is happening already, although I suppose December is only 10 days away, it just seems so soon because I've still got a month to go (30 days as of today :happydance:)

Good luck to everyone whose stars are wanting to come out and shine :baby:


----------



## JayDee

OMG, just realised I'm on the last box of my ticker!!!!! :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am ready now for Lo to come!! I can't bear the thought that if I go over I have all the way till 21st Dec :dohh: 

Mind you,I have a sneaky feeling I wont go that long :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

If my dec star turned out to be a nov sparkler i would actually be gratefull to god or someone up there! Im measuring 39 weeks now so im just so fed up, im massive and its making me so grumpy, if i go to 40 weeks what the hell kinda size am i gonna be? annd what kinda size is this baby gonna be?!! SCARED. I have kinda come to terms with ripping and tearing or having a cut but i absoloutely dont want forceps or ventouse or anything : /..... 

Back in later, scan at 1.45, then to day assesment to review it / babys size and fluid levels, and then back to triage to get results from yestreday and apparently another script/trace. Think i felt a tightening this morning lying in bed.. was weird, i dont get BH's.. so ive nothing to compare it too.. i would of said it was a BH but since yesterday they were basically like.. you might go very soon.. it might be a real contraaction. 

This weekend i have to have to have to

pack a bag
write some kind of rough birth plan and ill admit i havent given it one thought.!


----------



## baby02/12/09

still here, 38+3 today and still no signs of anything happening.
had 2 sweeps now, one last sunday and one on wednesday but still nothing.
midwife said on wednesday that my cervix hadn't changed from the last sweep and all that's happened is baby's head has moved down onto cervix now and is lodged tight in place so hopefully he wont pop back up that's all.
Bit dissapointed that nothing else is progressing to be honest cos I really wanted to have this one a bit early as struggling looking after my 4 and 6 yr olds whilst trying to get about now.
Midwife is coming out again on thursday next week to have another look and do another sweep for me and we'll see if anything has happened between now and then. Not getting my hopes up though cos to be honest apart from being tired during the day and walking getting really uncomfortable I've felt a lot better than I did a few weeks ago and had a couple of really good nights sleep.


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: :wohoo: A DECEMBER STAR IS BORN :wohoo: :wohoo:

Puppycat gave birth to a wee baby girl at 3am this morning weighing in at 7lbs 8oz.

Welcome to the world Laura Elizabeth.

Many Congratulations to Puppycat and her hubby.


:hug:


----------



## purpledahlia

yey!! replied on your thread but congrats to her again! How many of us is there now? 4? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Huge congrats puppycat!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> If my dec star turned out to be a nov sparkler i would actually be gratefull to god or someone up there! Im measuring 39 weeks now so im just so fed up, im massive and its making me so grumpy, if i go to 40 weeks what the hell kinda size am i gonna be? annd what kinda size is this baby gonna be?!! SCARED. I have kinda come to terms with ripping and tearing or having a cut but i absoloutely dont want forceps or ventouse or anything : /.....
> 
> Back in later, scan at 1.45, then to day assesment to review it / babys size and fluid levels, and then back to triage to get results from yestreday and apparently another script/trace. Think i felt a tightening this morning lying in bed.. was weird, i dont get BH's.. so ive nothing to compare it too.. i would of said it was a BH but since yesterday they were basically like.. you might go very soon.. it might be a real contraaction.
> 
> This weekend i have to have to have to
> 
> pack a bag
> write some kind of rough birth plan and ill admit i havent given it one thought.!


You dont look size of 39wks!

Probably BH's :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had mw appt this morning was offered the swine flu jab but said no. 

LO is 4/5 i was honestly expecting 3/5 or 2/5 for the change in bump/feeling and everything but nope, so still got more pain to come yet... yipeeee.. :growlmad:

Still getting odd BH's,OH said i wouldnt last till monday, that was last week. See if he turns out to be right or not.


----------



## EmmanBump

Ohhh i think i feel silly now lol
I thought that 4/5 engaged was more than 2/5 so is it like 0/5 engaged is when shes practically coming out ? lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

EmmanBump said:


> Ohhh i think i feel silly now lol
> I thought that 4/5 engaged was more than 2/5 so is it like 0/5 engaged is when shes practically coming out ? lol

5/5 free according to my notes.
0/5 is fully/deeply all head in.


----------



## EmmanBump

I understandddd now! 
Ohhhh no wonder ive been hurting! lol


----------



## josie-jo

Congratulations to Puppycat x


----------



## JayDee

For anyone wanting to track the arrival of the stars, I've been updating the first post every time another one comes along.

There are actually quite a few already - at least 6 I think, haven't counted.

Obviously, if I miss any that get posted elsewhere and not on this thread feel free to prompt me, I don't mind.

Did some xmas shopping today, I'm trying to get things done before Dec just in case! Got a bit more to do but there is always the internet....


----------



## Zeri

Hi,
Just rejoining this thread. I haven't been here in a while! I'm due December 6th. 

Is Puppycat the first of the December stars to have her baby?

Jeweleen


----------



## Lunaty

Morning girls, well ive been having contractions most of the night and even my magic paracetamol could not kill them, they are slowly getting more painful and i havent timed them yet as that will probably jinx me!

I did manage to get some sleep in but very interrupted and now im sitting up in bed on a weekend at 6.30AM as lying down is not nice anymore LOL

Im trying to be realistic and think it can still take quite a while but i think i may need to get some breakfast in me before i cant anymore or have lost my appetite ;) Dh is still trying to get some shut eye next to me and i think im annoying him with the typing :rofl: Ohh i think i just got evicted from my bedroom haha

Hopefully we will be having our little boy within the next 24 hours!


----------



## FlowerFairy

ooooh Good Luck Lunaty!! :flower: x


----------



## purpledahlia

oooh, not long to go for you!! x


----------



## EmmanBump

Good Luck Lunaty!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

blimey its all go in here lol. good luck Lunarty and congrats to Puppycat. xxxx
I didnt know Mrs C had had her baby. :happydance: thats so cute hehehehe.
I been looking at the what to pack in the bag thread today :shock: best get my arse in gear lol :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

haha me too! I am doing it this weekend.. They gave me in trouble in triage haha said i should go straight home and pack! LOL


----------



## amerikiwi

Congrats Puppycat! :happydance::happydance:

Good luck Lunaty and Purple!!! 

All this action in the December thread has also prompted me to get into gear and start packing a bag...that sticky thread of what to pack will take me a day to get through though.


----------



## purpledahlia

I did it once i sat and read it all thru, was quite helpfull so if you have the time... prob best to do it, x


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooo good luck to purple too :yipee: definately collaring hubby to get that case down and I must must must start washing beanys stuff :dohh:

lol ameriki.....i got to page 16???? then went to last page and worked back to 40. that gave me enough :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

btw in case I havent said happy 36 weeks to purple :hugs:
Im just updating MrsQ on who has had what and when cause she cant get online atm lol.


----------



## purpledahlia

oh hey say hello to her! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol i will do hun. she said she is waiting for her sis to come round with something and she might try and get online??? but if thats here i dunno. but yeah I will xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> Morning girls, well ive been having contractions most of the night and even my magic paracetamol could not kill them, they are slowly getting more painful and i havent timed them yet as that will probably jinx me!
> 
> I did manage to get some sleep in but very interrupted and now im sitting up in bed on a weekend at 6.30AM as lying down is not nice anymore LOL
> 
> Im trying to be realistic and think it can still take quite a while but i think i may need to get some breakfast in me before i cant anymore or have lost my appetite ;) Dh is still trying to get some shut eye next to me and i think im annoying him with the typing :rofl: Ohh i think i just got evicted from my bedroom haha
> 
> Hopefully we will be having our little boy within the next 24 hours!

Hope this is it for you and not a false alarm, i know how they feel all to well!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im proper hating the fact LO head on my bladder so much atm, back to constantly needing to pee.


----------



## Lunaty

It's a bloody pain in the ass!!!

They are still there but not timable yet.. grr
tummy is so so tens though.. 

And i know what you mean about the pee part!!! I tried to go but couldnt anymoe


----------



## miel

thinking of you Lunaty :)!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> It's a bloody pain in the ass!!!
> 
> They are still there but not timable yet.. grr
> tummy is so so tens though..
> 
> And i know what you mean about the pee part!!! I tried to go but couldnt anymoe

How long been coming now?

Mine would last upto 8hrs. 

Does it hurt more or come stronger when you lie down? Does it hurt more when you try to pee, like uterus is contracting reallly hard?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Gosh my BH are wild tonight!!!! This is the one night I can't go into Labour!!! it is my sons birthday party tomorrow and I have 10 kids to take bowling!! After the party is fine :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

well i have no idea what is going on really..
they have been coming constantly overnight even with me getting up to go to the loo multiple times.. and this morning they were coming stronger but i was still lying down..

Now that im up and walking they seem to have faded.. tummy still feels like it is contracting but no realy pains anymore...

Great, most likely another false alarm, i cant believe they hurt so much though :(
The thought of having this overnight for another week will drive me insane!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunaty said:


> well i have no idea what is going on really..
> they have been coming constantly overnight even with me getting up to go to the loo multiple times.. and this morning they were coming stronger but i was still lying down..
> 
> Now that im up and walking they seem to have faded.. tummy still feels like it is contracting but no realy pains anymore...
> 
> Great, most likely another false alarm, i cant believe they hurt so much though :(
> The thought of having this overnight for another week will drive me insane!!!


I was totally amazed how painful mine got, still wasnt even in labour. 
Then when i was in labour my god.. couldnt believe was possible for them to hurt so bad.


----------



## purpledahlia

well thats confirmed my need for an epidural!


----------



## EmmanBump

LOL @ purpledahlia i was thinking the exact same!
i rly dnt want one tho but im so shit at pain


----------



## EmmanBump

and ive only just realised im the last box!!
when did that happen!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

EmmanBump said:


> and ive only just realised im the last box!!
> when did that happen!!

Think moves in last box end 35wks beginnin of 36.


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys!!!!

Just read from i think page 35!!! 
Congrats to everyone who has had their little bubbas already! Hope all mums and babys are as healthy as can be!

I moved house on 20th October and Sky were messing us about and didnt get a phone tline till last week when we were priomised one on 21st october so been a bit scary with no land line and crap ty mobile signal! But my sister bought her dongle over and i havent got off the net since lol i think she is bored!

Me? Well fell down the stairs about two weeks ago and ended up in hosptial. Still got the bruises and painful back to show for it but bubs is fine.
Have carpel tunnel and get to wear these really attractive splints!!!
Had scan at 32 weeks and baby in middle of noprmal and that percentile thing for being big and weighed 4lbs6. got another one on 6th Dec.
Had no bh's but had a few spells of period pain in my back today so wondering if this is them?

Really tired at the moment where i am sleeping through the night with about 6 stops to teh wee wees and then sleeping again from about 11am till 1 and then again from about 3 trill 5!! dunno whats giong on there.

Hope to get internet on 24th nov. But its as slow as dial uip as apparently i am too far from the exchange so gonna look at one of these dongal thingys as they seem ok!

Love to you all and missed you like crAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAzy!
xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Those dongle things are good apparently!!

Glad everythings ok after falling down the stairs! ouchy,

Hope your new house is nice and it wasnt too stressfull moving!


----------



## MrsQ

Hiya.
Yea house is LOVERLY. its a 3 bed cottage and so homely.

Just got back from an nct nearly new sale and MY GOD BARGAINS!!!!
Got a fold up bath that i have been wanting for £7 and it was £25 in the shops.
Got loads of baby grows some like 25p of 3 for 50p and they are lovely. got a bale of 4 hooded towels for £1, x4 muslin squares for 50p. a growbag for £3. All amazing stuff and actually came back with money still in my purse lol.

It wasnt nice in there i was sweating like a pig as there was millions of people in there and my belly kept knocking stuff off the tables ops! But i am chuffed with what i got! Feel like i have a few bits more for my bubba!
xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

Hiya.
Yea house is LOVERLY. its a 3 bed cottage and so homely.

Just got back from an nct nearly new sale and MY GOD BARGAINS!!!!
Got a fold up bath that i have been wanting for £7 and it was £25 in the shops.
Got loads of baby grows some like 25p of 3 for 50p and they are lovely. got a bale of 4 hooded towels for £1, x4 muslin squares for 50p. a growbag for £3. All amazing stuff and actually came back with money still in my purse lol.

It wasnt nice in there i was sweating like a pig as there was millions of people in there and my belly kept knocking stuff off the tables ops! But i am chuffed with what i got! Feel like i have a few bits more for my bubba!
xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BH's can feel like period pains to :)


----------



## purpledahlia

I gots the cold :( Feel all sick, Went on a mad cleaning spree last night, had a camomile lotion bath again, then put on my new steriod creme where its itchy, which didnt work. Then cleaned the entire bathroom and tidied, hoovered upstairs and sorted out/tidied/cleaned my bedroom. Then got tightenings.. haha no wonder! Took piriton and 30mins later i was asleep, and couldnt get up till 12 today (not incl toilet stops), I am allowed to take 4 a day but i physically cant because they knock me out, always have, used to use it as a sleeping aid if i was unable to sleep! So the cremes not doing much and can only take 1 piriton before bed, looks like the itching isnt gonna subside, :(


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh purple that sucks.. i cant believe yuo still got so much energy to clean the house :rofl:

full on nesting aye ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

haha, i was actually really tired, but there was no way to stop! ahahaha, it took over! nesting baaad, 

Ive almost completed my hospital bag, and ive filled out my birth plain which i found in my notes.. shows how well i looked thru it before! lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> I* gots the cold  Feel all sick, Went on a mad cleaning spree last night*, had a camomile lotion bath again, then put on my new steriod creme where its itchy, which didnt work. Then cleaned the entire bathroom and tidied, hoovered upstairs and sorted out/tidied/cleaned my bedroom. Then got tightenings.. haha no wonder! Took piriton and 30mins later i was asleep, and couldnt get up till 12 today (not incl toilet stops), I am allowed to take 4 a day but i physically cant because they knock me out, always have, used to use it as a sleeping aid if i was unable to sleep! So the cremes not doing much and can only take 1 piriton before bed, looks like the itching isnt gonna subside, :(

All could be a sign of labour approching :)


----------



## purpledahlia

aahh.. she cant come till next weekend! not ready! i just woke up with SUCH a sore throught, runny nose, my heads sore just now, actually managed to sleep last night cos of the piriton.

The rains back and the field next to us is flooded, and the caravan park behind the field has 3 caravans FLOATING around.. the river behind it burst its banks.. eekk


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies,

Thanks for all the posts, little Laura was determined not to wait until she was officially a star but I don't mind one bit!

I will post a picture in a sec, just need to plug the camera in and transfer some pics over. Will write birth story soon but briefly; had water birth and I soooooooo recommend to all plus only had gas and air, so proud. Oh and RLT really works - really!!


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, little Laura was determined not to wait until she was officially a star but I don't mind one bit!
> 
> I will post a picture in a sec, just need to plug the camera in and transfer some pics over. Will write birth story soon but briefly; had water birth and I soooooooo recommend to all plus only had gas and air, so proud. Oh and RLT really works - really!!

Manu congratulations again to you and hubby. Got the pic eventually today. Laura is a wee stunner, what a cutie. Hope you are keeping well.

More congtats here hun https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/225222-puppycat-mummy.html

:hug:


----------



## purpledahlia

aw congrats cant wait to see a picture! x


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, little Laura was determined not to wait until she was officially a star but I don't mind one bit!
> 
> I will post a picture in a sec, just need to plug the camera in and transfer some pics over. Will write birth story soon but briefly; had water birth and I soooooooo recommend to all plus only had gas and air, so proud. Oh and RLT really works - really!!
> 
> Manu congratulations again to you and hubby. Got the pic eventually today. Laura is a wee stunner, what a cutie. Hope you are keeping well.
> 
> More congtats here hun https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/225222-puppycat-mummy.html
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Wendy. I look forward to getting a text from you soon :thumbup:

Only came home this afternoon so the house is wild! Laura is asleep in a sling on me, she doesn't much like sleeping alone just yet :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, little Laura was determined not to wait until she was officially a star but I don't mind one bit!
> 
> I will post a picture in a sec, just need to plug the camera in and transfer some pics over. Will write birth story soon but briefly; had water birth and I soooooooo recommend to all plus only had gas and air, so proud. Oh and RLT really works - really!!
> 
> Manu congratulations again to you and hubby. Got the pic eventually today. Laura is a wee stunner, what a cutie. Hope you are keeping well.
> 
> More congtats here hun https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/225222-puppycat-mummy.html
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wendy. I look forward to getting a text from you soon :thumbup:
> 
> Only came home this afternoon so the house is wild! Laura is asleep in a sling on me, she doesn't much like sleeping alone just yet :shrug:Click to expand...

I bet it is but i bet you are glad to be home as well. Hope i wont be too far behind you. Had a bloody show today so fingers crossed it wont be long now.

:hug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> aahh.. she cant come till next weekend! not ready! i just woke up with SUCH a sore throught, runny nose, my heads sore just now, actually managed to sleep last night cos of the piriton.
> 
> The rains back and the field next to us is flooded, and the caravan park behind the field has 3 caravans FLOATING around.. the river behind it burst its banks.. eekk

Could be still like 2 weeks.
I woke up with cold 1 day with amber lasted about 7 days, then i had a clear out, 4 days later she was here

I woke up with 1 week last monday, still slightly got it but am still here :(


----------



## purpledahlia

that would be ok timing, next friday im 37weeks so anytime after that, I dont have to wait to term tho because of the itching, if shes not here by herself i can push for induction so ill say 2 weeks time, 38weeks. He said he would but didnt really want to just now because at 36weeks theres more risk of needing emergency c section, but give it few more weeks and the risk is less. Least i know i wont have to go to 40 or 31 or 42 weeks, and aswell cos of her size and the fluid, PHEW. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wish we just knew if something was happening or not at times. 

Id posted thread in pregnancy club about waters going slowly, i basically didnt have a clue what was happening with me if it was a possible "slow" leak. 

Not long ago went to loo, emptied bowels, finished up wiped about get up fluid just came rushing out, i had no control over it what so ever. So i tried have another wee, rocking around and that as i do get much out as possible, nothing. Few mins later it happened again. 

Then i wiped got loads mucus again. See how today goes.


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont think you will have too much longer to go,


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I can only hope! lol.


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls,

Guess some good news..

Went to the midwife this morning to check BP and mentioned i was very wet down there..
Waters have not broken and she couldnt see a leek though i am fully effaced and 3 cm dilated already..
She gave me a sweep and said labor should be starting any minute and if nothing by 6PM tonight to meet her at the hospital delivery suite to have another check over (BP has climbed a bit higher as have my liver values).. and they will probably want to break my waters for me before i develop pre eclampsia :wacko:


Jikes, not what i was expecting at all/// but at least i can try without drugs to get things rolling properly now!!!

:happydance:

We will be meeting little Cole very soon now :cloud9:


----------



## purpledahlia

thats great!! Do you have someone to keep us updated?? You get to meet your baby so soon! i reckon tomorrow night! :D


----------



## Lunaty

Ive switched nr's with Amerkiwi :)

Ill try and update you girls through her if i cant myself!


----------



## amerikiwi

Lunaty said:


> Ive switched nr's with Amerkiwi :)
> 
> Ill try and update you girls through her if i cant myself!

I've got my phone on and ready for updates!! Good luck! You're on your way to meeting little Cole :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

yey! another star is en route!


----------



## sw2129

Im getting quite excited now i cant believe december is nearly here!!! Only 9 days left for me!!!

Hope all you girls are ok!! xx


----------



## purpledahlia

i know i cant believe over the last 9 months all the births and announcements that have been, now, its FINALLY.............. OUR..........TURN!!!!!!!!

bit apprehensive/scary for me, but finally, we are next!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh exciting ladies, i feel like i have ages to go still, been feeling crap these past 2 days as well.


----------



## puppycat

Hello lovely ladies,

I have yet more exciting news for you, Wendy(k07) is in slow labour and has been contracting since 2am, bless her.

She was at 7mins at about 9pm but labour ward don't want her until she's 3-4 mins so shes hanging on.

I'm sure you'll all join me in hoping she has a speedy second phase and has her gorgeous angel baby sooner rather than later.

Big hugs Wendy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good luck Wendy!!! I hope there is lots of this labour dust floating about :flower::flower: xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

8 Years ago today i was in Hospital on labour and Delivery!!!! :haha: I want to be there tonight too :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

Good luck wendy!


----------



## xEliseG

hiiii :)
im 35weeks & 1 day with a little princess

deciding on the name Hollie as im due on *BOXING DAY!* of all days
x


----------



## purpledahlia

Hi Elise! 

Im so ill with the cold, Is it really a sign labour could be approaching?? I keep sneezing, runny nose, tired, blocked ears, sore throught, tired. just generally sniffly!


----------



## JayDee

Gosh, this thread has been busy over the weekend, just read about 5 pages of posts I think.

Good lick Wendy and Lunaty, hoping the next we here from your text buddies is the safe arrival of your babies.

I was thinkig something was starting to happen yesterday cos I had a dull stomach ache all day (which is as much period pain as I usually get) and felt a bit tired and run down. Bubs still seems to be kicking away where he is though so hopefully he'll stay put for a couple more weeks at least. Mw this morning so we'll see what she says. I'm prob just tired cos I wake up in the night and stay awake for a couple of hours rather than a few minutes.

Well, birth plan is written and bag is about ready to go, I just want a button up night shirt, but they seem to be few and far between in the shops, going to look again today...


----------



## JayDee

Oh, a little o/t but just remembered, Mrsq, if you can see this the dongle things are good as long as you get a really good mobile signal at your house. We live out of town, and quite far from an exchange, but dongles won't work at all. The broadband through the phone is better, just prob not what you're used to in central london. Check you can take it back just in case if you go for a dongle.


----------



## fairy1984

wow good luck to wendy and lunaty! looks like there's going to be some more early Dec stars being announced soon. 

i'm on my first day of maternity leave today and it feels odd! 

cant wait to meet our little girl now although I guess it would be nice to be on maternity leave for a week or two before she comes along....

:)


----------



## Sparklebaby

blimey busy busy.....yes good luck to wendy and lunarty :happydance:

well, I have just had my MW appt and everything as it should be :dance: she even said her head is engaged :shock: lets hope she stays put for a bit longer and manages to maybe pop back out for a lil bit long lol.


----------



## JayDee

Mine is 3/5 engaged, I guess that just means "getting there" - anyone any idea whether the first number gets higher or lower the further down the baby gets?

Blood pressure's gone up quite a bit so I have to go back next week as well, just to check it's nothing to worry about. I feel ok so hopefully it was just a spike.


----------



## fairy1984

if they say the baby is "engaged" then 4/5 is more engaged than 3/5. 5/5 happens in labour i think. Engaged = how much of babies head is inside pelvis. if they say "palpable" then they're talking about how much is outside pelvis, therefore 3/5 means less head is down than 2/5. hope that makes sense!?

I think in the UK they mainly use the engaged term therefore 3/5 engaged is great, I dont think they can become unengaged when the baby gets to that stage. :)


----------



## JayDee

Thanks Fairy - good to know he's heading in the right direction :)


----------



## purpledahlia

I think im 4/5 is that good? Ive not dropped yet tho??

Lou is in the hospital ladies, She DID loose her waters yesterday and is being induced tonight or tomorrow morning if she doesnt start having contractions by herself. 

Another early star!!

x


----------



## JayDee

I don't feel like I've dropped yet either, but mw seemed to think I should have a bit.
I guess the pressure on my breathing is a bit less but I'm not really needing to pee more often, maybe he's found the optimum middle ground for me at the minute!


----------



## fairy1984

I think it depends on how long your torso is. i'm petite therefore i can still feel baby up by my lungs even though i've just been for a midwife appointment who confirmed that the baby isnt going to get down any further and engage any more until i go into labour...


----------



## purpledahlia

oh i def pee more and heartburn less, so maybe she has but bump is still really high?

these cramps are still here and feeling sicky still, sneezy and tired, just had cereal but now i feel sick. Im constantly worried about not drinking enough so i gotta remember not to let myself get dehydrated.

The cramps on my sides and pressure in what feels like bum area is sore :(

Going for a hot shower, RLT arrived today from KaeRit so im gonna have some of that see how it goes down!

I was so scared about labour then i got told it may come soon and was surprisingly calm, now im starting to freak out again, its so close and im so unprepared for rips and tears, thats what scares me. :(


----------



## purpledahlia

Good point fairy, im really short! that wuold explain it.. Im 5'2, 5'3. not exact sure. i like to tell people 5'4 but i know its not really that much haha :rofl:


----------



## sweetlullaby

All these early stars are scaring me now!!! Im gonna have to get my backside into gear and make sure everythings ready lol I dont think ive really dropped but everyone else says i have so dunno! :haha: theyre probably more observant than me! My last midwifes appointment was last thursday and babys head was brim....thats like the top of the pelvis starting to engage type thing isnt it? Flip the peeing is crazy!! I go nearly every half hour to hour especially in the evenings! Though still managing to sleep the whole night with only getting up once to pee :)


----------



## sweetlullaby

Oh and im only 5"1 just about !! :haha: us shorties :)


----------



## purpledahlia

your lucky i cant sleep thru at all!! :(

And yes all these dec stars are impatient! Remember there was a month where TONNES of babies were late? was it october? Its like the opposite for us dec mummys!

i packed my hospital bag on the weekend, i think i have most things, just gotta put in last min things like my music and makeup and outfit to come home in, babys bag is packed too but i need a towel for me and i need to go to the shop and pick up the pram and car seat!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yeah think it was october and there was hundreds of overcooked LO's :haha: maybe we're gonna be the opposite!! 

Im glad im sleeping through but dont go to bed til around 2am then up to pee once then up at 8ish pee again and then back to bed for a while :haha: I got up at 1pm today :blush: Soooo lazy! I didnt even answer the phone when it rang! :haha: Just felt exhausted last night and today!


----------



## purpledahlia

Im the same, so tired. I go to bed 10/11 but then cant sleep for ages, i am taking piriton tonight tho so should make me sleep. I dont even answer the door to the postman when i order things and packages come, i told him to leave them in the porch hahahaha


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhh i know that one with the postman :haha: think he must have crammed the package i got this morning through the letterbox! Piriton...is that the allergy liquid stuff for itchyness etc?does makes ya sleep? I remember taking stuff called that lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

I have dropped for defiante!! I dont get the heartburn anymore and breathing has become easier. Family were shocked at how low I have gotten when I saw them at the weekend.

I had a bath this aft and forgot to take my Knickers and Bra off.... I sat there for 2 minutes thinking something was feeling a bit odd!!! . :haha::haha::haha:

I am about 5ft5 ish I think, got quite a long body.,but baby had not engaged at last MW app. She did say however, that subsequent babies don't always engage until labour.


----------



## sweetlullaby

:haha: getting into the bath with your underwear still on ....gosh pregnancy brains make us do such crazy stuff! 

I know what you mean everyone says i've dropped loads but am still quite high!? Me....I dont have a clue!! Probaby coz im used to seeing bump everyday i dont notice the changes the way other people would lol thats my logic anyway!


----------



## purpledahlia

im gonna compare from pictures later!


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls,

I posted some updates in my journal,
to keep things quick.. it all ended up failing again.. 

They wont induce me and im pretty much left to my own devices unless my BP and kidneys fail before due date.. JOY


----------



## Lunaty

double post


----------



## purpledahlia

ugh how annoying for you, Get bouncing or drinking RLT or spicy things or something! hehe


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies,

Bit of a late update but Wendy had her little boy, Derrin, at 6.33 am today.
He was 7lb 1 oz and both mum and bubs are doing well.

Three cheers for Wendy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

aww well done! thats such a titchy lil weight! Congrats! xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay!!Well done Wendy :happydance::flower: x


----------



## purpledahlia

I feel so shitty, keep sneezing, runny nose but also its blocked so cant breathe out it, sore throught and tired, keep waking up even more during the night to turn over and need to pee EVEN more, which i didnt think was possible. 

Friends noticed last night that bump is lower.. maybe ive engaged more but i dont tbh think ill notice because im so short.. : /


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Huge congrats Wendy and Lunaty, if ya 3cm things really shouldnt take very long, 1 for cm your in active labour  Best of luck.

My bump has deffo dropped. Im 4/5 engaged, so thankful in a way am not 2/5 like i was at this stage with amber, as i dont think id be able to move with having SPD. 0/5 is fully engaged where i am, 5/5 is free. 


Iv been having pains/cervix pain etc on and off since i got up... first time getting them so early on in the day. Single digits tomorrow.


----------



## purpledahlia

i always get confused with the 5th thing,....

I was 3/5 last fri... i know thats middle.. but whats fully engaged? 0/5 ? or 5/5 ?

Im gonna ask them too to an internal on fri aaahhh, check if anythings moving forwards


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> i always get confused with the 5th thing,....
> 
> I was 3/5 last fri... i know thats middle.. but whats fully engaged? 0/5 ? or 5/5 ?
> 
> Im gonna ask them too to an internal on fri aaahhh, check if anythings moving forwards

I was fully engaged at 0/5 with amber.
Where i am atm, 0/5 again is fully engaged. Also says that in my green notes :)


----------



## purpledahlia

i cant see anywhere in my notes which says... does it vary place to place? ill have to ask on friday at the hospital.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> i cant see anywhere in my notes which says... does it vary place to place? ill have to ask on friday at the hospital.

Aye think it does. Think some mw's use it other way around why can be so confusing to some. lol


----------



## RobenR

Does anyone else feel like they're going to be pregnant forever? I know I have 15 days until my due date but I'm starting to be convinced this baby will never come and I'll never be able to put on shoes without grunting ever again!


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah cos thats where i got confused think some ppl on here said 0/5 was fully and some said 5/5 and i was like waaatt.. wait a minuite! whats what?! haha! Ill ask on friday, think i might get another scan to monitor the fluid and another trace done. looks like ill be there for hours and im going alone, think i need to take a book!


----------



## purpledahlia

RobenR said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're going to be pregnant forever? I know I have 15 days until my due date but I'm starting to be convinced this baby will never come and I'll never be able to put on shoes without grunting ever again!

hehe, sorry i just got a mental image of ladies 'grunting' and putting shoes on...:blush:

Yeah i feel the same, im measuring ahed by 3 weeks so i feel like full term if that makes sense, im really struggling with things like socks shoes and shaving! 

Not long, really not long, just gotta keep occupied!


----------



## MrsQ

when do they check your engaged? I have a m/w appointment today? and how do they tell? Do they do internals or anything :( really not looking forward to those!
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsQ said:


> when do they check your engaged? I have a m/w appointment today? and how do they tell? Do they do internals or anything :( really not looking forward to those!
> x

MY mw was checked at 31 wk appt. 

They tell by feeling above your pubic bone, depending on how little/less they feel of the head is how much/little your babies head is in your pelvis


----------



## MummyToAmberx

RobenR said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're going to be pregnant forever? I know I have 15 days until my due date but I'm starting to be convinced this baby will never come and I'll never be able to put on shoes without grunting ever again!

Yeah i felt like that with amber, once she was out i was missing the whole pregnancy thing soo much.

This time really just trying to be laid back and enjoy the little time ive got left, to not feel like am going to miss it all over again.


----------



## RobenR

purpledahlia said:


> hehe, sorry i just got a mental image of ladies 'grunting' and putting shoes on...:blush:
> 
> Yeah i feel the same, im measuring ahed by 3 weeks so i feel like full term if that makes sense, im really struggling with things like socks shoes and shaving!
> 
> Not long, really not long, just gotta keep occupied!

It is an awesome image, but I remember doing things without sound effects!

We're measuring ahead by 3 weeks too and can go at any time, so each day I'm staring at the belly going "get out get out get out!"


----------



## luckyno2

Jonathan Mark Willicott born 22-11-2009 7.5lbs 17 days early


----------



## MummyToAmberx

luckyno2 said:


> Jonathan Mark Willicott born 22-11-2009 7.5lbs 17 days early

Huge congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

luckyno2- congrats!! Will look out for birth story!

I justr woke up after a 3 hour nap!! and now my nose is completely blocked! whats going on? ive not even been out in the cold!


----------



## ellie1275

I have had a bloody show and contractions last night but kind of nothing significant now....but dont think I will make it to my due date....I think this baby is going to be born in November\!!!!! 
any of you had similar?????:hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

I get that...waking up with a blocked nose!!

:haha: i know how ya feel about the grunting putting on socks or shoes lol Its not impossible but its quite awkward!! Though i can still shave quite easily :) 

Luckyno2- Huge congrats :) :wohoo: xx

I dunno...i feel like some kinna 6th sense that this LO will be a November Baby... but dunno im probably wrong :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

ive had contractions but no bloody show, im petrified my waters break because of the cord situation :S

Hospital on Fri for more monitoring etc.

Maybe your body is just preparing before full blown labour, i think mine is,


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ellie1275 said:


> I have had a bloody show and contractions last night but kind of nothing significant now....but dont think I will make it to my due date....I think this baby is going to be born in November\!!!!!
> any of you had similar?????:hugs:

Lady am mates with had a bloody show, had her lil boy 7 days later. 
Just noticed were due the same day. Iv lost my plug for 10days.. Had good dose of BH's 1 night, iv had some blood. Am still waiting.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im really itching to get last few things bought so i know ive got them but its having the god dam energy to go out and get them with a toddler lol!


----------



## purpledahlia

online shopping??? its a godsend!

just ordered this, 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ripple-bouncing-cradle-honey-bear/448900400/type-i/

Thinking ill wrap it up for xmas tho.. but then if she comes soon then i might need it haha


----------



## RobenR

Since I have no basis for comparison, how soon before everything is it normal to lose your plug and have bloody show? 

Luckyno2 - congratulations!


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys, mummytoamber knows about thsi already as were friends on facebook but thought would update my midwife appointment,

Head 2/5 engaged
mentioned clear discharge had over last two days along with period pains and said thats my plug and could be early labour or baby engaging. 
Said baby could be where within a matter of weeks but they wont stop the birth as baby seems a good size (fundal is 39 but thats never been spot on anyway) and could just need a little time in special care as normally prem babies cant suckle? Got worried as i wanna bf but she said i can express and feed that way. 

so we shall see.
xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh, another star en route! These december babies are impatient! hehe! 

This clear discharge that could be your plug.. is it shiny like oil? but not too runny but not gloopy?


----------



## xxx bex xxx

my friend is due today and her baby has been fully engaged for 2 weeks!!!!

iv wiped today and had stringy clear discharge....terrible back ache yesterday and today....and lots of tightnings too.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

mine is shiny like oil...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

RobenR said:


> Since I have no basis for comparison, how soon before everything is it normal to lose your plug and have bloody show?
> 
> Luckyno2 - congratulations!

Your plug and show are pretty much the same thing. Off what ive read, having a bloody show is "suppose" to be more of an thing that your cervix may have opened, but pregnancy isnt as striaght forward as that. 

I never had any bloody show, was only ever clear bit white my cervix was dilating.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Id do it online, then have to pay for delivery, or have option to pick up, if i pick it up may aswell just gone and bought it, know what i mean.


----------



## purpledahlia

ive had clear disharge for a while now, its less now, was a lot alst week, clear, shiny like oil, kinda wet, not really stringy or gloopy tho.. could this be some of plug or indication of dialating?


----------



## MrsQ

purpledahlia said:


> ooh, another star en route! These december babies are impatient! hehe!
> 
> This clear discharge that could be your plug.. is it shiny like oil? but not too runny but not gloopy?

It was very very shiny shiny! Only reason it caught my eye is cause i am a magpie hahaha!
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> ive had clear disharge for a while now, its less now, was a lot alst week, clear, shiny like oil, kinda wet, not really stringy or gloopy tho.. could this be some of plug or indication of dialating?

I dont really recall mine being shiney. 

Mine with amber was clear stringy mucus, like what comes out of ya nose. 

What i had other week, again just pretty much same as i described. Having to wipe 3 times to clear it all. Was bit more lumpy though. 

Could be the plug, impossible to say if ya dilating.


----------



## fairy1984

yeah i've had this too. looks like i've just blown my nose and lots of snot is on tissue when i wipe. 

haha its only because we're pregnant that this conversation seems normal to us by the way. i tried talking discharge with some friends at the weekend who have no children and the look on thier faces was a picture. :)


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:

I had some friends over for dinner last night, they were saying how another friend had described her boys birth to them.. and as one of them said she was '' walking down the corridor after a bath but was actually ''corwning'' OMG her face was so SO funny!! '' as if like, crowning was a werid word.. i was in stitches the way she said it, i was just like yeah.. and..carry on.. when they were all squirming, haha!! 

I guess i would be the same if i wasnt pregnant, they dont need to know all this or even want too so why should they enjoy a convo about it? fair enough IMO. when they have kids it will change!


----------



## JayDee

Congrats to Wendy and luckyno2, seems like all the stars want to shine early :)

MrsQ - hope yours stays put for a few more weeks - mw told me that if (s)he gets to 37 weeks then should be fine. I know that's classed as full term but you still wonder don't you?

I can feel mine has dropped, his bum is def lower down in the bump than it was a week or so ago. He's also sat right in the middle of the bump tonight, back to my front, hopefully getting into position but staying there a bit longer.

Judging by the rest of this page I'm going to have to be on discharge watch from now on to see if that gives me any better idea of when he's likely to come....


----------



## MrsQ

JayDee said:


> Congrats to Wendy and luckyno2, seems like all the stars want to shine early :)
> 
> MrsQ - hope yours stays put for a few more weeks - mw told me that if (s)he gets to 37 weeks then should be fine. I know that's classed as full term but you still wonder don't you?
> 
> I can feel mine has dropped, his bum is def lower down in the bump than it was a week or so ago. He's also sat right in the middle of the bump tonight, back to my front, hopefully getting into position but staying there a bit longer.
> 
> Judging by the rest of this page I'm going to have to be on discharge watch from now on to see if that gives me any better idea of when he's likely to come....


Thanks jaydee. Yea I hope so too as dont feel mentally prepared if that makes any sense? Feel like i havent been pregnant long enough but that could be cos i got married and moved house whilst being pregnant lol.

Pmsl at discharge watch! We are so yummy!
x


----------



## purpledahlia

my period pains are so sore tonight :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

snap, mine been on/off since i got up.


----------



## purpledahlia

hope its a good sign!!


----------



## katie_bump

im jelous of your pains :growlmad:
i want some just to feel like im getting somewere :haha:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Im jealous too!! Apart from the pains in the tops of my legs like cramping and have a headache i aint getting any signs that LO might be making an appearance etc!!


----------



## nicolascott13

its so good to see some of this dec babies are starting to arrive :)
had dr yesterday and he told me to take my hosp bag with me he was going to start me off . but no he has decided to leave me :( getting a sweep next wed 2nd (39+3 weeks) and if that fails then i get induced on the 14th dec (41 weeks) . i am so scared though because baby is weighing 8lbs yesterday i am only 5ft 2 and my first was born at 37+3 weeks 7lbs 1 and a half ozs . 

ive also tried everything but nothing is working i really hope it happens soon :)


----------



## MrsQ

hey fellow shorty i am 5"3. 
I have been told that bigger babies are easier to push out???? hmmmm

and also that you wont grow a baby that wont fit through your pelvis?

Dunno if they are true but hope it helps you a bit?
x


----------



## nicolascott13

yeah so everyones saying :wacko: but we shall see :shrug:

i had such a hard time pushing out my 1st tho thats what scares me i had every intervention and almost ended up with a section , it also took me 2 years to heal down below :blush:

just pray we shall be ok


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bigger the better i say. Lol

My pains continued all through the night think was awake every bloody hour for a sodding pee!!!


----------



## MrsQ

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hopefully your little girl will be here soon mummy2amber.

i have period pains in my back and all down my right bum cheek? Along with coxix pain?
Could this be bubs engaging further? am 2/5 at the moment.

x


----------



## lisa35

katie_bump said:


> im jelous of your pains :growlmad:
> i want some just to feel like im getting somewere :haha:

You can have mine if you want :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsQ said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hopefully your little girl will be here soon mummy2amber.
> 
> i have period pains in my back and all down my right bum cheek? Along with coxix pain?
> Could this be bubs engaging further? am 2/5 at the moment.
> 
> x

Think going leave me hanging still till after my duedate lol 

Do you have SPD or was that sparklebaby?


----------



## MrsQ

MummyToAmberx said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hopefully your little girl will be here soon mummy2amber.
> 
> i have period pains in my back and all down my right bum cheek? Along with coxix pain?
> Could this be bubs engaging further? am 2/5 at the moment.
> 
> x
> 
> Think going leave me hanging still till after my duedate lol
> 
> Do you have SPD or was that sparklebaby?Click to expand...

No thats my poor love sparklebaby. x


----------



## KitKat

hi girls
just wondered if any ones (TMI) lady garden is swollen at this stage with loads of preasure? i feel so rough 2day got one hours sleep last night between swollen bits and an ingrowing hair and restless legs i thought last night was never going to end .

x:hugs:


----------



## baby02/12/09

well still here and nothing yet apart from constant braxton hicks that come and go as they please and get stronger and weaker all the time.
Other than that, not a chuffing lot to be honest!!!:growlmad:
Got midwife tomorrow though and she's coming to do me another sweep so I'm hoping it's going to be third time lucky as I've had 2 already!!
My cervix wasn't completely effaced last time and still wasn't quite ready she said so hopefully she'll tell me something different tomorrow cos really hoping to avoid going past my due date.
Don't want to have to get to the point of being induced cos I want my home birth. I've got all excited about doing it at home this time and now it seems as if everything is against me!
Well hope everyone will keep their fingers crossed for me cos I really do wish this one will work!:hugs:
Just want to have my baby now as fed up of being pregnant, I've done it twice before and then this time so it's not as much of a novelty any more, would much rather be holding my little boy!:cry:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

Thank you for all the congrats and well wishes.

After 30 hours of labour Derrin was finally here. He was delivered by forcepts as his HB had dropped to just above the baseline.
I had a bloody show on the Saturday afternoon and was in slow labour by the early hours of the following morning. The contractions were not regular at all so when they said come in when they are 4 minutes apart that could have been anytime as they varied so much. I think the longest was 45 mins and the shortest 3mins when i was still at home. The labour suite staff were great though and kept phoning me. When i got to the hosptial i was 3cms and was at 10cms within 2 hours of being there but Derrins head was not engaged so they left me to see if it would come down. Only has gas and air and i would highly recommed it to anyone. 
I have a 2nd degree tear and am very sore but all i have to do is look at my handsome little fella and i quickly forget about it.
He has taken to BF but i am still waiting for my milk to come in properly. Hoping that's soon.

Anyways, 

Introducing Derrin George Kelly
 



Attached Files:







Derrin.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsQ

Aw congratulations hun. He is stunning. X


----------



## JayDee

We've got 11 stars already (if I've got them all on the list that is), and there are still 4 days of November left! Sounds like we should have at least one more (Lunaty) before December arrives as well.

Congratulations to all the new families :)


----------



## EmmanBump

Congratulations wendy!!

I been in hospital again :( My whole body went numb, and i was being violently sick and had really bad diarrhoea (tmi!) and i couldnt focus on anything, so i was kept in for two nights, put on some stabilisers, and safe to say im much better now! :D 
Was such a horrible feeling :( 

Arghhh Im full term today :D How exciting lol

How are all you lovely ladies?


----------



## purpledahlia

Lou_34 had baby Scarlett yesterday, she ended up having emergency c section but both doing well! She will be home Sat and fill us all in! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

There all rolling in now!


Heavy metal music to get the baby out! lmao! Ohh i love rammstein :D


----------



## MrsQ

wow wouldnt it be mad if we had them all before due date?
x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Awwwwk congrats to Lou_34 and Wendy!!!! :wohoo: Quite a lot of Dec Stars are coming early!! :O 

Flip im getting nervous now..... someone pointed out there's only 4 DAYS left in November ekkk!!! And i've been convinced from day one that il go in november instead of december!! :haha: probably wishful thinking on my part....but its kinna strange watching for any signs etc! Every pain and niggle etc has me going ohhhh is this it?? :haha: i think im going mad!! Please tell me im not alone on this!! lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Na ur not alone. 

I i was having BH's in bed this morning, with strong period pain. Then they stopped lol. 

Had lovely bath last night for radox, with clary sage in a small percentage of castor oil, it smelt gorgeous!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I ordered this for amber off new baby, so she dont get jealous so she has a baby to do all things with to.

Its just arrived, so have to have look later on.
 



Attached Files:







8609753377722096.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## purpledahlia

I WISH i'd go early, not as early as november tho! I am still really ill and blocked up and feeling shitty and period pains getting sore, but nothing else! 

Im back in hospital tomorrow for day monitoring, think ill have a trace and a scan to monitor fluid levels. Hoping they have a bit of sympathy for the itching and agree to induce me, doubt they will tomorrow but theres a good chance they will say in 1 more week (38weeks), I feel bed bound with the SPD, and period pains and the cold, The tablets for itching are doing NOTHING apart from knock me out for 2 hours. stomach legs and feet are now covered in scratches where the skins been broken, which means i cant put the steriod creme on because the skins broken! gggrrrr!!!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

aww thats so cute that little doll set!! I wish i had had one when i was little! That from santa??

My mamas and papas bouncer arrived today.... yey!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Na its just a present from her sister, read its good to exchange things between them to so she doesnt feel left out, getting a toy for carseat from amber to her. 

Half price to :D

Ohh i got mamas and papas 1 off ebay for £10 its lovely and a bargain.


----------



## sweetlullaby

Love the little doll set ...sooo cute and such a good idea!!

Purpledahlia i hope it all goes well for ya tomorrow and hope they have sympathy and bring you in a bit earlier!! It sounds nightmarish with the bunged up cold, period pains, itching, lack of sleep and SPD!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Oh no...........completely off topic....but my new debit card just came in the post.....how can i resist using it to shop online??!!!!! (i had to use my mums previously and give her the money) I see myself being broke before the end of the day :haha: 

Mummytoamber...you sound like me with the bargains :haha: xx


----------



## purpledahlia

the itching is actually worse than the SPD, and those who have SPD know how bad it is!!! I wake up itching, bleed fropm itching, all my nails have broken and its just red raw sore. only cure is delivery tho! 

yeah can see why its good to swap gifts between the kids so she doesnt feel excluded. Now she will have her own little baby to play with while your with the real baby! :D

Had everyone decided on names btw??


----------



## sweetlullaby

i THINK i've decided on names :blush: I havnt told anyone other than my mum what they are...im petrified that people will hate them or be mean lol 

Think il test them out here though ......

Brogen Rose/Emilie Rose (though makes me think of the exorcist or something) for a girl 
Matthew James/ Samuel James for a boy

Whats everyone elses choices?? I had to choose both genders for team yellow lol


----------



## purpledahlia

I love Emilie, it was on my list! I think its the spelling which draws me to it, id use that for a girl if it was between that and brogan, and rose is nice for a middle name, i thought about Ava Rose but i didnt think it ''flowed'' haha!


----------



## purpledahlia

and for your boys names i would choose Samuel


----------



## Pato

MIne are Yden Alana for our daughter....(Yden is pronounced as Eden)


----------



## JayDee

I hope mine comes early too, not because I'm suffering (other than him trying to kick out through my skin) just because I'm impatient. Have a feeling the next few weeks are going to be the longest of my life!

Keep poking him and telling him anytime in December will be fine (I'll be 37 weeks on Sunday).

Think we have decided on a name, but going to wait until he's born to see if it suits him or not, plus, I don't want people trying to put us off.

Sweetlullaby - I love the name Brogen, Emilie too, but Brogen is one I've not seen as much and it's really cute. Your boys' names were both on our list too, but reasons why we can't use any of them, so thumbs up from me. Not that it matters, your baby, your choice.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Cuuuute MummytoAmber! My mum bought me a present from my sister when she was born. It was a barbie's baby sister Shelley, with a crib and bits like that. However, I was 8 and quite suspicious about where this baby had found the time to buy me a gift. :rofl:

Lost a big chunk of plug this morning and been having hideous BH since yesterday... I don't think it's the start of anything but it at least feels like we're warming up to something.

Ooh, and we're calling her Molly Eden Patrick. :D


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys thought i would add my names.

We are on team yellow.

Boy - Michael Oliver Quinlan (husbands name is michael and first boy is always michael on his side. But i am gonna call bubs mickey)
Girl - Charleigh Sophia Quinlan (after my great grandad charlie who i idolised)

xxxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

I reckon if this LO is a boy im gonna have to look at him and decide which suits best between Matthew and Samuel :haha: i just cant decide!! Never actually realised that both are biblical....my original choice was Matthew James Andrew :haha: thats even more biblical!! But dropped the Andrew because with surname it would be a mouthful :haha: 

I like both the girls names i've picked but stuck on which one to go for :haha: cant make up my mind! Guess its gonna be looking at LO and deciding as well! Brogen is unusual but kinna special to me :blush: i really like Emilie....but think that Emilie Rose is reminding me of some horror film or something and i've only thought of it recently!

Love your name Pato(especially the spelling :)) and Ava Caitlyn-Marie Pickles is so cute :) xx


----------



## purpledahlia

jj


----------



## FlowerFairy

I had period pains all day, but nowt exciting! 

My names are 

Noah Andrew David or Jessica Grace. On team yellow,but got a weird feeling it's a girl!! :flower:

Got loads to do tonight, with taking son to running and doing some ASDA shopping so maybe the movment will get things wriggling lol.

Good Luck tomorrow Purpledahlia. :flower:


----------



## MrsQ

sweetlullaby said:


> I reckon if this LO is a boy im gonna have to look at him and decide which suits best between Matthew and Samuel :haha: i just cant decide!! Never actually realised that both are biblical....my original choice was Matthew James Andrew :haha: thats even more biblical!! But dropped the Andrew because with surname it would be a mouthful :haha:
> 
> I like both the girls names i've picked but stuck on which one to go for :haha: cant make up my mind! Guess its gonna be looking at LO and deciding as well! Brogen is unusual but kinna special to me :blush: i really like Emilie....but think that Emilie Rose is reminding me of some horror film or something and i've only thought of it recently!
> 
> Love your name Pato(especially the spelling :)) and Ava Caitlyn-Marie Pickles is so cute :) xx

There is a horror film called the exorcist of emily rose. but its spelt different so your ok. I think its a lovely name personally.
xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i didnt think of the film till you mentioned it, i dont think it sounds like the film :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> the itching is actually worse than the SPD, and those who have SPD know how bad it is!!! I wake up itching, bleed fropm itching, all my nails have broken and its just red raw sore. only cure is delivery tho!
> 
> yeah can see why its good to swap gifts between the kids so she doesnt feel excluded. Now she will have her own little baby to play with while your with the real baby! :D
> 
> Had everyone decided on names btw??

Hve you got PUPPS?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No name here, i cant name my child until i see her lol


----------



## purpledahlia

no name was given last week, the doctor just said they cant stop it and my blood levels was slightly raised, im assuming they will check them again tomorrow incase theyve risen more and its O.C ?? the GP told me it wasnt PUPPS... might ask the hospital, not long to go tho doubt they would do anything either way no matter what it is, ive got the steriod creme and antihistimines, both doing nadda and creme cant be used on half of wheres itchy!


----------



## MrsQ

BUMP.................


hows everyone getting on?
x


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well i have the worst squits ever last night!! it was like water,together with the stabbing/shooting pains in my hoo ha,im hoping she is at least engaging!! last midwife app she was at brim.have midwife on tues.


----------



## MrsQ

hehe i have the squirts too this morning! x


----------



## xxx bex xxx

MrsQ said:


> hehe i have the squirts too this morning! x


either somethings happenin to us all then or there's a bug doing its rounds!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Been trailing round Meadowhall all day!! Had some major BH and some were painful been getting shooting pains up my lady bits!! 
Hoping something might happen..... Who knows :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Losing lots and lots of plug (mm, niiiice)... here's hoping it doesn't regenerate and make me go overdue!


----------



## RobenR

Does anyone else feel like they're going to explode? The baby's head is firmly in the middle of my pelvic area so I have a full fledge waddle going on. I've had more people try to reach out to do the belly touch than I ever imagined. 

11 days...this child is never going to come!


----------



## purpledahlia

I feel like im gonna explode aswell, BOOM. baby get out!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I think I am having contractions in my legs!! :haha: How bizarre!


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive had pains in top of my legs too, think someone else mentioned it before... think its normal!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

just eaten the hottest curry ever!!! been havin the shooting pains and lower back pain...


----------



## FlowerFairy

purpledahlia said:


> Ive had pains in top of my legs too, think someone else mentioned it before... think its normal!

Oh good, I thought I was going mad :haha:


----------



## katie_bump

xxx bex xxx said:


> just eaten the hottest curry ever!!! been havin the shooting pains and lower back pain...

i had the same earlier and got all excited..
but all my pains have now disappeared :dohh: lol


----------



## purpledahlia

I so want to try the hot curry thing, but a curry would make me barf :S


----------



## katie_bump

purpledahlia said:


> I so want to try the hot curry thing, but a curry would make me barf :S

It hasnt worked for me..was a nice curry though lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

*Groans* I have officially decided that I am going to explode.....not because of bump weight specifically if that makes sense....just feel kinna heavy and sluggish!!

I dont know how many people i bumped into today ...grrrrr I've had it all!! I was told to "have a spicy hot curry" by so many people that i ended up yelling in my shop to a friend that curry gives me the runs :haha: the whole shop heard me :blush: also got told to walk up and down the stairs.....sideways because it will supposidly open my pelvis more and make baby come down even more and send me into labour....errmm strange but think it might make sense :haha: Oh and the craziest one ....by a 15 year old neighbour ( boy) to sleep with my hand in a basin of warm water....suppossidly it will make my waters break! 

I think people have gone crazy!! :haha: 

Also agree... think the pains in legs are normal...ive had them for over a week now and have been getting crampy period feelings really low down. But am thinking this baby aint appearing anytime soon! Urg!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

sweetlullaby said:


> *Groans* I have officially decided that I am going to explode.....not because of bump weight specifically if that makes sense....just feel kinna heavy and sluggish!!
> 
> I dont know how many people i bumped into today ...grrrrr I've had it all!! I was told to "have a spicy hot curry" by so many people that i ended up yelling in my shop to a friend that curry gives me the runs :haha: the whole shop heard me :blush: also got told to walk up and down the stairs.....sideways because it will supposidly open my pelvis more and make baby come down even more and send me into labour....errmm strange but think it might make sense :haha: Oh and the craziest one ....by a 15 year old neighbour ( boy) to sleep with my hand in a basin of warm water....suppossidly it will make my waters break!

:rofl: at your neighbour! I used to play that trick on drunk flatmates in Uni. The hand in the water leads to peeing yourself, but I'm not so sure it would have the same affect on your waters.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i was gonna say hahaha it will just make you pee!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Has lunaty had her lil boy ?

I was having pains/type contractions in top of my legs few days back, it was horrid.
Ive been having pains/dull ache etc since friday evening.

Just had quick read over, saying someone losing loads of plug, mine started at 37weeks, am still sitting here :growlmad:

Baby has been mega active last few days, most since i became pregnant. Cant remember if possible for increase before labour. 

Ohh am 39 weeks, 5 days left :thumbup::happydance: Cant believe it!!!
I need take a new bump pic


----------



## sweetlullaby

:haha: Knew I'd heard it somewhere before :blush: bet he asks next time i see him did i try it :haha: 

I seem to have a LO in here that has decided the last 3 days to be really active....think im agreeing with mummytoamber...seems to be the most active he/she has ever been!! Strange!

Also completly weird but my boob has went insanely itchy!!! :( :( i ended up slapping vaseline all over it at 5am this morning i couldnt stop scratching it!! Has anyone else had this?? Dont think its an infection or anything coz havnt had any leaking :shrugs: but its just one boob!! 

The things we complain about eh? lol


----------



## purpledahlia

Im assuming Lunaty has had her baby??? who was her buddy?? 

I am waiting on the Doctor to ring me back, This is a nightmare, Now getting migranes ontop of it all.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Itchy boob, ive had that a few things. Dunno if just the milk producing and whatever lol.


----------



## RobenR

Here's a weird question ladies - now that it's so close to the end (10 days and counting for me), is there anyone who is afraid that even at this late date something will go wrong? I was just sitting in the baby's room and had this horrible feeling that something will go wrong and then DH and I will be in that room without a baby taking everything down. I've done it once, I don't want to do it again. 

Or am I just being completely crazy and irrational now? I find fear is really starting to take over. Help!


----------



## Cara x

RobenR said:


> Here's a weird question ladies - now that it's so close to the end (10 days and counting for me), is there anyone who is afraid that even at this late date something will go wrong? I was just sitting in the baby's room and had this horrible feeling that something will go wrong and then DH and I will be in that room without a baby taking everything down. I've done it once, I don't want to do it again.
> 
> Or am I just being completely crazy and irrational now? I find fear is really starting to take over. Help!

Yeah I had that feeling as well :( Its horrible, but at the start I was convinced that I'd never make it to 10ks, then 12, then 14 etc so I guess my gut isnt always right.


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah ive had that fear, Esp with everything going on with me and the end of pregnancy, it doesnt agree with me at all. I worry about the cord prolapsing and my waters going and not getting into the hospital in time... stuff like that. Its stressfull. But like you say.. i worried i wouldnt get to 10weeks, 15weeks, 20... 24 30 etc .. x


----------



## ellie1275

baby Joshua...Born 11.01 am 25/11/09

he is adorable...so in love!!


----------



## MrsQ

xxx bex xxx said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> hehe i have the squirts too this morning! x
> 
> 
> either somethings happenin to us all then or there's a bug doing its rounds!Click to expand...

think its a bug for me :(


Had the running poos in the morning. Then all day felt dizzy and then last night at about 8;pm started benig violently sick twice then today feeling sick all day and dizzy. 

Dont want to call midwife as they seem to bloody know me up there with the amount of problems i have had and dont wanna look like a div but any suggestions on what i could have as i feel awful!
xxx


----------



## MrsQ

ellie1275 said:


> baby Joshua...Born 11.01 am 25/11/09
> 
> he is adorable...so in love!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## amerikiwi

Congratulations Ellie!! Can't wait to see pictures when you get a chance. :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

purpledahlia said:


> Im assuming Lunaty has had her baby??? who was her buddy??
> 
> I am waiting on the Doctor to ring me back, This is a nightmare, Now getting migranes ontop of it all.

Lunaty was going in to have her waters broken before the start of the weekend. I haven't gotten a text from her yet, but she was having problems with her phone. Hopefully she's busy cuddling little Cole and will let us know of his safe arrival soon. I'll let you know if I hear anything from her.


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats ellie!! 

aw cool hope lunaty is doing good!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

RobenR said:


> Here's a weird question ladies - now that it's so close to the end (10 days and counting for me), is there anyone who is afraid that even at this late date something will go wrong? I was just sitting in the baby's room and had this horrible feeling that something will go wrong and then DH and I will be in that room without a baby taking everything down. I've done it once, I don't want to do it again.
> 
> Or am I just being completely crazy and irrational now? I find fear is really starting to take over. Help!

I never did with amber, but the thought has crossed my mind with this baby, after the tangle ambers cord was in, very lucky to be alive.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ellie1275 said:


> baby Joshua...Born 11.01 am 25/11/09
> 
> he is adorable...so in love!!

Awww congrats, that didnt take you long :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1 more day left in november then its december!

oh my god!

put up xmas tree yesterday, finished off with rest of the stuff today, amber loves it :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

A weird thing happened!! I had a weird feeling in my Laa laa and it almost felt bubbly (sorry!!!) and then I went to the loo and my trackies ( I am knickerless) were a tiny bit damp. Not wet. I had a sniff (sorry again) and there was no smell as such. dont know if I had a tiddly wee :blush: or it was discharge or water!!
Just going to keep an eye on it, and I am at MW tomorrow so will mention it


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I keep getting ^^ its proper annoying me. Pointless telling my MW shes useless.


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> I keep getting ^^ its proper annoying me. Pointless telling my MW shes useless.

I think they forget sometimes that we all have our own worries and stuff"! I know they see it all the time but it's individual to us! grrrrr


----------



## MummyToAmberx

FlowerFairy said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting ^^ its proper annoying me. Pointless telling my MW shes useless.
> 
> I think they forget sometimes that we all have our own worries and stuff"! I know they see it all the time but it's individual to us! grrrrrClick to expand...

Yeah!
She never bothered putting contact number on my notes.
Its always ring the hospital, not always best place to go first i dont think.


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting ^^ its proper annoying me. Pointless telling my MW shes useless.
> 
> I think they forget sometimes that we all have our own worries and stuff"! I know they see it all the time but it's individual to us! grrrrrClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah!
> She never bothered putting contact number on my notes.
> Its always ring the hospital, not always best place to go first i dont think.Click to expand...

Not for quick queries no! you need to be able to ask the MW. Sometimes we just need a bit of reassurance and it doesn't seem right to be phoning Labour ward.


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah i have had funny dischargy stuff, its not plug tho. Weird. Ive not lost any plug i dont think....*grumpy face*

Altho i just been reading up online about too much fluid.. forget the name again, and apparently babies find it almost impossible to engage if theres too much fluid?? is that true?

So basically i need them to break my waters if they dont go themselves and then she can engage further??


----------



## sweetlullaby

Dont have a clue on the too much fluid stuff...sorry!! At my last scan around 33 weeks the midwife said there was "plenty of fluid" around LO. Probably should have asked her exactly what she meant. Its got me worried that if my waters break il end up flooding the place :haha: 

The funny discharge stuff is annoying me too :( Gonna say to midwife in the morning about it, there's loads but dont think its plug or anything! I think tomorrow i may shock my midwife coz i feel like winging about everything that im getting fed up etc! She always says to me that I never complain and am always bright and cheery...well not anymore i wanna winge and scream!! :haha:

My midwife gave me her mobile number and a landline number but says that if i think im in labour etc then to phone the labour ward! I thought i would have phoned her first...dunno think il ask that tomorrow as well!! Gonna be lots of questions!!

Think im just feeling fed up because by my dates and by 10 week scan and 13 week scan...i was due today but then hospital changed it at 20 week scan to 10th Dec and now im feeling like LO is gonna be in here forever!!! :( 

Sorry im being wingy tonight :blush:


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Ellie :happydance: I'll add you to the first post.

Well, we are officially in December tomorrow so only today for any stars that want to be whatever November was (sparklers?) to make an apperance! 

Roben - it's funny you say about worrying, because I haven't for a while, since I could regularly feel him moving I guess, but last night he was wriggling about a lot and then I heard a "pop" noise and he stopped moving, and could I hell as get him to move again to let me know he was ok. Pleased to report the wriggling started again after 10 minutes but it was the way he stopped so suddenly that worried me. Daft really, DH just thought my water might have broken!

I'm going onto the spicy food diet later this week, or maybe at the weekend. If you don't like curry Purpledahlia, what about chilli or some other mexican type food? I think it's chillis/heat that are meant to help rather than just curry, people probably say curry as it has lots of spices in??

AK - sure you'll let us know if you hear from Lunaty, if you do be sure to tell her we've been asking after her and hope her and Cole are doing well.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

my friend is 6 days over due.....started having regular contractions 3.30 saturday afternoon and is 2 cm dilated......and today......its all stopped?!!!! wtf!! i hope that doesn't happen to me!!


----------



## sw2129

Well i'm off into hospital tomorrow for my section!! Dont think i will be on now until next weekend at least, so good luck to all due in the next few days and hope everything goes well for you!! Will post again on this thread when i'm home!!

See you all soon xxxx


----------



## 2012bebe

my baby has arrived exactly 2 weeks before his due date on 28th of November!!! and is a boy!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck SW2129 and well done and congrats 2012bebe :hugs: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good luck to ya SW2129 
big congrats to you 2012bebe.

few pains on/off through the night, loads more pressure today, my plug has decide to come away again.


----------



## nicolascott13

oh my there is getting to be loads o babies being born :) congrades to them all 

i havnt got a clue whats going on im thinking i'll never go into labour :( no signs atall

my first labour started at 35 weeks and he was born at 37+3 cant belive am still here with my second , got a sweep on wed really hope that starts things but im feeling very doubtfull . sorry for the moan just really finding this waiting game hard and very emotional .


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nicolascott13 said:


> oh my there is getting to be loads o babies being born :) congrades to them all
> 
> i havnt got a clue whats going on im thinking i'll never go into labour :( no signs atall
> 
> my first labour started at 35 weeks and he was born at 37+3 cant belive am still here with my second , got a sweep on wed really hope that starts things but im feeling very doubtfull . sorry for the moan just really finding this waiting game hard and very emotional .

ya lucky having a sweep so soon, ive gotta wait till am 41weeks.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am at MW in half an hour and I am going to ask about the policy on Sweeps. Would love one today, but I know that is almost 100% unlikely :haha: Ah well can but ask!!

Been having BH as usual and loose stools but this just seems to be the norm these days!!


----------



## nicolascott13

yeah i know am lucky but i doubt it shall work been looking into it and it doesnt work for most ladies :(

yeah it does seem to be the norm ive been having all the pre labour warm up signs for a few weeks now and ive been doing all the natuaral things to help things move along but nothing has worked for me .

hope you get your sweep today flowerfairy :) have you ever had one before ?


----------



## purpledahlia

My mum has these little tilted cushions for driving because she has short legs and so instead of sitting on the sofa im sitting at the table on one of these cushions, hopefully it will help baby go down further as it tilts the pelvis.

Think if i go on the treadmill it would do anything ? long walk? 

Cant go out for a walk its all icy and i wouldnt wanna be stuck in a field on my own or something (have to basically walk thru 3 fields to get to village)

well done to the new babies! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

gotta be doing the walking like every day to have best affects, one off probably wont do much bare give you BH's 

im sick of getting a sharp pain in my backside arghhh


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I finally got infant starter pack from boots, sma. 
The milk is in glass bottles, i really expecting them be in plastic. Make sure i dont drop any in hospital. 
Just been to the loo, got big lumpy mucus, that stuff is horrible.


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah i can do the walking everyday... but on a treadmill??? 

Just did our advent tree, its ace! Now im eating the leftover choccies :D

More sharp period cramps for me, ugh


----------



## FlowerFairy

Back from MW. No sweep, our PCT is the same as MummytoAmber. 41 weeks. In fact she doesnt even want to see me again until 41 weeks now!! It wasn't like that when I had James. I saw my MW at 40 weeks and had a sweep then. Not as bothered as thought I would be! I like to have goals and now I have 2 weeks until a sweep to concentrate on. She said she might not see me then anyway.... Hopefully bubs will make her/his own way here ASAP!1

Had Ketone's and protein in wee, but only a trace so not worried as BP was as normal.

In other news, my next door neighbor was just taking some scaffold down that is against my house and he was chatting to me and it suddenly started to fall!!! In natural instinct I went to grab the scaffold so it didn't hit him and shocked myself abit. feel ok.... but it might shock body into labour! :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

I just finally got thru to triage again, she wasnt sure what my point in calling was and wasnt very helpfull at all, shes gonna ring me back after shes spoken to the doctor, and about moving my appointment forward she had no idea where my appointment was for and couldnt find it! 

nobody is helping me!!! I cant stop crying! I have seriously been put off pregnancy for life.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## FlowerFairy

purpledahlia said:


> I just finally got thru to triage again, she wasnt sure what my point in calling was and wasnt very helpfull at all, shes gonna ring me back after shes spoken to the doctor, and about moving my appointment forward she had no idea where my appointment was for and couldnt find it!
> 
> nobody is helping me!!! I cant stop crying! I have seriously been put off pregnancy for life.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Awwww hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs: This is awful for you. I hope you get sorted. Keep at them. :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

shes on the fone again now, shes F*CKING USELESS im getting so angry!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I've been trying the walking everyday ....just end up with very sore legs :haha:

Had midwifes appointment today....LO is 4/5th Engaged asked her was this 4 fifths of LO's head in my pelvis or 1 fifth....its only 1 fifth for me!!! sounded so much better when she said 4/5th! :haha: 

Also let my doctors son who's doing his medicine degree observe everything the midwife was doing :) Kind of felt eeek he's a boy when i was asked!!:haha: But reckoned that i could go into labour and have a male midwife or someone examine me! Never really thought about it before now! But he was lovely and polite :) Made me smile! ....think i've got a crush on my doctors son :haha: :haha: 

Next appointment for me is my term appointment at the hospital next wednesday and midwife has told me they will offer to do a sweep there and then if i havnt went into labour!! :wohoo: It also says it in my notes! I thought i would go to term appointment and then have to ask and come back a few days later or something!

Also just realised.....:blush:......I havnt heard from my aunt in a long time(not to good with keeping in touch my family lol), and was thinking about christmas and realised she doesnt know im pregnant :O:O:O I never got around to phoning her!!!:blush: Would love to visit her but she lives in scotland :( It was when i was scrolling down Purpledahlia's location caught my eye...and i realised!! A bit scared to phone because she's in her 70's and dont think she'll approve! lol 

I am officially an idiot!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Oh i hope your appointment gets sorted out!!! I would get that lady on the phone again and give off to her!! Cant believe she was saying she didnt know where your appointment etc was!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My next mw is on friday morning, far as im aware they only do appts every friday so only have 1 chance at a sweep at 41wks and will probably be booked in for induction then as its 12+ here. 

I never made it to sweep with amber, had her morning i was going to go get 1, so fingers crossed this baby does the same, or comes bit earlier than 4 days over lol.

purple - sorry hear having a bad time with hospital, some people arent very helpful! 

sweetlullaby - i was 4/5 at my 38wk appt, only 1 fifth in there. i was 2/5 at that stage with amber.


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohh thanks for telling me that Mummytoamber!! Just seemed like everyone else was more engaged than me! :haha: Dont think this LO is gonna come early anymore lol wishful thinking me thinks!

My midwife told me that at term appointment next wednesday they will probably do a scan, and then offer a sweep and book me in for induction! Hopefully same thing will happen to me that il go into labour before the sweep!

My mw appointments are always mondays and told me there's no point in me going to see her next monday as il be at the hospital appointment 48 hours later! So next time i see my midwife...will be the day after i get home from the hospital with LO ....thats a scary thought!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what they do a scan for like? 

my OH just came in said dunno why but think somethings going happen tonight lol!
my reply... darlin i wish! lol


----------



## purpledahlia

oh maybe he has physcic powers! :D 

whos your text buddy's??

This baby isnt engaging more either, still 4/5ths. I dont tbh think she can engage from all the fluid. What i need is my waters to break... any tips??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> oh maybe he has physcic powers! :D
> 
> whos your text buddy's??
> 
> This baby isnt engaging more either, still 4/5ths. I dont tbh think she can engage from all the fluid. What i need is my waters to break... any tips??

lol! 

kirsten is my buddy but shes still in hospital 

no tips on waters breaking, think just pure luck. amber was fully engaged when i went into labour, my waters were buldging, i really had urgh to push still wouldnt go lol! so had be broken.


----------



## purpledahlia

oh you just reminded me she text me earlier but i forgot to reply, thanks! 

id rather my waters go in hospital so they can monitor the cord, but if they went now it would speed things up, at least i know i wouldnt be left that long waiting for labour they would have to induce me.


----------



## sweetlullaby

I didnt ask why they would do a scan.....probably should have asked her!? lol maybe just to check that everythings ok, babys head position, fluid etc before giving a sweep. Dont have a clue though! And she said "probably" so could be a scan or no scan lol 

Agree!! :haha: maybe he has physic powers!

Is your waters breaking as common as people think? I dunno...lots of people have said they had to be artifically ruptured etc during labour and my mum said hers never went with any of us...and at the anti natal classes they showed the piece of equipment they use for this! ( think it was so you know in advance what it looks like :haha: and dont panic when they head towards you with a "knitting needle" lookalike!)

is there any tips for getting your waters to break? I havnt heard of any :dunno:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sweetlullaby said:


> I didnt ask why they would do a scan.....probably should have asked her!? lol maybe just to check that everythings ok, babys head position, fluid etc before giving a sweep. Dont have a clue though! And she said "probably" so could be a scan or no scan lol
> 
> Agree!! :haha: maybe he has physic powers!
> 
> Is your waters breaking as common as people think? I dunno...lots of people have said they had to be artifically ruptured etc during labour and my mum said hers never went with any of us...and at the anti natal classes they showed the piece of equipment they use for this! ( think it was so you know in advance what it looks like :haha: and dont panic when they head towards you with a "knitting needle" lookalike!)
> 
> is there any tips for getting your waters to break? I havnt heard of any :dunno:

I think waters breaking is pretty uncommon thing, thats from reading womens birth stories since having amber etc.

Yes its a long needle looking thingy! I remember going through 26hrs of pain, to then ask " will it hurt " (when they were going break mine, lmao! what a muppet!) but it didnt, just felt a pop...gush warm feeling, contraction... push! haha


----------



## JayDee

Good Luck SW2129, congrats 2012bebe.

Mummy2amber - hope your OH does have secret powers and the next birth announcement is yours. My DH keeps saying he thinks ours will come on different dates, personally I'm figuring the more plans I make with friends, the more likely baby is to try and spoil them and come on one of those days! I now have plans for 8, 12 and 19 December (all of which can be cancelled at a moment's notice if need be). Maybe I should try and make some for this weekend as well :)

Going to mw tomorrow so we'll see if baby is moving in the right direction or not. Walking around today I thought I could feel him pushing down in my pelvis, hopefully that's a good sign and I'm not just wishful thinking.....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wouldnt mind him being right, me being first proper dec mum to go that would be nice, but aint getting no hopes up.

Im really expecting a big long bulid up again like i did with amber, but it could easily be something that happens within 10hrs, i keep forgetting things dont always map out the same! lol

Pushing down on pelvis is always a good sign :) esp if the feeling to pee is constantly back :D

If, anyone is willing to be my extra text buddy just let me know... am sure kirsten will be far to busy with her lil bundle! :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

I think planning is the way forward!! :haha: I am organising a Birthday party for myself next Saturday! I figured something at home would work with or without a baby ion the scene. So you can guarantee I will go into labour sat morning :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah no doubt! I am planning things as much as i can in the hopes she decides to ruin my plans!! on wed im going to a friends for takeaway, midwife and doctor on friday, Were putting up our tree on sat, sunday a friend is coming over, ANY of these days she is WELCOME to put in an appearance!!!! 

Mums gonna go to chemist 2m and get me some clary sage ( is that an oil? ) and evening primrose oil caplet things, and some aqueous creme for my skin, gonna keep it in the fridge see if it helps a bit more putting it on cold. 

Does anyone else feel like all the posts in 3rd tri are now like.. not really the stage were at.. like its time for us to move to the next room.. but were at the end and cant?? lol. does that make sense?? 

I'll be anybody's text buddy who needs it, i have free texts and am always online. unless im having a baby! haha,


----------



## FlowerFairy

purpledahlia said:


> yeah no doubt! I am planning things as much as i can in the hopes she decides to ruin my plans!! on wed im going to a friends for takeaway, midwife and doctor on friday, Were putting up our tree on sat, sunday a friend is coming over, ANY of these days she is WELCOME to put in an appearance!!!!
> 
> Mums gonna go to chemist 2m and get me some clary sage ( is that an oil? ) and evening primrose oil caplet things, and some aqueous creme for my skin, gonna keep it in the fridge see if it helps a bit more putting it on cold.
> *
> Does anyone else feel like all the posts in 3rd tri are now like.. not really the stage were at.. like its time for us to move to the next room.. but were at the end and cant?? lol. does that make sense?? *
> 
> I'll be anybody's text buddy who needs it, i have free texts and am always online. unless im having a baby! haha,

I said this somewhere else!!! I totally agree with you :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

iv got clary sage oil stuff, my god its horrible.
first time i put it in the bath i was nearly puking in other bathroom could still smell it, its horrible. 

purple, wana swap numbers?


----------



## FlowerFairy

I like Clary Sage!! My son always says I smell of Pepper! :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah just PM me! 

What does it smell like???


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah just PM me! 

What does it smell like???


----------



## FlowerFairy

Like Pepper!:haha: I do like it in the bath.


----------



## Angelmarie

Great to drop in here and see all the talk of trying to evict our babies! Im in the same boat! I have been given a date for my C-section on the 16th but I really really want him out before then! I have bought some raspberry leaf capsules and evening primrose oil, I bounce like a loon on my birthing ball, I have ordered clary sage oil... I really want things moving this week!!! :hissy:

Good luck to you guys too! :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

i dont like baths and cant really get out of mine, what do i do with the oil??


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls,

Cole John Kurt Cunningham, born on 27-11-09 at 01.24 AM after 8,5 hours of labor weighing in at 7lbs 13oz !!! Not made it till Dec but thought id update you all :D he was 39 weeks...

Ill post his birth story soon! Who else has popped in the mean time!?

X


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Congrats!!! x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I been having regualr pains since 11.30. Been in bed so not timed as yet but got up to make a brew now cos in a lot of pain.
Knowing my luck they'll disappear but right now it bloody hurts :cry:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congrats lunaty !!!! :flower: xxx


----------



## amerikiwi

Congrats to Lunaty and Baby Cole!


----------



## sw2129

Congrats lunaty!!

Well guys i'm off to hospital now, will meet my cynon in a few hours im so nervous!! See you all in a few days!! xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Pains have slowed. Typical!!:growlmad: Oh well...maybe it was a little start!


----------



## Love Bunny

Eeeep =D Welcome to december ladies!! x


----------



## JayDee

I've posted on your other thread Lunaty, but congrats again. You've missed a couple of other stars popping I think, the first post is up to date as far as I know.

It's December - yey, that means, even if I go over my date, chances are our baby should be here this month. Wonderful and scary thought at the same time.

Purpledahlia - hope your aquaeous cream works. I'm sure that's what I used to have when I was younger and had really itchy eczema. I was also wondering what you would do with clary sage if you didn't put it in the bath as I don't like baths either. Actually, our NCT tutor said that you could put it in a burner (but it doesn't smell that good, but that's a matter of taste I guess) or mix it with some base oil and use it as a massage oil (maybe not a great idea if your skin is sensitive to say the least at the minute).

Mummy2amber - you still here or was OH right about things starting last night?

Flowerfairy - hopefully next time the pains will lead to something.


----------



## Sparklebaby

congrats Lunarty :yipee:

30 days to go for me??? or is it lmao :rofl: the alarm has been set but noone knows when it will go off hehehehe.
Im gonna pack my bag today. I keep saying i will but havent got round to doing it yet, so on that note.....Im outta here :wohoo:


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats Lunaty! :flower: Much love to mum and baby :kiss:

Have you girls read the thread on the full moon and starting labour? Interesting...? I dont care if it does sound absurd Im going to try it! :thumbup:

Sorry things have slowed down, Flowerfairy - hopefully things will move for you soon though :hugs:


----------



## chuck

Well due on the 17th so he should be here by new year...eek!!


----------



## Squidge

Can't believe it's December already :shock:


----------



## chuck

Squidge said:


> Can't believe it's December already :shock:

I know...at least we've done all our xmas shopping!! We should have started earlier though to spread the cost what with the wedding, driving lessons, buying a car, AND the baby I'm bloody brassic already and I only got paid a couple days ago!

Just waiting for OH's gifts to arrive...good ol internetz shopping, I'm off work now so i can actually be in for the post for once!

Mind you back in April when I got my BFP December seemed so far away!


----------



## Squidge

chuck said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it's December already :shock:
> 
> I know...at least we've done all our xmas shopping!! We should have started earlier though to spread the cost what with the wedding, driving lessons, buying a car, AND the baby I'm bloody brassic already and I only got paid a couple days ago!
> 
> Just waiting for OH's gifts to arrive...good ol internetz shopping, I'm off work now so i can actually be in for the post for once!
> 
> *Mind you back in April when I got my BFP December seemed so far away*!Click to expand...

Didn't it just - i thought i had all the time in the world back then :rofl: 

I've just finished our Christmas Shopping too. OH and I aren't buying each other anything, we'll see what's available in the sales. Just gotta wrap them all up and buy Christmas cards for everyone! 

Still got loaaaaaaaaaaaaads to do though, have hardly any of Maddie's stuff at our house yet, it's all at my parents/OH's parents! :dohh:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Girls!!! I have a lot of aches and tummy pains. We plan to go out today for a walk into town and keep moving to see if things are going.

I love the feeling that no matter what, I will have my baby this month!!! 

WELCOME TO DECEMBER!! :flower::flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh my, its december ladies.


----------



## fairy1984

hooray December is here at last! by my due date it means that even if baby went two weeks overdue and needed inducing, that would happen on xmas day so baby surely cant take 6 days getting out of me. 

i'll have my baby by the end of the month (but any day now would be fine by me!)

good luck to all us December mums! :)


----------



## aly888

I can not believe how quick the last 8 months has gone (coz it took me a while to realise I was pregnant...lol)! it is actually quite scary reading what some of you have put, like, no matter what, we ARE having our babies THIS month...eek!

Chuck - I too have done all my xmas shopping online, and I too am happy i'll actually be in to receive the parcels (although yesterday when delivery man turned up i was still in my dressing gown...lol)

Good luck girlies...


----------



## Angelmarie

I havent quite finished my Christmas shopping but what I have got I have started to wrap and I wrote loads of cards last night. Tree and decorations went up last night too. I want everything sorted so I can concentrate on getting baby moving! :happydance:


----------



## chuck

We're doing decorations at the weekend, I'm supposed to wrap some gifts today...but with a hyperactive kitten that may prove difficult!


----------



## Sparklebaby

it might be december but im right at the end.....so could i be december or could i be going back to the January Garnets where I started this preg off? I reckon im gonna be early :haha: exciting tho :yipee::dance:


----------



## snugglebot

...sneeks over :argh:

Ladies.... are you open to welcoming in some of us "residual" November sparklers who are still waiting for their babies?? :rofl: Otherwise known as "sparkly stars" now :)


----------



## purpledahlia

sparkly stars, :rofl: love it!

I woke up (yes i actually slept last night) with some period crampy pains again, then read the full moon thread, im gonna go out tomorrow and stand in the freezing cold and rub my belly. :rofl:

I really wanted her to come today, its my friends bday. but to no avail im still sitting here eating my honey nut cereal. :(

Dear Ava

Please Leave mummys tummy now, IT IS TIME....

Naughty baby.

Thanks 
mummy xx


----------



## katie_bump

purpledahlia said:


> sparkly stars, :rofl: love it!
> 
> I woke up (yes i actually slept last night) with some period crampy pains again, *then read the full moon thread, im gonna go out tomorrow and stand in the freezing cold and rub my belly. *
> 
> I really wanted her to come today, its my friends bday. but to no avail im still sitting here eating my honey nut cereal. :(
> 
> Dear Ava
> 
> Please Leave mummys tummy now, IT IS TIME....
> 
> Naughty baby.
> 
> Thanks
> mummy xx


Hehehe il be out there in the garden rubbing my belly too :haha:


----------



## katie_bump

Anyone else feeling kinda desperate for LO to come out now? I know im still two weeks away from my due date..but id really really like it if he would make an early appearance..PLEEEEEEASE! :flower:


----------



## aly888

katie_bump said:


> Anyone else feeling kinda desperate for LO to come out now? I know im still two weeks away from my due date..but id really really like it if he would make an early appearance..PLEEEEEEASE! :flower:

SNAP!!! :thumbup: im one day ahead of you and I am so ready (physically) for my baby to arrive now! I wouldnt say the house was ready for her arrival yet though. Not got an xmas tree or anything yet!! lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I keep feeling the same. I'm ready now (even though we're moving house on Sat :dohh:) but nothing is happening. None of the ladies who went before me seemed as impatient so early so I just try to keep busy.

I went to the mw today and she wrote that baby is "eng" but more ballottable (palpable) than last week. Odd. And her bum is high up so she's really long already. I guess, she'll just force her way out of she gets too big... haha.


----------



## purpledahlia

yes me me me !! *waves hands in the air!!**

Im measuring big so i look overdue already!!! 

Ive been told i will get induced at term if i havnt gone into labour so i know i wont have to go over, seeing consultant at 39weeks and demanding a sweep. 

hurry up baby! im just planning loads so that the chances of her ruining my plans kick in...lol. 

mummy to amber are you here???


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: snuggs im sure the girls wont mind u sneaking over lol :winkwink:


----------



## chuck

I'm i n2 minds...on one hand I am ready because I'm uncomfortable and tired but on the toher hand I dont know if I'll ever be ready to actually have a baby!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:lol:

Do you also not find yourself thinking that EDD is ages away but, actually when you think of things you have to do, say next week, it seems like it's too close! Ahaha.

Oh, I just don't want to go overdue :(


----------



## xxx bex xxx

my baby is 4/5 ths engaged.....other than that..nothing to report!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im def ready for him to make an appearence now, although we have made a deal that he will stay put til sat when my litter of puppies go to their new homes. then its all systems go, i ve booked a reflexology appintment for the 9th (38 weeks) to try and encourage him out. i got my BFP the month i had reflexolgy so im hoping to round off the pregnancy with a session.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

forgot to add that as well as being 4/5ths engaged....we are still measuring behind..35 weeks. i really do hope that its true that its a small baby and my dates aint wrong!!lol!!


----------



## RobenR

It's December now, this baby can come at any time! My BH have started to get strong enough to time when they hit (usually in the middle of the night) but there's no regular pattern to them. They're painful as anything though, to the point where I have to do breathing exercises. I'm hopeful this means that maybe the baby wouldn't mind arriving a few days early, considering he's measuring 3 weeks ahead of where we actually are, so we're already over 40 weeks.

How's the rest of you ladies making out?


----------



## JayDee

Firstly, welcome along sparkly stars :wave: it only seems fair that you join our group given the amount of starry sparklers we had in this group (a name I've just made up for the stars that came early!). If you want me to put you on the first post just let me know. In the nicest possible way I hope you're not with us too long!

Bex - I'm still measuring 35cm as well, and 3/5 engaged, same as last Monday. I'm putting it down to small(ish) baby and not having lots of water. Hopefully it's the same for us both.

I would also love for my baby to come sometime sooner rather than later. If he decides to be late, I won't get a sweep until 23 Dec, which, in all likihood means I'd be in hospital for xmas :( Please baby come quick, santa won't know where to bring your presents if you're not home with us at least a few days before xmas :)


----------



## londonbabe

Congrats to all those who have delievered early


----------



## chuck

I'm 3/5ths and have been measuring spot on at every appt so far...will see again on thursday.

I'm hoping he's a lil more engaged.

I see the OB next week and she said she would give me a sweep if tehings were favourable so c'mon cervix...be favourable! LOL


----------



## Angelmarie

I have been measuring consistently 2 weeks behind since 25 weeks. Lots of small babies around! :baby:

I was 4/5 engaged at my last appointment 2 weeks ago but I am hoping that at my appointment tomorrow Im told he is further down... certainly feels like it! :wacko:


----------



## aly888

i dont seem to be having as much luck as the rest of you!! I am measuring a week ahead (by fundal height) and have been since 26 weeks, but she still isnt the slightest bit engaged...or at least, she wasnt at my last mw appt. Hopefully this thursday she will say that im at least a titchy bit engaged coz at least then things are going in the right direction...literally!!
as for wanting her to be here now, i definately do...my OH on the other hand has 'told me' i cant have the baby until after the 8th December (coz, like its my decision anyway!?? :lol:) coz he has to take his car for a magazine photoshoot that he cant possibly miss!!! :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Im gonna go to a reflexologist, see if it does anything!


----------



## topazicatzbet

purpledahlia said:


> Im gonna go to a reflexologist, see if it does anything!

my reflexologist started her daughters labour off, im hoping she has the same luck with me.


----------



## purpledahlia

yey ok im a teeny bit excited, gonna ring her tonight! its my old neighbour!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: !!ITS DECEMBER!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sharp came around. 

Congrats Lunaty . I feel like am only 1 left due on 4th, but looking at first page still a few :thumbup:

My, OH's feelings were off, haha. :growlmad: I had bath last night, got few pains within 5/10mins, they wore off pretty quickly. 

I wish i could make plans to do something every day, but just tooo much work when youve got a toddler. 40min trip to few shops today took 1hr30mins. lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck, if nothing else its a nice pamper session for aching feet and will make sure everything is in tip top shape ready for labour.


----------



## purpledahlia

im dying for a pedi, my feet are gross i really should do something before i go into labour!!

Mummy to amber i thought you had popped!!! :D

I gots me some Evening primrose oil today, so you can either *insert* ahem, them, or take orally???


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> im dying for a pedi, my feet are gross i really should do something before i go into labour!!
> 
> Mummy to amber i thought you had popped!!! :D
> 
> I gots me some Evening primrose oil today, so you can either *insert* ahem, them, or take orally???

I wish i had! Feelings im getting in my lady area are freaking me out just wana scratch her out haha!
About to msg you to. 

I thought they were 2 different ones, like 1 for oral and 1 for up ya lady area.. but i dunno. Ones ive got only seem to say oral.


----------



## MrsQ

ohhhhhhhhh what does a reflexologist do then?
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My OH, isnt able to book time off work he wanted from 21st. He has to work that week, but hes had to take off 7 days before then so having 10-18th off, which in a way isnt to bad. So really need get this lil madam out from now till 10th so we can take her see my parents on time OH got the time off. 

I can only hope shes nice and decides its time to give up and show her face!


----------



## MrsQ

bless. Make sure you do the full moon thing then!
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am aching again.... fingers crossed for contractions. I have walked loads today and had a curry. In a bit I am running a warm bath with Clary sage and eating some pineapple :haha: And if all else fails I'll try for the full moon .
I am a walking cliche!! :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Think try full moon thingy to, nothing to lose eh. 

I proper love eating curries but after few hours the heartburn is soo intense i totally regret eating it, dont u get heartburn from it?


----------



## FlowerFairy

*touch wood* but my heartburn seems to have stopped. When the bump dropped I seemed to stop suffering. 
I havent had a mega hot curry, just a normal Tikka.

For one of us on here the moon thing must work!!!! bagsy me :haha::haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lucky sod! Even though my bumps dropped, i think just growing bigger and bigger and shes back up in my ribs/stomach somewhere like that, really expecting her be over 9lbs. 

Hahaha! 
Just gotta be able to find and see the moon to, never really noticed it at 7am ebfore.


----------



## FlowerFairy

My OH has bet me I wont be outside at 7am tomorrow :haha: I'll show him!!! My son even said he would come with me so at least I have some support :haha:

I don't want a 9lber!! James was 7lb 11oz and that was ok... Shame we can't just book these things. 

I might even put clean bedding on tonight, that might guarantee waters breaking or something


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ohh i aint going outside, to bloody cold. Esp if its like how it was this morning, frostie and -2 lol!

Was he early or late? Id love a baby that size be so different, amber was 8lb 10oz lol!


----------



## FlowerFairy

James was 1 week late, and I knew my dates 100% due to only sleeping with his dad once ever.... but that's a different story :haha:

My family have done a sweep guess thing and loads of them have said 9lb! The meanies :haha: 8lb would be ok.


----------



## purpledahlia

does the moon thing work if you do it but stand inside???


----------



## JayDee

So, anyone feeling anything after trying the moon thing?
Personally, 7am this morning I was tucked up warm in bed!

Think I am going to start on the spicy food tonight, chilli maybe? Luckily I've not (touch wood) had heartburn at all so I can go all out on this spicy stuff. Might even have some fresh pineapple before I go out today. I know maybe a bit early to be encouraging him out already given I've got 2 and a half weeks till by due date but, if I have to have a sweep it'll be on 23/12, I really want him here before that....


----------



## Angelmarie

Yup I was tucked up in bed too :dohh: I figure I will try it tonight... or even now judging by the miserable weather and the fact that it still looks like night out there! :wacko:

I am going to go for pineapple today and some bouncing on the birthing ball. More raspberry leaf capsules and starting on the Evening Primrose oil. If my clary sage oil comes today I will be having a bath too. 

I have been getting some pains but they dont have any sort of pattern to them... I just hope I can get this little man to see sense soon! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys shame no one did the full moon thing would have been interesting!

Is everyone leaking from their nips? as i have had 3 friends who are pregnant and given birth and all had leaky nips and i am getting worried i wont be able to bf?
x


----------



## Angelmarie

I have leaked a good few times now but not really consistantly or hardly ever enough to warrant wearing breast pads... I wouldnt worry I am sure you will be fine - I cant remember leaking at all with my first. :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

My nips don't leak and never did last time and I BF so don't worry MrsQ! :hug:

The Moon thing didnt work.... I was in bed too :haha: But I do have a tummy ache as per flipping usual. 

I been trying all sorts like spicy food, Pineapple and Clary sage baths and have just decided not to bother any more!! It hasn't worked,and baby is gonna come when it's ready. I admit defeat :haha:


----------



## MrsQ

aw hunny........................ big hugs!

Have you got date for inducement? 

Thanks for the replys re nips leakage. Was just getting a bit concerned as i have problems with my hormones anyway and producing milk when NOT pregnant is one of the problems but its never happened to me. 

Well seems to have slowed down ni the Dec stars dept with births! 

When do you start using clary sage? My friend gave me a bottle with loads of stuff in it and siad to rub it on your belly but havent done it yet as dont want to have a prem baby. Will start at 37 weeks.
And anyone used primrose oil?
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I see the MW on 15th Dec and she will give me an induction date then if need be! I only went a week over with James so hoping I wont get that far!!

I just put about 6 drops of CS in a warm bath, partly because I find it relaxing and it helps me sleep. i started at 37 weeks I think . Haven't done anything with Primrose oil and I dont know much about it. 

I reckon once I relax and just admit that baby will come when it's cooked, I'll prob go into labour! :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

hopefully. fingers crossed for you!
So basically i can start the whole clary sage thing next week (am 36 weeks tomo)
I do love oils and stuff. x


----------



## chuck

I'm betting most stars are born around xmas just because its a pain in the ass for us not being able to organize xmas the way we usually do!


----------



## MrsQ

pmsl


----------



## chuck

Just you wait, there'll be loads around xmas and then new year!

I'm betting my monster will be here xmas eve...a week late..it'll be just my luck.

Mind you I see the MW tomorrow and my OB next week and the OB said she'd give me a sweep if she can so I'm hoping I might be able to get things going a couple days early!


----------



## JayDee

Agreed, you think they'd know that they want to be a bit away from xmas otherwise they'll be destined to a life of joint presents from people!

Well, operation get baby out has started, just had my first bit of fresh pineapple, unfortunately all it seems to have done so far is make him kick!

Flower - hope you're right about giving up trying bringing yours along, keep us posted, it might be the theory we all need to adopt!

MrsQ - no leaking here either, pretty sure our bodies will know what to do when the time comes. One of the breast feeding tutors we had (ended up at 3 different classes!) said that just having a crying baby in the room can sometimes stimulate the reflex but (luckily) it's not happened with my niece (9m) yet!


----------



## chuck

OOOooo waht happened with missmurder?

I scrolled down a bit but may have missed something, anyone heard form her after getting pains right after her sweep?? She was 9 days over I think!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

yep,i reckon ill be a week late and she'll arrive xmas eve.sod's law!!
but i want my baby now!! *stamps feet an folds arms*!!


----------



## chuck

Hmmmm cant i get the baby out now and then he can go to Grandma for a while so I can get drunk over xmas and eat my dinner in peace then I'll take him back after boxing day...that sounds good to me!!

LOL...I don't mind when he turns up really but before xmas would be better I don't want to be induced I want to go to the birthing centre here in Canterbury - where I live NOT bloody miles away to the hospital!

Mind you not that we know how the hell I'll get to the birthing centre/hospital anyway unless OH passes his driving test on the 14th!


----------



## hattiehippo

I sure mine's going to wait to the last minute and be Christmas week - then I'll have to remind him its his own fault that he gets joint presents. I'd really like it to be by the end of next week but as nothing feels any different yet, I don't think its going to happen. 

My husband is driving me mad at the mo - he's bored of waiting and keeps telling me he wants the baby now. Hey me too! At least he's not having to carry it round constantly while waiting!


----------



## chuck

I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and have had no 'stirrings' yet so I dont think he'll be here early but you never know!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i just had a bit of a reality check whilst lookin through posts..... a thread titled "i just want my bfp for xmas".......made me think im lucky to be pregnant and when the baby comes the baby comes!!


----------



## charliejo

Ok, so I have now officially read the eviction notice to my bump! All I want for Christmas is my healthy baby.... just been told I will have to stay in under observation for at least 24 hours- because I am Strep B positive. So hoping we are on time or a wee bit early not a week late (xmas eve.)

xx


----------



## charliejo

Bex you are totally right- she will come when she is ready. We are the lucky ones- just nice to think you can have an influence on when they come!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No-one taken the 1st proper dec baby yet? 

I cant have my baby that close to xmas, so am okay :D 2 wk for me is 18th. 

About the nipple & leakage. Mine never leaked while carrying amber i had no problems BF'in her. Mine only leaked this time before i got my bfp. 

I came off here at about 9:15pm last night by 9:30 i was having waves of lower backache, didnt really think much of it. Still happening by time i switched tv off at 11:45pm. By 12am i was having pains roughly 12-15mins apart for over 3hrs, pretty uncomfortable. By 4am belly stopped contraction but ive still got backache coming and going. Oh my god the pressure in my butt.. dunno how worse it can get. My SPD reallly playing up today and to add to that more mucus. 
Im over moon though actually getting some pains again.


----------



## Jemz3741

Hope this is finally the start for u mummytoamberx :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks. 

Am in that position... i dunno whether have a bath or not... either going to help or going make it all stop. Lol
Backache still there, getting period pain every so often.


----------



## Jemz3741

MummyToAmberx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Am in that position... i dunno whether have a bath or not... either going to help or going make it all stop. Lol
> Backache still there, getting period pain every so often.

nooo dont have a bath, jump up and down :haha:
sounds like summin is happening xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Simliar pains for me all last night as well!!! Had really sharp pains low down in my stomach and across the small of my back and horrible pressure in my bum and pelvis ...yet today im completly fine ....grrrrr i really thought something was happening! Guess LO was just engaging more or something it was weird....i felt at a few points that i was gonna burst or something. Strange night!lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jemz3741 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Am in that position... i dunno whether have a bath or not... either going to help or going make it all stop. Lol
> Backache still there, getting period pain every so often.
> 
> nooo dont have a bath, jump up and down :haha:
> sounds like summin is happening xxxClick to expand...

Am getting up and down alot, i keep having to sit down my feet hurt, that count? lol
Putting amber down for nap in a bit so going get on my ball + RLT


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sweetlullaby said:


> Simliar pains for me all last night as well!!! Had really sharp pains low down in my stomach and across the small of my back and horrible pressure in my bum and pelvis ...yet today im completly fine ....grrrrr i really thought something was happening! Guess LO was just engaging more or something it was weird....i felt at a few points that i was gonna burst or something. Strange night!lol

Iv had about 2 nights of this before, then got up during the day and be perfectly fine, but this time it is continuing, so my fingers & toes are crossed lol! 

I keep having cervix pains to, i hate them!


----------



## purpledahlia

mummy to amber you really wanna be the first true dec star dont you hahaha :D

I am just totally bored of waiting, im going to pizza hut tonight YEY!! not had 1 since i lived in London!! 

and at 7.30 am.. i was in bed :D


----------



## purpledahlia

whats with all the tubal reversal or tubal ligitation threads? what are they? is it when someone gets their tubes tied and then change their mind?? why are they asking in 3rd tri?? im so confused


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Amber went out with bang for dec 07... so may aswell try fill in the true bang going into dec haha!

Ohh dont mention pizza hut.............. am going be bugging OH for nacho's now haha.


----------



## purpledahlia

dunno what zacho's is... i wanted to go to nando's but one of my friends doesnt like it, she suggested pizza hut.. amazing! :D

Prob wont get the chance to go out for a meal again for a while, and havnt for a while, so might aswell!!! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> dunno what zacho's is... i wanted to go to nando's but one of my friends doesnt like it, she suggested pizza hut.. amazing! :D
> 
> Prob wont get the chance to go out for a meal again for a while, and havnt for a while, so might aswell!!! :D

i meant nacho's :blush:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Mmmmmmm Pizza Hut...........*drools* :haha: You know id never been in pizza hut before i was pregnant lol and now im addicted!!!! Same with Starbucks and their Hot Chocolate!! :haha: 

Ohhh hopefully it will be something for you!!! You definately wanna be the first true dec star mummy lol

Hmmm havnt looked at the tubal reversal threads or nefin....weird dont know anything about them either! Think i seen something about the menopause as well??!!


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah i saw something about menopause hahahaha! Weird?! Shouldnt they be in the TTC forum??

Ohhh nacho's... yummy, and starbucks hotchoc! YUMMMM i used to get starbucks all the time in london, then i fired them and employed costa, because they did amazing vanilla latte's. then i moved and had to leave costa for ... no replacement! But ive saved a shed load by not having the temptation of them being near me! (closest costa is 30mins!-only been twice!)

well now its either pizza hut or a takeaway chinese, i hope its pizza hut. I also hope my friends realise i cant fit in the back of either of their cars! :rofl: (3 door's)


----------



## EmmanBump

oh god i LOVE starbucks!! :D 

I GOT THE KEYS TO MY APARTMENT!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE IT =D 

just gotta keep busy busy busy lol


----------



## purpledahlia

oh yey! when do you move?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

EmmanBump said:


> oh god i LOVE starbucks!! :D
> 
> I GOT THE KEYS TO MY APARTMENT!!!!!!!!!!!
> I LOVE IT =D
> 
> just gotta keep busy busy busy lol

Just been talking about you on MV 
Thought may of had your lil girl seems not seen u around for ages!


----------



## EmmanBump

well as soon as we have it carpetted we can move in, its brand new so has NOTHING arghhhh, so on friday were having some ppl round for quotes, so ill hopefully be in by xmas. 

Ive been told the flow in my placenta is slightly raised, does this mean shes getting really big?


----------



## purpledahlia

:wacko: absoloutley no idea chick,


----------



## katie_bump

Got my induction date- 20th December..
Time to come out now baby!!
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck mummytoAmber! I really hope this is it for you! I am certain you'll be the 1st real Dec star :flower:

Emmaanbump - Good luck with the move!!! 

I want nandos now :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

sorry, i should of known better, all this talk of yummy foods infront of pregnant people.... :D

i am sick of this huge bump now, really, please come out. :(


----------



## MrsQ

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm nandos. May have to request that as my girls night out xmas meal!

We are putting up the xmas decorations tonight in the hope that its out of the weay and bubs will arrive before xmas so i can have a drinky poos.

good luck all who are showing signs! I am very jealous.
x


----------



## Sparklebaby

mmmmm pizza hut.....mmmm i can taste the crust now dunked into sour ceam dip *dribble dribble* lol.
:hissy: i want pizza hut lol xxxxx im outta her for the night ladies. if anyone can help me on my thread in 3rd trimester i would be grateful thanks. i forget now what i called it but its all about clothes again :blush: 

thankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

Sparklebaby said:


> mmmmm pizza hut.....mmmm i can taste the crust now dunked into sour ceam dip *dribble dribble* lol.
> :hissy: i want pizza hut lol xxxxx im outta her for the night ladies. if anyone can help me on my thread in 3rd trimester i would be grateful thanks. i forget now what i called it but its all about clothes again :blush:
> 
> thankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx

Lisa. Fancy doing a pizza hut lunch in croydon? 
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

evening ladies, saw the midwife today and im 2/5th palpable :happydance::happydance:

he was at the brim this time last week so im taking it as good progress.


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoooohooooooo nice one topaz :dance:

MrsQ....If......I can get MIL to pick me up earlier im actually going to croydon tomorro anyway if ur free or able. im meeting kayleigh at 3 for coffee if u wanna join us and having my hair cut at 5.15. let me know via text as i will be coming off here soon and will need to ask MIL to collect me earlier. xxxx will be nice to see u again.
Or what we could do if not tomorro is if ur able to drive is come pick me up and we could go to the one on the purley way or wherever is easy to park close by lol. next week i am busy on tues and weds. the following week busy mon but other than that im fairly free. obviously the later its organised for the harder its gonna be for us both xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

does palpable mean in.. in the pelvis? 

OH wont let me have nacho's tonight lol maybe friday... my reply well hopefully i'll be to busy on friday! lol

work got the number of days he has left off, actually got more, so half day friday then off for 2 weeks on monday :D 

we've got our xmas stuff up, love it :D


----------



## chuck

I am longing for a chinese takeaway..I've wanted one for ages but I'm so skint this month I'll never get one before the baby comes. I think I've had 1 chinese this year!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

MummyToAmberx said:


> does palpable mean in.. in the pelvis?

i think it means that she can feel 2/5th of his head there fore he is 3/5th engaged. she said he was well down so i guess that means he is well in the pelvis.


----------



## chuck

palpable = feelable

when the MW feels your tummy she is palpating it.


----------



## JayDee

Thought mine had decided he wanted to make an early appearance a couple of hours ago. I was driving home and, sounds weird but, it felt like I was sitting on his head! Also got a couple of "new" pains as I was driving along. Seems to have stopped now I'm home but I had chilli for tea to try and encourage him along!

Mummytoamber - sounds like yours might come bang on time - fx for you.


----------



## sweetlullaby

Flip....i am such a complete grump tonight :( 

TMI.......i had the runs twice :(:( and attempted to put up the xmas tree etc...It didnt happen.

The bloody thing is too tall grrrrr. One set of lights arnt working grrrr.There were too many red baubles and not enough gold...then my brother came into the living room and turned on the music channels and kept singing along and wouldnt shut up....so i flipped :blush: yelled my head off at him, threw the baubles across the living room and then kicked the tree and it fell over :blush: Complete temper tantrum!!

So the tree is now standing bare in the corner of the living room because iv decided i hate it already! And that i was gonna cancel christmas and return all the xmas presents i've bought!

On a good note...i got my hospital notes back!
Please tell me someone that im not the first to throw a complete temper tantrum :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I love a good temper tantrum. Nothing like slamming a few doors! :hug:

So, in operation "Do nothing to get baby out" I had a bath WITHOUT Clary Sage, I have thrown away the last bit of fresh pineapple out and am making a very non spicy Shepherds Pie for tea tomorrow.
I will not be having sex. 

Lets see what happens.... :happydance:


----------



## MrsQ

pmsl @flowerfairy.

I had a tantrum last night. Hubs had missed the last bus from dorking to our home and i had to drive 15 mins (half asleep as he woke me up) to go and get him but he phoned and sad i will start walking down and i said dont as i have no where to stop and he was like just wait by the roundabout!
anyway gets to the roundabout and he is not there so carried on and saw him on the OPPOSITE side of the road so had to drive al the way uip to the train station anyway to do a u turn and then I lost him again had to do the roundabout again and then u turn at station and then slammed on my gas in 1st!!! I felt like a right bioy racer lol aND then slammed the brakes and skidded (on A road too which is 50 miles an hour) told him he was the most thickest person i had come across and drove home in silence.
x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Phew thank goodness im not alone :haha: still feel super grumpy though :( 

LOL at flowerfairy :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

My pizza was amazing!!!!!


----------



## katie_bump

purpledahlia said:


> My pizza was amazing!!!!!

mmm pizza..now i want pizza *waddles off to the freezer*


----------



## purpledahlia

it was pizza hut pizza... amazingness on a plate! i also got chicken strips with sour creme and FIZZY juice! :D (we dont buy any)

i went out and rubbed my belly infront of the moon. i looked so stupid, my sister had a right laugh at me!


----------



## katie_bump

purpledahlia said:


> it was pizza hut pizza... amazingness on a plate! i also got chicken strips with sour creme and FIZZY juice! :D (we dont buy any)
> 
> i went out and rubbed my belly infront of the moon. i looked so stupid, my sister had a right laugh at me!

i couldnt see the moon :dohh: but i went out and rubbed my belly in all directions just incase :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: 

The moon here was clear as day, actually it was kinda spooky.. a field with the moon and some trees with no leaves leaving an outline around it... tried to take a picture but all i got was a circle for the moon on a black background :rofl:


----------



## sweetlullaby

purpledahlia said:


> it was pizza hut pizza... amazingness on a plate! i also got chicken strips with sour creme and FIZZY juice! :D (we dont buy any)
> 
> i went out and rubbed my belly infront of the moon. i looked so stupid, my sister had a right laugh at me!

*drools* Ohhhhhh were they the really nice breaded chicken strips???? Making me want them sooo much right now!!

OMG........I just realised you can ORDER pizza hut ONLINE!!!!I cant believe i didnt know that!!! i am sooo tempted to order one and pig out :blush: Hmmmmm am thinking pepperoni feast pizza, Potato wedges and breaded chicken strips and sour creme sauce and sweet chilli sauce to dip my pizza into :haha: yes im disgusting and greedy! :) 

Hmmmmm Local pizza hut will be closed so am going to order one for tomorrow :haha:

This has just put me in a very good mood :)


----------



## purpledahlia

:D

i cant order online, they dont deliver here unfortunately, but in a way its a good thing or i woiuld be a lot fatter and a lot poorer!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I just discovered it and my local pizza hut is only a couple of miles away :) Im sooo happy!!! Going to order tomorrow for dinner (see what im in the mood for lol) a treat to myself :) Wont be doing it often though :haha: would end up completly broke!! :haha:

And i reckon if i ordered it tonight for tomorrow i would go into labour and my brother would end up with a free dinner and id miss out! :haha: 

Hmmmm TMI.....but is having the runs a sign of going into labour? :blush: i've had them three times today and had a lot of pains etc last night and a few today....not sure if it was the curry sauce i had on my chips yesterday or a possible sign of the end being in sight lol


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Aiden Jacob was born on November 27th at 10:13pm weighing 9lbs8oz 21 inches long!!


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats!


----------



## EmmanBump

congrats!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

argh! why cant i sleep these days!! Even if its not itching i just cant sleep! so annoying!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations!! :happydance: xx


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsQ

Congratulations! I love that name Aiden!
xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Congratulations! Hope Mum and baby are both doing well! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations


----------



## KitKat

congratulations hes lovely 



Its my due date 2day im 3cm and have another sweep at 2pm today fingers crossed he makes his apearance soon 
:hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck Kitkat . :flower: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to birth of another baby.

Think KitKat going take first proper dec place here like  Best of luck!

I much prefer dominios to a pizza hut. OH said i can have 1 tonight lol. 

I had shower last night i needed it, so all my waves of pain pretty much went after abit. Lol. 

Today i just feel bit off/sickly. So see whether going tobe sickness day, i had a clearout from top end before i had amber lol never the bottom end.


----------



## KitKat

thanks for the good luck wishes girls 
will keep you updated of to get dressed to make my way 2 midwifes i hate getting these sweeps but hopefully it will be worth it 

hope we all have our babys soon i just cant wait 2 see what this little man looks like 

x:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

so far according to the list none of the babies born that were due for dec have been born in dec lol!


----------



## MrsQ

hehe i just know i will be a jan garnet!!


----------



## EmmanBump

god luck kitkat!


Ahhh got the midwifes in a bit, my back is killing me, my spd is getting soooo worse i just wanna cry :(


----------



## purpledahlia

ive been having more pains last night and a few today, wonder if its anything.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

iv had lower back ache for the past few days.....been feeling really sick too...had lots of braxtons last night....had a dream last night my waters broke in john lewis!! bizare! i never shop in there!!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Welll think the runs i had must have been the curry sauce :haha: coz im still here and havnt had any pains or anything today! 

Ohhhh good luck Kitkat ....maybe you'll be the first true dec star mummy :haha: 

Well one week to go until due date......its actually going in really fast!!! I dont now where each day goes!! I mean its half 3 in the afternoon and i havnt even got washed or dressed yet :blush: or made dinner or do any cleaning or anything!! :haha: talk about lazy me!!


----------



## EmmanBump

How the hell do u ladies wee in the test pots?? Lol 
im at my mums today and i was like i need a weee sample n she was like ur not weeing in my jugs lol so i had to just wee in the pot, its mission impossible!!!


----------



## MrsQ

haha i am the same. In fact i just woke myself up snoring pmsl!
x


----------



## glong88

EmmanBump said:


> How the hell do u ladies wee in the test pots?? Lol
> im at my mums today and i was like i need a weee sample n she was like ur not weeing in my jugs lol so i had to just wee in the pot, its mission impossible!!!


HAHA - I can NEVER pee in the pot - last attempt - when I forgot to take mine with me, ended up back in the toilet cos i dropped it!!:dohh:


----------



## MrsQ

i get one of the plastic cups that are by the water machine and wee into that first!
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Peeing in the pot is a disaster! Does anyone else come from one of the tightest PCT's where you're given a sample bottle at 8 week appointment and expected to use the same one all through!! :haha::haha::haha: I have to boil it every week. Bloody cost cutting!!!!


----------



## chuck

^^^ I'm supposed to reuse mine but I noticed where they keep a box of spares on the way to the waiting room so I nab on on my way in - I always need a wee by the time I get to the hospital anyway!


----------



## sweetlullaby

:haha: i steal them from the doctors surgery when ive had a midwifes appointment because they never give them back. Saying that i've run out and have to bring a sample to the hospital next wednesday if im still here :haha: 

They are a nightmare to pee in. I keep some disposable cups under the sink in the bathroom and use them then pour it in :haha: gross i know but there is no way i could pee straight into the teeny bottle! 

I would have told my mum to go get me a glass or a cup and that i would replace it for her :haha: xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh...Too late now but if I have another baby I will search out and pinch :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

what? i just tell her i need a pot for next week... i never get given it back and they always ask for one, if i dont have one i just do it when im there the next time, into like a silver bowl, much easier!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Is the silver bowl the tinfoilish one?? :haha: I've been given it once or twice at the hospital because i havnt had a sample with me. I think they're a lot easier to pee in but a lot quicker to spill :haha:


----------



## chuck

When I had my wisdom teeth out in January they made me take a pg test I had to pee in one of he cardboard trays and leave it in the loo for the nurse to do the test...so much easier to pee in!

Mind you she came out with her thumbs up I nearly wet myself I didnt know if she meant I was pg or I could have my teeth out LOL!


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i normally leave it in there and she bends it and pours it into a tube and then brings it thru! 

much easier to pee in! :D


----------



## nicolascott13

hi there well feeling really low today :(

did the full moon thing yesterday early morning , got sweep done in afternoon baby at last scan at 38 weeks is 7lbs 15ozs ( cervix very soft , less than 1cm , mid antirior , slightly open , baby engaged almost fully 4/5th and head is -2 station ) this is my second baby too , 1st labour started at 35weeks with dillation to 7cm without noticing and bed rest till they broke my waters at 37+3 to a healthy 7lbs 1 and a half ozs baby boy . and went walking all day .

never had spotting or show or contractions or cramps not a sausage :( never slept a wink last night 1st time ever :(
nothin today apart from feel like crap no pains or anything .

have been doing everything else to bring on this labour and nothing is buging :(

feel so low :(


----------



## katie_bump

nicolascott13 said:


> hi there well feeling really low today :(
> 
> did the full moon thing yesterday early morning , got sweep done in afternoon baby at last scan at 38 weeks is 7lbs 15ozs ( cervix very soft , less than 1cm , mid antirior , slightly open , baby engaged almost fully 4/5th and head is -2 station ) this is my second baby too , 1st labour started at 35weeks with dillation to 7cm without noticing and bed rest till they broke my waters at 37+3 to a healthy 7lbs 1 and a half ozs baby boy . and went walking all day .
> 
> never had spotting or show or contractions or cramps not a sausage :( never slept a wink last night 1st time ever :(
> nothin today apart from feel like crap no pains or anything .
> 
> have been doing everything else to bring on this labour and nothing is buging :(
> 
> feel so low :(

Hope something happens for you soon!
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nicolascott13 said:


> hi there well feeling really low today :(
> 
> did the full moon thing yesterday early morning , got sweep done in afternoon baby at last scan at 38 weeks is 7lbs 15ozs ( cervix very soft , less than 1cm , mid antirior , slightly open , baby engaged almost fully 4/5th and head is -2 station ) this is my second baby too , 1st labour started at 35weeks with dillation to 7cm without noticing and bed rest till they broke my waters at 37+3 to a healthy 7lbs 1 and a half ozs baby boy . and went walking all day .
> 
> never had spotting or show or contractions or cramps not a sausage :( never slept a wink last night 1st time ever :(
> nothin today apart from feel like crap no pains or anything .
> 
> have been doing everything else to bring on this labour and nothing is buging :(
> 
> feel so low :(


Hope things start moving soon for you.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I have to reuse the same pee bottle every time, but if you think about its probably for the best... recycling n'all


----------



## EmmanBump

Hello ladies .... 
I need some opinions/help/advice?!
Just got back from the midwifes ... she said i dont need an induction date anymore bla bla bla ... fine. 
But she measured my bump and two weeks ago i was measuring 36 when i was 36 weeks ... perfect 
but now im measuring 35 when im 38 and babys not back to back so i just dont understand ... 
she said shes not gonna give me another scan bcos the babies head is engaged and she has a strong heartbeat ... 
but now im scared bcos efore they said tht my placenta flow was slightly raised ... do u think tht it might not be working properly therefore shes not growing as she should or shud i just shut up and eat like a pig? lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

EmmanBump said:


> Hello ladies ....
> I need some opinions/help/advice?!
> Just got back from the midwifes ... she said i dont need an induction date anymore bla bla bla ... fine.
> But she measured my bump and two weeks ago i was measuring 36 when i was 36 weeks ... perfect
> but now im measuring 35 when im 38 and babys not back to back so i just dont understand ...
> she said shes not gonna give me another scan bcos the babies head is engaged and she has a strong heartbeat ...
> but now im scared bcos efore they said tht my placenta flow was slightly raised ... do u think tht it might not be working properly therefore shes not growing as she should or shud i just shut up and eat like a pig? lol

When baby engages down more it isnt uncommon for your bump to get smaller, making your measurements less. 

Keep an eye on her movements, if your not happy give someone a call.


----------



## chuck

Emman...my bump hasn't gotten any bigger in 2 weeks MW doesn't seem too concerned as all is well.

Although babba puts on a lot of weight in the last few weeks we dont and the baby moves down so I wouldnt worry if MW isnt.


----------



## KitKat

hi girls just updating you 
midwife 2day done another sweep, and this is what she wrote 

cervix posterior,soften,3cm long-external as 3cm dilated- internal as admits finger tip only. 

she said cervix still has lots of soften 2 do and she would see me again next wensday if i hadnt gone in 2 labour please god i will have him by then hes so big im more worried abt the size of him getting in there, been sleeping all afternoon dh fed the kids and has gone now for a curry not to get me going but because im greedy ordered papadoms garlic nann THE WORKS LOL im in a right old mood might even have the wkd i have been eyeing up in the fridge for weeks :blush:


Emman maybe cuz baby is engaged thats why bump is smaller 

have a nice thursday eve girls 

come on babys get moving 

:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

I agree with Chuck Emma, mine hasn't got any bigger recently either, I'm 35cm at 37 weeks. MW didn't seem concerned, I think it is just baby moving down.
My pregnancy book says lots of people actually lose weight in the last couple of weeks of pregnancy as well.

Try not to worry, sure all is fine.


----------



## purpledahlia

wonder what ill measure tomorrow. hmmm..

seeing normal mw at the doc surgery, I might throw a tantrum like the lady in the tesco ad with the toddler and throw myself around and cry and whinge and moan till she helps me!


----------



## FlowerFairy

So is Loopy Loulou our first real Dec Star? :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Just been stuck in the bathroom for ages with a bad case of the poops :blush: And now I have period type aches in my tummy and lower back... 

I know I have read about the 'clear out' but how long before things actually moving is this supposed to happen? 

Im sure Im just wishful thinking... :winkwink:


----------



## RobenR

Just returned from the doctor and he said we are officially in early labour, but have a few days before he thinks active labour will start. We're 2 cm dialated and 75% effaced. When we asked if we'd actually make it to our due date he snorted and said he'd be surprised if we make it through the weekend. So all the pain I have been in since Sunday now has a reason! He was actually able to touch the baby's head during an internal examination this afternoon which was painful. 

I can't wait to get this baby out! How are the rest of you hanging in there?


----------



## FlowerFairy

RobenR said:


> Just returned from the doctor and he said we are officially in early labour, but have a few days before he thinks active labour will start. We're 2 cm dialated and 75% effaced. When we asked if we'd actually make it to our due date he snorted and said he'd be surprised if we make it through the weekend. So all the pain I have been in since Sunday now has a reason! He was actually able to touch the baby's head during an internal examination this afternoon which was painful.
> 
> I can't wait to get this baby out! How are the rest of you hanging in there?

Good Luck!!! xxx


----------



## chuck

JayDee said:


> My pregnancy book says lots of people actually lose weight in the last couple of weeks of pregnancy as well.

I'm not surprised we're far too big and uncomfortable/in pain to be eating a great deal!!

Between the heartburn, squashed stomach and general difficulty sitting at a table meal times are quite a chore.


----------



## purpledahlia

Embo's waters have broken!! :D

Goood luck roben and emily!


----------



## Angelmarie

Woooot good luck girls :happydance:

I wondered if anything was starting last night as I was getting waves of pain in my tummy and back - they were coming every now and again and were quite heavy and painful. But they seem to have cleared up completely now. Sigh :nope:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

any one else got a swollen lady garden?!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

xxx bex xxx said:


> any one else got a swollen lady garden?!!

yep i ll join you on that one. its not too bad but def swollen.

my braxton hick have def kicked up a notch this past few days as well.


----------



## JayDee

Yeah, I guess Loopy loulou and baby Eve Lily is the first star to be born in December. Congratulations to her.

Sounds like there might be a few more over the next few days, only looked at a few posts this morning but can see early labours, early inductions and promising signs. Good luck to you all.

Chuck - I know what you mean about being able to sit comfortably to eat (luckily haven't had heartburn and baby seems to have moved off my stomach now) - in my case this just means I'm eating more snack type food, which is worse for me, so will probably put on half a stone before baby arrives!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to ladies that got in first dec stars to be born! 

Best of luck to one's in early labour!

As for a clear out... i had 1 with amber she arrived 3/4 days later. I didnt have the runs or anything, mine was physically being sick.

Iv got mw appt at 11:45. Not overally bothered just going be same as usual.

Oh &
*
Happy Due Date To Me!!!!!*

:happydance:


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys.congrats to those who have had babies already.

I had 36 week scan today and baby measured at 6lbs 1.
Am anaemic and slightly borderline high bp.
Have another appointment at 38 weeks where we shall discuss induction :(
Oh and bubs not engaged no more!!!!!!
x


----------



## JayDee

Didn't realise they could become unengaged once they were there MrsQ! 

Happy due date Mummytoamber :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

Im getting a sweep next week! yey! 

I have protien and the other thing in urine again and BP is a bit better this week, theyre monitoring it tho! 

Also, last week i was 37 weeks and measured 40, this week i am 38 and measuring 38...??? HOW is that possible? to shrink 3cms... and shes NOT engaged anymore either! bump hasnt dropped, i dont get it! 

i cried infront of the consultant, shes so nice!wish i had met her earlier!


----------



## EmmanBump

claire that happened to me yesterday :( xx


----------



## purpledahlia

the crying? :rofl: 

bet they see it all the time, 

I also when i was hooked up to the CTG, its in the day unit, right next to the labour ward and over the hour i was there, twice there was the smell of toast, i was so jelous that people had just had their babies and wanted it to be me eating the toast with my baby!!


----------



## chuck

i'm hoping to get a sweep on wednesday when I see the OB...babba is at 3/5's but no other signs yet.


----------



## JayDee

That's 2 babies that have gone from being engaged last week to not this week, you're obviously making it too warm and cosy for them in there ladies!

Glad your consultant was nice purpledahlia, no idea how you can shrink unless it's just the way baby is laid? 

Roll on next week for your sweep anyway, hopefully that'll spur her into action!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Very fed up today. i agony with my downstairs area and can barely walk!! Wish baby would hurry up :cry: The BH are horrendous but no pattern and last night I went for a wee, ended up throwing up in the bath which made my nose bleed.
I just want to curl up and sleep till baby comes, and it's my birthday tomorrow :cry:


----------



## miel

sorry girls...i havent being here for a while ....

i got a sweep on tuesday ...and being working at me shop since then still...but wake up this morning at 3:15 AM with really bad type periods pains...really bad...it's 7:30 AM now and they are 10 minutes apart and more intense so i am staying home and will go ahead to the hospital when they become really intense ....to see where i stand :)


----------



## Angelmarie

:happydance: Miel! Soooo exciting! Update as and when you can! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Sounding good Miel, keep us posted.

Flowerfairy, throwing up in the bath doesn't sound too great, hopefully it's just your body having a pre-labour clear out and it won't be long for you either....


----------



## Beltane

Good luck Miel!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck Miel. :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

FlowerFairy said:


> Very fed up today. i agony with my downstairs area and can barely walk!! Wish baby would hurry up :cry: The BH are horrendous but no pattern and last night I went for a wee, ended up throwing up in the bath which made my nose bleed.
> I just want to curl up and sleep till baby comes, and it's my birthday tomorrow :cry:

Aww hun Im so sorry you are so fed up :cry: Especially as it is your birthday tomorrow!!! I really hope things get moving for you soon and you are at least able to enjoy tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Angelmarie said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Very fed up today. i agony with my downstairs area and can barely walk!! Wish baby would hurry up :cry: The BH are horrendous but no pattern and last night I went for a wee, ended up throwing up in the bath which made my nose bleed.
> I just want to curl up and sleep till baby comes, and it's my birthday tomorrow :cry:
> 
> Aww hun Im so sorry you are so fed up :cry: Especially as it is your birthday tomorrow!!! I really hope things get moving for you soon and you are at least able to enjoy tomorrow. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! :hugs: Off to bed now tired and hoping to feel brighter tomorrow! xx


----------



## Mamie

Good luck to all the girls who sound like they're in early labour :happydance:

Had my MW appointment today.... baby is lying back-to-back at the moment ...anyone else had that? Am really hoping it'll turn the right way round before labour starts.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i have a feeling mine is still back to back. They had so much trouble finding and keeping the HB today and they said its more common for that to happen in back to back babies! :(


----------



## Mamie

purpledahlia said:


> yeah i have a feeling mine is still back to back. They had so much trouble finding and keeping the HB today and they said its more common for that to happen in back to back babies! :(

Glad i'm not alone!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well.....had bad shooting pains all day yesterday....had lots of contraction type pains too....last night they were every 20 mins.
this morning?!! the buggers have stopped!! going for a walk in a bit as that brought them on last night.


----------



## RobenR

Same thing happened to me earlier in the week. I've been in early labour for days. Contractions are finally starting to get a bit stronger, which also means more painful. I think it's normal. A friend of mine was in early labour for almost two weeks.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

woo hoo....got a lot to look forward to then...not!!lol!! early labour for a week sounds bad to me!!...had my little girl 9 days early so hoping im gonna have this one early too...gonna go take the dog for a walk now.see if anything happens!!wish me luck!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Had a few pains last night and have period ache today. But I dont want to go into labour today!! Too much to do!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sw2129

Hi all, i am finally home, Cynon arrived at 9.35am on Tuesday 1st december. He weighed 7lb 7oz and we are happy to say he has no problems, which is a relief!!


----------



## Eternal

Hi ladies, i have had pains for almost 4 weeks now! lower back pain, period type cramps, painful and intence BH, frequenct bowel movements, and feeling alot of pressure down there :S 

Does everyone get this? mentioned to MW and she didnt say anything so very confusied to why i have been like this so long! thought it was early labour or something but clearly cant be.


----------



## Angelmarie

Happy Birthday FLowerfairy!!! :flower:

Hope you are havinga lovely day :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Angelmarie said:


> Happy Birthday FLowerfairy!!! :flower:
> 
> Hope you are havinga lovely day :hugs:

Thank you!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats again sw2129! 

happy birthday flower fairy!

Last night i got really bad backache watching tv, then i thought it was how i was sitting, and even in bed lying down on either side and sitting up for ages i had intense lower backache, frequent toilet trips, and tightenings, felt like i was gonna throw up too.

Today ive been out shopping all day to keep on the move and had the same backache and tired heavy feeling in upper thighs. Also more tightenings, Fell asleep in the car home and when i got in had a huge burst of energy and tidied and cleaned kitchen, tv room, my room and sorted some waching, dusted and hoovered, no idea where the energy came from. Now backache back and tightenings and feeling sick again. 

I hope its something... : /

Does anyone know if the babies are more active in the days before labour?? Avas been more active..


----------



## Kirstin

My LO has been a lot more active than usual in the past week. MW said I probably wouldnt go overdue, starting to get scared now :lol: I think I should start reading more about birth.


----------



## purpledahlia

im still in denial :rofl: wheres that stork??


----------



## amerikiwi

sw2129 said:


> Hi all, i am finally home, Cynon arrived at 9.35am on Tuesday 1st december. He weighed 7lb 7oz and we are happy to say he has no problems, which is a relief!!

Congratulations!!! Think Cynon may have been the first Star to be born in December. So glad to hear that he has no problems--you must be on :cloud9: with your new bouncing baby boy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Finally getting back on. Internet keeps packing up! Stupid shit router signal! 

Anyways, MW as i thought was short, sweet and pointless lol! BP fine, Pee fine, measuring 39cm. HB strong & fine. Shes now 3/5 so we've move down another station which am happy about. 

I was given leaflet about sweep & induction (Am sooo jealous of you's getting them before 40wks no fair on us who have to wait until 41wks!) Sweep will be at around 11:30am on friday.. she was hoping not to see me, makes 2 of us love. I will get the induction book for wednesday providing there is space for me. 

I had bit of backache coming in waves again yesterday, then 9:30ish again started getting pain in my butt lol proper sharp it would last a min then return 5 mins later this happened for an hour was odd. Then i started to feel uterus contracting every 7mins, then it went to 8mins, then 10mins. I feel asleep so obv wasnt strong enough lol. 
This morning i lost hugeee amount of mucus, still keep getting pain in my butt, odd backache. 
Tomorrow is day my mam thought i was going give birth so see if shes right.


----------



## purpledahlia

fingers crossed! 

I have a few signs like i said earlier but ive still not even lost any plug! but apparently some people dont untill labour?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Na, some women dont lose it until right at last moment. 
Or may just never notice it.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah true. what does your leaflet say about sweeps? i have no idea what to expect on friday!didnt get a leaflet!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh u having a sweep on friday? What time?

It says what does it involve:

The midwife will perform an internal and with her finger seperate the membranes from the wall of the womb, close to the cervix. This releases a hormone prostaglandin, which is involved in the starting of labour. 

Does it hurt:

Can be uncomfortable but is safe. Midwife will use some gel to avoid discomfort. Sometimes a show will follow, if its fresh blood than phone hospital.

What happens next:

It is likely that you get some tummy pains over the next 24hrs you may need to take paracetamol x2. You might like to have a warm bath also.


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: at the paracetemol x2 .... : /

yeah im getting one on fri, i have to go to get a CTG at 10 and then appt with clinic at hosp is 10.45 and the consultant going to come and see me, not sure if consultant or mw does the sweep ?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dunno who would do it, my guess would be MW. 

Think am in early labour :D 6hrs so far. :)


----------



## purpledahlia

contractions?? 

Ive been having the heavy heavy thighs and period pains esp on the right hand side.. still worried about a cyst possibly being there tho. lower backache and general pains. Also so moody just now, hopefull its leading up to something!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Irregular ones yeah, its more fact, when i pee i can feel uterus tighening alone with backache, which is what i had in early labour with amber. 
Iv got pains in, my inner thighs and across to my pubic bone, coming and going since 9:30am. Lower backache coming in waves, sometimes its travelling around to front of my bump, when i get a pain i get extremely sickly, i had that with amber to.


----------



## purpledahlia

what like feeling sick? i have those pains, but they come and go very randomly not in any pattern or as often as that. Eeek maybe you will go in tomoro!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Had a big show this morning, that's the second this week and a few contractions but then fades to nothing... :(

I feel really sick and have heavy period pains now and then but nothing to write home about. I bet I go overdue... dammit.


----------



## sun

MummyToAmberx said:


> Irregular ones yeah, its more fact, when i pee i can feel uterus tighening alone with backache, which is what i had in early labour with amber.
> Iv got pains in, my inner thighs and across to my pubic bone, coming and going since 9:30am. Lower backache coming in waves, sometimes its travelling around to front of my bump, when i get a pain i get extremely sickly, i had that with amber to.

SOOOOO exciting! I am loving all the december stars are due!! Thought I would be right there along with you all - but LO came 4 weeks early! I remember thinking in 1st tri (7 months ago already???) that we would prob be in labour around the same time LOL :D
Hope labour continues to go smoothly and keep us updated!!! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Had a big show this morning, that's the second this week and a few contractions but then fades to nothing... :(
> 
> I feel really sick and have heavy period pains now and then but nothing to write home about. I bet I go overdue... dammit.

I lost alot this morning also, again this afternoon. Lost count how many times its happened now haha. 
Even if ya go over, havent got long to go really. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> what like feeling sick? i have those pains, but they come and go very randomly not in any pattern or as often as that. Eeek maybe you will go in tomoro!

I hate the sick feeling! I hate being sick to, all i seemed to do in labour with amber. 

Can only hope, im prayin going be like ambers where was BANG full blown labour outta noway after a days worth of pains.


----------



## purpledahlia

ahh its all a bit too close for comfort now! I have nothing to compare too but i wonder what kind of labour ill have. and when! Im hoping all these little signs are adding up and this will mean that my body is ready when i have the sweep on friday. If it doesnt work ill get induced at term. Id rather the sweep work tho... not that it matters im having an epi soon as im 'dialated enough' for them, 

Wonder who will be next.. think you will be mummy to amber!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

MummyToAmberx said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Had a big show this morning, that's the second this week and a few contractions but then fades to nothing... :(
> 
> I feel really sick and have heavy period pains now and then but nothing to write home about. I bet I go overdue... dammit.
> 
> I lost alot this morning also, again this afternoon. Lost count how many times its happened now haha.
> Even if ya go over, havent got long to go really. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think it means sod all to some people... I mean, I was losing it slowly for over a week and then 2 big lots in a week and still nowt. Grr.

True about it not being long, but I've enlisted OH for help. He's not had so much action this pregnancy but that's about to change! It's his duty! He put this baby there and he can jolly well get her out! Ahaha...

Also think you'll be the first to pop! Hurry hurry so we can be next :D xxx


----------



## katie_bump

Ohh it sounds like a few more december stars will be on their way soon :dance: Wonder who will be next to go!

Iv had a pretty crappy day today, went to bed really itchy and uncomfy, woke up about 4 times and this morning was really mardy for no good reason lol. Bought my mum something off eBay this afternoon and got an email saying the item violated t&c or something so being taken off and to email seller for money back, if that doesnt work no garantee il see the 75 quid agen and have to go through paypal which will take forever! :growlmad:

Bin having a few tightenings tonight but nothing different to usual, babys so active tonight to. Im really fed up now, even though im not at my due date yet id really like to meet my baby now but just havnt had any sort of signs he's going to appear soon! Think im just having an emotional day lol!

Hope everyone else is doing good?
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Know how feel purple all the wondering went through that a lot with amber a had big build up with her had to have lasted four weeks

Was reading online early labour signs came across one didn't see when having amber was shivering I went through this extreme cold front yesterday was odd totally random


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck MummytoAmber, I really hope this is it for you!!
:flower:

I am achy as usual but nothing exciting, prob going to go over due!!


----------



## Eternal

ARH! I am due today and nothing! so i guess thats me overdue :'(


----------



## chuck

I keep getting pains across the top and right side of my bump...no idea if they're BH or not. I would have thought that BH would make your whole bump hurt/tighten.

But this is just the top and side...weird. But ouchy.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I just feel so tired. I can barely be bothered to move!! :haha:


----------



## katie_bump

chuck said:


> I keep getting pains across the top and right side of my bump...no idea if they're BH or not. I would have thought that BH would make your whole bump hurt/tighten.
> 
> But this is just the top and side...weird. But ouchy.

I get the same sort of thing, just the top, but i read somewere BH are felt at the bottem of bump or something.. :wacko: dunno, i could be wrong lol xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

katie_bump said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting pains across the top and right side of my bump...no idea if they're BH or not. I would have thought that BH would make your whole bump hurt/tighten.
> 
> But this is just the top and side...weird. But ouchy.
> 
> I get the same sort of thing, just the top, but i read somewere BH are felt at the bottem of bump or something.. :wacko: dunno, i could be wrong lol xxClick to expand...

My Bh are at the top of my bump. The bottom often goes really soft. Weird1


----------



## chuck

its very sore what ever it is...probably just the little monsters feet!


----------



## katie_bump

i thought i was getting BH really bad the other day... turns out it was just him sticking his bum really far out :haha:


----------



## chickie_115

chuck said:


> My Bh are at the top of my bump. The bottom often goes really soft.

Mines are like this too, I thought this was LO's butt poking :dohh: out but now realised they're BH's had them really strong all weekend but no other signs of bubbs coming along :nope: so fed up now lol!


----------



## Angelmarie

My BH are like that too - just seem to be the top and right of my bump bnut the left hand side stays kinda squishy...!?? :wacko:

I have got swollen ankles, swollen hands, swollen lady garden, worsening SPD, intermittant pains across bottom of bump and back, feel sick, headache... and STILL nothing. :growlmad:

I really want this baby to make an appearance!!!! 

Good luck girls! :flower: Sounds very promising MummytoAmber! FIngers crossed!!! :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

My BH seem to be all over the bump, although they don't hurt as such (yet!)

My mum was telling me that her real contractions were surprisingly low down, but maybe it's another thing that's different for everyone.

Pretty sure my bump has dropped some more, MIL says I look different than a week ago, guess that's a good sign.

Good luck mummytoamber and congratulations to all the new star mums. I've spotted a few posts around the third tri so am about to have a look through and update our list.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I feel gross today!! Been having bad diarrhea and vomiting everything up! I seriously hope it's not a bug!!

:wacko:

So many Stars coming along!! I want my turn :haha:


----------



## katie_bump

FlowerFairy said:


> I feel gross today!! Been having bad diarrhea and vomiting everything up! I seriously hope it's not a bug!!
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> So many Stars coming along!! I want my turn :haha:

Oh dear! Hope you feel better sooon!

Just had a look at the first post! Can't believe how many stars are around already.. I want my turn tooo!


----------



## MrsQ

I will be one of the last ones :( Prob will be a jan garnet and go wayyyyyyyyyy overdue!
x


----------



## nicolascott13

yeah i was hoping to go on sat but false alarm :( and wow the pain was not fun 

but my induction date is mon 14th so i defo know i shall be this time next week which is getting me through the pains

hope everyone thats not feeling too well feels better soon


----------



## purpledahlia

i keep getting pains in my hoo haa!! :( ouchies


----------



## Sparklebaby

gosh i stay away for a few days and its all been happening lol congrats to all the new dec stars :) 

hoping everyone else is good.
i cant becertain but its either beany pushing her backside out or braxton hicks :shrug: feels like someone blowing up a beach ball inside tummy but one puff too far to make bump go tight for about 30 seconds or so?, but i feel it more toward top than bottom.


----------



## katie_bump

Sparklebaby said:
 

> gosh i stay away for a few days and its all been happening lol congrats to all the new dec stars :)
> 
> hoping everyone else is good.
> *i cant becertain but its either beany pushing her backside out or braxton hicks  feels like someone blowing up a beach ball inside tummy but one puff too far to make bump go tight for about 30 seconds or so?, but i feel it more toward top than bottom*.

Seems a few of us have been feeling the same and no-one seems certain if its babys bum or BH lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats the only way i can describe it. just like an over blow on a beach ball or balloon. the one before it bursts. but it doesnt hurt xx


----------



## JayDee

Sparklebaby - I agree with the description of the potential BH, the only way I think I can tell the difference is baby is laid at one side and the other side goes hard as well with the times I think are BH where as my bump looks very lop sided when he just sticks his bum out - lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve been having the exact same thing as well, at first i thought it was just his bum but now im thinking its BH


----------



## Angelmarie

FlowerFairy said:


> I feel gross today!! Been having bad diarrhea and vomiting everything up! I seriously hope it's not a bug!!
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> So many Stars coming along!! I want my turn :haha:

Oooooh could this be the infamous clear out? :happydance: Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelmarie

purpledahlia said:


> i keep getting pains in my hoo haa!! :( ouchies

I do as well... been getting kind of shooting pains there for a while but I have a new sort of pain there now... literally feels like he is trying to push himself out. It does definitely hurt... a lot! :shock:


----------



## purpledahlia

Is anyone else really really emotional?? like more than normal? Everything is upsetting me,

We were meant to do the tree on saturday and my sister refused to help put it up she only wanted to help decorate and that annoyed me, i dont particularly wanna build it up either, anyway my brother got it out the garage, it was the wrong tree. Then sunday he swappped it for the right tree.. then something happened cant rem what, prob my sister being annoying, then finally we built it up, everything i was suggesting was ignored then someone else suggested it later on when they realised i was right! FRUSTRATING!! 
Anyway then we tested the lights, didnt bloody work. Mum went to tesco and got 2 tiny boxes of lights, will hardly light up the tree its 7foot! 
They just came in and dumped all the shopping on the table and i had to put it all away after id just cleaned and tidied the dinner and prepared dinner, '' when are we eating '' ?? thats all i got! sister just sat down on laptop and mum went upstairs to change n stuff. i cant stop crying, then my mum got some snacks which were for the hospital bag, 5 nutri grain softies things which is fine, but no, my sister says im not allowed to take them all. Theyre the ones i like! it was for my labour! mum got other frusli things for her but i dont like them. And 6 bottles water and 6 flavoured, said choose one i chose flaboured, but no, my sister again, im not allowed!! im so angry!! 

sorry ranted on a bit, but am i being overly hormonal could it be cos labour isnt far off or am i right to be so fucked off??? 

mum asked sister to empty dishwasher twice and shes still sitting on the fucking laptop! even got upset that she got me breast pads when i needed maternity pads not breast pads! 

I hate this week already


----------



## xxx bex xxx

yep....i cried at the vets today when some tablets and an injection cost £85!!!


----------



## MrsQ

xxx bex xxx said:


> yep....i cried at the vets today when some tablets and an injection cost £85!!!

i would cry even if i wasnt pregnant at that price lol.
x


----------



## katie_bump

MrsQ said:


> xxx bex xxx said:
> 
> 
> yep....i cried at the vets today when some tablets and an injection cost £85!!!
> 
> i would cry even if i wasnt pregnant at that price lol.
> xClick to expand...

Me 2..


----------



## FlowerFairy

So does know the % of women who give birth on their EDD ? I might go for a google :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

i think its pretty low..


----------



## FlowerFairy

Can't find much info,but it's looking about 10-20% Also only 15% of labour starts with waters going.

:thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

FlowerFairy said:


> So does know the % of women who give birth on their EDD ? I might go for a google :haha:

5% according to my pregnancy book. I guess only time will tell how correct it is for this group.


----------



## purpledahlia

Good to know! :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

I wonder how MummytoAmber is getting on??? 

I am wondering a lot tonight :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Angelmarie said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> i keep getting pains in my hoo haa!! :( ouchies
> 
> I do as well... been getting kind of shooting pains there for a while but I have a new sort of pain there now... literally feels like he is trying to push himself out. It does definitely hurt... a lot! :shock:Click to expand...

im joining you girls in this one too, think he is trying to head butt his way out.


----------



## Elski

Hello lovely ladies!

Hope you don't mind me joining you? I've been a bit of a silent lurker for aaaages :winkwink:

I'm 40+3 today so like a lot of you, am ready to pop!

Els x


----------



## purpledahlia

hello :wave: :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello Elski :flower: xx


----------



## Angelmarie

purpledahlia said:


> Is anyone else really really emotional?? like more than normal? Everything is upsetting me,
> 
> We were meant to do the tree on saturday and my sister refused to help put it up she only wanted to help decorate and that annoyed me, i dont particularly wanna build it up either, anyway my brother got it out the garage, it was the wrong tree. Then sunday he swappped it for the right tree.. then something happened cant rem what, prob my sister being annoying, then finally we built it up, everything i was suggesting was ignored then someone else suggested it later on when they realised i was right! FRUSTRATING!!
> Anyway then we tested the lights, didnt bloody work. Mum went to tesco and got 2 tiny boxes of lights, will hardly light up the tree its 7foot!
> They just came in and dumped all the shopping on the table and i had to put it all away after id just cleaned and tidied the dinner and prepared dinner, '' when are we eating '' ?? thats all i got! sister just sat down on laptop and mum went upstairs to change n stuff. i cant stop crying, then my mum got some snacks which were for the hospital bag, 5 nutri grain softies things which is fine, but no, my sister says im not allowed to take them all. Theyre the ones i like! it was for my labour! mum got other frusli things for her but i dont like them. And 6 bottles water and 6 flavoured, said choose one i chose flaboured, but no, my sister again, im not allowed!! im so angry!!
> 
> sorry ranted on a bit, but am i being overly hormonal could it be cos labour isnt far off or am i right to be so fucked off???
> 
> mum asked sister to empty dishwasher twice and shes still sitting on the fucking laptop! even got upset that she got me breast pads when i needed maternity pads not breast pads!
> 
> I hate this week already

I think you have every right to feel emotional after all this! I cant believe your sister is being so inconsiderate and selfish towards you when you are ready to have a baby! :trouble: Cant your mum have a quiet word with her? Sounds ike she needs putting in her place! Try not to let it get to you tooooo much (easier said than done, I know).

And... I would take the bars and water you want. Screw your sister! :winkwink:

Chin up hun - not long :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey!

How is all? I just came straight on to post, so i havent read through previous comments yet. 


Im still pregnant but i do really think am getting closer as days pass. My pains sticked around 10mins apart last night, eased up and i fell asleep no problem. I got up for pee around 1:25am got back bed felt totally fine, about 5 mins later i was running to the loo, i was violently sick. I hated it sooo much about 5 times. So am thinking poss clear out was happening. 
(Looking through book i have had sickness like this friday night with amber i was in good labour by sunday morning) 
Like i said the last time to my mother, once id brought it up id feel miles better, sure enough i did... after about 3 days of feeling sickly. Obv after that got alot of pains, that was probably just from being sick itself. 

Anyways, funny day on/off everything basically, but in last hour so really getting sickness feeling back so preparing myself for poss another chucking session haha!


----------



## sweetlullaby

purpledahlia said:


> Is anyone else really really emotional?? like more than normal? Everything is upsetting me,
> 
> We were meant to do the tree on saturday and my sister refused to help put it up she only wanted to help decorate and that annoyed me, i dont particularly wanna build it up either, anyway my brother got it out the garage, it was the wrong tree. Then sunday he swappped it for the right tree.. then something happened cant rem what, prob my sister being annoying, then finally we built it up, everything i was suggesting was ignored then someone else suggested it later on when they realised i was right! FRUSTRATING!!
> Anyway then we tested the lights, didnt bloody work. Mum went to tesco and got 2 tiny boxes of lights, will hardly light up the tree its 7foot!
> They just came in and dumped all the shopping on the table and i had to put it all away after id just cleaned and tidied the dinner and prepared dinner, '' when are we eating '' ?? thats all i got! sister just sat down on laptop and mum went upstairs to change n stuff. i cant stop crying, then my mum got some snacks which were for the hospital bag, 5 nutri grain softies things which is fine, but no, my sister says im not allowed to take them all. Theyre the ones i like! it was for my labour! mum got other frusli things for her but i dont like them. And 6 bottles water and 6 flavoured, said choose one i chose flaboured, but no, my sister again, im not allowed!! im so angry!!
> 
> sorry ranted on a bit, but am i being overly hormonal could it be cos labour isnt far off or am i right to be so fucked off???
> 
> mum asked sister to empty dishwasher twice and shes still sitting on the fucking laptop! even got upset that she got me breast pads when i needed maternity pads not breast pads!
> 
> I hate this week already

I know EXACTLY how you feel!! :hugs: Siblings are the most annoying inconsiderate pain in the arses ever!! I have TWO brothers and there isnt two lazier people in the world! And now due date is looming closer they are annoying me more than ever!!

Had very similar issues with the xmas tree....spent a week trying to get brother to get it out of the loft. Then discovered after he FINALLY went into the loft with complaints that there wasnt a single xmas thing up there (there was boxes of decorations labelled XMAS STUFF etc) that the tree base was broken. So had to get a new one! Got a new one then discovered that half the lights wernt working either and had to drape them over it. The tinsel was tacky looking and old. There was too many red decorations and not enough gold etc and i couldnt reach the top and brother was just lying in front on the tv blasting music and was "too busy and couldnt be arsed" helping. So I threw a wobbler :blush: yelled and screamed at him AND kicked the xmas tree over :blush: then picked it up and ripped everything back off it. Its still currently sitting in the corner of the living room bare as a bone! Though got new lights and some new decorations...am thinking of attempting it again tomorrow when everyone is out!

Get the same thing every day from brothers when they come home.... Whats for dinner? "Ewwww dont like that...il just make some super noodles" and then leave all their dishes and a mess all over the worktops etc. Then its where's my blue jumper etc? And then they hoke through the ironing baskets and wreak the whole lot! And they eat absolutely EVERYTHING!! 32 packets of crisps last 24 hours if lucky in our house! A block of cheese...gone in days. Biscuits..eat the nice ones leave the plain ones etc! Dirty clothes dumped anywhere and everywhere etc.

If me or my mum buy any nice food treats like a bar of chocolate etc we have to keep in our rooms otherwise they eat them!! I have bottles of water frozen in the freezer etc for hospital bag and have them and my stash of ben and jerrys ice cream underneath bags of frozen veg coz i know they wont go near the veg :haha: 

They constantly get nagged at by my mum....and by me :haha: and told off etc but they are really inconsiderate and selfish! Ones worse than the other tho. I call him the scrounger ...17 years old no efforts to get a job, treats the place like a hotel, goes to college when he can be bothered, and just constantly asks for money from my mum ....he knows not to come near me. I wont give him a penny!

Thought id make ya feel a bit better knowing you arnt alone :hugs: lol xx


----------



## purpledahlia

ugh sounds so similar!! my sister is 16, so i guess hormonal herself, but OMG SHE MAKES ME MAD!! she wastes so much food its unreal and then told me to not waste money by suggesting we need more lights.. which we bloody do! but mum backed me up on that :D she wont eat tesco noodles, only super noodles, so i layed into her for even talking about wasting money! idiot! 

anyway, i just ate all the chipsticks so haha to her. LOL.

i think mummy to amber will be next to pop!


----------



## KitKat

hi im still pregnant and sooooooo fed up i could cry :cry: having 3 other kids to look after and being so far on is hard work, dh is great but im worried im going 2 miss all the school xmas plays next week if this little man dont make his apearance SOON:growlmad: i have never gone over due like this with the rest of my kids :shrug:

well hope all dec stars make there apearance soon and mums and bumps are well 

:hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

My waters have just gone!!!

Well, about an hour ago. Have spent the past hour sitting, leaking and feeling shocked.... haha.

Go in at 9 for monitoring and then if labour doesn't start naturally I'll be induced in 36 hours! No contractions or anything yet but hoping it starts before I need to be induced!!!

Scared and excited! Will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## Elski

Sorry to hear about all the nightmare siblings! They sound like they all need a kick up the arse!

40+4 today and no signs yet, got antenatal today so I guess they'll do a sweep...

MummytoAmber - all that puking sounds horrendous. I've got a total vomit-phobia and am terrified about this happening to me either before or during labour :sad1:

How's everyone else doing today?

Els x


----------



## Elski

p.s. Femme - how EXCITING!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Woooooooooooot Femme!!!! :happydance: Exciting! Keep us posted! 

Good luck - hope everything goes smoothly for you! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Thank you ladies! This is going to be painful isn't it? Haha... the waters are a pain cushion! Wah! :lol:


----------



## chuck

Well me and OH actually DTD this morning...its been WEEKS (he admitted he thinks its weird now) but I don't seem to have nay niggles yet, I was hoping it might start something off...meh I'm going to be pregnant until the new year at this rate!

2 girls due the same day as me have had things start off good and proper now...I shall go mad if people due later than the 17th go into labour before me!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i want my baby now too!!
i was 9 days early with my little girl.....but had no other symptoms,no loss of plug,no waters breaking.....just contractions.
so im hoping my trip to meadowhall today will start me off!!


----------



## Angelmarie

xxx bex xxx said:


> i want my baby now too!!
> i was 9 days early with my little girl.....but had no other symptoms,no loss of plug,no waters breaking.....just contractions.
> so im hoping my trip to meadowhall today will start me off!!

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck Femme! I want to go into labour now... Come one baby :haha::flower:


----------



## JayDee

Elski - welcome along. I'll add you onto the first post if you're not already there, I assume if you're 40+4 you were due on 4th Dec?

Femme - how exciting, hopefully things will come along naturally for you now your waters have gone, give us an update when you can.

Mummytoamber - sounds like you had a rough day, hopefully your little girl won't keep you waiting much longer.

Chuck - I know what you mean about other people due at the same time/after you having their babies, there is already one person due on 20th (my EDD) who has her baby.

Bex - did you get lots of symptoms before labour when you had Bethany? Hopefully they will all just come at once and your new little girl will be here soon.

I'm going out tonight with my friends, going to order the spiciest thing on the menu - ha ha.


----------



## Wendyk07

FemmeEnceinte said:


> My waters have just gone!!!
> 
> Well, about an hour ago. Have spent the past hour sitting, leaking and feeling shocked.... haha.
> 
> Go in at 9 for monitoring and then if labour doesn't start naturally I'll be induced in 36 hours! No contractions or anything yet but hoping it starts before I need to be induced!!!
> 
> Scared and excited! Will keep you all posted xxx

Good luck hun.

:hug:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Girls, 

Havent had much time to get online. Its hard to believe that Derrin is 2 weeks old already. Its flown by.

i wanted to let you all know about a product i bought which has been a godsend. Due to the forcepts delivery i had a 2nd degree tear and a lot of internal and external bruising (brutal was the word the MW used). Anyway i found this think called a femipad. You put in in the freezer and then insert it into your knickers. This allowed me to sit down properly, stand up properly and just feel human. Its such a relief but it does only last for 30 minutes but believe me its well worth it. 
I am still having days where i am uncomfortable and still using these. Well worth a look girls if you tear or have an episiostomy.

:hug:


----------



## MrsQ

thanks for that wendyk07.

how exciting for everyone who is entering first stages i am so jealous!!!!

i lost alot of what i think it plug yesterday. it looks like sperm??? lost a bit more today so at least things are heading in right direction.

xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck femme.

looks like im gonna be doing nothing today, my bp is up again.(140/94) dont know whether i should ring the midwife to let her know or just wait til tom appointment. it might come down through the day.


----------



## MrsQ

i would call midwife hun!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

KitKat - i am hugely surprized your still pregnant! Hope things get moving soon.

Femme - CAnt believe your going to beat me! You lucky sod, all the best! 

I so want this baby now, she is later than amber was so am starting to get fed up. 

Same old with me, sadly. Pains irregular, but alot more cervix pains today very sharp, went to loo lost just bigger than size of 20p blob of mucus.... which i never had with amber. Woulda been soo happy if it actually had blood in it.


----------



## MrsQ

MummyToAmberx said:


> KitKat - i am hugely surprized your still pregnant! Hope things get moving soon.
> 
> Femme - CAnt believe your going to beat me! You lucky sod, all the best!
> 
> I so want this baby now, she is later than amber was so am starting to get fed up.
> 
> Same old with me, sadly. Pains irregular, but alot more cervix pains today very sharp, went to loo lost just bigger than size of 20p blob of mucus.... which i never had with amber. Woulda been soo happy if it actually had blood in it.

mad isnt it we spend all our pregnancy fearful of blood in knickers and then at the end are gagging for it! 
x


----------



## Jolinar

Hi Girls,

Just popping in to say I've had my little boy :D

Nicholas was born via C/Section on 1st December weighing in at 8lbs 8oz and measuring 54 cm. I'm utterly smitten, can't take my eyes off him :D

Congratulations to all the stars that have had their LO's and good luck to all those still waiting :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0047.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hey Jolinar! awwwk what a gorgeous wee boy :)

I know this sounds crazy.....but I can't look at my ticker :haha: every time i do and read that it says two days until due date my heart starts beating faster!! ekkkkk!!

One minute i want my LO....i want to know if the wee monkey is a boy or a girl then the next minute i go eekkk im gonna be in a lot of pain anytime soon :haha: and will lose all my dignity :haha: Im not scared of labour as such....more just not looking forward to the pain. 

I went into my mum at 2.30am and said to her "can i just clarify something with you?" "whats happens in the room stays in the room" :haha: and that "i may leave all my dignity at the door, but it will be getting picked straight back up when i leave again" :haha: she laughed and said "of course....you really think that if you poo etc in labour im gonna come home and inform everyone?" I couldnt stop laughing! At least she's on the same wavelength lol


----------



## Elski

Congrats on the birth announcements and fingers crossed to those waiting for things to happen!! I've been trying everything for the last week or so, none of which has done anything BAH!!

Just back from the consultant and after reporting itching a while ago but thinking nothing of it, they've diagnosed obstetric cholestasis from my blood results. Induction tomorrow :cry: so far from the home waterbirth I had planned. I'm terrified!!

Els x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Awwwwk Elski :hugs: 

Im sure it will all go ok. I know it wasnt what you wanted or planned but better LO is here safe and sound even if it is in hospital. :hugs:

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i rang the midwife as my vision went blurred and have been to the hospital and monitored.
same as 2 weeks ago, bp improves, urine is clear so god knows what causes the vision going funny.

LO is happy though so thats all that matters


----------



## JayDee

Jolinar - congratulations! I noticed your other thread and have updated the first post to include Nicholas (if I haven't I'm blaming baby brain because I would swear I have!)

Elski - maybe birth isn't going to be as you planned but at least you'll have your baby in your arms soon (possibly not much comfort if you had your heart set on home birth - sorry). Can't you have a water birth at hospital once you've been induced?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Due date tomorrow! Had period type pains and lots of BH today but that's just normal for me these days! I don't imagine I'll be getting baby before the weekend which is a shame!! 

I feel huge an tired and very very ready!
Good luck to Femme and congrats to the new stars!! :happydance: xx


----------



## JayDee

Flowerfairy - hopefully your "don't think baby's coming" attitude will be enough to get things moving. You never know, you could be one of the 5% who actually have their baby on EDD - will keep fx for you :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

JayDee said:


> Flowerfairy - hopefully your "don't think baby's coming" attitude will be enough to get things moving. You never know, you could be one of the 5% who actually have their baby on EDD - will keep fx for you :)

I am working hard on this reverse Psychology! :haha: I have even arranged to go shopping and out for lunch tomorrow :thumbup: 


Thanks :flower: xx


----------



## nicolascott13

just looking in on the first thread and thought my god theres lots of babies born and am still here :(

but on the up side im not the only one there are 45 of us today overdue hopefully not that longer for all of us waiting for the stork :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

45 overdue??? dear lord


----------



## purpledahlia

i dont come on for 1 day and people start having babies and new early labour signs hehehe! 

so much going on! Cant even remember it all! 

Mummy to amber are you still here?? 

and Femmes in hosp! 

and im just shattered with ACHING top legs, even sitting hurts! might go for a shower, if one things for sure, i need to be clean at all times incase of waters going! 

Im off to loo at the first post see how many babies are here and whatnot!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Id say have a shower purple! It eased up all my aches the other night.

Am going have bath tonight with the clary sage, try again haha. Undecided whether just use clary sage or have radox with bit of clary sage in & castor oil.


----------



## purpledahlia

i tried a bath the other night with stuff in it but i got stuck hahahaha and also it stung all my open cuts from scratches... never again. i really hate baths actually. 

just wrote all my mums xmas cards, 

ive got a dressing gown in my hosp bag..but its a big fluffly one.. will it be too hot? should i swap it for a cotton one?


----------



## MrsQ

MummyToAmberx said:


> Id say have a shower purple! It eased up all my aches the other night.
> 
> Am going have bath tonight with the clary sage, try again haha. Undecided whether just use clary sage or have radox with bit of clary sage in & castor oil.

i thought people drunk castor oil? I aint gonna be drinking it as it sounds horrid but just wanna make sure i am on the right track?
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsQ said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Id say have a shower purple! It eased up all my aches the other night.
> 
> Am going have bath tonight with the clary sage, try again haha. Undecided whether just use clary sage or have radox with bit of clary sage in & castor oil.
> 
> i thought people drunk castor oil? I aint gonna be drinking it as it sounds horrid but just wanna make sure i am on the right track?
> xClick to expand...

Yeah can drink it, but small doseage put in some bubble baths, which cant affect baby in same way as drinking it.
I have no idea if it actually has any affect on the cervix but just see it as much safer way of getting it to cervix if it does help. If that makes sense lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> i tried a bath the other night with stuff in it but i got stuck hahahaha and also it stung all my open cuts from scratches... never again. i really hate baths actually.
> 
> just wrote all my mums xmas cards,
> 
> ive got a dressing gown in my hosp bag..but its a big fluffly one.. will it be too hot? should i swap it for a cotton one?

Is the dressing gown for when your in labour or after youve delivered?

I had a very thin light cotton 1 while in labour, didnt really stop on to long, kinda got in my way.


----------



## purpledahlia

apparently squatting helps open cervix... i just tried it and nearly got stuck :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

na its for afterwards.. i have a knee length nightie for labour.. but just got thinking the fluffy one might be too hot?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha i get down like that alot, as its more on ambers level. it is hard getting back up like.

i honestly cant remember what i wore after id had a bath. lol so cant help u on that 1.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I have a dressing gown issue too!! i wanted a thin one, as I have a thick toweling one but it's very difficult to find a "summer" style one. I have packed it, but worry it might be too hot!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I got my dressing gown from dunnes stores for £10! I actually like it which is more shocking :haha: its like cotton but a wee bit thicker and isnt really long but not short either....ok i give up i cant explain it well :haha: 

I tried the squatting thing as well...and standing with my legs apart wiggling from side to side :haha: :haha:....i think i have officially gone mad! I feel really happy and buzzed today! Got endless energy??!! And got the xmas tree all decorated...and the living room....and the windows...and made lovely chicken and veg pies for dinner etc! Whats going on???

Someone told me....that the shower/bath you have after you've had LO that a midwife will basically plonk you on a stool and shower you down......is this true??does anyone know? I mean ...id probably be too exhausted to care...but just sounds so ....horrible!


----------



## henny

hiya december stars. im due xmas day and new to baby and bump.
i was 16 days late last pregnancy but am hoping to be early this time as it was getting quite stressful being late and dont want to be in hosp over xmas.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hello and Welcome Henny :wave: :flower:


----------



## henny

hiya :hi: ive read that some people may try castor oil to help bring baby along but i was advised against this so had acupunture which worked really well.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I personally wouldn't touch Castor Oil. I am adopting the approach that baby will come when it's ready and nothing will change that! I am trying reverse Psychology :haha:

My first was a week late, so am thinking might be somewhere near with this one!!


----------



## Elski

Hi Henny :)

I'm not taking a dressing gown with me, mine's all big and fluffy and hospitals are always hot so I'm just taking pyjamas and a vest top - the vest top to wear in bed etc and the pyjama top to put on as a 'jacket' if need be.

Castor oil - I think all that does is give you the major sh*ts which can irritate the uterus into contracting. I don't reckon I'd give it a go, the sh*ts are the last thing I want in labour! :winkwink:


----------



## purpledahlia

k im gonna swap my new fluffly dressing gown for my mums cotton one, its like basically a summer one. shorter and thinner,

i think ill give castor oil a miss!! lol


----------



## MrsQ

how about [prunes? if the reason people take castor oil is to get the bowels moving then surley prunes would help?
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

MrsQ said:


> how about [prunes? if the reason people take castor oil is to get the bowels moving then surley prunes would help?
> x

I figured anything that makes the bowel contract would work in a similar way. I dont want the squits during labour!! :haha: I did a normal poo when I had my son.... don't want a squiggy one :blush:


----------



## MrsQ

i havent been able to stop going poo poos recently but they have been nice and normal..... black (am on iron tablets) but normal.
x


----------



## Elski

A cotton one will be fine I reckon, FlowerFairy, they probably recommend you take one with you more due to modesty than anything else.

Anything like that - castor oil, prunes, curry - all work on the principle that they can give you the sh*ts, which can niggle the uterus into action. Sex is probably your best bet, if you can face it (I know some people can't). My poor OH has been forced into it every night, which I'm sure he'd usually love but while I'm directing him "nope... nope... yep, that's the one, try and get it on the cervix", I doubt it's a particularly sexy experience for him! :haha:


----------



## MrsQ

pmsl i dont even know how it would feel on my cervix how bad is that?
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I can't do sex again!!!! It made me vomit and my nose bleed. :haha:


----------



## MrsQ

FlowerFairy said:


> I can't do sex again!!!! It made me vomit and my nose bleed. :haha:

your poor husband! Lol i bet he was horrified.
x


----------



## Elski

"it made me vomit and my nose bleed"

He's putting it in the wrong holes! :winkwink:


----------



## FlowerFairy

MrsQ said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I can't do sex again!!!! It made me vomit and my nose bleed. :haha:
> 
> your poor husband! Lol i bet he was horrified.
> xClick to expand...

He was.... Only problem is he's not my hubby yet so I'd better not do that again :haha:


----------



## MrsQ

Elski said:


> "it made me vomit and my nose bleed"
> 
> He's putting it in the wrong holes! :winkwink:

that actually made me LAUGH OUT LOUD like Actually LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!

Thats brilliant!!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Elski said:


> "it made me vomit and my nose bleed"
> 
> He's putting it in the wrong holes! :winkwink:

:haha::haha: Maybe I should have a word!!


----------



## Angelmarie

:rofl: Thats quality! :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

LOL!


----------



## Kirstin

Am I the only one not trying all these things to bring labour on? :lol: I'm too scared:(


----------



## katie_bump

Iv been trying everything.. babys obviously way too comfy in there to care though lol xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

I havnt really tried anything.....well i put some curry sauce on my chips last tuesday...it just gave me the runs :haha: 

I just clicked through the last few pages.....45 people overdue ekkk....i dont think i could wait much longer after due date! And so many people have went early as well!!

Maybe the ones that are left will be the 5% to go on our due dates....wishful thinking again lol!

Have my term appointment at the hospital in the morning....my midwife told me and my notes say that il be offered a sweep. So will have to update tomorrow about it all ....little scared yet excited at the same time lol


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh let me know how it goes cos im a bit scared about my sweep on friday! ill get an induction date for next week i presume if it fails, so at least i know i really dont have long. aahh!

kirstin im not trying too much of the stuff purely because well i cant take baths in stuff and i HATE curry and spicy stuff and single so no sex.. !?


----------



## sweetlullaby

I'll let everyone know Im feeling a bit scared about it as well. My mum says its uncomfortable but not painful....we'll see lol

I just went to first page and hada nosey at the amount of stars who've already had their LO's. Im there on the 11th instead of the 10th :haha: I dont mind though...maybe its a sign lol :) 

I went opposite tonight had a shower instead of a bath....much prefer the bath!!though purpledahlia can see why you wouldn't have a bath with everything thats been going on :hugs: No sex for me either :haha: gonna google things you can try to bring on labour for fun lol


----------



## purpledahlia

i quite like them if its a big bath, but our new house has a small bath its not that deep, so if i lie in it my boobs and belly poke out like icebergs and get cold! and also theres not much room either side of me to turn onto all 4's to get out. Its a squeeze. My friend has a bath which is like the size of a hottub, i LOVE it. If its big and i can fully submerge then yeah i do quite like them, just not ours. (old house had a corner bath, but my parents decided to demolish it before we moved for a small modern thing!wasnt a happy bunny!)

I keep getting pains again, But also she had hiccups again and on the opposite side to last time so her head isnt engaging, shes just floating around in all the fluid just now.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay!! Due Date for me!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Not that anything will happen, but at least Lo will be here in 12 days if not before!! :cloud9:

Lost quite a lot of plug and had stomach pains, but nothing blood stained. Off for a walk and lunch out, Put some nice Knicks on too :haha:

I gave up all the trying to induce stuff about a week ago, I just got fed up of it. Baby will come when (s)he wants 

Congratulations to our latest Star Femme and Molly :flower::flower: xx


----------



## JayDee

Sounds like we've got another star, congratulations to Femme!

Just been reading through the dressing gown/castor oil things. I've been told that maternity wards are really warm so have packed my knee length, satin type dressing gown, hopefully that will be ok.
I've also heard that castor oil is not really recommended, as it can make you and baby quite ill, although some people swear by it. Personally I'd rather not drink something that sounds so disgusting anyway.

Flowerfairy - happy due date!

Sweetlullaby - hope your appointment goes ok. I might be in blissful ignorance but I'm assuming a sweep to be similarly uncomfortable to a smear test, although now they've uped the age limit that might not mean much to most of you (it was 20 when I was 20, think it's 25 now), I'm hoping I won't have to find out.


----------



## JayDee

Also, I'm not sure how many of the people on the list are still on the forum, some of the names I don't recognise (not that I claim to know every person's name but...). I guess we'll see how many of them don't have birth announcements against them by the end of January.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well,i have a scan on friday as the baby is only measuring 35 weeks even though im 39 so maybe they will induce me?!!wishfull thinking?!!


----------



## chuck

errrggghhhh 39 weeks tomorrow so I'm uncomfortable as all hell and NOW I have a cold.

DH had it and we tried our best to stop me getting it but no luck...my head feels all thick this morning and my nose hurts...by this evening I'll feel terrible I just know it.

All I need is my OB to give me a sweep this afternoon and for it to work...it'll be just my luck to labour with a minging cold!


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh apparently you can get the cold before labour? i had it couple weeks ago and i feel the sneezes and headaches coming again, apparently can be your body saving energy for labour???

LETS HOPE SO!!!


----------



## Jolinar

JayDee said:


> Jolinar - congratulations! I noticed your other thread and have updated the first post to include Nicholas (if I haven't I'm blaming baby brain because I would swear I have!)

Thanks, yes its all updated :D Just wait until mummy brain kicks in LOL ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

ive heard mummy brain is worse! :rofl:


----------



## chuck

errrggghhh just tried to have a nice relaxing bath only to be thwarted by not really enough hot water, the postman knocking on the door and the kitten investigating the bath - at least he didn't fall in!

All I wanted was a nice long hot bath and have a soak and read some of my book in peace! Oh well a taste of things to come I suppose.

I shouldnt complain because the postman only knocked as he had a packege for OH...and it being near to xmas it could be a gift for me!! LOL


----------



## JayDee

Mummy brain - that sounds fun, was hoping that it would get better once baby was out, I guess not :haha:

And Chuck, I know what you mean about the postman, he always manages to knock on my door when I've just gone upstairs. How much have you poked and prodded at the package to try and guess what it is?


----------



## chuck

its a small light box from amazon with no tell tale rattle or rustles...an enigma...and theres a letter which clearly contains tickets for something (its from seetickets) but i cant rmember him ordering tickets for anything...hmm


----------



## JayDee

Interesting.... something to think about other than wondering when baby is going to come out if nothing else....


----------



## MrsQ

ohhhhhhhhhhh exciting. 
i think i am having my first craving hahaah tuna!!!!! WTF!!!!
x


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive hardly had a lot of sleep but whats new!

Just cleaned and tidied all of downstairs, moved all my sisters shit to the bottom of the stairs and now about to tackle my room and wash all my bedsheets, Wrapped some xmas stuff for my mum and put all mine and the ones from my mum for relatives under the tree! ... its only half one.. Ill be done by like 2ish, what am i gonna do next?? i need something to do or ill end up sitting on laptop watching tv and thats not the right angle for pelvis!


----------



## Angelmarie

purpledahlia said:


> Ive hardly had a lot of sleep but whats new!
> 
> Just cleaned and tidied all of downstairs, moved all my sisters shit to the bottom of the stairs and now about to tackle my room and wash all my bedsheets, Wrapped some xmas stuff for my mum and put all mine and the ones from my mum for relatives under the tree! ... its only half one.. Ill be done by like 2ish, what am i gonna do next?? i need something to do or ill end up sitting on laptop watching tv and thats not the right angle for pelvis!

You could always come round here and start on all my jobs...!??! :winkwink:


----------



## chuck

yeah where do you find the energy??!!!

put the laptop on the floor and go on all fours...lol


----------



## chuck

JayDee said:


> Interesting.... something to think about other than wondering when baby is going to come out if nothing else....

knowing him its some tickets to see some bloody doom band or metallica....now metallica i can cope with.


----------



## purpledahlia

lol i have NO idea where the energy is coming from! Ive done the kitchen tv room my room, hoovered dusted, wrapped, stripped my bed, hoovered in there, all thats left is the bathroom which is full of my sisters rubbish again. dont know if i have the energy for that! im watching airline now... :rofl:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I have walked round town all morning!! Loads of BH but no labour. Ah well I won't be in that 5% :haha:

:haha:


----------



## MrsQ

pass the energy please???


----------



## RobenR

It's our due date, have been sent home from the hospital twice and despite losing mucus plug there is no progression and I am going out of my mind!

I knew I was going to carry late. The doctor says he'll give me to next week before even thinking about inducing. If anyone hears of a Canadian pregnant woman going on a killing spree or acting like a firebug, you'll know it's me. 

Tried just about everything to get this child moving. How's the rest of you December ladies doing?


----------



## purpledahlia

Feeling the same Roben!

All my energy has now gone completely flat, im gonna have this cup of RLT then go for a nap!


----------



## JayDee

Oooo Purple, I read somewhere (probably my pregnancy book) that lots of women get a sudden burst of energy just before they go into labour, hopefully that's what it was....

Roben - ha ha, I'll keep an eye on the news for crazy pregnant Canadians, hope things get moving for you soon.

I know it's a bad angle to sit at but I've been on the sofa with the laptop most of the day, maybe I'll try and avoid it tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## purpledahlia

i try to keep up and busy for a few hours each day, i cant get anywhere and walking in the poring rain and mud in dolly shoes?? no thanks! i have no winter stuff at all. Even if its a long long shower least your standing! my eyes are closing now... not even jeremy kyle can keep them open! :rofl:

i hope it is because labour is near, ive had quite a few bursts of energy recently, one was at midnight! drove my mum up the wall!


----------



## chuck

Well just got back from my OB appt...didnt see my usual OB which is good coz she was awful - no personal skills.

All is well she was reluctant but did a sweep for me and was pleasantly surprised to find me 1-2 cm dilated and what I think she said was 50% effaced - it could be 30or 50 looking at my notes (why is their handwriting always terrible?) so she did what she described as a 'good sweep' so here's hoping!

I've had a bit of bloody discharge and bump is feeling tight...and I (SORRY TMI) got in and just had have a poo! LOL well that could be unrelated but you never know.

I'm only 39 weeks but at least everything is going in the right direction and I'm starting to dilate and efface!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hey ladies!! 

Just thought I'd update you all on my term appointment today ....which didnt go too well it was scary and emotional :( I was there for 9.30am and didnt get home til after 3pm this afternoon :(

This is probably going to be long.......

Firstly when I got there they done my blood pressure...which was the highest its been :( And took urine sample.Then was sent back out to the waiting room to wait with my mum. Got called through to one of the rooms and told the midwife everything that had been going on with FOB etc and the stress i'd been under. She gave me some advice and told me to pop up onto the bed so she could check LO's heartrate. The heartrate was fine and she was feeling my stomach and checking how engaged LO was etc and said that she was going to do a scan before doing a sweep etc to check LO's presentation or something and because she thought LO's head was quite high...She done the scan and said that she could see a pocket of fluid but she was going to get a senior midwife because she was a bit concerned about the amount of fluid around LO. I got a bit scared here but she told me not to worry because LO was fine and happy. She then went and got the other midwife who scanned and said that LO's head was quite high, that LO was lying back to back (questioned her and she said that its ok...LO will turn during labour) and that she could only see a pocket of fluid but that she thought there was "enough fluid there" but she wanted a doctor to come down and have a check to "make sure". She then asked had I been leaking any fluid or had my knickers been damp etc...to which i said no not that i am aware of?! All the doctors were up on the labour ward etc and she told me and my mum to go for some tea and she would call me back through when there was a doctor available!

Went for tea and tried my hardest not to worry and was still waiting an hour and 20mins later :(. Eventually she came back and said that all the doctors were in theatre as there was 4 c-sections going on!! but she had spoke to the senior registrar and that she wasnt too worried about the fluid as when your basically term there is likely to be a bit less fluid but that i had to come back through and if i consented get an internal examination and she would try and do a sweep and after I would have to go through to the Day Obstractic Unit and get an CTG done to check everything was ok and if not then i would be kept in and monitored and my date for induction would probably be a lot sooner :(.

Went back through and she done an internal examination...I will be honest....its not nice...at all! I wouldn't say it was painful but just VERY uncomfortable and left me a bit shaky! Though she did say she was very impressed that i didnt tense up which would have made it a lot more uncmfortable for me. So dont tense up!! lol She tried to do a sweep but said something about a fingertip or something and couldnt do it properly.But that my cervix was at the front or something which was good and nice and soft etc.

Then got sent round to Day Obstractic Unit where it was another hour wait :(. When they took me in got strapped up to CTG for an hour and a half and monitered! thank god the chair was comfy though coz my bum was numb from being there all morning :haha: Sat and listened to LO's heartbeat and realised that I was having tightenings which i could feel for the first time ever! They said it could be the start of something or because of the internal and attempted sweep just some braxton hicks. 

But everything on my CTG was ok so was eventually given the all clear to go home and my induction date of 21st!:( Hopefully I'll go before then! Have been getting few tightnings and backs a bit sore! :(

Hoping someone can help me here! Read all my notes when i got home and was wondering if anyone knew what half the stuff means...i can guess and understand some of the terms but not all of them!

In the examination room the midwife wrote:

USS by s/m w*****- cephalic pres.
re: high head, 1 pool liquor seen d/w dr w*** (reg)- not concerned
assess for gUL(think its a g not sure) then to DOU for CTG.
VE with consent= Cx admits 1f/tip. uneffaced.
s-2-3. unable to sweep membranes
I.CI Mon 21 @ 4pm to Mat Wd.
For prostin tab @6pm + 12mn.

Then after CTG

seen in DOE at 39wks+6 for ctg in view of X1 pool of liquor seen on USS.
ctg commenced. fhr 140bpm, maternal pulse 88
ctg discontinued. dr Po 39+6 weeks (downward arrow) risk.
C tightnings
BRA 135bpm
V 75bpm
A present
D nil
O. reassuring 

Home. IOL 21/12/09.

Sorry its soo long hoping someone can make sense of some of the abbreviations for me :blush: But LO is fine so im happy enough! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey,i ve seen my midwife again today and my bp is still a bit up and i had another funny vision thing while in the waiting room.
they are kind of like migranes (never had them before though) so im wondering if they are hormonal.
any way i had a trace of protien in my urine as well so i have to go back to the anenatal assessment unit again tom (was only there yest) which they will prob just tell me that all is ok and to go home again.

i then had a reflexolgy session this afternon which was lovely but dont think its gonna kick start anything.


----------



## chuck

*USS by s/m w*****- cephalic pres.* ultrasound showed head down

re: high head, 1 pool liquor seen d/w dr w*** (reg)- not concerned
assess for gUL(think its a g not sure) then to DOU for CTG.

*VE with consent= Cx admits 1f/tip. uneffaced.* vaginal exam with consent cervix admits finger tip but not effaced (thinned)
s-2-3. unable to sweep membranes

*I.CI Mon 21 @ 4pm to Mat Wd.
For prostin tab @6pm + 12mn.* Admit for clinical induction mon 21st to maternity ward for prostin (hormones used in induction)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh what a day Lullaby :hugs: Things might get a wriggle on for you soon though, I think they sound like they looked after you. :flower:


----------



## sweetlullaby

It was a crazy day!!!And tiring but at least LO is ok! Just hope maybe il go into labour soon!!

Thanks chuck for some help with the abbreviations know what some of them mean but some are so confusing especially when they use single letters :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

hey i was just thinking, are we gonna have a Dec 09 mummies chat thread once our LO's are born? in BnB groups or something?

sweetlullaby hope something starts soon and you dont have to be induced so close to xmas!


----------



## FlowerFairy

purpledahlia said:


> hey i was just thinking, are we gonna have a Dec 09 mummies chat thread once our LO's are born? in BnB groups or something?
> 
> sweetlullaby hope something starts soon and you dont have to be induced so close to xmas!

I think we should definitely!! :flower::flower:


----------



## chuck

sweetlullaby said:


> It was a crazy day!!!And tiring but at least LO is ok! Just hope maybe il go into labour soon!!
> 
> Thanks chuck for some help with the abbreviations know what some of them mean but some are so confusing especially when they use single letters :haha:

well thats mostly educated guessing from what you describes...some of it i havent a clue!!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yeah some of it i've just kind of guessed but have to make a midwifes appointment for monday morning...so if im still here (hopefully not lol) will ask my midwife to explain it all for me! :) 

I hope i dont have to be induced so close to xmas as well lol 

I think we shud have a Dec 09 mummys chat thread in bnb groups as well :flower: such a good idea purpledahlia!!

*sighs* just want to meet this LO!!!! :(:(


----------



## FlowerFairy

Happy Due Date Sweetlullaby!! :flower:

1 day over and feeling fine here! Got quite a bit of energy so going to strip and wash bedding. Got some Ironing to do too. :happydance: :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wow, alot of pages to read here, i havent been on for 1 day lol.

Sweetlullaby - You get alot of seeing to, you through nhs or private? 

Am still pregnant.... i can honestly say i totally wasnt expecting to go this far... all my positive thinking is being drained from me now... i feel as though induction is going be only form of getting her out... which i dont want! I dont want carry on this pregnancy to long, her size is going be huge. Estimated at 9lb 2oz now! 

Like you flowerfairy - Loads pains when walking, nothing seems to last long enough to get stronger. 

Was in bath last night reading my horoscope it said : Friday will bring freedom & relief.... i bloody hope so! Id prefer before the sweep to. Kinda hit me today, am having 1 tomorrow am bit anixous about it all tbh. After having a natural start to labour etc, i feel like bit of a let down it not having as natural, OH said think for 3 days now, hes getting fed up, wants her out etc etc


Oh and congrats to femme!


----------



## JayDee

Mummytoamber - lol at your horoscope, hoepfully tomorrow will be the day for you.

Sweetlullaby - I have no idea what half of that stuff means in your notes but I think the basic idea is that they were concerned about the lack of fluid but are happier after the scan (hence the "downward arrow risk" comment). I would also agree with what chuck said about the specific bits. Sounds like, at the latest, your baby should be here on 22nd December which, I agree, seems ages away but at least they should be here for Xmas.

Chuck - sounds like things are progressing well for you, if you're partially dilated LO is at least thinking about making an apperance aren't they?

I'm at GPs tomorrow but not expecting anything interesting to happen but if it does I'll let you know.

And yes, we should have a December 09 mummies thread somewhere, assuming no-one has already set one up, there are 10 days worth of mummies already.


----------



## chuck

JayDee said:


> Chuck - sounds like things are progressing well for you, if you're partially dilated LO is at least thinking about making an apperance aren't they?

I bloomin well hope so...I had some period like cramps last night and a really bad nights sleep (partly due to having gotten OH's cold! grrr) and I'm pretty uncomfortable today.

I'm going to head into town in a little bit to pick up a last xmas gift for hubby and get spuds for tea (its all go for me today LOL) I'm hoping the walk may get things going!

...well at least theres a Star Trek movie marathon on Sky HD today so I've got something to do all day lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just went on to my emails ive got an email says

"your baby is 1 week old"


No she friggin aint! What a kick in the face, lmao!


----------



## purpledahlia

lol i thought u wud of gone by now mummy to amber!! 

i was having pains last night quite regular but not paindull and then it stopped! argh, sweep tomorrow :S

gonna have a really hot long bath today, i hate them yes, but someone said it might help things move on. bleurgh. i have toothache


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Whole mine & oh's family thought the same. 

you looking forward to your sweep? 

cant have bath to hot, not good for body temp and LO. baths done nothing for me :(


----------



## purpledahlia

ugh might not have one then if i cant have it too hot... i always have hot showers?????

im looking forward to something being done about getting her out but not looking forward to the internal and the actual sweep, someone else described it after feeling like theyd been kicked by a horse... : /

mums decided i cant drive either because incase of pains or waters going so i think im gonna have to get a taxi back from the hospital, and go in an hour early cos thats the only time i can get a lift! GREAT!


----------



## RobenR

I was just reading about raspberry leaf tea since I discovered some in the cupboard this morning, but now am wondering if I waited too late to start drinking it since apparently you're supposed to take it weeks before your due date to help your uterus shrink and help contractions and tone your belly after baby comes.

So am I just wasting my time at this point drinking it? Or is there any benefit to it at all? I'm trying everything at this point!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Think showers are okay like going in hot tube that isnt allow. 

Yeah can be uncomfortable like, if not cervix not that ready ive come across. This lady i know had 1 she was 3cm, said it was okay. 

Can not get a taxi there like? Am driving, but literally 1 min drive from my house the doctors, if i was going to hospital deffo getting OH to drive.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

RobenR said:


> I was just reading about raspberry leaf tea since I discovered some in the cupboard this morning, but now am wondering if I waited too late to start drinking it since apparently you're supposed to take it weeks before your due date to help your uterus shrink and help contractions and tone your belly after baby comes.
> 
> So am I just wasting my time at this point drinking it? Or is there any benefit to it at all? I'm trying everything at this point!

Id drink it. Its good for you & uterus.
Good for drinking once had the baby to help uterus get back to its normal size.


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> Just went on to my emails ive got an email says
> 
> "your baby is 1 week old"
> 
> 
> No she friggin aint! What a kick in the face, lmao!

:haha: I got one yesterday saying " your newborn" I was :growlmad: and deleted it :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

no i cant afford two taxis, im half an hour away if not more so it will cost about 20-30 quid one way. :( im already minus in the bank, cos of stupid FOB!

Im getting really annoyed with friends, one has demanded she knows when i go into labour, one has said she would ''love to be there'' and one has said ''make sure i get my mum or sister to tell her when'' WHY!? my sister isnt even coming!!! and i think me and my mum will be a bit busy to let ppl know who havnt even visited me since i moved home in summer!! im so angry!


----------



## chuck

purpledahlia said:


> im looking forward to something being done about getting her out but not looking forward to the internal and the actual sweep, someone else described it after feeling like theyd been kicked by a horse... : /

Lies I had sweep yesterday and it was fine, much more gentle and less uncomfortable than a smear.

Left bump feeling a little tight...like a light period cramp and loosing some bloody mucus but it was fine!


----------



## purpledahlia

phew! are you dialated at all? i hate smears, but i need her out so gotta close my eyes and hope its over soon!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I had an internal done yesterday and attempted sweep. It wasnt painful just uncomfortable and left me a bit shaky coz i didnt know what to expect! Was able to laugh and joke about it afterwards lol. Also made me feel a bit tender and had quite a few tightnings...but not as much today :( I want my LO!!!!!! Come TODAY!!!!! lol 

I hate those emails :( I got them from pampers etc saying congrats on your newborn etc. Read them though and was just like....if he/she was ACTUALLY here i'd appreciate them more lol. And the amount of people saying let me know straightaway etc...i just say of course i will (not lol) Dont think that the minute i have my LO i will be grabbing my phone to inform half the world :haha: will be more interested in holding and bonding with LO and resting i think!Then il inform them! Or get my mum to send multiple text message or something with strict instructions to not come to the hospital as i want to get to know LO, have few family members visit (luckily most live in other countries phew!) and hopefully go home asap :haha:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am so different to many people on BnB!! I will be informing close friends and family when labour starts and as soon as Lo is born my mum will send a text off my phone to announce! I even set a phone group up called "Baby News" :haha: Also, I don't mind people visiting at the hospital. I Am gutted that my Best mates and 2 closet cousins are away all weekend in case Lo comes!! 

When I had James I wanted people to visit and they didnt come straight away to give me space and I was upset!!!! 
I am so excited about everyone meeting the baby! :happydance:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hey mummytoamber wondered where you'd been lol 

Im NHS....and to be honest i've been really surprised at the level of care they have given me! I didnt think i would get so many check ups. Or offered a sweep at my term appointment! I originally thought it would be go to term appointment then like a couple of days later go back for a sweep! After all my antinatal classes i got check ups at the hospital (classes were held there) etc. Maybe its just the way my region works ...im not sure!yesterday they were lovely and ok i had to wait for ages for everything but it was the level of care and concern by the midwifes that really impressed me! But then again another girl was complaining because she wasnt happy with anything the midwifes did?! Guess there just aint pleasing some people lol.

Hopefully the latest i'll have LO is 22nd Dec ....in time for xmas :) But would really love to go into labour naturally! Guess we all want that lol just seems ages away! Here they only let you go 12 days overdue. The next hospital closest to mine lets you go 14 etc and another one its only 10 days. Guess everywhere is different! 

One of the midwifes yesterday phoned the midwife that ran my antinatal classes and she came down to chat to me etc when i was getting the ctg and told me that she always tries to come see the girls when they're in labour and after they've had their LO's etc because she knows they like seeing a familiar face. I thought that was really really sweet and nice of her!

Thanks for the happy due date wishes :flower: Just wish something would happen!!! lol xx


----------



## chuck

purpledahlia said:


> phew! are you dialated at all? i hate smears, but i need her out so gotta close my eyes and hope its over soon!

yep 1cm but would stretch to 2cm, cervix is long but 50% effaced according to what she was saying as she wrote the notes. The OB seemed quite surprised to find me that way with bulging waters as I'm not 40 wks yet.

In all honesty it wasn't bad at all, no it isn't like being caressed by a kitten but no its not like a kick in the crutch, just lie back and RELAX and its not so bad...remember its just a couple fingers - they're a lot more forgiving than a bloomin cold speculum!


----------



## JayDee

Glad to hear that sweeps don't sound as bad as smears, cos they aren't that bad really (although I'm glad you only have to have one every 3 years). I guess we're going to have to get used to people poking about in that area soon anyway if we want our babies to come out.

I've just got some clary sage oil and had a sniff - is it just me or does it smell a bit like aniseed or liquorice? Think I'll put some in my candle burner thing, I was warned it didn't smell v nice but I don't mind it.


----------



## purpledahlia

that was my next question do they use a spectulum thing?? 

Ava is being really quiet today... having some fizzy coke my brother left in the fridge, dont really wanna end up calling triage when i am getting a CTG tomorrow morning, please move !


----------



## JayDee

Give her a poke! Trying to push my belly button back in again (it's pretty flat now) usually makes my little man move.

Or, look at it like this, my MIL reckons that babies stop moving so much just before they are about to come out (not sure if it's true) so maybe she's just saving her energy for pushing herself out?


----------



## purpledahlia

your the third person to say that to me!! 

i bloody hope so!


----------



## chuck

Nope no speculum jst a gloved hand and some lube...cold lube...nice. not.


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: euw. Will the consultant or the mw do it?


----------



## JayDee

Think it's normally mw that does a sweep


----------



## chuck

I happened to have an appt with the Ob so she did it, if nothing happens in the week I'll ask my MW to do another on thursday.

I've felt like I've had AF all day and my back is absolutely killing me today so I dont know if thats the start of soemthing or where I sleep propped up on account of having a cold and a blocked nose!


----------



## DaisyBee

When I had my sweep & even the checks during labor it was very painful to me! Way worse than a pap (which i dont mind in the slightest) My mom was the opposite she said... that she actually found some relief in them putting such pressure on her cervix. So thinking that its like labor - everyone is different!

Good luck - hope its the start for you!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yup be warned in advance the lube stuff they use is pretty cold lol :haha: I know it sounds crazy but its me and one of the first things i said to my mum when the midwife left was ....."she had fat fingers" :haha:


----------



## katie_bump

sweetlullaby said:


> Yup be warned in advance the lube stuff they use is pretty cold lol :haha: I know it sounds crazy but its me and one of the first things i said to my mum when the midwife left was ....."she had fat fingers" :haha:

:haha:


----------



## katie_bump

My midwife says im 4/5 engaged.. What does this actually mean?


----------



## sweetlullaby

From what ive gathered and had midwife tell me it could be 1/5th of LO's head is in your pelvis and she can still feel 4/5ths or it could be 4/5ths she cant feel and 1/5th is still outside your pelvis that she can feel. Its confusing! But think usually they go with what they can still feel as in she can still feel 4/5ths of LO's head!

I would ask at your next appointment!! xx


----------



## katie_bump

sweetlullaby said:


> From what ive gathered and had midwife tell me it could be 1/5th of LO's head is in your pelvis and she can still feel 4/5ths or it could be 4/5ths she cant feel and 1/5th is still outside your pelvis that she can feel. Its confusing! But think usually they go with what they can still feel as in she can still feel 4/5ths of LO's head!
> 
> I would ask at your next appointment!! xx

I thought it was something along those lines.. Il just assume for my own sanity that she meant hes well in the pelvis lol xx


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah its just some places say 0/5th is fully engaged and some places say 5/5th is, so best to ask at your appt! 

Im having a kind of spicy stir fry tonight... i hate spicy things! and then im gonna have a bath and read my book, and after sweep 2m im gonna go shopping.. keep moving. hopefuly something will help!


----------



## katie_bump

purpledahlia said:


> yeah its just some places say 0/5th is fully engaged and some places say 5/5th is, so best to ask at your appt!
> 
> Im having a kind of spicy stir fry tonight... i hate spicy things! and then im gonna have a bath and read my book, and after sweep 2m im gonna go shopping.. keep moving. hopefuly something will help!

Got an appointment on wednesday (if i havnt popped Lol) so il ask then.
I had a hot curry, even though i cant stand them lol Had a nice warm bath last night but it done nothing.. starting to think il never shift this baby..already giving up and not even reached my due date yet lol oh dear
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im currently 3/4, where i am 0/5 or 1/5 is fully or deeply engaged. 5/5 was free. 

I really wish was friday so can get this sweep over and done with... i had waiting around.


----------



## EmmanBump

Lei i thought u had had her!! Any signs yet? 

Im slowly losing my sanity, the pressure down there is unbearable and my back is killing, i just want to live in the bath! Me and my partner took the dog on a massive walk today and it killed me!! Not doing that again lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

Urrggghhhh so tired now! Had my brilliant energy spurt today and did loads but ended up not having my usual nap! Bed early I think.... plus makes the days go quicker. :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Na emma am still waiting. Nothing is progressing from the pains etc ive been having. She obv must need a helping hand! lol

Haha i felt same other day, i went up 6 flights of stairs, totally knackered.

I agree floweryfairy days do go quicker, ive been cleaning up alot today, washing the floor etc, felt good at the time but now am paying for it haha


----------



## purpledahlia

mummy to amber is your sweep tomorrow?? im scared about mine now! im going to town afterwards since the hospital is over there and gonna hope the walking helps and then ill have another bath tmorrow night, just had one and def feel more pressure now, maybe i would of anyways without the bath but i do feel pressure!


----------



## sun

MummyToAmberx said:


> Na emma am still waiting. Nothing is progressing from the pains etc ive been having. She obv must need a helping hand! lol
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Wow - I thought for sure LO would be here by now!!!! Good luck with the sweep tomorrow! And you too purpledahlia - getting excited for you guys!
> 
> 
> Also wanted to say Happy Due Date to myself - LOL - this was the day I was looking forward to for the last 9 months. I know I'm not technically a December Star anymore (since LO was born in November - almost a month ago OMG), this is where I started 9 months ago!
> xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhh Hi Sun!! I just posted on your birth announcement! Happy due date lol 

I hope I go soon!! :( I wanna meet my LO!!! In such a winge today lol


----------



## sun

Thanks sweetlullaby!
40 weeks today!!! Lo will be here in no time!! :happydance: :happydance:
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

ugh i couldnt sleep last night to save my life, like about 3 hours i think i got? And now gotta get up and get ready, taxi to hspital, 2 diff appts then got to wait in hospital for an hour to be picked up, or walk into town will take a while, then going shopping and not gonna get to nap, im getting a headache already! Dammit i fell asleep then couldnt get back to sleep after i had to get up and yup, you guessed it. pee! ugh.

hopefully my sweep works or ill cry!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks sun! Happy 40 weeks!


Aww sorry hear didnt have good kip purple.

Mine was as good as i would have gotton. 

Bloody freezing, icey & foggy here.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

got my growth scan at 10.30.
hope they induce me!!


----------



## JayDee

Hope the appointments go well Purple and Bex.

I've just got back from GP appointment. Good news is all is well, less good news (in my head at least) is that he's still 3/5 so no further on. Did the sob story trying to get him to move my sweep forward a bit to minimise the risk of being in hospital on xmas day but no joy, maybe it's just up to the midwives, might ring them and try the same thing later. Funny, but I think I could have quite easily made myself cry to add drama, I never cry about stuff unless it's REALLY bothering me so I think I really need to find a way to relax and think positive, otherwise it's more likely to get to that point isn't it?

Mummytoamber and Flowerfairy - big hugs to you, I can't imagine how annoying it must be for you. I've still got over a week to go and I'm already so impatient it's untrue, can't imagine what I'll be like if I really do go overdue! :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

Jaydee i cried to my consultant last week and voila.. sweep! (but i am in hell aswell)

Mummy to Amber did you text me earlier? your sweep at 11.30?? Its not the number i have for you was it you using another number? im confused if it wasnt you..

right ladies im off to brush my teeth and wait for the taxi in the ICE outside! :S


----------



## xxx bex xxx

jaydee.....get the midwife rang up!! i was complaining of feeling dizzy on tues,so she told me to go see her and thats when i got sent to the hosp and a scan and everything was arranged.....soooooo you might get lucky if you sit there and cry!!!and get the sweep you want!!good luck!!


----------



## JayDee

It's icy here as well, had to defrost the centimetre of ice off the car before I could go to the doctors this morning. Temperature thing in the car said it was zero degrees C - that's too cold for my liking!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I dont know what to do with myself today!! I want to do nothing, but it's probably best to keep busy and go into town. I feel like a misery :dohh:

My OH is off today and it kind of ruins my routines!! :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> Jaydee i cried to my consultant last week and voila.. sweep! (but i am in hell aswell)
> 
> Mummy to Amber did you text me earlier? your sweep at 11.30?? Its not the number i have for you was it you using another number? im confused if it wasnt you..
> 
> right ladies im off to brush my teeth and wait for the taxi in the ICE outside! :S


Aye it was me, i sent a multi text other day, giving new number. 
im guessing i forgot add you or it didnt get to you. lol sorry!


----------



## RobenR

JayDee said:


> It's icy here as well, had to defrost the centimetre of ice off the car before I could go to the doctors this morning. Temperature thing in the car said it was zero degrees C - that's too cold for my liking!

You'd hate it here then. It's -19 C right now!

I tried begging for being stretched yesterday and the doctor said no, he won't induce me because it raises my risk for a c-section and said I don't want that. I said yes, I bloody well do. Just get this baby out of me! No dice, he said he'll have me go to 21 Dec before they do anything. I left his office crying and ranting with DH trying to comfort me saying it won't happen, this baby will come this weekend.

Drank 5 cups of raspberry leaf tea yesterday and had spicy food for dinner. Only result - heartburn. :dohh:


----------



## fairy1984

ok my plan of action seems to have done nothing. I had the spicest green thai curry last night, followed by sex and then a relaxing massage and facial this morning (as my due date treat). Nothing feels different. 

come on little one...you will be given a horrible name if you stay inside me too much longer ;)


----------



## Rachaela

Yay ! My little Aimee Grace Gething was born on 09/12/2009 5 days early bless her. X


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well had my scan.she weighs approx 6lb 4oz..the midwife was lovely.
she said she needed a word with the doctor to see if they wanted to induce..i said "please please please put in a good word for us and let her be here before christmas!!".
then she walked back in the room and made all my christmas' come at once!!
they are inducing me tomorrow at 11.30!! 
yey me!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats Rachaela! 


Thats great news bex! 

I never want to have a sweep again in my life lol. I really didnt like it, whether she was rough or whatever i dont know but it was more than bloody uncomfortable it hurt, felt like i was having big contractions, on plus side am 2cm yey.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

mummy to amber....yey!!! 2cm!!thats great hun!! looks like we both will have our babies this weekend!!xx


----------



## lisa35

MummyToAmberx said:


> I never want to have a sweep again in my life lol. I really didnt like it, whether she was rough or whatever i dont know but it was more than bloody uncomfortable it hurt, felt like i was having big contractions, on plus side am 2cm yey.

Not long for you now, your same as me 2cm. Out of curiosity how long does it take to do a sweep?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

xxx bex xxx said:


> mummy to amber....yey!!! 2cm!!thats great hun!! looks like we both will have our babies this weekend!!xx

I hope i am joining you :thumbup:x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lisa35 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I never want to have a sweep again in my life lol. I really didnt like it, whether she was rough or whatever i dont know but it was more than bloody uncomfortable it hurt, felt like i was having big contractions, on plus side am 2cm yey.
> 
> Not long for you now, your same as me 2cm. Out of curiosity how long does it take to do a sweep?Click to expand...

Hopefully not long for both of us :happydance:

Think it depends on easy it is to get to 2 stretch whatever, i think was on good 5-8mins doing mine.


----------



## lisa35

Thanks! Not sure if i would take up the offer for a sweep, it was bad enough getting cervix checked other day without having a sweep, lol im a whimp.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lisa35 said:


> Thanks! Not sure if i would take up the offer for a sweep, it was bad enough getting cervix checked other day without having a sweep, lol im a whimp.

You mustnt be that much of a whimp if having 3rd baby


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Forgot to say, induction will be 16th i have ring to see if got a bed first on that morning... but really i shouldnt need it.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay for the the ladies almost there!! Jealous? No!! :haha:

I dont want a sweep now, it sounds awful!! :cry: Walked around town this morning and as flipping usual I am just achy and nowt else. Loads of BH as per!!:growlmad:


----------



## purpledahlia

sweeps HURT!!!!

she asked me if i needed to pee before and i didnt so i said no, then she started (and your right the gel was cold!) and then it got sore and so much pressure and i thought i might pee on her ! :rofl: but i didnt, then she was talking to me about cervix's and describing them!!! then it was REALLY sore, 

Anyway, the CTG was 'satisfactory'
favourable cervix,
cervix anterior
open and soft 2-3Cms 
partially effaced
and she felt the head when she did the sweep,

then i proceeded to walk, briskly, to the shops which was a good 25 mins and i was in AGONY after that, went into newlook sweating like a pig holding my stomach, so i went to cafe nero and waited for my mum, Then we did some shopping, having cramps and soreness all afternoon. And coloured discharge (yuck) but no gloops of mucus yet! 

PLEASE god let it be something!

had a bumpy car journey home and got a curry for dinner (barf) and im about to have a hot bath (mw said it was ok)... 

Reading up it seems IF the sweeps gonna work then it will about 24-48 hours after its done......

congrats to the new Dec star and to bex getting induced tomorrow! hopefully me yuou and mummy to amber will all be pushing tomorrow!


----------



## purpledahlia

sweeps HURT!!!!

she asked me if i needed to pee before and i didnt so i said no, then she started (and your right the gel was cold!) and then it got sore and so much pressure and i thought i might pee on her ! :rofl: but i didnt, then she was talking to me about cervix's and describing them!!! then it was REALLY sore, 

Anyway, the CTG was 'satisfactory'
favourable cervix,
3/5ths engaged
cervix anterior
open and soft 2-3Cms 
partially effaced
and she felt the head when she did the sweep,

then i proceeded to walk, briskly, to the shops which was a good 25 mins and i was in AGONY after that, went into newlook sweating like a pig holding my stomach, so i went to cafe nero and waited for my mum, Then we did some shopping, having cramps and soreness all afternoon. And coloured discharge (yuck) but no gloops of mucus yet! 

PLEASE god let it be something!

had a bumpy car journey home and got a curry for dinner (barf) and im about to have a hot bath (mw said it was ok)... 

Reading up it seems IF the sweeps gonna work then it will about 24-48 hours after its done......

congrats to the new Dec star and to bex getting induced tomorrow! hopefully me yuou and mummy to amber will all be pushing tomorrow!


----------



## purpledahlia

I just ran a freezing bath... BABY BRAIN, :doh:


----------



## chuck

Well after a few period-y type cramps and some backache yesterday I thouht the sweep might have done something but no. Not a sausage today.

I went to BF'ing session today 3 hours of it...was good though got to go and speak to the bf'ing mothers support group and ask Q's which was cool!


----------



## JayDee

Yey Bex for your induction and congratulations Rachaela!

I rang the midwife, took her all day for someone to call me back, and the person that did wouldn't help me, so have to wait until Monday to speak to her now. The person who I did speak to wasn't that helpful and just said, if it was her, I wouldn't be getting a sweep until 41 weeks (currently booked for 40+3). I did point out that this would be a bank holiday but she still wouldn't help me - arrgghh.

Glad to hear mummytoamber and purple are progressing well. Hopefully some of us will get to have their babies this weekend, even if it's not me!


----------



## purpledahlia

40+3 is good tho? no? I was just lucky to get it early but turns out i was progressing anyways, hope its the kick start needed to trigger contractions. I hate when you get a snotty midwife!


----------



## JayDee

Yeah, 40+3 would be fine if it wasn't 23rd Dec, add 48 hours and you get 25th Dec. Just having a panic that there will be no staff at the hospital and stuff like that. If she can reassure me that those sort of things will be fine then I don't need it changing, but no-one has so far.....


----------



## purpledahlia

ahh i see. Bummer. Well if it makes you feel any better if i am still sitting here in a week its my due date, the 18th, and if i go 1 week over its xmas day, and if i go 2 weeks its NEW YEARS


----------



## JayDee

Yeah I know I'm not the only one, I guess cos I've had a problem free pregnancy this is the first thing I've had to worry about so I'm making it more of a big deal than it is, I just need to chill I think.....

Thanks, hope your sweep works and you get your baby soon x


----------



## Mamie

Well that's me 40+1 and am totally fed up!!! Had sweep yesterday - which actually didn't really hurt, more discomfort afterwards to be honest. Loads of cramping yesterday and over night, but then it all went quiet by lunch today :( However, now feel bit like my period is due to start.... but it's not what I'd call contractions :( Arrgggg.....fed up! Another sweep on Wed and then induction on 20th if nothing happens before that. HUGE congratulations to all the Dec Stars that have had their little ones :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Jaydee fingers crossed that your one of those lucky few who go on their due date!


----------



## chuck

purpledahlia said:


> ahh i see. Bummer. Well if it makes you feel any better if i am still sitting here in a week its my due date, the 18th, and if i go 1 week over its xmas day, and if i go 2 weeks its NEW YEARS

Same boat really I'm due on the 17th..crap innit.

Although the lactation consultant I saw at the BF'ing workshop today said she was working xmas night and its really nice coz everyone brings lots of food in...I was sat there thinking yeah right I bet your all either hungover or in a bad mood though LOL.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, i just dont want baby girl to have to share her bday with xmas or new year, sucky!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am only 2 days over and already fed up!!:growlmad: I wish time would hurry up. :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

URGH im so annoyed, my mum just told my auntie on the phone that i didnt want visitors to the hospital, purely because im worried about pnd and breastfeeding, and she went off the phone in a huff!!!! why is she annoyed?? its up to ME!! im not wanting any visitors untill i feel ready!!


----------



## Kirstin

You two have scared me now, I hope I dont need a sweep. 

Will sex work as a sweep? :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

well sex will help because of the semen and the orgasm! hehe

but a swepp is different.. and i dont want another in a week, so little girl YOU HAVE BEEN EVICTED, PLEASE LEAVE MUMMYS TUMMY!

kirstin where you been hiding recently??


----------



## FlowerFairy

Gross question but how far in does the MW have to go in a sweep!! Is she in up to her elbow :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:

i dont know really? i couldnt see her hand/arm, but i guess it depends where your cervix is how high she goes??


----------



## FlowerFairy

purpledahlia said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i dont know really? i couldnt see her hand/arm, but i guess it depends where your cervix is how high she goes??

:haha: I suppose you can't see down there while she's fiddling about :haha:


----------



## chuck

I'm kinda glad all my family are 250 miles away, they cant get here until we tell them so its up to us to tell them I'm in labour or that I've had the baby.


----------



## purpledahlia

FlowerFairy said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i dont know really? i couldnt see her hand/arm, but i guess it depends where your cervix is how high she goes??
> 
> :haha: I suppose you can't see down there while she's fiddling about :haha:Click to expand...

i cant see down there anyway!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kirstin

:rofl: I think I better get trying, after all I've read about sweeps and inductions I definately dont want to be late :( Generally how high is the cervix? 

I've been around, just been busy with another project I am working on:) 

Saying that, I still haven't packed my hospital bag :rofl:


----------



## FlowerFairy

purpledahlia said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i dont know really? i couldnt see her hand/arm, but i guess it depends where your cervix is how high she goes??
> 
> :haha: I suppose you can't see down there while she's fiddling about :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i cant see down there anyway!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Actually, me neither!! :rofl: The way it all feels I don't think I want to :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

chuck said:


> I'm kinda glad all my family are 250 miles away, they cant get here until we tell them so its up to us to tell them I'm in labour or that I've had the baby.

Lucky!! My auntie and gran are BOTH p'd off because i dont want visitors, they said '' not even your family??'' well, my mum brother sister and dad are allowed, theyre IMMEDIATE family, And if i said ok fine come, then she needed fed, theyd jave to leave the room, what if it took an hour or more to feeed and settle her.. they'd be pissed off then!! i cant win!:shrug:


----------



## Kirstin

No one wants to come and see me in hospital :rofl: well they haven't mentioned it.


----------



## chuck

I'd rather have afew more sweeps than risk an induction...the induction process sounds so horrible and seems to end up in so much more pain!

Mind you I didnt find the sweep unpleasant at all...but then I think the OB had small hands!


----------



## purpledahlia

My mw had small hands ish i think too.. but i would have another instead of induction..
Still not pleasent tho, kinda like a smear but instead of the speculum its her hand and in further,...


----------



## purpledahlia

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/237684-dec-stars-09-chat-thread.html#post3802349


----------



## topazicatzbet

is anyone elses LO so active that it is really uncomfy.

he keeps sticking his foot out so much it really hurts and sticking him bum out and its really uncomfy. i swear he is having a party in there.


----------



## purpledahlia

only occasionaly, i cant feel everything cos of fluid, and sometimes i just get a bum in my ribs, so shes 3.5ths engaged AND her bum in my ribs.. shows how short i am and why i look so big!


----------



## hattiehippo

Mine's got his bum right up on the top on the right and it wriggles around from side to side at least 5 or 6 times a day. Its really not comfortable now he's so big.

I think mine's going to need the eviction notice via induction on 22nd. After lots of cramping following the internal yesterday its all gone off again and today has been baby wriggling around and not much else again.

Good luck that other people's sweeps work for them.


----------



## chuck

I get really uncomfy and in some pain when he has a good wriggle!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey. On my phne so aint able read throu properly. Thought do quick update. Pains starte 1920. Irregular 5-20min apart. Since 10 started pick up on strength, havin partly breathe them throu. Prayin this is finaly drawin to a close. Hope girles waitin are havin sum luk x


----------



## purpledahlia

Good Luck! Hopefully this is you! 

Ive had backache and pains since the sweep but the pains are irregular too. Feel very sick now and tired, need to try and sleep incase something happens or ill have no energy. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

One night am up in pain, BNB is down. Just my luck lol

I went to sleep for about 20mins after my previous post. Woke up to be sick, then started having a pain, this continued for about an hour or so, being sick inbetween every pain at 10min apart, then i had empty my bowels. I can say i am totally "clear" now haha. Downside, off puking so much so hard, came out all pressure marks on my face :growlmad:

Some point after this, hugeeeeee bloody show loss. Literally had wipe 8-10times. 

After all that settled, pains coming 12-10mins from around 1:50ish am. Getting really intense i couldnt lie on my back so had end up getting up, came on here to topup my phone, my mam came online to keep me company *bless her* basically pains coming 10-7min apart lasting 30-70secs. I was so tired by 5:45am i went try have a bit of a sleep and managed, partly waking up every 20mins, got almost 2hrs so i feel alot better. 

Got up started pot around, pains come back to 10min apart and mild, no where strong as through the night so, possible bath then off out. I hope she hurrys up. 


Hope everyone is well :thumbup:


----------



## chuck

Sounds promising Mummytoamber!!


----------



## lisa35

Good luck MTA, hope it's building upto something good instead of a false alarm again.


----------



## sun

OK - I know I have said this before - but this has got to be it!!! :thumbup:
Good luck and keep us posted!!! 
xx


----------



## katie_bump

Any updates on MummyToAmberx?


----------



## purpledahlia

UGH IM SO FED UP,

ok so after sweep had bad pains all for the rest of the day, they continued thru the night but very erratic and not as painfull, today had a hot bath, then we went to tesco etc to keep busy and walking, visited my mums mw friend who said she could feel things going on in my bump (she just put her hand on it) and said its def the start but my body isnt making sense of the pains, i need to get them regular, my body needs a push. I really want another sweep i think it would do it. And then i did a 15 min walk on treadmill then lost a bit of plug, then did another 15 min walk, pains were so sore in my back and pressure down there, but had a bath after and all has calmed down now, mild lower backache and pressure when i walk.. but really disapointed. Mum reckons she will come soon still, but ive given up!


----------



## purpledahlia

MTA is still the same btw x


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww I really hope she makes tracks soon! 

Chin up - not too much longer. THink how far you have come and how little you have to go :hugs:


----------



## chuck

purpledahlia said:


> UGH IM SO FED UP,
> 
> ok so after sweep had bad pains all for the rest of the day, they continued thru the night but very erratic and not as painfull, today had a hot bath, then we went to tesco etc to keep busy and walking, visited my mums mw friend who said she could feel things going on in my bump (she just put her hand on it) and said its def the start but my body isnt making sense of the pains, i need to get them regular, my body needs a push. I really want another sweep i think it would do it. And then i did a 15 min walk on treadmill then lost a bit of plug, then did another 15 min walk, pains were so sore in my back and pressure down there, but had a bath after and all has calmed down now, mild lower backache and pressure when i walk.. but really disapointed. Mum reckons she will come soon still, but ive given up!

Yup sounds the same as me I had pains and mucus and stuff and then nothing....and had zip since.

Today I have felt really really tired and grumpy due to NO sleep last night and my hips were really achey walking around town but thats it.
Roll on thursday my due date and another sweep!


----------



## purpledahlia

My mum thinks that cos i was 2-3cms already on fri that when i go in eventually ill be like 8 or9cms, she thinks i am dialating jsut now with all the lower back pain and that i have a higher pain threshold than i think... how scary!


----------



## chuck

purpledahlia said:


> My mum thinks that cos i was 2-3cms already on fri that when i go in eventually ill be like 8 or9cms, she thinks i am dialating jsut now with all the lower back pain and that i have a higher pain threshold than i think... how scary!

Fingers crosses eh?

Some people do have 'silent' labours where they dilate a bunch without too much pain!

I know me, I won't be any different come thursday I'll still be 1/2cm.


----------



## purpledahlia

Well who knows, i have nothing to compare it all too.. neither does my mum cos she had 3 elective c sect at 38weeks... but she does know me best! 
Who knows.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kirstin

I hope I have got half dialated and not realise :rofl: but I have no pain threshold so unlikely :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

Thats what i thought! but no no.. i was 2-3 already! all i'd had was loads of backache and period style cramps...


----------



## Kirstin

I've had pretty much no backache and only really mild period like pains and they haven't been for a few days now :(


----------



## purpledahlia

Mums convinced ill end up going in tonight in the night. Her mw friend just came down again she thinks that the heads prob more engaged now and that its all going in the right direction... 

My back is KILLING ME, so sore. so much pressure down there. And i think im having back to back baby.. GREAT


----------



## EmmanBump

hello ladies!!
Arghhh sounds like this is it for u lei! (MTA) 
Ive had sooo much energy for the past few days, been getting everything ready, now i just feel like complete crap :( 
Probs TMI but i have rly bad diarrhoea, can i take anything for it do ya know? x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awwww Purpledahlia!! i wish things would wriggle on for you :hugs: 
I have had a curry and 2 small wines. Keep getting a few pains, but nowt really to write home about!!

I want to wait till Monday now cos James has gone to lapland tonight!!1 :happydance:


----------



## KitKat

Purpledahlia hope things get going 4 you goodluck:flower:

flower how lucky is james of 2 lapland 


im still up the duff sooo sore 2day can hardly walk with the weight of this bump, off 2 be induced 2morro have 2 book in for 2pm so hoping lo makes a good quick exit as i want 2 get home again monday i have so much on with other 3kids xmas shows and what not this week 

good luck everyone have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

I just had a feel and i would guess im around 4cm's dialated! Also bad backache, did another 20min walk on treadmill, or waddle should i say. And gonna lie down with a RLT and put some evening primrose oil capsules. Lost a bit more plug, still not a lot, but its something!


----------



## sweetlullaby

purpledahlia.....curiousity is killing me and i just have to ask.......:haha: im sorry but errm when you say "you had a feel" and are guessing around 4cm dilated....errrr how exactly did you do that? :blush: haha i feel like ive just asked a really naughty question!

Havnt been on for a bit there...been so busy doing lots of walking and shopping trying to get something to happen!!! Nearly three days overdue :( I want my LO!!! Have had a few niggly pains and some backache and lost my plug yesterday :wohoo: though it was DISGUSTING looking :haha: it freaked me out a bit lol 

Bit TMI...but everytime i go to pee i get lots of pressure down there and am only peeing a trickle then get shooting pains across my tummy and back and have to stand up until the pain stops then sit back down and finish peeing??!!Its actually quite sore :( across the bottom of my tummy especially and have had it once or twice when not peeing...just a bit worried about it...it happened just before 6am (toilet) for about 2mins, then 6.39am in bed for about 2mins then 9am ish (toilet) for few mins then around 12ish (out shopping) again then around 4.30ish (toilet) and every time ive pee'd tonight...I dont know if its the start of something or something else! Can anyone shed any light?lol xx


----------



## purpledahlia

how do you think i did it :rofl:

Ive been trying DIY sweeps, but obv not properly incase of infection, but any sort of movement down there... easiest to do it sitting on the loo.. the cervix is more 'reachable' in that position if its anterior.. 

i just got a text from a friend saying, ' i have a feeling todays the day ' 
thats the 3rd or 4th person to say that to me!

Mummy to amber is going into get checked out! pains more regular for her now!


----------



## Kirstin

Officially overdue in 20 minutes


----------



## Squidge

Anybody heard from MTA? Bex was asking about her earlier whilst in hospital :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

she had her little one early hours this morning! BnB has been down or would of done a thread! Another star is born!


----------



## Squidge

Congrats MTA! :D


----------



## Kirstin

Congrats :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

Fantastic Congrats to MTA!!! I have been desperate to find out :flower:

Hope you're not to long now Purple!! :hug:

I wrote this in the overdue thread, but I had a small gush this morning, but due to the fact it wasn't totally liquid ( thicker bits) I am guessing it was excess discharge that had collected! 5 days late now getting fed up! 
Going to keep on my feet all day if poss and see if things can get moving :flower:

James had a brilliant time in Lapland, although he is soooooo tired now and it's school trip day!


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats to MTA! Fab news!!! Cant wait to see pics :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations mummytoamber and bex.

Nothing much happening here, going to have a bath with clary sage oil in a minute, see if it helps. I've eased up on the spicy food, he'll come when he likes.

On the plus side I do seem to be getting lower back/period pain which I've not had before and feeling the contractions (which I assume are BH) a little bit more.

Come on babies, if you wait much longer Santa won't know to bring you any presents :)


----------



## Sienna47

Hiya, can you add me to the 31st December, team pink :) Thanks xxx


----------



## chuck

Oohhh new December stars...well done to MTA and Bex!!

No movement from my little monster as of yet..but het ho not due until thursday.

I have had a super preggo brain moment though so I';m hoping things are getting closer...guess who had a wee with her knickers still on?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks girls!!


Huge congrats to bex, i thought you may got in there before me, well probably would have done if werent messed around.

I hope things get moving for you's that are overdue and waiting. 

& also purple 

I tell you that was 1 hell of an expierence, saying goes same for no 2 pregnacies the same, no to labours the same, dear god! First was so less painful than 2nd. Noooo more babies for me haha.


----------



## JayDee

Sienna47 said:


> Hiya, can you add me to the 31st December, team pink :) Thanks xxx

Just went to update it and you're already on the list (don't worry, I'll blame baby brain :haha:)


----------



## purpledahlia

Im so depressed. 

I am in hell

Constant back PAIN, occasional mild contractions, all since friday, still on 2-3 hours sleep a night because of itching. I dont even want to do this anymore.

Just rang antenatal clinic at hosp to see if i can see someone sooner, like weds, and she made me an appt at daycare tomorrow and then a doctor will review me, it wont be my consultant but i said its ok. Im gonna ask for another sweep and a date to be induced. I cant handle this anymore, im not eating, sleeping and keep crying. I never want to go thru this again. I got a high score on the pnd quiz and now all this, i just hope someone listens tomorrow. 

The doc at 36weeks told me i wouldnt have to go overdue, and possibly if it got worse not even to term, which is friday. nobodys mentioned anything again, i feel like theyre all lying to me!

I just need her out before i get even lower


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats to all the new stars.

hope the rest of you are hanging in there. im starting to get well fed up now, i cant sleep on a night as im so uncomfy, my bump seams to go really hard on a night. 

Lo has been a bit qiueter this past few days too, im still getting enough movements but compared to what he used to do he has slowed dowm. im guessing its cos he is running out of room, but i keep having to give him a prd to reassure myself.


----------



## chuck

Fingers crossed things get moving soon PD...I'm sure all will be well in the end missus!! 

Just remember it WILL all be worth it (eventually!).


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww Purple :hugs: Must be awful to feel like that, I hope things won't be too long for you. 

I am fed up, but at least for me it's just bordem and wanting to meet LO and not pain etc. Sleeping isn't easy but coping and having so many BH it's untrue! 
Seeing MW tomorrow and really hoping she does sweep. :happydance:


----------



## chuck

Am i the only one this far along who can honestly they have no idea what a BH feels like??

I couldn't tell you if I've had one at all.

I'm starting to wonder if I'll know I'm in early labour when the time comes or if I'll start screaming in agony at the smallest contraction because I don't know what to expect! LOL.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Some people don't get them. My friend never did. I think yo'd know if you had one. Plus when they turn in real contractions they are painful rather than awkward and uncomfortable.

My bump goes rock hard and it feels like someone is trying to turn me inside out, but it doesn't hurt like labour just feels uncomfy!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont think i ve had any. i ve wondered if what i thought was babies bum sticking out could be a BH but i really dont know.


----------



## chuck

I've had various sore patches and skin feeling like it was on fire but never had bump go tight the way people describe BH feeling.

I guess I'm either lucky or in for a horrible surprise when I do get contractions!


----------



## EmmanBump

hello ladies!
i feel like complete rubbish ... i just cant sleep! :( 
i have diarrhoea tht wont seem to go :( 
ahh 3 days left til my due date, and its 4 days until my 21st!
xx


----------



## JayDee

I've only felt BH recently, some people don't actually feel them at all - lucky you! Actually, mine don't feel bad, it's kind of nice to know that something is happening. 
Topazicatbet - mine do feel a bit like baby sticking his bum out, but when you feel your bump it's hard all over rather than having soft bits.

Purple - hope you get some answers/help etc tomorrow, sounds like you're having a bit of a hard time :hugs:

Emma - maybe LO is waiting to share your birthday....


----------



## FlowerFairy

After deciding to do nothing to entice baby out. I bought a pineapple today and in a minute I will cut it and eat every last bit. ( not the sharp bits!! :haha:)

I need to go into labour :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah im off to daycare to find out the truth. 2 diff midwives have said 2 diff things, the doc at 36weeks said another bunch, i feel like im being lied too.

Ive only had BH/contractions since the sweep so i never got any untill friday! some people dont,

good luck to everyone else, wonder whos the next to pop? 

for those of you who dont know already i made a chat thread for us for once we all elave 3rd tri, its in bnb groups!


----------



## JayDee

I know how you feel (sort of) - finally got a call back from my midwife to tell me that my appointment at 40+3 was just a check up, not a sweep as I'd swear she told me the other day. Looks like if he doesn't want to come out on his own he gets to stay a few more days, as they won't offer until 41 weeks.

Ah well, at least I can't blame them if he does decide to be a xmas day baby now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

FlowerFairy said:


> After deciding to do nothing to entice baby out. I bought a pineapple today and in a minute I will cut it and eat every last bit. ( not the sharp bits!! :haha:)
> 
> I need to go into labour :flower:

i did that yest, it didnt work, hope you have more luck


----------



## FlowerFairy

topazicatzbet said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> After deciding to do nothing to entice baby out. I bought a pineapple today and in a minute I will cut it and eat every last bit. ( not the sharp bits!! :haha:)
> 
> I need to go into labour :flower:
> 
> i did that yst, it didnt work, hope you have more luckClick to expand...

I have no faith in it either!! :haha: I just need to try anything


----------



## JayDee

I like pineapple anyway, so if it helps as well that's a bonus. Going to get one tomorrow


----------



## Angelmarie

I really hope things get moving for you all soon ladies. I have to say, that although I can see you all yearning to be in labour I am a little bit jealous! I have my C-section booked for Wednesday morning and I had hoped that he might want to make an appearance a little bit earlier than that... but :nope:

Im petrfied about the op (despite having had one before - but I was asleep). I am STILL not ready - crib isnt even set up or anything. Its just all creeping up on me and I feel so nervous! :dohh:


----------



## katie_bump

My due date today.. No sign of baby, just went on a nice long walk which did nothing but give me abit of back ache.. FED UP..
Come out now baby!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ate the Pineapple and all that hurts is my tongue :haha::haha:


----------



## MoonMuffin

Angelmarie said:


> I really hope things get moving for you all soon ladies. I have to say, that although I can see you all yearning to be in labour I am a little bit jealous! I have my C-section booked for Wednesday morning and I had hoped that he might want to make an appearance a little bit earlier than that... but :nope:
> 
> Im petrfied about the op (despite having had one before - but I was asleep). I am STILL not ready - crib isnt even set up or anything. Its just all creeping up on me and I feel so nervous! :dohh:

Me too, I have my c-section on fri and I'm nervous, I remember how painful the recovery was last time. I haven't even packed my hospital bag yet and our cot is still in MIL's basement :dohh:
Good luck, and i hope you have a quick recovery :hugs:


----------



## chuck

OUCH...my pubic bone is killing me!!

Me and hubby went out for a meal last night to celebrate him passing his driving test (YAY) and the on the walk back (about a mile and a half) it started absolutely wrecking.

Its like someone has kicked me there!

I'm hoping its a positive sign and its a ligament thing or baby has moved down!


----------



## Angelmarie

MoonMuffin said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> I really hope things get moving for you all soon ladies. I have to say, that although I can see you all yearning to be in labour I am a little bit jealous! I have my C-section booked for Wednesday morning and I had hoped that he might want to make an appearance a little bit earlier than that... but :nope:
> 
> Im petrfied about the op (despite having had one before - but I was asleep). I am STILL not ready - crib isnt even set up or anything. Its just all creeping up on me and I feel so nervous! :dohh:
> 
> Me too, I have my c-section on fri and I'm nervous, I remember how painful the recovery was last time. I haven't even packed my hospital bag yet and our cot is still in MIL's basement :dohh:
> Good luck, and i hope you have a quick recovery :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Im pleased that Im not the only one who is nervous. Yes, I also remember how painful the recovery was last time. Mine was an emergency last time so I didnt really have time to think about it but this time I have done nothing but. Im hoping I have built it up in my head to be much worse than it will be. 

Good luck wo you too! Let us know how it all goes. Loads of recovery :dust:!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

chuck said:


> OUCH...my pubic bone is killing me!!
> 
> Me and hubby went out for a meal last night to celebrate him passing his driving test (YAY) and the on the walk back (about a mile and a half) it started absolutely wrecking.
> 
> Its like someone has kicked me there!
> 
> I'm hoping its a positive sign and its a ligament thing or baby has moved down!

Tell me about it. I have suffered SPD from about 15 weeks but my pubic bone has gotten distinctly worse over the last few weeks. It often feels like it is splitting in two! Its horrible! I link it to the baby moving down too so I think it can only be a 'good' sign for you! 

Hope things happen sooooooon! :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Chuck - congrats to your hubby on his driving test. Maybe baby was waiting until he knew that daddy could drive him home before making an appearance.

Hope the C-sections go well. I think I would be nervous as well but at least you know when your babies are going to make an appearance, by the law of averages some of us will be waiting until 42 weeks to meet ours - I really hope that's not me!


----------



## chuck

JayDee said:


> Chuck - congrats to your hubby on his driving test. Maybe baby was waiting until he knew that daddy could drive him home before making an appearance.

LOL we're so chuffed...he's been really worried about it and putting himself under a lot of stress so to so it with only 2 minors is awesome!

Here's hoping babba doesn't decide to get too comfy in here now we can actually get to the birthing centre! 

Roll on thursday my due date a MW appointment and another sweep!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Got a MW app this afternoon to arrange induction next week. I think she said about a sweep but can't remember, I am going to ask her to do one anyway, as only one day off 41 weeks. Having quite a lot of BH today and some are a bit painful. Had a bit of a "clear out" but these things have been going on for weeks now


Good luck withthe Sections girls :hug:


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hey FlowerFairy hope things go well at your MW app. I'm checking my phone all the time waiting for news from you!!!:hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

inxsmhpy said:


> Hey FlowerFairy hope things go well at your MW app. I'm checking my phone all the time waiting for news from you!!!:hugs:

Thanks.!! Something Must happen soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Snoopy

I'm not sure if I'm too late to be added to the list or join this group :blush:

My EDD is 28/12 for team pink :D


----------



## katie_bump

Ok so as of today im overdue.. fed up and hoping baby comes soon :-(
Hope everyones doing ok today 
x


----------



## JayDee

Snoopy said:


> I'm not sure if I'm too late to be added to the list or join this group :blush:
> 
> My EDD is 28/12 for team pink :D

Never too late, I'll add you onto the list now :happydance:


----------



## Snoopy

JayDee said:


> Snoopy said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm too late to be added to the list or join this group :blush:
> 
> My EDD is 28/12 for team pink :D
> 
> Never too late, I'll add you onto the list now :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!! Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

God i had such a nice team at daycare today, She got doctor down, she gave me a sweep, and ive to go back in 1 week and get another if nothing happens, and induction booked for boxing day at 40+6, I said no to christmas day. 

It was the next available appt for induction, So im glad i rang yesterday and went in, they said they were glad i did too as i was clearly too stressed about everything. Leat i dont have to wait till 12 days over to get induced, There is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

:sex: may worked for me or least helped after having the sweep.

purple - i cant see u needing 3rd or induction, i think 2nd sweep will do the trick. 

am still in amazement how quickly my contractions progressed, totally unexpected, i need to write my birth story


----------



## purpledahlia

argh i wish i had someone to sex with :rofl: 

I amnt getting my hopes up about this sweep, but who knows. Would be good if it worked as my dad works abroad and is home thursday for 2 weeks only, so if i need incuded he will only see baby for 1 week, and wont be home again till easter. :( 

Also need to cancel ALL our family coming on boxing day as my mum and me wont be here! So i do hope it works this time, but who knows! Im not getting excited. I will do more walking on treadmill and RLT tho. cant hurt!


----------



## Kirstin

Argh just realised I forgot to buy some RLT today :( Sweep booked for monday, induction will be 2 days after :(


----------



## chuck

purpledahlia said:


> God i had such a nice team at daycare today, She got doctor down, she gave me a sweep, and ive to go back in 1 week and get another if nothing happens, and induction booked for boxing day at 40+6, I said no to christmas day.
> 
> It was the next available appt for induction, So im glad i rang yesterday and went in, they said they were glad i did too as i was clearly too stressed about everything. Leat i dont have to wait till 12 days over to get induced, There is a light at the end of the tunnel!

Glad all went well PD, I know you've been getting really fed up. Chin up, here's hoping that sweep gets things moving!

Roll on mine on thursday!


----------



## chickie_115

Where abouts in central are u Purpledahlia? Saw on my thread about sweep ure area only allows 10 days over, I'm in the central area too, but my MW says they allow 12 days but won't book in any inductions 4 xmas eve or xmas day!! I'm a bit worried as this is the first time ever we've had OH's kids for xmas dinner and knowing my luck we'll prob end up in hospital :(


----------



## purpledahlia

Oh did i typoe 10 days i meant to say 12?? Its 12 days over here too. Im at Stirling Royal... where are you? Its the only hospital central really, next ones are dundee glasgow and Edin.. possibly fife? 

yeah im glad i dont have to go 12 days over, and normally sweep only offered at 41 weeks i think, (unless theres issues then its offered at term) so ive been lucky to have 2 in a week before 40weeks!


----------



## purpledahlia

Kirstin how did today go? no sweep offered?? dont worry about it think of it this way.. you get to meet your baby SO soon!


----------



## chickie_115

purpledahlia said:


> Oh did i typoe 10 days i meant to say 12?? Its 12 days over here too. Im at Stirling Royal... where are you? Its the only hospital central really, next ones are dundee glasgow and Edin.. possibly fife?
> 
> yeah im glad i dont have to go 12 days over, and normally sweep only offered at 41 weeks i think, (unless theres issues then its offered at term) so ive been lucky to have 2 in a week before 40weeks!

I'm at Stirling Royal too, got daycare at Falkirk tomorrow, was jealous there thinking you only need to wait 10 days lol!!!

Looks like I won't be getting an earlier induction date at hosp after all lol!! I'll be 40 + 15 by the time boxing day comes around:cry: Here's hoping I go myself b4 then!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ohh just want to say to, i "proper" lost my plug before i went into hospital on saturday evening... sorry of TMI but was so thick and so much of it a had grap it and pull it out.... no mistaken it! lmao!


----------



## Kirstin

purpledahlia said:


> Kirstin how did today go? no sweep offered?? dont worry about it think of it this way.. you get to meet your baby SO soon!

It was fine :D, a sweep has been booked for Monday though :( When she was feeling my bump she said she felt a contraction but I didn't feel anything :wacko:


----------



## Snoopy

Kirstin said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> Kirstin how did today go? no sweep offered?? dont worry about it think of it this way.. you get to meet your baby SO soon!
> 
> It was fine :D, a sweep has been booked for Monday though :( When she was feeling my bump she said she felt a contraction but I didn't feel anything :wacko:Click to expand...

Here's hoping you go into labour naturally before Monday :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Think we need to explain the concept of bank holidays to these babies we're carrying, to try and encourage them to come out on their own before we get to any!


----------



## purpledahlia

chickie, lol, it is 12 days in stirling, i just am lucky to only have to go as far as 6. So if sweep doesnt work and next one doesnt then ill have a little new year baby i think! 

I have daycare at stirling, transferred from my community mw at 36 weeks cos of all the stuff going on! 

So i may see you at the hospital on boxing day then?!?!!?!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Glad things are getting a bit more sorted for you Purple!!

Had my sweep, I did a thread but basically. I was 3cm dilated and favourable. She was able to stretch me to 4cm and said she could have broke my waters, She said if I was on L &D they would brake my waters and things would progress quite well she thought.

So chuffed that I have gotten that dilated without messing about,. Having some mild pains and have lost some bits of plug and spotting. MW doesn't think I'll go past Thursday!! She had a good stretch and sweep for 10 mins. I didn't find it painful at all

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh and Induction booked for Monday if need be! :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh lucky! one week and u will DEF have baba! my sweep today wasnt as sore as the one on friday, but i felt she was a bit more thourough... (sp?)heres hoping, not getting my hopes up tho~!


----------



## chickie_115

purpledahlia said:


> chickie, lol, it is 12 days in stirling, i just am lucky to only have to go as far as 6. So if sweep doesnt work and next one doesnt then ill have a little new year baby i think!
> 
> I have daycare at stirling, transferred from my community mw at 36 weeks cos of all the stuff going on!
> 
> So i may see you at the hospital on boxing day then?!?!!?!


Yeah you just might! Here's hoping this bubs puts in an appearance b4 then tho:thumbup: but not xmas eve lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hello ladies! I'm back, finally! Congrats to all you ladies who had your babies and those on the way! xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Do baths speed up labour or slow down? Can't decide to have one. I am having irregular pains radiating from my back, and am thinking of ways to keep things going!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

one of my team naughty girls found it slowed hers down.


----------



## FlowerFairy

topazicatzbet said:


> one of my team naughty girls found it slowed hers down.

I thought that might be the case. I shall refrain!! Thanks :flower:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Whooooo!! Just lost a massive chunk of bloody plug. Sorry TMI but it's a bit exciting! :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

was told it slows things down but can help back pain if your in labour....


----------



## topazicatzbet

all sounding very positive flowerfairy. good luck.


----------



## purpledahlia

so far all iuve had is the constand painfull lower back again some cramps or mild contractions irregular and extra discharge.. not holding my breath!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am probably having more success at the mo cos I am so over due and this is my second baby.

i bet you won't be long hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i think it will work better, the sweep will just trick your body into doing something it already knows how to do. Mine doesnt know... :(

good luck!


----------



## emerald78

I had my little girl Betsy Marie on my due date of 7th December.


----------



## FlowerFairy

emerald78 said:


> I had my little girl Betsy Marie on my due date of 7th December.

Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Squidge

Congrats Emerald!


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats emerald!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bath good in labour can slow down early labour i was unsure about it myself!

thats great flowerfairy getting that point, hospital i had holli wouldnt break my waters, said werent good on the baby, weird


----------



## EmmanBump

ahhh i feel like crap :( 
this is gonna sound gross but ive had diarrhoea for nrly a week now :( i want it gone!!

on the other hand my other half booked me in for a suprise hair appointment today and its lovely :) 
he thinks ill be in labour on my bday (friday!) wishful thinking lol


----------



## purpledahlia

aw bless!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

purpledahlia said:


> so far all iuve had is the constand painfull lower back again some cramps or mild contractions irregular and extra discharge.. not holding my breath!

mine were only mild, all of sudden went extreme so it can happen just like that :thumbup:


----------



## RobenR

I have 36 hours left and then the doctor is inducing us Thursday morning. We're 4 cm dialated, fully effaced and cervix is ready to go. Since we're far enough overdue and the baby is so big now, there is a chance I could be damaged and he said to let me go further would be to give us a c-section and he wants to avoid that. 

2 days until we meet our baby boy at last! I'm torn between terror and excitement.


----------



## FlowerFairy

RobenR said:


> I have 36 hours left and then the doctor is inducing us Thursday morning. We're 4 cm dialated, fully effaced and cervix is ready to go. Since we're far enough overdue and the baby is so big now, there is a chance I could be damaged and he said to let me go further would be to give us a c-section and he wants to avoid that.
> 
> 2 days until we meet our baby boy at last! I'm torn between terror and excitement.

Good Luck!!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Good luck Roben im sure u'll be fine, baby probably will be in normal range so dont worry! get some rest now while you can!


----------



## ashley_gee89

I WAS due on 21st Dec but I had my little boy, Kyle on 30th Nov


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats to the new stars. with a week til my due date im starting to get itchy feet now. both my sister and i were here by now for my mum so im not following in her foot steps. typical boy!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

well Im still here, :rofl: Im sorry I havent been on here. it was my birthday on friday so was busy then, the weekend well, that was spent tidying the house and directing hubby with the xmas decs, although being a typical woman I couldnt keep my hands off the helping :haha:
Monday....well I had MW in the morning ooooo have i mentioned friday night??? I had pink on the tissue but wasnt slimy pink...sorry for TMI. it was discharge pink. i wasnt sure at first, i thought it might have been my fingers showing through were tissue was wet so I dug into the vag area to reveal pink pink pink didnt know if to laugh or cry lol.
so yeah....Mon I had more pink sun night and mon morning but again nothing heavy and the MW said it could be my plug starting to break down, but as not in pain or getting a gush to just rest. 
Mid wife appt went well. as usual BP fine, sample fine, baby heartbeat fine, baby now 3/5 engaged hehehe. in the afternoon I had my first Physio appt for my SPD which again went well. felt quite sore on my foo foo where she had prodded and pushed but last night I think??? I felt a little relief in the turning over dept. 
Yesterday...well no sign of any more pink but I had my last antenatal class on breast feeding and care of your baby. I got to change a nappy in front of whole class....showing how i would do it. I got pretty much all right yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
Hubby was only guy there and he got dragged up to show first hehehe. he did ok too.
well thats me for now....I hope to be on a bit more toward the end of this week as hubby back at work.
Sorry I havent really been about. I hope all of u are well :hugs:

I also have a thread on 3rd trimester titled my foofoo if any one can help with the last question xxxx thanks xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

happy 39 weeks topaz xxx


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations to the new mums Ashley and Emerald.

Flowerfairy, yey - sounds like things might finally be happening for you, will keep fingers crossed that baby comes soon.

Emma - that's sweet of your other half to book you a hair appointment, I don't think mine would even know which hairdressers I go to, let alone what to book if he rang them!

Roben - good luck, hope everything goes well for you.

I've been told different things about baths, the NHS class said they help with pain in early labour but the NCT class said if you have one too soon it can slow labour down. Personally I'm not going to risk it when the time comes.

I had a dream last night that I had the baby, ok it came out through my belly (just pushed it's way out with his hand) rather than the normal way but just happened as I was walking about somewhere with DH and his mum. Hopefully it's a sign that baby is on the way rather than me having to give birth in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwww just looked at all the new stars :) :dance: congrats to all the new mummies. I hope you are all keeping well xxxx :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

topazicatzbet said:


> congrats to the new stars. with a week til my due date im starting to get itchy feet now. both my sister and i were here by now for my mum so im not following in her foot steps. typical boy!!

That's the same as me... me and my brother were both a week/6 days early, but my hubby was 4 days late (as were his brother and sister). If they even out that means baby is coming today :happydance: somehow I doubt it but only time will tell....


----------



## chuck

JayDee said:


> I had a dream last night that I had the baby, ok it came out through my belly (just pushed it's way out with his hand) rather than the normal way but just happened as I was walking about somewhere with DH and his mum. Hopefully it's a sign that baby is on the way rather than me having to give birth in the middle of nowhere!

LOL I dreamt that OH went to the hospital to collect the baby, he saw I was tired and uncomfy so he said dont worry I'll go get him, you take a rest.

If only it were that easy!!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: i WISH! (well if i had an OH) but seriously, men would never last, the population would die if they had to give birth!


----------



## chuck

purpledahlia said:


> :rofl: i WISH! (well if i had an OH) but seriously, men would never last, the population would die if they had to give birth!

LOL one the year 11 lads I teach came up witha theory about why as a fella being kicked in the balls must be wayyyyy worse than having a baby (LOL)..

'Miss...I've been thinking, having a baby cant be THAT bad because women choose to do it more than once - I challenge you to find me a bloke who would choose to be kicked in the balls more than once??!!!'


Needless to say I did LOL at that one1


----------



## purpledahlia

LOL what a comparison!!! hilarious!! 

If only a guy knew! ( i say that but i dont know what its like yet.. but im guessing! ) agony!

we'd probably not be here if it was up to Adam from Adam and Eve topopulate the world! :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: nice one. i think???? im started to understand exactly how much this is gonna sting lol :haha: oh boy! xxx


----------



## chuck

Thing was he was deadly serious about it too! Bless.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Its snowinggggggggggggggg​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## chuck

oh shush...all we have here is frost.

huff.


----------



## purpledahlia

we dont even have frost!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw chuck thats not right for kent lmao :rofl: its normally u guys that are snowed under. 
hubby called me to ask if it was snowing yet (he Sheppards Bush London) i hadnt even noticed cause im upstairs and the blinds are closed lol. so u might get it yet :happydance: xx


----------



## chuck

I'm all for a white xams but I dont want snow/ice to stop me getting to the birthing centre easily..hubby only passed his driving test monday so he's still a lil nervous understandably!


----------



## purpledahlia

sparkle my friend lives in brook green its snowing there, shes at holland park just now and its snowing!


----------



## MrsQ

Oh my god i cannot believe how much i have had to catch up on after just not reading over a few days!

congrats to all the ladies that have had their bundles of joy! I am completely jealous!

Are there any end of decembers as in 30th onwards apart from me and Sparklebaby? 
xxx


----------



## MrsQ

also i am on team yellow and am DYING to find out what i am having but have you noticed that some of the due dates have mainly one sex? As in my due date is all girls so far.....
xxx


----------



## EmmanBump

I WANT SNOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!
actually thinking baout it i dont, im visitng my parents atm and they live in the country and i dnt want them driving me to the hospital on icy country roads ... 
wishful thinking tht they wud have to be driving me to the hospital hey


----------



## Sparklebaby

omg Emma....one day to go lol.....or is it? :haha: how u feeling chick?

Mrs Q I notices that too. think there is one boy??? or is that just me?
OMG :shock: I just sneezed hard....that hurt my foofoo :rofl: :wacko: Im scared to sneeze now in case she flies out :rofl: oh if only it were so easy lol


----------



## MrsQ

Sparklebaby said:


> omg Emma....one day to go lol.....or is it? :haha: how u feeling chick?
> 
> Mrs Q I notices that too. think there is one boy??? or is that just me?
> OMG :shock: I just sneezed hard....that hurt my foofoo :rofl: :wacko: Im scared to sneeze now in case she flies out :rofl: oh if only it were so easy lol

lol i keep trumping!!!! 
Maybe its a sign i may have a girl!?.... the fact its mainly girls not the trumping lol.
xxx


----------



## EmmanBump

Sparklebaby - yep one day to go til my due date, im feeling really good to be fair, except the SPD but im trying to ignore that lol i have sooo much pressure on my bum n foofoo i dont liek it one bit lol and im not feeling her move very much, i keep poking her lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol aw em. :hugs: yeah SPD sucks dont it. i had one lot of Physio on monday which helped a little but today its giving me merry hell. I guess sitting on this poxy chair dont help. 
i guess if she not moving much she prob a fair way engaged then?? keep an eye on it tho and any doubvt contact labour ward or whatever u have to do where u are. better to be safe than sorry. glad ur doing ok tho hehehehehe xxxx


----------



## JayDee

My DH openly admits that if men had babies then the human race would have died out years ago, and that's just from the pregnancy bit (and I've had a nice one!) wait till he sees the birth - ha ha.

No snow here, just rain. I have a feeling mine is waiting for the snow to come out as we live 12 miles away from the hospital and if they don't grit the roads well enough it could make it a pain in the bum to get there! Forecast for tomorrow so hopefully it will come, and so will my baby....


----------



## chuck

well it seems to be snowing here but its not settling.


----------



## purpledahlia

lol this foofoo word is cracking me up!! when did we start using that? :rofl:

no snow here still, think it was raining earlier, but im glad about that because i dont put my parents heating on till after 4pm cos i dont wanna run up their bills, wouldnt normally be on if no1 is in so gotta hold off till as late as poss to save them, (obv be different when babys here!) but if it was snowing and icyy id have to resort to bed! haha!


----------



## KitKat

hi girls

i had baby cole on monday 14th dec @ 4am 11days over due he was 9lb 8oz sooo big and cute:baby: got 2 labour ward at 3.40am and he was out in 20mins gas and air only:happydance: breast feeding is going really well:baby:

good luck every one :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats kitkat.

right i ve just been and got myself some RLT. gonna put my feet up with a cup now cos im shattered, had to walk half way around leeds. bet i loked a right sight waddling away.


----------



## Elski

Hey ladies, how are we all doing? Congrats to those that have now popped! :winkwink: And to those of you who are still waiting, I hope something happens soon. Appreciate the time while you can, looking back, it's quite exiting analysing every little sign and waiting for something to happen...

I had my little girl on friday 11th dec 00.13am, 2 days after being induced (bloody inductions). 8lb 2oz and gorgeous. Will get some pics up as soon as OH finds his USB cable!

I can't believe it's Christmas next week! 

Els x


----------



## purpledahlia

Congrats kitkat and Elski!

Im totally fed up now, really sick of itching not sleeping feeling sick the agony in my back etc etc. I have a sweep on monday but im in 2 minds about it, ive had 2 now, neither have worked (well they initiated back pain and cramps and discharge) but not caused labour to properly get going. And if it works on monday id be in over xmas eve, day and boxing day, If i just wait till induction on boxing day least i get xmas eve and day at home. Just really didnt wanna be pregnant for it! 

My dads home tomorrow for 2 weeks, really wanted him to have maximum time to meet her, now he will only have like 1 week. And alll our xmas plans with family are pretty much ruined, Got all the family coming on boxing day, but now we have to cancel it, so think we will do a new years day thing for everyone, least i KNOW ill be home with baby girl then! STRESSSS


----------



## MrsQ

congrats Elski and kitkat lovely lovely time before xmas!
xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

purpledahlia said:


> Congrats kitkat and Elski!
> 
> Im totally fed up now, really sick of itching not sleeping feeling sick the agony in my back etc etc. I have a sweep on monday but im in 2 minds about it, ive had 2 now, neither have worked (well they initiated back pain and cramps and discharge) but not caused labour to properly get going. And if it works on monday id be in over xmas eve, day and boxing day, If i just wait till induction on boxing day least i get xmas eve and day at home. Just really didnt wanna be pregnant for it!
> 
> My dads home tomorrow for 2 weeks, really wanted him to have maximum time to meet her, now he will only have like 1 week. And alll our xmas plans with family are pretty much ruined, Got all the family coming on boxing day, but now we have to cancel it, so think we will do a new years day thing for everyone, least i KNOW ill be home with baby girl then! STRESSSS

Hun i would have the second sweep. Why would you be in hospital till thurs and friday? If you had a sweep monday and it worked you could be out Wed.
At the end of the day if bubs arent out by xmas day they could be coming xmas day so theres not much we can do unfortunately. I would opt for the third sweep!
xxxx


----------



## Elski

Awww hun, it can be pretty miserable waiting around for something to happen and I'm with you on the itching, it's horrific! Mine disappeared as soon as I'd had her so at least you'll be out of your misery soon. Have your OC results come through yet?

You've still got a while before your next sweep or induction so stay positive as things could literally happen any time now! Talk to your baby, let her know it's safe to come and how much you're looking forward to meeting her :winkwink:

Els x


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah my results were slightly raised again, think it was the bile ones? not sure, but theyre not raised enough for them to do anything about it but they have gone up a tad. which explains why im suddenly even more itchy! 

Well heres hoping i go anyday now, could at least be home for xmas and then just stick to the fmaily doo on new years day when baby will be a week or so old. But im not holding much hope!


----------



## katie_bump

Hows all you lovely ladies doing tonight?
Iv had a few tightening today but nothing drastic..2 days over due now..
Were are u baby!?
x


----------



## purpledahlia

Well since 7 ive had sore period pains, sorer than normal, its so uncomfortable! :(


----------



## katie_bump

purpledahlia said:


> Well since 7 ive had sore period pains, sorer than normal, its so uncomfortable! :(

Aww, atleast you know everytime you have period type pains there doing something good :thumbup:

My tightenings have pretty much disappeared, getting closer and closer to my induction date.. hmmf


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah thats the only thing i can focus on, each pain is good pain.. ggrr


----------



## Kirstin

Are they frequent? :D


----------



## purpledahlia

well its not like a tightening across bump its just like constant CONSTANT period pain cramps all really low down across front under bump. my mum said maybe its cervix getting thinner? So i popped in some EPO! haha, i actually cannot go into labour tonight, we have to get the car fixed and its booked into the garage 2m, mum cant take it if i am in labour! my dad arrives home at 12 and theres meant to be snow! whats the chances eh!?


----------



## EmmanBump

less than an hour til my due date, not tht im counting eeek lol 
im gonna sooo go over damn it :(


----------



## purpledahlia

Been having period pain cramps low down at front since 7pm, didnt think much of it, at 11.30pm in bed they started to become intense for a bit then go back to normal crampy, also then the intensity spread round to my back, 

been up all night, tried timing them and was coming up around 5mins apart lasting 30seconds, but then kept forgetting about the timer etc, they slow down become not so bad when i stay still. think ill wake my mum soon so i can get a shower and she wont wake up - she will have to get ready too and then she can help me time them


----------



## purpledahlia

oh my god im really scared now


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Kitkat and Elski.

Good luck Purple! It's quite weird catching up from yesterday afternoon all at once, reading you say "2nd sweep didn't work...." to the post above this one. I guess it did work after all, just took a while to kick in.

I'm also not sure where the word foofoo came from on here, but I find it odd because it is one that I would use, but assumed it was a bit random, I guess not!

Happy due date Emma and Chuck (I think, sorry if I'm wrong).

No snow here yet, have a horrible feeling mine is waiting for it, just so we have to work harder to get to the hospital (and DH can have something else to worry about - roads being blocked by accidents etc).


----------



## Sparklebaby

foofoo was me :blush: either that or noonoo. lol.
what have i missed then??? guess i should read back.
todays plan - hubby finished off the stand for the moses basket last night....I AM WEAK lmao :rofl: gonna get it set up in our room. gonna wash last of beanys clothes, ummmmmm......
continue sorting and tidying crap in main bedroom....try and organise the toiletries etc ready for when beany arrives - (have no strorage yet :( ) oh and finish my online xmas shopping.
I must call dr to arrange last antenatal check and to get some more gaviscon :wacko: had awful heartburn last night. :cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG Purple :happydance: sounding good honey.....fingers crossed for you babes :hugs: eeeeeeeeeek hehehehehe


----------



## chuck

Sparklebaby said:


> OMG Purple :happydance: sounding good honey.....fingers crossed for you babes :hugs: eeeeeeeeeek hehehehehe

stop it she isnt allowed to be in labour.

I havent had any movement yet and I'm due today!

Hoping I can get another sweep today when I see my MW.


----------



## purpledahlia

just tell her u wont leave till she does one, it will work.!!


----------



## chuck

Well the one i had last week didnt do anything but i did find out i was 1/2cmand 50% effaced.

I have noticed a lot of hip/pubic bone pain over the last 2 days so I think babba has moved down furthur so I'm hoping another sweep will help things along!


----------



## purpledahlia

well on monday i was told i was cervix was soft and open but thick, and only 1cm, but on the friday i was told i was 2-3cm and cervix was soft and open and partially effaced, and one said posterior and one said anterior, and the cow in triage on sunday said im NOWHERE near labour and cervix is closed hard and posterior, so theyre all different, your body will tell you, i thought something might be up last night when the cramps started, but then thought it cant be cos of that women what she said... but i was right!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw chuck....happy due date gorgeous :hugs: xxxx


----------



## chuck

Sparklebaby said:


> aw chuck....happy due date gorgeous :hugs: xxxx

Cheers me dear...just getting annoyed that 2 others that were due today popped already and now the lovely purple is off to hospital and she's due tomorrow...huff!!

LOL, I'm just getting too uncomfy now, a lot more aches and pains over the past 2 days.

I never did get any nesting energy yet so maybe thats still to come? LOL


----------



## FlowerFairy

Baby Noah born on Wednesday 16th Dec at 04.56 am after 3 hours of labour and just Gas and Air!! 
Will do birth story when i get a chance. 
From team Yellow to team Blue! :happydance:

Good luck ladies!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## chuck

FlowerFairy said:


> Baby Noah born on Wednesday 16th Dec at 04.56 am after 3 hours of labour and just Gas and Air!!
> Will do birth story when i get a chance.
> From team Yellow to team Blue! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck ladies!! :hugs::hugs:

YAY...well done!!!

But we demand some piccies asap!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats hun.


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Flowerfairy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Huge congrats flowerfairy! What did he weigh? x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks Ladies. He weighed 8lb 5oz! a biggie compared to my little 7lb 11oz James!!

Struggling to find my phone cable, so pic not fab

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/DSCI0026.jpg

:flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Aww isnt he a cutie!!


----------



## Squidge

He's gorgeous! Congrats! :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

I did a birth story!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...2-noah-andrew-david-born-16th-dec-2009-a.html

:flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

IV just done mine now, how managed that so quickly lol!


----------



## FlowerFairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> IV just done mine now, how managed that so quickly lol!

Only cos he's fast asleep !! :haha: I am rubbish at remembering stuff, so knew I needed to get it done!! 

I am going to read yours!:hugs:


----------



## chuck

Reet I'm off to see the midwife...she should have my baby ready to collect right??!1 I am due today so he'll be there ready and waiting wont he?

LOL

I'm aiming to get a sweep done and get this monster out this weekend!


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck chuck xxxxx thinking of ya's xxxx


congrats to flower and mummy again.....2 gorgeous pics there :)

hows purple feeling??? u still with us babes>???


----------



## purpledahlia

im here, its really sore on my back and low down but she said im not effaced enough so gotta just wait, this stage can take agges on some people! bet its like a 3 day labour! :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw hun....lets hope not. :hugs:
lots of nice warm baths.....have u got a hot water bottle?? that might help hun xxxx


----------



## henny

congrats flowerfairy, he's lovely x


----------



## Kirstin

Just realised I will probably be in hospital on xmas day if I need to be induced :(


----------



## EmmanBump

hello ladies, my due date and no sign yet, booo!!
however, its my 21st tomorrow so i can look forward to that :D 
had the midwifes today, shes booked me for a sweep on the 23rd, fingers crossed i wont need the bugger! she said she cant feel the babys head anymore, just her shoulders so thts very good sign eh =D


----------



## katie_bump

eek got my sweep tomorrow morning.. really not looking forward to it :( heres to hoping baby comes tonight and i wont need it lol


----------



## fairy1984

hi all,

just to let you know i had my baby on 15th dec (4 days overdue) at 3:38am. Her name is Sophia Grace and she was 6lb 14.

The birth was long (24 hours) and ended with a forceps delivery in theatre as she was back to back and I couldnt push her out (tried for nearly 1.5 hours and was pretty tired and in pain at that point).

Anyway, the pain was all worth it and it was an amazing (although a little traumatic) experience. 

She's an absolute dream and barely cries 

I will try and post pics later

X


----------



## Sparklebaby

congrats to you fairy :hugs: lovely name :)


yayyyyy for Emma, have a wicked 21st birthday tomorro :hugs: :dance:

Katie I hope ur sweep goes ok tomorro :hugs:

Im outta here for tonight....be good you lot. xxxx good luck purple if anything happens tonight xxxxx thinking of ya xxxx :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

you guys could still beat me ya'kno!


----------



## MoonMuffin

Congrats Fairy! 

purpledahlia, things picking up yet? Hey if you do have a long labor you can use that when she's older to guilt her when she's being naughty :lol:


----------



## puppycat

Hello stars, just checking in to see who's had their bundles since me.

Congrats to all the new mums, I'm off o write my birth story now :D x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congrats Fairy!!! Hope things are not too long PD :hug:


----------



## Squidge

It seems the eviction notice i gave my LO for today hasn't worked :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i gave mine an eviction note last week, he is claiming squatters rights.


----------



## chuck

Well the MW wouldn't give me a sweep despite me having got one last week.

Huff.

But all is well so shouldn't be complaining I guess.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear the snow is really coming down here now, it will be just my luck to get snowed in and then go into labour.


----------



## chuck

errrggghhhh now this is depressing I've been awake for hours and I know I've kept hubby awake (I hate doing that) I ended up bursting into tears on him this morning and now he'll be worrying about me...all because I'm tired, FED UP uncomfortable, hormonal and officially over due.

Gawd I need to get a grip

HUFF HUFF HUFF


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw chuck sweetie....I hate nights like that. Im sure hubby understands. maybe you can try and get a cat nap in later today. xxxx
Whats the snow like where u are??? or do u still have frost :rofl::winkwink:
Although Im glad its not bad, was quite disapointing to open my curtains this morning to about an inch or so. nothing heavy....in fact a blast of sun and it will be gone.

So how are we all anyway?? xx


----------



## JayDee

Happy birthday Emma :cake: 

Congratulations Fairy :pink:

Purple - hope things are moving along for you, and the weather isn't too bad where you are.

Chuck - thought of you this morning when I heard the weather was bad in Kent - that's where you are isn't it? Hope your little monster takes this into account when he decides to make an appearance.

Squidge - I keep telling mine I'm sending the baylifts in soon, but he's not listening :haha:

We don't really have any snow here, only got a dusting yesterday. Did have a 3 hour power cut yesterday afternoon though, that was fun - sitting around in the cold and the dark! We were just deciding what take away to have for tea, and DH was trying to make his garage heater safe to bring into the house when it came back on again. At least I know we'll be ok if it happens again once bubs is here (even if we do have to live in one room) - going to stock up on candles today though as realised we only had a couple left.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Glad u got ur electrics back Jaydee. :hugs: must have been fun lol.
im gonna go get me some breakfast....anyone want anything??


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMFG u dont even wanna know how cold it is in my kitchen conservatory right now.....

:shock: 6 degs. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chuck

The weather is snowy here, luckily I'm in Canterbury and we never get anything too severe...its way worse closer into London.

I was going to go to the post office n town today but Hubby has banned me from leaving the house because there is snow - a couple inches.

Arrrggghhh now the cat has gone ad - you know how puppies have funny half hours where the run around like idiots and chase nothing/everything the cat is doing that and making tribble noises!! I cant get a minute bloody peace LOL


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl:


----------



## JayDee

Yeah Sparkle, it was SOO much fun trying to find anything that I could amuse myself with that didn't need to be plugged in! Started off reading a book, but it got too dark to do that after a while then had a flash of inspiration with the DS - need to charge that up today in case it happens again! Also found the one radio in the house that will run on/actually has batteries so I wasn't sat in silence.
House got cold too, but nowhere near 6 degrees like your conservatory, more like 14 I think...

Glad you're not completely snowed in Chuck, don't need to be stressing about being able to get to the hospital if you need to. DH would have banned me from going out if there was snow as well, it's still trying here, (East Yorkshire) in fact, think there is a little bit falling right now, so might have a bit more by the end of the day I think.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have a fair bit of snow here. im a bit concerned if i did go into labour my family and i are gonna have trouble getting to the hospital.

my family live at the bottom of a long cul de sac which is impssible to get out of if the snow gets bad, mine isnt as bad, i can see me having to drive over to pick them up between contractions. :dohh:
guess LO better stay put for a bit longer. 

i wanted to get some parsley today to give the tea a try but dont fancy venturing out in the snow.


----------



## JayDee

I'm just drinking parsley tea now, just tastes like hot water, doesn't smell too great though, so I'll let you know later if it does any good!


----------



## chuck

Luckily the birthing centre is only a mile and a half away along main roads so I;m sure we'd get there if we needed to in the snow we'd just have to go careful and go early...but at least it being a birthing centre rather than hospital they'd let me hang out if I wasn't 4cm! Their policy is to hold off doing internals as long as possible just in case you aren't at 4cm anyway.

Yeah the cat is a Devon Rex...and if anyone knows anything about cats you'll know they are MAD...imagine a cat that looks like a pixie with curly fur and acts more like a hyper puppy than a little cat and you're getting there mischief does not describe it.

I did get lots of cwtches from hubby this morning and he did ask if I wanted him to stay off work today to keep me company but to be honest misery doesn't need company and I'd only end up feeling guilty...he's coming home early today to avoid the worst of the snow thats predicted for this afternoon.

One for the things I want most is to be able to snuggle my hubby again properly!! I just cant get close enough to him to get a proper hug anymore LOL!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw ur hubby sounds sweet. hope mine comes home early :kiss: i missed him badly yesterday, well i do most days but knowing its the weekend tomorro and he only has 2 more days left before he off is wicked. then he will be off til mid jan :dance: hehehehe

right bedroom for me....its in dire need of a tidy so i can get the moses basket in place lol


----------



## chuck

errrggghhh thanks for reminding me I have housework to do.

Laundry to hang up...but that means going into the annex (it was a garage but then was a granny flat) but it has NO heating so its bloody freezing in there!! Ideal for the hubbys beer and wine stash but too cold for anything other than keeping the washing machine!

I'm supposed to hoover today as we're having people around for a meal tomorrow...meh I hate hoovering it hurts! Ah well having made plans for guest here's hoping that'll kick off labour??? LOL


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys.
I am snowed in today. Its not clearing. Had to miss my 38 week appointment with my consultant as got in the car and the wheels just turned and then checked bank to see if could get a cab.... 26p hmmmmmmmmmmm wouldnt get me far.

I have so much ironing to do but i cant get off here lol.
xxx


----------



## katie_bump

Had my sweep.. Wasnt so bad i guess lol.. Midwife says 1-2 cm and mananged a full sweep so all good.. Apparently heads still quite high though.. Wonder if it will do anything.. Had a few tightenings, but nothing ever comes from them in the end lol x


----------



## MrsQ

good luck hun.
xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

sigh soooooooooooooooo much CRAP :growlmad: why does it take having a bay to start sorting out the crap in ur life :dohh: lmao

i have cleared one mess - the one that usually appears in my bump pics behind me lol. was old shoes that needed sorting through...now neatly placed under my breast feeding chair out of site :rofl: well the bedroom doesnt have acarpet to sweep them under lol. oooo postman??? or bloody big bit of junk mail????
is it lunch time yet :hissy: lol

anyone heard from purple???


----------



## EmmanBump

Hello ladies!
Its my Birthdayyyyy :happydance: BUT I Feel like Sh*t :growlmad:
I hardly had ANY sleep last night, its ridiculous, i thought us preg ladies were meant to sleep forever and day in the last weeks :nope:
anyway, ive got ready and made myself look all pretty (very hard atm!) and im going out to lunch with my family and OH to try cheer myself up a bit, i did wake up with a massive smile on my face because of alll the snow, but im going home today and theres no snow there hmphhh :dohh: maybe thats a good thing tho  
How r all u lovely ladies today? xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

why hello gorgeous birthday gal. have a lovely time today wont u. xxxxx if u havent already seen it there is a lil something on 3rd tri for you :winkwink:
sorry u didnt sleep well last night, maybe get a well deserved cat nap later after lunch xxxx :hugs:


----------



## chuck

grrrrr silly me I just checked my bank account - we've been paid a week early becasue of xmas although we're being paid for the full month and I thought being that I get 4 weeks full pay and I havent even been off for 4 weeks that I would get my normal pay this month...apparently not.

Theres £100 less than normal.

I call finance dept only to be told that 4 weeks isnt the same as a month so it works out to be less? WTF???

I HATE trying to work out pay.

Strangely enough though my January pay packet in which I'm not on full pay any more will be more than this one??

I don't get this pay malarky, especially how I'm only allowed 4 weeks full pay and then it gets shittier every month. 

Also I applied to opt out of my pension plan a month ago so I could take a 6 month break to ease the whole crappy pay situation only for that to have not gone through either...so now I'm trying to chase that up and the finance dept of my school are only there until wednesday...fat chance anything will happen before then.


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw chuck hun :hugs: thats poo babes.


----------



## Squidge

Jeeez i'm cheesed off with wages too this morning! I keep getting told i'm being paid one sum for SMP then i get something completely different arrive in my bank! Either way, it's not enough and i'm still sodding skint :hissy: 

Apart from that, i'm starting to get a little frustrated now because i just want to meet her :lol: I dread to think how all you other ladies are feeling who are due before me! :hugs:


----------



## chuck

I HATE trying to work out money - esp when you never have any!!

What I really do hate is knowing I can only afford (and thats barely) to be off until the start of April and then I have to hand my baby over to strangers at nursery.

If I stay off work we cant pay the bills

If I go back part tiem we cant afford part time nursery and bills

If I go back full time we can barely afford everything.

SUCK.


----------



## Sparklebaby

is it lunch timeeeeeeeeee?????? snow is melting :cry:


----------



## chuck

Theres nothing nice for lunch on the house...boo.


----------



## Squidge

Nothing nice in this house either....will probably be toast for dinner! :(


----------



## chuck

cheese and pickle sammige....I <3 Branstons pickle, but only 1 slice of bread left though.

Might have to have some weetabix too.


----------



## Sparklebaby

i got chicken soup and white bread. :) mmmmmmm nice.


----------



## chuck

mmm soup, i love soup but we never have it in the house. 

You cant beat Heinz soup...tomato soup with cheese on toast, oxtail with lots of white bread, leek and potato with crispy croutons.

Dammit now I want soup.

I'll have to make do eating the Branston pickle straight from the jar with a spoon! nomnomnom


----------



## xxx bex xxx

squidge....10 days left?!!! omg!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: image :haha: 

i dont like heinz tom soup tbh....its too sickly for me. gets me at the back of my throat :sick: i love mrstroni. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm NOMNOMNOM.
na todays was nothing that special....just ASDA own chicken soup which is actaully quite nice. got some nice bits of real chicken in it :dance: yum. right......im gonna do some more of the bedroom before i decide to climb into bed lol


----------



## chuck

i wish I could get comfy in bed...I cant seem to get comfy anywhere for more than 30 minutes at a time before someone kicks/punches/wriggles and then my ribs stab my uterus or I need a wee, or I have cramp.


----------



## PieMistress

Beans on toast for lunch for me. Anybody else having a mild panic about not getting to the hospital on time cause of the weather? Not sure why I am cause i'm sure i've got a Baby Jesus (!)


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> squidge....10 days left?!!! omg!!!

Yep i know but i've got a feeling i'm going to go waaaaaaay into January :lol:


----------



## chuck

If the weather is still awful when I finally go into labour I'll just go earlier than I would have otherwise.

Luckily for me the birthing centre is only a mile and a half away and they have a policy of holding off doing internals as long as possible in case you arrive and aren't 4cm as they're supposed to send you home and they dont like sending people home if theyre close enough.

If I go a lil earlier than I should they have a lovely lounge with a big TV and a kitchen to potter around and get things going rather than pacing hospital corridors or being stuck on a ward.


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hi ladies!!!! :):)

Thought id come in here and see whats been going on :haha: 

Any news on purpledahlia? cant see anything!
Huge congrats to those who've had their Lo's in the last few days as well!

Matthew James 
born Tuesday 15th December
3.57am 
weighing 7pound 15!
From team Yellow to Team blue :wohoo: 

Will get pictures and birth announcment up soon! xx


----------



## chuck

Poor PD has been contracting all over the place and in a lot of discomfort all night and all day but hospital kept telling her to go away.

I think she may have finally gone back to hospital now as she's had no rest and needs to get going!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:sleep: tired now lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

sounds nice chuck. the birthing centre at mayday wasnt bad either but im too fat to give birth there apparently....im too high risk as my BMI is too high. pft <<<rolls eyes>>> WHATEVER lol.

shame really cause other than the SPD i have had a god plain sailing pregnancy.

Congrats sweet :) :hugs: love the name. nice and simple. how are u feeling???


----------



## sweetlullaby

Just found the thread on purpledahlia :( poor her :( Thats disgusting that the hospital keep turning her away! 

I really hope they let her come in and she can get some pain relief and rest!!! She will need it later on!! xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Really amazed....its weird!! I just keep looking at him and seeing him staring straight back at me... its like a big rush of love and i just wanna well up lol think im gonna make him big headed i keep telling him how gorgeous he is :haha:.

Other than that im ok bit tired and my back is really sore and boobs a bit heavy and achy but im grand and happy! :) lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Happy Birthday Emma! 


Hows you's getting on? 

Im kinda starting to miss being pregnant.

I think my belly dont look to bad 5 days post-birth, considering how large i was haha.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 87.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sweetlullaby

Mummytoamber :) Huge congrats on Hollie :wohoo: 

You look fantastic post birth! 

I miss my stomach already :( It just completly went flat and flappy/flabby straightaway...my jelly belly! :haha: dont know how im gonna get rid of it its like a kangeroo pouch or something :haha:

xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

blimey mummy....firstly congrats to you :) xxxxx and yes....thats an impressive drop in size there hun :) hows things going???


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sweetlullaby said:


> Mummytoamber :) Huge congrats on Hollie :wohoo:
> 
> You look fantastic post birth!
> 
> I miss my stomach already :( It just completly went flat and flappy/flabby straightaway...my jelly belly! :haha: dont know how im gonna get rid of it its like a kangeroo pouch or something :haha:
> 
> xx

Thank you.

Congrats to you also. :thumbup: 

Mine was actually alot worse after having amber, than this 1. Which am surprized about.

How is it going?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparklebaby said:


> blimey mummy....firstly congrats to you :) xxxxx and yes....thats an impressive drop in size there hun :) hows things going???

Cheers 

Things are going great, honestly couldnt be happier with hollie.
Its amazing how different she is to amber, but i did say she was alot more laid back from early on, cool how it actually shows now shes out. 

Not long to go for you, getting excited?


----------



## MrsQ

chuck said:


> mmm soup, i love soup but we never have it in the house.
> 
> You cant beat Heinz soup...tomato soup with cheese on toast, oxtail with lots of white bread, leek and potato with crispy croutons.
> 
> Dammit now I want soup.
> 
> I'll have to make do eating the Branston pickle straight from the jar with a spoon! nomnomnom

Tomato soup with cheese on toast, oxtail with lots of white bread, leek and potato with crispy croutons................All together? Now THATS a craving.... :rofl:

must agree tomato soup kicks arse!


----------



## MrsQ

sweetlullaby said:


> Hi ladies!!!! :):)
> 
> Thought id come in here and see whats been going on :haha:
> 
> Any news on purpledahlia? cant see anything!
> Huge congrats to those who've had their Lo's in the last few days as well!
> 
> Matthew James
> born Tuesday 15th December
> 3.57am
> weighing 7pound 15!
> From team Yellow to Team blue :wohoo:
> 
> Will get pictures and birth announcment up soon! xx

Aw yey congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol MRSQ :rofl:

Mummy: Im so plsd everything is ok. and by the sounds of it a chilaxed baby lol....i wonder if that means mines gonna be nothing but trouble te way she jigs about all the time lmao.
yep not long at all and yes other than crapping it im getting excited and sooooooooooo cant wait to meet my lil girl :) hehehehe
I feel better now after todays stint in the main bedroom. her moses basket is set up ready to go :) :dance:

im feeling tired now so gonna do a lil catch up on here then gonna go chilax on sofa with a film or some other crap on tv in the hope i drift off into a nice dream :cloud9:


----------



## chuck

MrsQ said:


> Tomato soup with cheese on toast, oxtail with lots of white bread, leek and potato with crispy croutons................All together? Now THATS a craving.... :rofl:
> 
> must agree tomato soup kicks arse!

lol I couldn't eat it all at the same time!!

I probably could only just manage 1 tin!


----------



## MrsQ

chuck said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> Tomato soup with cheese on toast, oxtail with lots of white bread, leek and potato with crispy croutons................All together? Now THATS a craving.... :rofl:
> 
> must agree tomato soup kicks arse!
> 
> lol I couldn't eat it all at the same time!!
> 
> I probably could only just manage 1 tin!Click to expand...

lol.
I just had a tomato soup cos you got me craving it. It was lush. Thank you.
x


----------



## chuck

haha the power of sugestion eh?

Its friday so that makes it curry night in our house...Hubby makes a mean curry, he wants vindaloo..I dont as much as curry is supposed to get things going its just far too hot for my poor heart burny tummy.

We have spare ribs in the freezer I wanted to gnaw on them. Boo.


----------



## MrsQ

oh yea its friday isnt it?
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what to have what to have.
xxx


----------



## JayDee

SweetLullaby - congrats again (sure I've said it somewhere already) - Matthew is gorgeous.

I'm giving DH tomato soup for tea I think, I don't like it though (I know, I'm weird) so not sure what I'll have. Not too much as I went out for lunch with my friend, who is also pregnant (due in March). We must have looked like fat and fatter (or bumpy and bumpier) in the pub drinking our favoured soda water, hardcore us - ha ha.


----------



## chuck

Well I struggled some vindaloo down...here's hoping it gets things moving, I've had a lot of squirming going on in my general foof area so hopefully that combined with the goopy nature of my said foof is a good sign?!

How the monster hasn't burst his membranes I do not know he has been going mad in there this evening!


----------



## Mamie

:baby: Baby Reuben arrived safely on 14th December, 4 days late but well worth the wait :happydance:

He's absolutely gorgeous and am so proud to be his mummy! Best Christmas pressent in the world!

Sending lots of happy vibes to the other December Stars who are still waiting, and congratulations to any Stars i've missed while I've been in hospital.


----------



## Love Bunny

Eeeeep omg ladies we have just under 2 weeks to get out babas out!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Mamie said:


> :baby: Baby Reuben arrived safely on 14th December, 4 days late but well worth the wait :happydance:
> 
> He's absolutely gorgeous and am so proud to be his mummy! Best Christmas pressent in the world!
> 
> Sending lots of happy vibes to the other December Stars who are still waiting, and congratulations to any Stars i've missed while I've been in hospital.

Congratulations =D xX


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations Mamie! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congrats mamie!!


i just noticed my amber born on 31st hollie born on 13th, how freaky, just a number swap around lol


chuck are u getting offered another sweep?


----------



## Jolinar

Huge congratulations to all the stars that have their babies :)

I miss being pregnant so much and I never thought I'd say that....EVER. 

Nicholas is doing great although we are still having to combination feed him as he's got tongue tie and can't latch on properly to me and fully stimulate my milk supply. I've tried a breast pump and it just doesn't work for me my body knows it's not a baby! Anyway the tongue tie is being operated on on wednesday so I hope things improve after that.

Everyone keeps telling me not to blame myself etc and truly I don't, they don't get how I feel like I missing something, I ended up with a cesarean so I struggled with making the connection between my bump and suddenly a baby magically appears then I get robbed of being able to breast feed him properly and I just feel empty sometimes. At least I have my little prince, he's just the best and I adore him.

Ontop of all that we had to have one of my dogs put to sleep yesterday and I feel like I'm in bits.....sorry for putting a downer on everything but no one else can understand how I feel right now :(


----------



## chuck

MummyToAmberx said:


> chuck are u getting offered another sweep?

I was hoping to get one when I saw the mw on Thursday but she said unfortunately the mw's aren't allowed until 41 weeks...but I do have an appt with my ob on Wednesday and I'll demand another one then if nothings happened...plus my lovely mw did say even if I get one on Wdenesday I can always pop by on Thursday and get another if I want to really try and get things going!

Well no niggles really at the moment...but we have made dinner plans with friends tonight so undoubtedly something will happen to ruin them whether that be me and bump or just the snow LOL.


----------



## Angelmarie

Hi girls. Jst to let you know that my little Caelan Daniel was born on 16th December by C-section at 11:02am weighing 6lb 8oz. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Im very sore but the section went well and Caelan is doing brilliantly. 

Hope you girls left are doing well and get to meet your babies really soon!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats


----------



## katie_bump

Heello Ladies, Hope ur all well today! I had my sweep the other day and its not done alot really so off for my induction at 1 o'clock tomorrow, got told if its really really busy i might not get in.. so fingers crossed not to many other ladies are in labour lol actually scared now.. eeek next time i come on here il have my little man!!


----------



## Jemz3741

Had my beautiful babaloo on 16/12/09 at 17.44 weighing 7lb 12. Named him Finley :)


----------



## PieMistress

Congrats on the new arrivals Angelmarie & Jemz xx

Good Luck with the induction tomorrow Katie!

I have the MW on Monday at 40+1 so will hopefully have a way ahead then!
x


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations Angelmarie & Jemz3741 :D

Best of luck for tomorrow Katie_Bump - hope they do have space for you :)


----------



## MoonMuffin

Had my baby boy as well, there is a thread here in 3rd tri with a pic :D
John Logan, born Dec 18th at 8:11am via elective c-section, he weighed 7lbs 6oz :D


----------



## henny

im still waiting for my boy, i dont think he will be coming this side of xmas. mw here dont do sweeps till 40+4 so ive booked in to have acupuncture on xmas eve to see if that will get him out-fingers crossed as dont want induction, hoping for home birth :thumbup:


----------



## chuck

All these new starts and mine isnt shifting...its not fair!

Congrats to ll the new mummies out there who have their LO's all bundled up ready for xmas day!!

Well I was kinda hoping that seeing that we had made dinner plans with friends last night that things would get ruined by me going into labour but no such luck! LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think my LO is staying put til after christmas.

a work collegue bought him 2 really cute christmas baby grows as well and a bib. looks like i ll have to pin the bib to my bump cos wount be using them.


----------



## chuck

I have a feeling it'll be xmas day for me I'm due a sweep on wednesday (and thursday of I want another) so it'll be xmas day wont it?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im at the midwife on wed, my edd and i dont think they offer a sweep til 41 weeks here but dont know what to do if she does. dont know if i want him coming christmas eve or day.


----------



## Squidge

I'm not going to be offered a sweep until either 40+2 or 41+2 - can't remember which one now :dohh:


----------



## lisa35

chuck said:


> I have a feeling it'll be xmas day for me I'm due a sweep on wednesday (and thursday of I want another) so it'll be xmas day wont it?!

Aint that funny i have same feeling, i can see us all sitting down for xmas dinner when i turn to my oh and say think we better get to hospital, oh then says stuff this im taking my dinner with me :haha:


----------



## nicolascott13

just wanted to update i got induced on friday 11th dec at 9.40am with 2 failed sweeps before and had my little girl Natalie Ann at 2.55pm weighing 7lbs 11oz and 49cm long , had a really good labour this time and without assistance . although had a 2 deg tear with some stitches , lost a bit more blood than would have liked and she had the cord around her neck twice and needed a little help which was scary. but i feel great and she is just perfect sleeps from 11pm till 6pm so couldnt ask for anything more .


----------



## cj2405

Hey hope everyone is well

My team yellow bump due today was born on Thursday 17th, 7lb and a girly called Zara.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4015_edited.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Squidge

Congrats to the new mummies :)


----------



## katie_bump

Heya ladies..
well.. went in at 1pm today for my induction (40+6) but they had no room in labour ward for me :( boohoo.. Got another sweep instead and told im 2cm could stretch to 3.. bit gutted but back in at 8oclock tomorrow morning for a take two! hope your all doing well :) x


----------



## EmmanBump

hiya ladies ...
congratulations to the new mummies!
still no sign of my little one grrrrr :( 
i have sweep on wednesday but hopefully she will be here sooner, everytime i have a twinge in my tummy or a tummy ache i think its the start and get all excited damn it lol

i had a great birthday though, was exhausted by about 4 bless me lol
xx


----------



## chuck

Still nothing Emman?

Me neither..I thought something mght have started last night as there was A LOT of pressure on my foof and my guts were gurgling like crazy, felt like I was going to have to go and have a clear out - went to the loo and nothing - BUT bump did get all tight and I ha like a period pain cramp.

So there I am on the loo at midnight thinking at last perhaps things are starting...but nope nothing else all night.


----------



## JayDee

Oh my word, how many birth announcements have been posted here over the weekend?
Congratulations to you all, I'll try and go back and update the first post but sorry in advance if I miss anyone.

So, I am officially on team overdue now and it sucks! I suppose it's not that bad really, it's just I really wanted him to be here by now. We've done nothing all weekend just in case he decided to come, other than go and get a spicy takeaway on Sat night! 
Did have a little bit of a panic that he might come Sat night/Sun morning when it was snowing big fat snow and the roads would have been horrid but no.

If I want to think positive I could say that I've been getting a few more twinges/stronger BH so it's heading in the right direction....yes, let's end on that.


----------



## chuck

^^^at least you've got something, I've had 1 twinge!!!

1 poxy tightening and nothing else.

This baby is going to have to be dragged out isnt he?


----------



## Sparklebaby

bloody hell :shock: how many birth announcements lol. congrats to all the new mummies. not ventured into third tri yet but any news on purple??? xxxx
I had a twinge yesterday morning that made me go oooooh :shock: lots of braxton hicks too that feel like they are getting more intense. do any of you get them more at a particular time of the day. I always feel mine more in the evening when im chillin on the sofa. either that or my daughter has a serious problem with sticking her arse out at me lol :haha:
Chuck Im sorry ur still waiting babes. Im sure he will be here when u least expect it lol.
My friend seems to think my lil bean will arrive late xmas day :shrug: only time will tell huh!


----------



## chuck

See I'm pretty sure my uterus is stoopid and doesnt know what to do, I've had 1 poxy tightening...no BH or anything ever so I dont think it knows what to do!!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Fellow December Stars!

Am also officially overdue today :( Got the midwife this morning (better start de-icing the van now, will probably take me an hour!) hopefully return with sme kind of positive news (not sure what though!)

One lesson learnt is that if I have another baby i'm going to LIE ABOUT THE DUE DATE! And just add 2 weeks on, saves me getting wound up with all the texts and emails yesterday asking if there was any news! ARGHGGH!


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys.

I know the feeling with due date! Mines not even come and gone and i am getting any sign of that baby yet! Feel like saying Yes here in my arms forgot to tell you!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR even my sister is texting who is one of my birthing partners!!!

I havent had any BH;s either. I just think my body thinks i have put on alot of weight!
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

nothing here either girls, no twinges/BH.
im also getting the any news messages, my 2 best friends both messages me yest, as if i wouldnt tell them, i ve already promised them i ll let them as soon as anything starts.

i ve given up on the parsley tea, did 2 days worth an nothing and the stuff is horrid so gave it up as a bad job.


----------



## JayDee

Ha - I know what you mean about the due date, think, if I had the chance again I'd have just said "late December". My mum has text/rang me twice both days this weekend, and said she was going to ring me again today. DH's parents rang yesterday as well, although they normally do on a weekend. I've got nothing to tell them other than he's obviously comfy where he is!

Maybe we should make a pact - whichever of us finds something to coax the baby out first has to tell the others so we can all try it!


----------



## MrsQ

JayDee said:


> Ha - I know what you mean about the due date, think, if I had the chance again I'd have just said "late December". My mum has text/rang me twice both days this weekend, and said she was going to ring me again today. DH's parents rang yesterday as well, although they normally do on a weekend. I've got nothing to tell them other than he's obviously comfy where he is!
> 
> Maybe we should make a pact - whichever of us finds something to coax the baby out first has to tell the others so we can all try it!

HERE HERE!!!

I am doing the Evening primrose twice a day and one up the mooch at night along with birth balling, clary sage mixed with other stuff on the belly, and RLT.

xxx


----------



## Squidge

I'm doing sod all, no RLT, no EPO, nada! My theory is she'll come when she's ready!


----------



## JayDee

I'm rubbing clary sage on my belly along with bio oil, have been taking RLT tablets although I've run out now and am going to have to use the tea bags I got as emergency instead now, been eating spicy food and fresh pineapple as well as sitting/bouncing on birthing ball and trying to walk around a lot.

I am slowly starting to think that none of these things work, it's just coincidental that people do them and then go into labour, but I would love to be proved wrong....


----------



## MrsQ

well anything can help hey?
gives us some small hope lol.
x


----------



## JayDee

That's what I think, in my heart, I know he'll come when he's ready, but if I don't try stuff I'll just be wondering what had happened if I had....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I didnt do anything on purpose with amber labour started day 3 over
I did almost everything with hollie came 9 days late lol
so if ever a #3 am not doing a thing on purpose haha


----------



## chuck

I don't have the money to but RLT EPO etc, we did have vindaloo the other night but friday nights are curry night in this house and we always make them from scratch.

Haven't DTD though, I dont think poor Hubby is really up for it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe yay, my mum has just rung and said for me to go to her house for 2 and her hairdresser is gonna do me a reflexology session again. i had one about 10 days ago but no luck starting anything off, so she said she will do me a free session this afternoon as she didnt feel i was ready last time.

i had been having migrains and the last session sorted them out so fingers crossed i get lucky this time. she does have a success under her belt of starting her daughter off in labour.


----------



## chuck

topazicatzbet said:


> awe yay, my mum has just rung and said for me to go to her house for 2 and her hairdresser is gonna do me a reflexology session again. i had one about 10 days ago but no luck starting anything off, so she said she will do me a free session this afternoon as she didnt feel i was ready last time.
> 
> i had been having migrains and the last session sorted them out so fingers crossed i get lucky this time. she does have a success under her belt of starting her daughter off in labour.

ohhh thats lovely.


----------



## chuck

LOL I had to slide down the road to the butchers to try and get hold of a turkey for xmas as MIL decided she wasn't bringing one (long story)...and had to get a 9 and a half lb one (the smallest left in the shop!!!!).

I've just realised I don't want to see the fecking thing...if this baby hangs on much longer he'll weigh that!!! 

NNNOOOOOOoooooooooo


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: hahahahaha :haha: thats funny chuck. thats one big arse turkey hehehe. enjoy it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

THATS TOO SCARY


----------



## chuck

to be honest thats not really that big of a turkey...but I dont want to see it knowing that the baby could be that bloody big if he stays in here much longer!


----------



## JayDee

chuck said:


> LOL I had to slide down the road to the butchers to try and get hold of a turkey for xmas as MIL decided she wasn't bringing one (long story)...and had to get a 9 and a half lb one (the smallest left in the shop!!!!).
> 
> I've just realised I don't want to see the fecking thing...if this baby hangs on much longer he'll weigh that!!!
> 
> NNNOOOOOOoooooooooo

Oh yeah - not thought of that. I am slightly concerned that the longer he stays in there the bigger he'll be, and the more it'll hurt when he decided to come out. Am very glad I didn't buy many newborn size clothes (had lots donated so didn't need to) cos have a horrible feeling they won't fit him for too long!

We've also not DTD yet - don't think either of us fancy it, I feel huge and think DH would be too worried about it to enjoy it!


----------



## chuck

^^^ my poor hubby did admit the other day he finds it a bit weird now. I don't think it helps that he sees me squirming sometimes asks whats wrong to which I tell the truth and let him know that his son is squirming about on my foofoo and it feels odd!


----------



## lisa35

Squidge said:


> I'm doing sod all, no RLT, no EPO, nada! My theory is she'll come when she's ready!

Thats how im starting to think, he maybe thinks its warm/comfy inside and cold on the outside so hanging on in there :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lisa35 said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing sod all, no RLT, no EPO, nada! My theory is she'll come when she's ready!
> 
> Thats how im starting to think, he maybe thinks its warm/comfy inside and cold on the outside so hanging on in there :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, has your LO not arrived yet?


----------



## lisa35

MummyToAmberx said:


> lisa35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing sod all, no RLT, no EPO, nada! My theory is she'll come when she's ready!
> 
> Thats how im starting to think, he maybe thinks its warm/comfy inside and cold on the outside so hanging on in there :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, has your LO not arrived yet?Click to expand...

:nope: hun after all the aches/pains plug coming away 2cm dilated nothing has happened, i really thought i would have had him by now but he's happy kicking away in there :cry:


----------



## MrsQ

well i have a chest infection bleurgh!!!!! dont want bubs coming till this has gone! Imagine pushing when you can hardly breath!
xxx


----------



## JayDee

Don't think your body will go into labour if you're ill will it? Hopefully not cos no, labour with a chest infection doesn't sound fun!


----------



## MrsQ

JayDee said:


> Don't think your body will go into labour if you're ill will it? Hopefully not cos no, labour with a chest infection doesn't sound fun!

thats good i hope thats the case!
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i enjoyed the reflexolgy, it certainly woke him up as he hadd been quiet all weekend and starting to worry me. also got to stay for my tea at mum and dads so bonus. 

dont think its gonna kick start anything though


----------



## JayDee

^^^Ah well, at least you had a nice relaxing evening.

DH came home with flu last night so I'm staying at the other side of the room and crossing my legs for a bit, don't think he'll be that much use as a birth partner at the minute, and not thru lack of trying, bless him.


----------



## chuck

Arrrggghhh Oh wants me to try castor oil to shift this baby. He really is that impatient LOL!

I have said in no uncertain terms I am not trying castor oil...the thing used by Italian facists to intimidate/torture people!!

As much as I want labour to start I don't fancy explosive diarrhea and vomiting to make me dehydrated and feeling awful to start with!!


----------



## MrsQ

how about milk of magnesium? that makes me shit.

guys i am in such a bad mood today!

Also got loads of gurggling in my belly. not had much movement today!
x


----------



## chuck

^^^ I've had a lot of gurgling going on for the past couple days, a couple times I've thought ooohhh gotta go to the loo (woohoo perhaps this is the start of the clear out) only for nothing to happen!

I had a horrible day the other day too hun, no sleep and very uncomfortable does not make for a good mood.

Just snuggle up somewhere warm and ride out the storm.


----------



## MrsQ

chuck said:


> ^^^ I've had a lot of gurgling going on for the past couple days, a couple times I've thought ooohhh gotta go to the loo (woohoo perhaps this is the start of the clear out) only for nothing to happen!
> 
> I had a horrible day the other day too hun, no sleep and very uncomfortable does not make for a good mood.
> 
> Just snuggle up somewhere warm and ride out the storm.

Have you got an induction date yet hun?
x


----------



## chuck

I have an appointment with the OB tomorrow afternoon, and I'll get a sweep and most likely be given a date then.

As much as I want him out I'm refusing an induction as long as possible - the whole process disgusts me.

But just my luck the MIL and her partner arrive for xmas tomorrow evening so no doubt the sweep wil work and I'll be in early labour and NOT wanting an audience yet having to make nice and play hostess.

Gawd why did I have to have a birthday shag and be due now??


----------



## MrsQ

pmsl.

I feel the same. We are going to MILs which is an hour and half away on xmas day and i just KNOW i will go into labour there. I refuse to give birth in a hospital so i dunno what i am gonna do if i do get caught short!

x


----------



## Squidge

Jeez i'm feeling rather huge and uncomfortable today :(


----------



## chuck

I just really want o avoid induction I havent read single positive thing about the process and hospitals are so horrible compared to the really lovely birthing centre.

When the time comes I'll do what I have to do to make sure this little monster arrives safely but I'd rather do it without the need for all the internals/monitoring/interventions that are nothing short of barbarism!


----------



## MrsQ

mmmmmmmmmmmmm i feel so swollen down there its nuts! i had to have a look last night as i was so convinced the head was coming!

x


----------



## Sparklebaby

where u having baby then mrsq?? thought it was in hospital? hey chuck. :hugs:
Im sooooooooooooooooo tired today, doesnt help that we went to bed late last night.


----------



## JayDee

^^^ you had to have a look? How bendy are you?:rofl:


----------



## chuck

I woke up at 3 (my usual errrggghhh i need to wee time) and couldnt get back to sleep - thinking too much and OH is all snuffly he has a cold.

Luckliy got back to sleep when he left for work but I'm feleing pretty pooh today.

just fed up, want to go into labour but there has been NOTHING to indicate anything is going to happen any time soon.

5 days over now. 

Just frustrated for me and OH...its doing his head in!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i hate waiting, im no go at it, im the type of person that if i decied i want something i have to have it now. 
due date tom and no signs that he will be here. 
all the babies in our family have been early so this is killing me, then again this is the first by in the family for 2 generations so says it all doesnt it.


----------



## Eve

Hi ladies! Just wanted to say my LO is a star too! Well she will be :) Section booked in for December 30th!!


----------



## lisa35

Hey chuck you and me both hun, we must be doing something wrong...think we should start bouncing round the room or something :rofl: x


----------



## Sparklebaby

lets all bounce togetehr :yipee::yipee: lol. good luck ladies for those overdue.
just to wish you all a good xmas tho as Im not sure as and when il be online from today as hubby off work and i want to spend some us time togetehr before the baby is born. i will drop in tho to see wots happeneing and to fill u in on my gossip :winkwink:
hope u overdue'rs are not kept waiting too much longer. :hugs:
Have a happy Christmas and a stonkingly good new yr :) xxxx


----------



## lisa35

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee: :rofl:

Same to you hun. Happy xmas everyone and a happy new year x


----------



## PieMistress

Hopefully by the time 2010 comes around most of us will have had our overdue babies!!


----------



## chuck

Well Im hoping a cheese and pickle sammige and then a vigorous bout of hoovering might get something going.

Chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## MrsQ

JayDee said:


> ^^^ you had to have a look? How bendy are you?:rofl:

a mirror my dear. :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## chuck

lol when I tried to have a tidy up downstairs the only mirrors I had were my tiny compact - yeah right like that was going to work or the full length mirror fixed to the wall....needless to say using the one on the wall was easier but damn am I glad the walls cant talk!!

It was NOT dignified!


----------



## EmmanBump

Hello ladies ...
STILL NO BABY!!!! arghhhhh 
I have a sweep at half 11 tomorrow, im dreading it :(
ive come to the conclusion im gonna have to drag the lil queen out  
how are you all? xx


----------



## JayDee

Yeah, not sure that mirrors are our friends at the minute, whichever bit we point them at. I was told that some people request a mirror mid labour so they can see what's going on down there - not for me thanks. Don't expect DH to look, I certainly don't want to!

Hope your sweep isn't too bad tomorrow Emma and does some good, we need to get some of these babies out before xmas, don't they know Santa won't come otherwise :)

On that note, hope everyone has a good xmas, with baby or bump, whichever the world decides we're going to have. As PieMistress says, hopefully most of us that are overdue now will be mummies by the new year at the latest....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

emma, FX your sweep works as well as mine did :) xx


----------



## angie-roo

good luck with your sweep, they couldn't do me as I wasn't at all dilated and baby not engaged. They tried last week and a couple of days ago. Am now going for induction tomorrow morning. Am hoping that baby will then come out like I am shelling peas. Well at least she should be out by the end of the week!!


----------



## EmmanBump

Thanks girlies, and good luck angie!! 
its not fun being overdue is it :( i think all of the texts are making me more upset, and ppl saying 'oh i bought her a lil xmas outfit' like theyre trying to put me in a bloody guilt trip, i didnt ask them to!!


----------



## MrsQ

thats out of order saying they buoght her an xmas outift. 
Good luck.
xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i know that feeling, my work collegue bought him 2 baby grows that were christmas themed and a bib that plays christmas songs. 
well im pretty sure he isnt gonna get to wear them now.


----------



## chuck

EmmanBump said:


> Hello ladies ...
> STILL NO BABY!!!! arghhhhh
> I have a sweep at half 11 tomorrow, im dreading it :(
> ive come to the conclusion im gonna have to drag the lil queen out
> how are you all? xx

I have a sweep at 3:45 so I'll race ya LOL!!

Fingers crossed for both of us!

No niggles today though so nothing new there.

We have curry again for tea after the sweep so here's hoping that helps!


----------



## EmmanBump

ooo i really wish i could like curry lol 
the race is on haha ... im starting to think they got my date of conception wrong the lil buggers i just want SOMETHING to happen! arghhhhh
i bet we have xmas babies, my midwife said contractions usually start 12 hours after the sweep so tht will be basically xmas eve hmmmm lol


----------



## chuck

EmmanBump said:


> ooo i really wish i could like curry lol
> the race is on haha ... im starting to think they got my date of conception wrong the lil buggers i just want SOMETHING to happen! arghhhhh
> i bet we have xmas babies, my midwife said contractions usually start 12 hours after the sweep so tht will be basically xmas eve hmmmm lol

I have that feeling too...what makes it worse is MIL arrives tomorrow night for xmas...yay for early labour while trying to be nice to MIL!! :cry:


----------



## EmmanBump

LOL i LIVE with my MIL atm whilst our place is getting carpetted arghhhh its going to be a nightmare i tell ya, i dnt get on with her at the best of times and all she keeps saying to me is ... 
'just remeber i pushed out two 9lb babies just with gas and air' 
the other day i snapped and said wheres ur trophies and she called me 'unbelievably rude!' ha silly old bat!


----------



## chuck

I do not envy you!

I just keep thinking gawd just what I dont want... an audience!


----------



## RobenR

Almost forgot to announce it on here, making his debut well over a week late, on 17 December at 41+3, was Jean-Luc. He weighed 9 lbs, 5 oz, 20.5" long and 14.5 hours of labour!


----------



## bigbean

Hi guys...

Haven't been on the forum for ages, as the DIY has took over... my BF decided that the whole upstairs need an overhaul and all should be finished before little one is arriving... well... at the mo, we are sleeping in the planned nursery and our bedroom is a mess... we finally got the heating back on last week as it is absolutely freezing round here... ( no wonder Small doesn't want to come out :cold:


Daisy would you mind updating... I am on team blue...:happydance:

Congrats to all who have the labour behind them and a small to cudle and look after! and a lot of strength to the ones who are currently in labour... you are nearly done! 



Sorry to bother straight away with a question... but I cannot sleep and as it is that freezing some questions come into my mind....:shrug:


how do you make sure that the nursery will stay between 16 and 20 degrees C? Or ensure that little one is warm enough at night...? I know the answer sounds really abvious:dohh: like just turn the heating on... but I don't want to heat the whole house - espeacially in todays times when money is a little tight... I wanna make sure everything is cosy... but don't wanna through dough out of the window... see in the past we just cared for ourselves... big thick 12 tog blanekt and all is fine but now... all this will change.. was thinking of putting littlw one in a grow bag... but they are just 2.5 togs and the arms are outside.... plus I just measured the temp in teh nursery... and it's 9 degrees... any suggestions apart from the obvious...

Thanks a lot...


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont have central heating in my house just electric heaters so i bought a climate control one for LO room i just set it at 18 deg and it adjusts itself.
i also have one of thse egg thermmeters that glow different colurs according to the temp.

i couldnt sleep last night and notice the thing was having a party it kept flashing between the ok and too hot.



my due date today girls so im joining you in the over due section now


----------



## MrsQ

My god am I the only one along with sparklebaby whos not overdue???? Will i be left alone to fight my daily battle myself!!!


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## chuck

LOL mrsQ...there are quite a few of us overdue now arent there LOL!!

It seems we're all holding out for xmas day as much as we dont want it!


----------



## PieMistress

Am now +3 overdue :(

Let us know how the sweeps go girls, have got mine tomorrow!

Woke up with awful backache and period type pains today though, ho hum! At least the sun is trying to melt some of the snow <phew> at least till it snows again later! I was fretting last night about it! x


----------



## Squidge

I'm not overdue but i bloody feel like it! :lol:


----------



## lisa35

8 days over due and hoping he hangs on in there now, my DS started with a tummy bug (just sickness) last night so wouldn't be fair to leave him with his grandparents when he's like that. He gets it few days before xmas every year without fail starting to wonder if it's a bit of excitment in there too... hmmmmm.


----------



## chuck

Reet then ladies place tyour bets Emmanbump and me were both due on the 17th and we both have sweeps today...who's going into labour first and who gets to give birth xmas day just to be awkward?


----------



## MrsQ

girls i need a cuddle..............................(posted on normal thread too)


i am sat her in tears i was trying from quarter to 11
to get to the midwife. Car wouldnt move, and so i went and waited at a
bus stop for 40 mins only to find out that it stopped there on the way back i slipped and did the splits and have really hurt my back. 
So then came home tried the car again and pouired boiling hot water all along
my pathway and cos i have tried so many times to get out the wheekls
are deep in mud and snow.
So i have had to miss on yet another midwife appointment. I called
them and said do they come out and she said no and if i had anything
wrong to go to the hospital! But i physically cant get anywhere!!!!
I am so scared as thats two weeks without a bp check and i still cant
get my antibiotics. 
this appointment was to book an induction date and now i could go and
be pregnant till sodding march!!!!!

And on top of all that i feel like shit as i have a chest infection and a bad cold!


----------



## JayDee

Aww :hugs: Mrs Q - sounds like a nightmare.

I went to see midwife today, all fine, baby still wriggling away (in fact he kicked her as she was checking position!) booked a sweep for Monday and was told if that doesn't work the hospital will just ring me with an induction date for later that week - maybe they'll do the same for you MrsQ if you can't get in to see them. If mine hangs in there he's going to be a new year baby....

DH is on antibiotics for a chest infection - joy, hoping he gets over it before baby decides to come cos it's me looking after him at the minute!

Bets.... I think Chuck (sorry Emma) will be first, but not till tomorrow morning, think you'll be tomorrow night Emma - xmas eve babies :)


----------



## JayDee

Oh, and congrats RobenR :blue:


----------



## chuck

Well if theres no movement by tomorrow afternoon I'm heading to the MW clinic and getting another sweep.

Dammit if this baby doesnt get out soon I'm setting fire to my bits to smoke him out...I reckon its as good a plan as any!


----------



## EmmanBump

Hello ladies!
Just got back from the midwifes, my goodness it was uncomfortable lol 
she was very pleased and said if havent had by xmas day shell eat her hat lol she wasnt even wearing a hat  
anyway, im 4cm dilated ... and she can stretch me to 5cm (that hurt :() 
and my cervix is fully effaced but posterior, she bought it forward it says? 
and it also says in my notes which i dnt get is head presenting just above spines 


how did urs go chuck? xxx


----------



## EmmanBump

ahhh theres blood in my discharge/show (TMI)
do u think she stretched me too far?


----------



## MrsQ

EmmanBump said:


> ahhh theres blood in my discharge/show (TMI)
> do u think she stretched me too far?

nooooooooooo it could be the start hun good luck!
x


----------



## chuck

EmmanBump said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just got back from the midwifes, my goodness it was uncomfortable lol
> she was very pleased and said if havent had by xmas day shell eat her hat lol she wasnt even wearing a hat
> anyway, im 4cm dilated ... and she can stretch me to 5cm (that hurt :()
> and my cervix is fully effaced but posterior, she bought it forward it says?
> and it also says in my notes which i dnt get is head presenting just above spines
> 
> 
> how did urs go chuck? xxx

Yay for you missus that sounds positive...don't worry about the bloody discharge thats perfectly normal! 

My appt is at 3:45 if I'm not more dilated than I was 2 weeks ago I may scream.


----------



## topazicatzbet

im just back from the midwife, all well. got a stretch and sweep booked for next wed at 41 weeks. hopefully i wont make it to there but at least its something to focus on.


----------



## nicanbump09

HI everyone just quickly letting you know(between feeds !) that i had my baby -a GIRL!!!- On 19th after nearly 20 hours labour !! Scarlett Rose is the most beautiful baby and me and oh are sooooo happy! good luck girls they are soo worth it ! x:baby:


----------



## chuck

Well a rather chirpy polish (male) OB gave me my sweep...I'm further along thank I was 2 weeks ago thankfully...lol...he had bigger hand than the woman but he made more fuss about the sweep than I did, I was very good and relaxed apparently.

2/3cm soft and short, waters bulging (2 weeks ago I was 1/2cm and long).

Not painful but I have plenty of cramp and lower backache now...mind you a lot of the cramp is in my legs LOL!!

We've booked my induction for December 30th 7:30am at William Harvey Hospital Ashford. DO NOT WANT! At least he did say that if I get to the induction it shouldn't be too bad as I am dilating so they might just break my waters rather than hours of prostin gel.

Well lets see what happens eh? Any movement Emmanbump?


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck girls, hope the sweeps kick in quick and Lo arrive in time for you to get home for christmas.


----------



## FlowerFairy

EmmanBump said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just got back from the midwifes, my goodness it was uncomfortable lol
> she was very pleased and said if havent had by xmas day shell eat her hat lol she wasnt even wearing a hat
> anyway, im 4cm dilated ... and she can stretch me to 5cm (that hurt :()
> and my cervix is fully effaced but posterior, she bought it forward it says?
> and it also says in my notes which i dnt get is head presenting just above spines
> 
> 
> how did urs go chuck? xxx



I was very much like you and my waters went 12 hours after sweep. and Noah was born 3 hours after that!! good luck xxx


----------



## JayDee

Sounding god Chuck, hopefully he won't hang on for the induction.

Topaz - I'm not fancying the thought of a sweep either (mine's booked for 28th) but I guess we've only got pain to look forward to before this baby gets here....

Congratulations nicanbump09 :pink: glad to hear they are worth the pain, and the wait and... whatever else


----------



## chuck

I must be lucky coz the sweeps I've had haven't hurt at all. Just lay back relax and let em get on with it.

There's plenty worse to come with labour LOL!


----------



## MrsQ

chuck said:


> Well a rather chirpy polish (male) OB gave me my sweep...I'm further along thank I was 2 weeks ago thankfully...lol...he had bigger hand than the woman but he made more fuss about the sweep than I did, I was very good and relaxed apparently.
> 
> 2/3cm soft and short, waters bulging (2 weeks ago I was 1/2cm and long).
> 
> Not painful but I have plenty of cramp and lower backache now...mind you a lot of the cramp is in my legs LOL!!
> 
> We've booked my induction for December 30th 7:30am at William Harvey Hospital Ashford. DO NOT WANT! At least he did say that if I get to the induction it shouldn't be too bad as I am dilating so they might just break my waters rather than hours of prostin gel.
> 
> Well lets see what happens eh? Any movement Emmanbump?

yey hopefully bubs will be here soon!

Waters bulging can you feel them????
x


----------



## chuck

MrsQ said:


> Waters bulging can you feel them????
> x

Nope but he could...so here's hoping a little bouncing on my ball will pop em'!

No luck yet though.

I do feel a lot more uncomfy than after the last sweep...lower backache hasnt let up, and had some more periody type cramps and some rather painful squirming in my foof from a certain someone.

MIL arrives in about 10 minutes...my waters will go when she gets here just for fun LOL.


----------



## lumpybumpy30

No idea how to amend page 1, but my baby boy Alex Charles arrived on 12 Dec - 17 days early as wasnt due until 29th!!


----------



## JayDee

lumpybumpy30 said:


> No idea how to amend page 1, but my baby boy Alex Charles arrived on 12 Dec - 17 days early as wasnt due until 29th!!

You don't - I do!

Congratulations.


----------



## chuck

Right then if Emmanbump is in labour I will scream.

I had loads of backache and cramps yesterday evening after my sweep..went to bed an dzip.

Best night sleep I've had in ages didnt even wake up for a wee!!!!! WTF??!!

Seriously like the OB said I must love this pregnancy too much!


----------



## MrsQ

aw hunny. 
thats pants. You got a date for another sweep?
xxxx


----------



## JayDee

So today could be the day then Chuck? MW told me yesterday that sweeps normally take 48 hours to work. Will keep fingers crossed for you, is it induction next?

I had backache last night, but think I was just sat in the wrong position cos it's gone now, and felt like baby was jumping around in there when I went to bed last night, not really a sign he's wanting to come out is it?


----------



## MrsQ

its pants. I cant imagine what you lot are feeling who are overdue I spose i will a week today lol.
x


----------



## chuck

No more appts now until my induction on wednesday.

bah humbug.

Everything HURTS now.


----------



## MrsQ

aw hunny. Have you had a bath? big hugs.
xxx


----------



## JayDee

Can you think positive and go with hurting is probably a good sign or does it still not feel like that?
(I can say this in blissful ignorance that I've not had any real pain yet, will probably be eating my words by the new year!)


----------



## henny

Had my acupuncture this am, so hoping it will work, if not got another session booked for the 30th, I feel very relaxed now :thumbup:, just got mw appt this pm to see how i am, they wont do a sweep as they only do it when your 40+4. Really dont want to be induced as i want a home birthO:)


----------



## katie_bump

Hey ladies, Had my little boy on the 22nd Dec at 00.58. 8 days late. He weighed in at 9lb 3! Had a natural delivery..will get my birth story up at some point..for now lil ones keeping us very busy xx


----------



## chuck

JayDee said:


> Can you think positive and go with hurting is probably a good sign or does it still not feel like that?
> (I can say this in blissful ignorance that I've not had any real pain yet, will probably be eating my words by the new year!)

when I say everything hurts I mean everything like when you have flu...things are just so difficult, sitting/standing/walking/lying/moving.

I've had a few cramps today but nothing special.

...and bloody Emmanbump beat me the cow! I never win anything. LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure you ll be soon chuck


----------



## chuck

topazicatzbet said:


> im sure you ll be soon chuck

He can bloody stay put till boxing day now the little git.

I cant believe it sweep at 11am and baby by 2am...thats quick work for Emmanbump!!

I've had 2 sweeps and nothing but a little discomfort. What a swizz.

My baby really is going to weigh the same as the turkey now isn't he??


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve told mine he has to stay put for a few days now too.
so ofcourse that will mean he will come tonight.


----------



## Sparklebaby

flying visit ladies......update thread for mrsq on third trimester. xxxx have a good christmas guys....thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## chuck

topazicatzbet said:


> i ve told mine he has to stay put for a few days now too.
> so ofcourse that will mean he will come tonight.

dont you bloody dare!!! lol.


----------



## JayDee

I for one now have my legs well and truely crossed till Sunday. Don't you know now I've given up trying to get him to arrive he will?? Just to make sure I'm not having any more spicy food or applying anymore clary sage oil. Am going to stick on the RLT and will have some pineapple just cos I like it!


----------



## purpledahlia

hi guys, im back, congrats to all who gave birth in the last week! x


----------



## chuck

Congras to you miss PD!!!

Looks like I'm in the running for the xmas day baby....


----------



## PieMistress

baby pie born at 8.09am xmas day! was team yellow now team blue! not decided on name yet but all is well very long labour then forcep failure then section oh well! using bizarre hospital internet so will write more when out of hospital in few days. hope all well xx


----------



## chuck

PieMistress said:


> baby pie born at 8.09am xmas day! was team yellow now team blue! not decided on name yet but all is well very long labour then forcep failure then section oh well! using bizarre hospital internet so will write more when out of hospital in few days. hope all well xx

Congrats missus!!!

No movement here contractions seem to have slowed right dwon boo.

Looks like no jeebus for me!


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations PieMistress! :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Yey Pie, our first xmas day baby, Santa really did bring him for you didn't he? Glad you are all doing well x


----------



## amerikiwi

Yay Pie :dance:!! Congratulations on your wonderful Christmas pressie!


----------



## MrsQ

Urgfh just typed loads out and i pressed refresh for some stupid reason and lost it!
saw the community midwife xmas eve and had bp reading of 160/108 and was told to go straight to hospital.
Went there was put a canular in and had loads of blood which HURT LIKE HELL! then was put on a waRD and told i wouldnt be home for xmas great!! One min they were saying they would induce me and then the next no cos of staffing levels.
Cut a long story short they kept my bp down with meds and then gave me an internal and was told i was 2cm cervix unfavourable and prosterier? She said she tried to do as much of a sweep as [possible to start me off. AND IT FUCKING HURT LIKE HELL!!! i was biting my own arm!!!!
They didnt give me any meds??? But induction booked for new years eve but could bring it forward it just depends on the staff and also have to go back daily for bloods and bp check. also sweep again on sunday! Have headache today so not hopeful that i have kept it down to be honest!

Just a question.......... soon after the sweep i had period like bleedin that was bright red and she said that was normal and then when i got home there was globs of mucus mixed with pink! I am assuming this is my show but would that mean now that i am more favourable?
xxx


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations to all the new arrivals over the past few days! Think I've updated the first post accordingly but if I've missed anyone just let me know.

I'm still here, waiting. Did say I was crossing my legs till Sunday, which is only a couple of hours away, but DH is still not very well so can I cross them a bit longer? Am even considering declining the sweep I've got booked for Monday if he's not any better, do you think that's a silly idea?


----------



## Mitsuko

JayDee said:


> Congratulations to all the new arrivals over the past few days! Think I've updated the first post accordingly but if I've missed anyone just let me know.
> 
> I'm still here, waiting. Did say I was crossing my legs till Sunday, which is only a couple of hours away, but DH is still not very well so can I cross them a bit longer? Am even considering declining the sweep I've got booked for Monday if he's not any better, do you think that's a silly idea?

Not if you feel comfortable with it!


----------



## amerikiwi

JayDee said:


> Congratulations to all the new arrivals over the past few days! Think I've updated the first post accordingly but if I've missed anyone just let me know.
> 
> I'm still here, waiting. Did say I was crossing my legs till Sunday, which is only a couple of hours away, but DH is still not very well so can I cross them a bit longer? Am even considering declining the sweep I've got booked for Monday if he's not any better, do you think that's a silly idea?

Doesn't sound silly at all. I'd want my DH to be at full strength to help during labour and of course the first few days at home with LO. Sounds like your little guy is waiting on your DH as well. :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

I think he knows daddy isn't very well and is waiting till he is to come out as well! Wriggling away like mad and stopping me sleeping in the meantime though, think I've got a cheeky one in there!


----------



## purpledahlia

MrsQ said:


> Urgfh just typed loads out and i pressed refresh for some stupid reason and lost it!
> saw the community midwife xmas eve and had bp reading of 160/108 and was told to go straight to hospital.
> Went there was put a canular in and had loads of blood which HURT LIKE HELL! then was put on a waRD and told i wouldnt be home for xmas great!! One min they were saying they would induce me and then the next no cos of staffing levels.
> Cut a long story short they kept my bp down with meds and then gave me an internal and was told i was 2cm cervix unfavourable and prosterier? She said she tried to do as much of a sweep as [possible to start me off. AND IT FUCKING HURT LIKE HELL!!! i was biting my own arm!!!!
> They didnt give me any meds??? But induction booked for new years eve but could bring it forward it just depends on the staff and also have to go back daily for bloods and bp check. also sweep again on sunday! Have headache today so not hopeful that i have kept it down to be honest!
> 
> Just a question.......... soon after the sweep i had period like bleedin that was bright red and she said that was normal and then when i got home there was globs of mucus mixed with pink! I am assuming this is my show but would that mean now that i am more favourable?
> xxx

sounds like it was your show, but it shouldnt of been bright red, if it was you should ring triage. Pinky red is fine tho! 

also had two of those canulas when i was in hosp.. they do hurt like hell dont they!


----------



## Sparklebaby

howdy doody...Im still here lmao. hope we are all well and had a gr8 christmas. xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

purpledahlia said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> Urgfh just typed loads out and i pressed refresh for some stupid reason and lost it!
> saw the community midwife xmas eve and had bp reading of 160/108 and was told to go straight to hospital.
> Went there was put a canular in and had loads of blood which HURT LIKE HELL! then was put on a waRD and told i wouldnt be home for xmas great!! One min they were saying they would induce me and then the next no cos of staffing levels.
> Cut a long story short they kept my bp down with meds and then gave me an internal and was told i was 2cm cervix unfavourable and prosterier? She said she tried to do as much of a sweep as [possible to start me off. AND IT FUCKING HURT LIKE HELL!!! i was biting my own arm!!!!
> They didnt give me any meds??? But induction booked for new years eve but could bring it forward it just depends on the staff and also have to go back daily for bloods and bp check. also sweep again on sunday! Have headache today so not hopeful that i have kept it down to be honest!
> 
> Just a question.......... soon after the sweep i had period like bleedin that was bright red and she said that was normal and then when i got home there was globs of mucus mixed with pink! I am assuming this is my show but would that mean now that i am more favourable?
> xxx
> 
> sounds like it was your show, but it shouldnt of been bright red, if it was you should ring triage. Pinky red is fine tho!
> 
> also had two of those canulas when i was in hosp.. they do hurt like hell dont they!Click to expand...

Hiya.
At first it was bright red like a period but then it turned to gooey pink so I am assuming the bright red was cos of how heavy handed she was as i always bleed for about a week after a smear anyway.

Now I am just loosing the plug as its clear and shiney shiney!
xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wish i was losing my plug :( lol xxxx :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have a feeling im gonna end up being a jan garnet.


----------



## Sparklebaby

still a few more days to go topaz.....nothing is impossible xxxx chin up :) xxxx


----------



## JayDee

I'm still here too, no plug loss or anything. Did have a couple of what I thought could have been proper contractions this morning (went all the way up my chest, made it quite hard to breathe, doesn't bode well!) but only had 2 then they stopped.
I'm pretty relaxed about whenever he wants to turn up now, if he wants to be a garnet, a garnet he will be, as long as he's ok then I don't mind.

DH appears to be on the mend now so maybe I'll go ahead with the sweep tomorrow after all....


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys.
Went up hospital for checks today.
Bloods are fine but bp was high and also had protien in wee wees. they were gonna keep me in until they discovered that when i was let out on thursday that I should have been given the bp tablets i was on when i was in hospital..... i did think it was weird they didnt keep me on them. So Said to go home and as usual go back tomorrow where i will get another sweep and see whats happening but at moment inducement date is 31st Dec.
xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, i spoke too soon earlier.
my waters went as i sat down to dinner. been to hospital and back home now think the contractions are just starting to kick in.


----------



## MrsQ

topazicatzbet said:


> hey girls, i spoke too soon earlier.
> my waters went as i sat down to dinner. been to hospital and back home now think the contractions are just starting to kick in.

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good luck!!!
xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey girles.
Hope all had a lovely xmas!
Cant believe december almost over, crazyyy!


----------



## Maybebaby80

PieMistress said:


> baby pie born at 8.09am xmas day! was team yellow now team blue! not decided on name yet but all is well very long labour then forcep failure then section oh well! using bizarre hospital internet so will write more when out of hospital in few days. hope all well xx

Just spotted your message, congratulations!!!!! :happydance:

Wonderful news, hope you are on the mend x


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies, just checking in on the remaining stars.

Jaydee - Sorry to hear DH is unwell and hope LO makes an appearance soon so you can all spend New year together :D

MrsQ - sounds like you had a bit of negect there from the hospital and the midwife, they can do home visits, you should have been checked sooner, it's ridiculous!

Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas and wishing you all a HAppy New Year xx


----------



## JayDee

Ohhh good luck Topazicatzbet. Hopefully things are moving for you or, better still, you already have LO in your arms.

Midwife came today, explained about DH being ill and refused sweep, she didn't seem too upset about it. Said the hospital would ring in 2 days with an induction date, probably 40+12 (new years day) but could be 31st or 2 Jan depending on staffing etc so he'll be out soon either way. DH is getting better so hopefully an extra couple of days will pull it round for him and he'll be 100% by the time baby turns up.

Sounds like me and you could end up having our babies on the same day MrsQ! Sorry to hear you've been messed around again at least you have an end date now....


----------



## purpledahlia

how many people are left??


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys/

Was messed around again today!
Up the hospital at 2pm and they kept us waiting for 2 hours then got seen fairly quickly and then ahd to wait until 6pm to get my meds that they forgot to give me on discharge so yes when i was in hospital SHOULD have been given the bp tablets they had started me off on.

Still got protien in wee and also now have a bad infection somewhere!
Just so so fed up its nuts!

And jaydee yey we may have xmas day babies. Although the way they describe the induction i go in at 1pm on thursday they give me the tablet on my cervix or something at 2pm adn then again at 8pm and then if nothing happened by the morning they break your waters?
xxxx


----------



## amerikiwi

I'm still here! Had bloody show this morning without BDing or internal exam, so my body is starting to do something at least. My book says to expect labour within 3 days of show so I think I'll be with Jaydee and MrsQ on the New Years baby delivery suite!


----------



## RosieandAlan

I'm left! 2 days overdue and soooo horribly impatient :(. 
I have had literally the worst day too, my boyfriend, who left me five weeks ago and who i foolishly gave another chance to left me again today- he's back in Birmingham! who the FUCK leaves someone when they're due to give birth two days ago? It is incredible how horrible some men are.. 
So now i'm sat all on my tod waiting for my mum to come down to Exeter and be my new birthing partner *sigh*- it's amazing how resilient you can be when you have a baby to think of isn't it? 
Anywhoo- that's my rant over!! Any other overdue ladies going a bit mad?


----------



## Squidge

I'm here! Absolutely bugger all going on for me, no pains, no show, no nothing :cry: 

I've got 4hrs and 8 mins left until i'm officially overdue :hissy: :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

not long now ladies, 

mrsq, if your planning on wanting an epidural you wont be allowed if theres an infection somewhere so push for that to be fixed, thats what caused such a mess for me!


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi ladies, 

just a little update (well fantastic news anyhow)

Beth (topazicatzbet) had baby Callam at 5.41 weighted 7lb 4oz

I'm sure once she recovered a little she'll update you guys on the details 

xx


----------



## Squidge

Congrats to her! :hugs:


----------



## gurldopey

hi ladies I just wanted to let you guys know that my baby jazmine Elisa was born on 12/21/09


----------



## MrsQ

YEYEYEYE

Congrats to topazicatzbet and gurldopey!

I hope it will be me announcing boy or girl on friday!!!!
xxxx


----------



## EmmanBump

Hello Ladies!!

I had my BEAUTIFUL baby girl!!! I had her on christmas eve at 2.10am, she weighed 6lb3 and we have called her Lilly Eve Saunders! She is perfect. 

I was only in 1st stage labour for 7 hours, 2nd satge for 10 mins and 3rd stage for 10 mins. 

MY SWEEP WORKED!!! lol

xxx


congratulations to all the other ladies who have had there babies xxx


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Emma, Topaz and Gurldopey - don't think there are many of us left now, but I'm still here!

Had a bit of plug loss today but nothing else yet so still aiming for the new year.

MrsQ my mw said when they take you in they'll give you an internal, depending on what they find they could just break your water straight away, or give you a pessary to soften the cervix/get things going. Depending on what happens from then, they might break waters after that, or put you on an oxytosin (sp?) drip until things start moving.
She did also warn that things go quicker and might hurt more, she said more people have epidurals when they are induced than not. I guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations to the New December Stars!!!:flower:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Im still here too....:hissy: no sign of nothing :cry: just the braxton hicks and period type pains that last about an hour at a time.
sigh.....
just to have my show would be good.....Im on constant tissue watch and everytime i think oooo that feels a lil more slimey than usual its just discharge :dohh:
i reckon im gonna be a jan garnet where i orriginally came from :cry: although that would help with pay etc so close to christmas :winkwink:

Congrats to our new stars :yipee: anyone heard from chuck? or did i not go back far enough lol


----------



## MrsQ

JayDee said:


> Congratulations Emma, Topaz and Gurldopey - don't think there are many of us left now, but I'm still here!
> 
> Had a bit of plug loss today but nothing else yet so still aiming for the new year.
> 
> MrsQ my mw said when they take you in they'll give you an internal, depending on what they find they could just break your water straight away, or give you a pessary to soften the cervix/get things going. Depending on what happens from then, they might break waters after that, or put you on an oxytosin (sp?) drip until things start moving.
> She did also warn that things go quicker and might hurt more, she said more people have epidurals when they are induced than not. I guess we'll see what happens...

thanks chicken!
hopefully i am ready for waters breaking then!
xxxx


----------



## JayDee

No worries, I'm hoping that if I have to go in I'll be at the water breaking stage too.

And I was wondering about Chuck too, don't think she's posted on this thread for a few days. Hopefully it's cos she's got her little monster (sure that's what she calls him) and just can't get online to tell us...


----------



## PieMistress

It was bizarre with me in that I never experienced my waters breaking and when they went to break them during labour they said there weren't any to break (so perhaps broke earlier when I was in the birthing pool but surely you would notice?) Still find it quite bizarre.

I had to go onto the drip (after about 14hrs or so of labour) to speed things up as my contractions weren't strong enough to push me the last 0.5cm of dilation. Unfortunately once I was 10cm dilated baby was still back to back and his head was in a bad position for delivery, they tried forceps (failed) so had to deliver him via C-Section in the end (but boy the spinal block felt good!). Midwife came to visit today said that it was probably because of the shape of my pelvis, he was just never going to come out the way he was intended.

I never had my 'show' until I was 4cm dilated and the midwife had just given me an internal exam at my weekly appointment and bubs wasn't engaged either at this point.

It's all so different isn't it from woman to woman. In the recovery ward after the birth I had a VERY annoying wifie who kept saying in a loud voice what a high pain threshold she had, I could have throttled her (or shouted it might be because she had a big fanny but i'm too restrained for that) :) xx

Looking forward to the rest of the December Stars BAs! Just away to go and look at page one to see how we are doing !! xx


----------



## Squidge

Congrats to all the new mummies :) 

Still nothing for me.


----------



## purpledahlia

I still cant write my birth story :( 

Hope everyones births go well, x


----------



## MrsQ

purpledahlia said:


> I still cant write my birth story :(
> 
> Hope everyones births go well, x

how come babes?
x


----------



## purpledahlia

the whole thing was just awful. 4 days long and so much happened. dont wanna scare anyone by writing in here but in the end its the hospitals daycare's fault! x


----------



## Squidge

Big :hugs: Purple x


----------



## MrsQ

purpledahlia said:


> the whole thing was just awful. 4 days long and so much happened. dont wanna scare anyone by writing in here but in the end its the hospitals daycare's fault! x

you poor babe. it might help to get it out hun
x


----------



## MrsQ

how are all the overdue ladies getting on?
x


----------



## RosieandAlan

Well i just managed to get myself a sweep for either today or tomorrow, so weirdly i'm quite excited about my midwife sticking her fingers up my noony in the hope that something might actually happen : ). Yay! Perhaps i'll have me a New Years day baby!


----------



## MrsQ

I am geting induced tonight. My results for pre eclamsia havent come back very good!
Got to go hospital at 3pm ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## x-kirsty-x

MrsQ said:


> I am geting induced tonight. My results for pre eclamsia havent come back very good!
> Got to go hospital at 3pm ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

good luck hun i hope everything goes ok :) you'll have your little one in your arms tonight xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good Luck MrsQ :flower: xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhh good luck to those with early labour signs and huge congrats to those who've had their LO's!! :wohoo: 

xx


----------



## chickie_115

Hiya, just a quick update, this is the first chance i've had to get on! I'm on team blue!! Baby Logan Edward arrived fashionably late on 19-12-09 1 week 1day overdue, weighing a whopping 10lbs 2 and a half lol! Will try and post birth story soon, good luck to all of the december stars who may end up being january garnets!!!


----------



## Mitsuko

chickie_115 said:


> Hiya, just a quick update, this is the first chance i've had to get on! I'm on team blue!! Baby Logan Edward arrived fashionably late on 19-12-09 1 week 1day overdue, weighing a whopping 10lbs 2 and a half lol! Will try and post birth story soon, good luck to all of the december stars who may end up being january garnets!!!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Christine1993

hey, i was just reading through all the dates to see if it had been updated with the birth date of my baby boy and it has, but whilst reading through it also says on the 13th someone called Miel had her baby boy, on the 6th called Aidan Craig? i dont know if this is just an error but it would be very strange if there was TWO aidan craig's born on the 6th lol xx


----------



## Squidge

Congrats Chickie! 

I'm still here, no signs for me.


----------



## Kirstin

I had my little boy 9 days late on 22nd Dec :D


----------



## Squidge

Congrats Kirstin!


----------



## chuck

Finally got home last night with baby Dewi Owen Edward Richards, born by emergency section 27/12/09 00:59am after 48 hours of labour (cervix = FAIL).

Lets just say the birth story will be a lil while coming as I need a bit more time to process things.

Thanks for all your thoughts ladies!!!


----------



## JayDee

Good luck Mrsq, hopefully you have your baby by now. Mine didn't fancy waiting for induction, decided to come yesterday, first contraction to out in 8 hours! 

Happy new year everyone x


----------



## Sparklebaby

congrats to you chuck darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

update on thrird tri for mrsq :dance:

me....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/127114-sparklebabys-beany-baby-100.html#post3945603 will be easier to post my journal lol.

Happy new yr to you guys xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

ohhhhhhhhh congrats to jaydee too :hugs: sorry....hahahaha am i the last AS USUAL lol :winkwink: lets hope ma lil bean arrives soon.


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats to everyone! were nearly all popped!


----------



## Sparklebaby

wheres mine :hissy::rofl: hehehehehe


----------



## Squidge

Sparklebaby said:


> wheres mine :hissy::rofl: hehehehehe

and mine....i was due Monday :hissy: :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys, congrats to those who also popped.

i got home with callum james yest.
he arived on 28th dec at 17.41 via emergency forceps due to droping his hr.

im very sore and anemic as lost a lot of blood but we are both doing ok


----------



## sweetlullaby

Congrats to all the rest of ya's who've popped!! :wohoo: 

And massive massive hugs to those still waiting....they're worth the wait!! :) xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Not long to go now ladies, just think 2 weeks overdue is THE MOST ull have to go so u can do a countdown, then if they decide to arrive it will be a nice surprise!


----------



## henny

im still waiting for my baby boy, had 2 sessions of accupuncture and may well be induced on monday, so doesnt look like i will get a home birth :dohh:


----------



## chuck

wheres the dec stars postnatal chat thread??


----------



## PieMistress

Sounds like a good idea! Would it go in the Buddies section maybe?


----------



## purpledahlia

if u go to threads i started ull find it, i cant remember i think its in buddies?


----------



## Emma1980

I'm still waiting too *sigh*

In a way its a good thing, cos this year has been shite, and him being born in 09 would of been the only good thing, at least now, he can start off a great new year for me!


----------



## purpledahlia

thats a good way to think of it Emma!


----------



## amerikiwi

Makayla Eve born 31/12/09 weighing 8lb, 10 oz! :cloud9:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Congrats! Just in time to be a dec star! xxx


----------



## Maybebaby80

Congrats Amerikiwi!

I am still waiting too x


----------



## Squidge

Congrats to new mummies! 

I'm still waiting, i must have a very stubborn little girl in there :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I can't believe you're due already, well... overdue!

Can I place a guess? I'm going to say the 3rd! :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations to the New stars!:happydance:

And :dust: to the Overdue Stars! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Update:- Lisa (sparklebaby) is having very strong BH every 5-10 minslasting 30-40 seconds she has been timing them for the last hr and they are more noticable today lets hope this is it :yipee:


----------



## franm101

amerikiwi said:


> Makayla Eve born 31/12/09 weighing 8lb, 10 oz! :cloud9:

Yay!!!!! Biggest congrats to you girl!!! Cant wait to hear more... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 21p1eco

I'm still waiting too :-(. I get induced Tuesday if he hasn't made an appearance by then. I have had 3 lots of contractions that I was timing but they went again :-(. I have lost my plug and have really bad backache so I'm hoping things will start start happening before Tuesday so I can have a water birth. I am so sick of waiting now! Labour dust to all the other overdue stars!


----------



## JayDee

Hi girls - I'm now back at home with Jake and finally catching up properly.

Congratulations to the new stars who decided to make it into 2009 and best wishes to those who decided to wait until 2010, hope they all make an appearance soon. I would love to be able to tell you what it was that sparked off my labour but, other than giving up on everything and just accepting it'd happen when baby was ready, I didn't do anything. Maybe, in my case, that was it....


----------



## lisa35

Squidge said:


> Congrats to new mummies!
> 
> I'm still waiting, i must have a very stubborn little girl in there :rofl:

Thought you might have popped, won't be long now...good luck x


----------



## RosieandAlan

Hello everyone! Just thought i'd let you know i gave birth to my little girl Poppy at 2.13am this morning after a sweep i had on New Years Eve, she weighs 8lbs 1oz- i had the most beautiful home water birth and didn't need to have any stitches! I am completely and utterly in awe of her, and is worth every second of pain. Also gas and air is bloody fantastic! Good luck to all of you who are yet to pop! :)


----------



## purpledahlia

rosie are you the first 2010 baby????

congrats!


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations Rosie - sounds like you'll have a nice birth story to write if you decide to do so, and a beautiful baby girl looking at the pictures :)


----------



## josie-jo

Hi Ladies, 
Congratulations to all you New Mum's out there, I just made in with the boundries of the Decembers Stars, Mia Lucy Grace born 31st Dec @ 2.20am weighing 7lb11oz.
She was a difficult little thing and we ended up in theatre only missing a C by a skin of our teeth, had a difficult first couple of days but now she is thriving.
Love to all the New Babies and New Mum's out there.
Josie Jo & Mia x


----------



## MrsQ

Hiya

Just thought i would check in and see who had bubs well done all you guys.
I had my little man on 31st dec at 00.43 and he was born weighing 6lbs 12 which was surprising as was told he would be a big baby about 8lbs? hmmmmm

heres my story

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/249111-hi-girlies-had-my-mini-me.html


----------



## bigbean

Hi Ladies,

congrats to all new december stars and january garnet mums...

Little Joshua Lukas Vickers managed the stay a big december star and was born on the 31st of December, weighing 7lbs and 10 oz. :thumbup::baby:

the labour went quiet well - the waters broke without any warning at 3 am. went into the hospital at 9.25 am with 3 cm dilated - at 12 I was already at 9 cm and then finally could go into the pool, were Josh was happly delivered at 12.55.:happydance:

The first couple of days were hard as I really wanted to breastfeed but the collostrum is not enough, so I definately need to top up with formula... now we are getting into a routine...

from a very proud mum and dad of the original big bean...


----------



## Love Bunny

Karma Poppy Reader - 7.14oz - Due Date 31st December - Born on 4th January 2010, 4.01pm :hugs: xX


----------



## henny

I was meant to be induced yesterday but they were too busy :cry: I stayed in the hospital over night and all day today and they are still too busy so have discharged myself :cry: had a sweep before I left so now hoping for home birth- fingers crossed, will see midwife tomorrow for check-up. I am so annoyed with the wait although I understand that they are busy.
So now 11 days overdue :growlmad:
Well done to love bunny


----------



## Snoopy

Could you edit my listing please? Baby Tabitha was born on 10/01/10 :D


----------



## MrsQ

yey congrats!!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

Just to remind you all theres a december start chat thread in bnb groups! come along and chat!


----------



## Squidge

Forgot to post in here :dohh: Madison was born 7/1/2010 :)


----------



## Eve

Kayleigh Ella Rose born December 30th at 9:22am weighing 6lbs5oz and 18 3/4 inches long. She was supposed to be a Garnet and her EDD was Jan 16th and Jan 21st 2010 :) She is gorgeous! :D
 



Attached Files:







kayleigh 10.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JayDee

Hi girls, I guess there shouldn't really be any of us left in here now, but lots of labour dust to anyone that is.

Congrats to all the new mummies, I've tried to update all the births but I have a snoring baby on my knee, it's not easy (but so lovely) :happydance:


----------



## Mitsuko

JayDee said:


> Hi girls, I guess there shouldn't really be any of us left in here now, but lots of labour dust to anyone that is.
> 
> Congrats to all the new mummies, I've tried to update all the births but I have a snoring baby on my knee, it's not easy (but so lovely) :happydance:

Mize1982 and bethy1512 were still around a few days ago but I know Mize had her induction booked for yesterday.


----------



## purpledahlia

oh wow are there still some people left? hopefully they pop soon! sending lots of labour dust!


----------



## MrsQ

good luck anyone who is left!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes. best of luck to any stars waiting for there LO's :)


----------



## Pato

I know I'm late but congrats to all the December sparklers...


----------

